# Lace Party - June 5-18th - Shetland Shawl Challenge - Part 1



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. A note to the newcomers: the Lace Party grew out of a workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL). The workshop is still here on KP. Everyone is welcome to join us as often as you like at the Lace Party. We share our daily goings-on and, of course, our knitting projects. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on -- lace or not. We hope you will join us.

Welcome to the first part of a two-part challenge to design a square shawl worked in the manner of a Shetland Shawl. At the end of the second session, after we have worked through the critical decision points related to construction, reviewed optional techniques and some aesthetic considerations and you have prepared some pattern motif swatches, we will put all of that together and design a shawl that looks 'like' a traditional Shetland shawl, but is worked from the center outward. During this first 2-week session of LP we are going to look at a lot of samples of 'the real thing' -- photographs of Shetland shawls that exist in various museums around the world while focusing attention on design considerations. 

What do I know and am I an authority? Well the answer to that is: no I'm not an authority, but someone who has spent many years thinking about this topic. I fell in love with the beautiful qualities of Shetland Shawls and decided I needed to be able to 'do it too.' So what I know is what I've deduced, discovered by trial and error, and I'd like to think resulted from a common sense look at things. Now, I'd like to share a method of construction with you and a whole bunch of thoughts that perhaps you will be able to incorporate into your lace knitting adventures.

When I first became addicted to lace knitting in the mid 1980s, there weren't many readily available resources. So with a few reference books and a very few photographs of historic Shetland Shawls, I started wondering why the shawls were made in bits and pieces and then sewn together (of all things - I hate to sew on knitting) and what made the shawls so special anyway. Well, the last question was easy to answer: Shetland Shawls can be exquisite: the finest examples of the combination of wool which is both fine and warm with extremely delicate pattern motifs so complex that sometimes it is overwhelming to study them. 

Little by little, I worked my way through question after question until, finally, I was able to create a product that is visually comparable to a Shetland shawl, but constructed in a different fashion. I propose that we use this next couple of weeks, considering similar questions. 

As our starting point, why not take a look at some shawls. All the following photos have been downloaded from various sources on the net. If you'd like to look at more, just search for Shetland Shawls and follow the images. One can spend hours looking at all the various wonderful pieces that exist, mostly in museum collections.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is wonderful, DeEtta, thank you so much for creating this resource for us!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is wonderful, DeEtta, thank you so much for creating this resource for us!


You are welcome, Julie. I'm so glad that you are on the way to getting your hip fixed. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> You are welcome, Julie. I'm so glad that you are on the way to getting your hip fixed. I am so pleased for you.


Thank you!
I won't hear anything tomorrow- it's a public holiday- but I may decide to ring them Tuesday, see if there is any record of progress.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for a wonderful start. Absolutely gorgeous and very fascinating. I intend to join in with gusto. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much for a wonderful start. Absolutely gorgeous and very fascinating. I intend to join in with gusto. :sm24:


That is wonderful Norma. I'm wondering, because of your closer proximity to the Shetlands, have you seen many traditional shawls? Are they on display in local museums? Obviously, Wales is not Scotland, but you are still closer than those of here in the US.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, I haven't been to the Shetland Isles where they are displayed but I have always been interested in costume and I have seen some wedding ring shawls in museums and they were fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Letting all y'all know I'm KNOT left behind. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Letting all y'all know I'm KNOT left behind. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Glad you found us.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Fascinating pictures and information DeEtta. Thanks for getting this all together. They really are amazing pieces of work(art).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW!! DeEtta, they are amazing. Thank you for this wonderful start. Looking forward to these weeks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--wonderful beginning. You may not think yourself and 'expert' but here you are ours and gratefully so by us.

Those are magnificent shawls you have shared. So let me be clear--the border around the center is 
typically not knit onto the center and done separately? A couple of the descriptions left me a bit confused.
I got that the edging is done separately.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful start DeEtta. I am looking forward to your workshop.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--wonderful beginning. You may not think yourself and 'expert' but here you are ours and gratefully so by us.
> 
> Those are magnificent shawls you have shared. So let me be clear--the border around the center is
> typically not knit onto the center and done separately? A couple of the descriptions left me a bit confused.
> I got that the edging is done separately.


Tanya -- there will be more discussion on this coming up, but you are right. Typically, the center was knit directly with only 1 border. The other three were sewn on. Too much sewing for me which is why, I've never had the desire to reproduce a traditional Shetland Shawl exactly. My inclination has always been to reproduce the appearance.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is wonderful, DeEtta, thank you so much for creating this resource for us!


Ditto from me, DeEtta. Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I have books and books on Shetland lace....love the lace especially the bridal lace...I have knitted many many centers and at this moment I have 2 that are done with edging knitted....but attaching the edging....well let's just say I got it on one.....but was less than happy with the results. So I have redone patterns where it is all done together....takes a little more patience...so I am really looking forward to this topic...thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- there will be more discussion on this coming up, but you are right. Typically, the center was knit directly with only 1 border. The other three were sewn on. Too much sewing for me which is why, I've never had the desire to reproduce a traditional Shetland Shawl exactly. My inclination has always been to reproduce the appearance.


Thanx for this clarification. Hate when i feel half my brain has been left someplace else. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these pics. I am really looking forward to the next two weeks.

I have several Shetlnd lace books, that I should get out to read again along with all that you have to offer.



Sue


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> I have books and books on Shetland lace....love the lace especially the bridal lace...I have knitted many many centers and at this moment I have 2 that are done with edging knitted....but attaching the edging....well let's just say I got it on one.....but was less than happy with the results. So I have redone patterns where it is all done together....takes a little more patience...so I am really looking forward to this topic...thank you.


Welcome aboard, Debbie. As we work our way through the topic there will be more and more detail and one of the discussions will be about edge composition and joining. Perhaps, you'll get a couple of tips from there. So glad to see you here -- we enjoy lots of company. And we'd love to see some of your centers or WiPs.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thank you for sharing these pics. I am really looking forward to the next two weeks.
> 
> I have several Shetlnd lace books, that I should get out to read again along with all that you have to offer.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- you'll want to refer to those wonderful resources, we get to the point where we need to find pattern motifs for our design. In the meantime, enjoy referring to your books. I go back to mine over and over and each time, there is something new that "clicks" or that I notice for the first time. What books do you have? Seems that you told us, but I can't seem to recall.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I am very happy to be learning about these beautiful shawls. Your introduction is very informative, DeEtta. Thank you for the time you are taking to lead us in this adventure.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning DeEtta and all lace lovers...I am very excited about these two weeks, as you know I am passionate about lace.

I was wondering if you all have the large PDF file of the Queen Susan Shawl. This is a project was connected with the Shetland Museum. Although I am sure I would never complete such a large project (72 inches square), it is fun to look at. If you are interested, I could post the PDF file.

I look forward to wonderful pictures and discussions about these works of art.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--please post the Queen Susan Shawl file.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all!! What a great start DeEtta!! I love the topic and am eager to learn... Your slide show with all the descriptions was great.. I devoured it!! LOL

Julie I wanted to say that I look forward to your Gansey! it sounded like you are nearly done ... and none too soon either... as we are heating up here I realize you are cooling down just as quickly... 

We went shopping yesterday and had a great time... just to avoid going into Wal-mart we went to 4 different stores to find the blinds I needed.. LOL would of been so much faster and cheaper if we just caved in and went to WM but ours is not a happy place to go... full of people in their jammies and screaming kids.. I just hate the though of it... the one south of us in Cali is much nicer and a lot calmer.. but we were 80 miles up the coast in the other direction.. LOL 
I got a cone of cotton yarn for wash cloths since the last one is a bit big and the price was right!! I also picked up some more beads for my BON and got this months pattern printed off 

Well the dogs are ready for their walk.. I hope to get some good pictures! We are at a minus tide this morning.. So I hope we will have some great scavenging to do...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This should be the URL: http://www.mediafire.com/?ycb9wjxwafmjvcf


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning DeEtta and all lace lovers...
> I was wondering if you all have the large PDF file of the Queen Susan Shawl. This is a project was connected with the Shetland Museum. Although I am sure I would never complete such a large project (72 inches square), it is fun to look at. If you are interested, I could post the PDF file.


DFL -- As I recall, the Queen Susan Shawl is the product of an effort to write a pattern from an actual traditional shawl. If memory serves me correctly, the shawl is located in the Lerwick Museum (which incidentally has an expansive collection). The shawl is a beautiful piece so a group of dedicated lace knitters decided to produce a pattern that would be an exact reproduction. And they did it. The shawl has lots of motifs and is "knock your socks off" beautiful. I think there is a Ravelery link to the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-queen-susan-shawl

Thanks for reminding of this shawl. It is unforgettable.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This should be the URL: http://www.mediafire.com/?ycb9wjxwafmjvcf


Thanks Karen. As it turns out the Ravelry link takes one to the Media fire pdf download. It is a 7MB file so takes a few minutes to download. The file also includes a narrative describing the odyssey of creation. Rather interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That Queen Susan Shawl is one magnificent piece of work. What an effort to duplicate that heirloom!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, DFL for pointing the shawl out. It is a very interesting read. :sm24: Thanks to Karen, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> DFL -- As I recall, the Queen Susan Shawl is the product of an effort to write a pattern from an actual traditional shawl. If memory serves me correctly, the shawl is located in the Lerwick Museum (which incidentally has an expansive collection). The shawl is a beautiful piece so a group of dedicated lace knitters decided to produce a pattern that would be an exact reproduction. And they did it. The shawl has lots of motifs and is "knock your socks off" beautiful. I think there is a Ravelery link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-queen-susan-shawl
> 
> Thanks for reminding of this shawl. It is unforgettable.


I would have sent the link you gave but I only learned how to send the link via my portable just today. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Karen. As it turns out the Ravelry link takes one to the Media fire pdf download. It is a 7MB file so takes a few minutes to download. The file also includes a narrative describing the odyssey of creation. Rather interesting.


So...after 10 pm download effort.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> Julie I wanted to say that I look forward to your Gansey! it sounded like you are nearly done ... and none too soon either... as we are heating up here I realize you are cooling down just as quickly...
> ...
> Well the dogs are ready for their walk.. I hope to get some good pictures! We are at a minus tide this morning.. So I hope we will have some great scavenging to do...


It is being completed pretty much to expectation, Ronie, which is good, considering the other WIP's that have been undertaken- yes we are a lot colder now- but I do want to try to keep it for best- despite the 'design elements'!

I wonder how your scavenging has gone?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got the books out so I can quickly refer to them. They are Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting which I think is a wonderful resource and two but Elizabeth Lovick, viz The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and Magical Shetland LacevShawls to Knit. I would love to try a square shawl, but in the past was put off by calculations. Hopefully these two weeks will make it much clearer. I did get inspired three or four years ago to design a stole from the Madeira motifs which I really like,

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185089-1.html.

When will you be doing the second part? I have the feeling it may be when I am away, but this first part should get me motivated. Hopefully too in a couple of weeks Inwill be finished the two WIPs I am concentrating on.

Sue



Belle1 said:


> Sue -- you'll want to refer to those wonderful resources, we get to the point where we need to find pattern motifs for our design. In the meantime, enjoy referring to your books. I go back to mine over and over and each time, there is something new that "clicks" or that I notice for the first time. What books do you have? Seems that you told us, but I can't seem to recall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got the books out so I can quickly refer to them. They are Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting which I think is a wonderful resource and two but Elizabeth Lovick, viz The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and Magical Shetland LacevShawls to Knit. I would love to try a square shawl, but in the past was put off by calculations. Hopefully these two weeks will make it much clearer. I did get inspired three or four years ago to design a stole from the Madeira motifs which I really like,
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185089-1.html.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful resource you have in your books, Sue- I am really envious!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful started. DeEtta, thanks.. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I would have sent the link you gave but I only learned how to send the link via my portable just today. :sm24:


Isn't it great, Karen, that everyone day we can learn something. It has always been my theory that learning keeps us young and certainly vital. I'm not interesting in going the other direction and become brain dead.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We are back!! but first of all I want to say how beautiful your shawl is Sue... I see it is the same one in your avatar... I am sure it was a labor of love


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just got the books out so I can quickly refer to them. They are Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting which I think is a wonderful resource and two but Elizabeth Lovick, viz The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and Magical Shetland LacevShawls to Knit.... Sue


Sue that stole is wonderful and if you can do that (and did), a shawl is easily within your reach. I love that you used the traditional motifs.

By the end of this 2-weeks we should have finished our overview of technical considerations and decision points, ending with the "assignment" to locate motifs and swatch them for the second part of the series, beginning July 10th that will as promised to the math. Even if you are away for a portion of that time, we will be here and you can always catch up when you return.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We are back!! but first of all I want to say how beautiful your shawl is Sue... I see it is the same one in your avatar... I am sure it was a labor of love


Ditto from me, Sue! Absolutely stunning! :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Naneast said:


> Wonderful started. DeEtta, thanks.. :sm24:


Welcome to the thread. Hope you continue to follow along with us. We'd love to get to know you better.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

First one is a sand dollar... there are quite a few out right now...
Second one is a Sea Anemone in a pretty green.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I hit send before I was done... 
:sm13:
This is a hole in the rocks.. when we had a larger minus tide I got a picture of my hubby and son standing inside it... today was not that low..

It was beautiful out.. a little bit of fog lifting but the sun was warm and very few people out yet... lots of sand crabs for Fritz to worry over


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hit send before I was done...
> :sm13:
> This is a hole in the rocks.. when we had a larger minus tide I got a picture of my hubby and son standing inside it... today was not that low..
> 
> It was beautiful out.. a little bit of fog lifting but the sun was warm and very few people out yet... lots of sand crabs for Fritz to worry over


It's a beautiful beach Ronie, great that you live so close to it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- Those are all good books. I don't have the Lovick books but have seen them. But Sharon Miller's book, is really useful. What I like so much about Sharon's book, is that she has done a wonderful job of explaining so many things but in particular how to modify and work with motifs. There are several other excellent resources including Sarah Don's, "The Art of Shetland Lace", 1980, Gladys Amedro, "Shetland Lace," 1993, Margaret Stove "Creating Original Hand-Knitted Lace,", 1995, Hazel Carter, "Shetland Lace Knitting from Charts," 1987, James Norbury "Traditional Knitting Patterns," 1962, Mary Thomas, "Mary Thomas's Knitting Book", 1938, Dover edition 1972, Mary Thomas, "Mary Thomas's Book of Knitting Patterns", 1943, Dover edition 1972. These are just a few. Extensive articles can be found magazines, my favorites being located in "Threads." But if I had to have only 1 reference, it would be Sharon's book, because it is the comprehensive.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to agree with your theory, DeEtta. There are so many things out there to learn. I certainly would like to keep learning whilst I am still mentally alert, although I know it takes longer to learn and retain things than in my youth.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Isn't it great, Karen, that everyone day we can learn something. It has always been my theory that learning keeps us young and certainly vital. I'm not interesting in going the other direction and become brain dead.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have Heirloom Knitting and Elizabeth Lovicks Shetland Lace Knitting. I just have never been brave enough to cast on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have only Sarah Don's book- from back in the days when I could afford a few extra's- was even running a car at that point.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Ronie. Yes, I really enjoyed knitting it. I started another design, but for whatever reason, it has just languished the last couple of years. Maybe I will get motivated to get back to it. First I have to finish the two WIPs I am concentrating on now. Since my wrist problems a couple of months ago I have eased up on the knitting a little. For a little while I was wondering if I would have to give it up altogether.  I am seriously wanting to finish my outstanding WIPs, thinking that I would really be upset if I left so many unfinished if I did have to stop knitting. That doesn't stop me looking at, and saving, new patterns and looking wistfully at the beautiful yarns out there.

Sue


Ronie said:


> We are back!! but first of all I want to say how beautiful your shawl is Sue... I see it is the same one in your avatar... I am sure it was a labor of love


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta. I will play close attention these two weeks. I will miss most of the next session, as we leave for Newfoundland on 12th July and won't return until 28th.

Suequote=Belle1]Sue that stole is wonderful and if you can do that (and did), a shawl is easily within your reach. I love that you used the traditional motifs.

By the end of this 2-weeks we should have finished our overview of technical considerations and decision points, ending with the "assignment" to locate motifs and swatch them for the second part of the series, beginning July 10th that will as promised to the math. Even if you are away for a portion of that time, we will be here and you can always catch up when you return.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. I particularly like the Sharon Miller one.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> What a wonderful resource you have in your books, Sue- I am really envious!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Sue! Absolutely stunning! :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Ronie. That Sea Anemone looks like an eye!. Thanks for sharing.

Sue


Ronie said:


> First one is a sand dollar... there are quite a few out right now...
> Second one is a Sea Anemone in a pretty green.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, ladies. I'm off to town to visit my Mom. I'll be checking back in later this afternoon (its mid-morning right now where I am). For those of you with Miller's book, keep it handy because it can become your "authority."


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's a beautiful beach Ronie, great that you live so close to it.


Ditto from me, Ronie! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love your shawl, Sue. Very beautiful


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> First one is a sand dollar... there are quite a few out right now...
> Second one is a Sea Anemone in a pretty green.


I missed this and Sues shawl. I am glad I searched. Great photos :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your shawl. Stunning. Gorgeous work.

Ronie, loved your pictures taken on your walk. Beautiful. I have always wanted to live by the sea.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful design and workmanship Sue 

Sounds like a good day Ronie  Love the 'eye'.

Agree, DeEtta, keep learning new things to keep the brain in shape. If I ever win the Powerball Lottery I will probably become a professional student.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just got the books out so I can quickly refer to them. They are Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting which I think is a wonderful resource and two but Elizabeth Lovick, viz The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and Magical Shetland LacevShawls to Knit. I would love to try a square shawl, but in the past was put off by calculations. Hopefully these two weeks will make it much clearer. I did get inspired three or four years ago to design a stole from the Madeira motifs which I really like,
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185089-1.html.
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful shawl, Sue. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. I particularly like the Sharon Miller one.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks DFL, Karen and DeEtta for the Queen Sharon Shawl info. That is an amazing shawl and story. 

Sue, your Shetland stole that you designed is stunning.

Ronie, beautiful beach pictures. That sea anemone is quite a bright green! It does look like an eye.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks DFL, Karen and DeEtta for the Queen Sharon Shawl info. That is an amazing shawl and story.


What a wonderful intro, DeEtta! This is going to be an interesting, educational, and fun two weeks. :sm02:



> Sue, your Shetland stole that you designed is stunning.


I remember when you first posted it. Stunning work, Sue!



> Ronie, beautiful beach pictures. That sea anemone is quite a bright green! It does look like an eye.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I love them! Thank you!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies! Miss all of you. I bumped into Mel on Ravelry and she ought I might be interest in this topic. 

DeEtta, wonderful start. I'm so glad Mel enticed me to come by. I might lurk mostly. 

Sue, I love that Shetland wrap. It's gorgeous. 

Ronnie, love your pictures. Makes me want to move out there by you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Hi ladies! Miss all of you. I bumped into Mel on Ravelry and she ought I might be interest in this topic.
> 
> DeEtta, wonderful start. I'm so glad Mel enticed me to come by. I might lurk mostly.
> 
> ...


Great to see you back with us, Chris, even if you only lurk!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back, Chris. So good to 'see' you again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Ronie. Is that the same rock out in the water in the second one? There was a formation, called Marsden Rock that was near where I grew up, but apparently the arch collapsed in 1996 and then they had to blow part of it up as apparently it was dangerous. I used to love to visit it. Just ashore if it were caves which were used by smugglers in the 19th century. I almost feel homesick seeing those pics.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I hit send before I was done...
> :sm13:
> This is a hole in the rocks.. when we had a larger minus tide I got a picture of my hubby and son standing inside it... today was not that low..
> 
> It was beautiful out.. a little bit of fog lifting but the sun was warm and very few people out yet... lots of sand crabs for Fritz to worry over


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Love your shawl, Sue. Very beautiful


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

I really miss living by the sea. Every time I go to the beach, I realize how much I love the sea. I am used to a coastline like Ronie's with cliffs, rather than dunes or flat expanse of beach like Virginia Beach where we were a couple of weeks ago.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your shawl. Stunning. Gorgeous work.
> 
> Ronie, loved your pictures taken on your walk. Beautiful. I have always wanted to live by the sea.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a very frustrating day with my test knitting today, as I kept on making mistakes. I think it is a lost cause tonight, so have finally put it in time out for the evening and will work some more on Jackson's blanket this evening.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Chris. It is great to see you here again.

Aue


KittyChris said:


> Hi ladies! Miss all of you. I bumped into Mel on Ravelry and she ought I might be interest in this topic.
> 
> DeEtta, wonderful start. I'm so glad Mel enticed me to come by. I might lurk mostly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Hi ladies! Miss all of you. I bumped into Mel on Ravelry and she ought I might be interest in this topic.
> 
> DeEtta, wonderful start. I'm so glad Mel enticed me to come by. I might lurk mostly.


Its so good to hear from you again. Please do join us. We'd love to have your presence. And please also ask any questions or make comments.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--good to see you hear again. Was thinking about you last week and hoping you were doing well and had gotten your internet connections worked out.

Sue--that scarf is very beautiful and demonstrates your talents so well. 

Ronie--love those coastal pictures. Those off shore rock formations always intrigued me so much and loved seeing them off the Washington coast when I visited my daughter there years ago.

Just checked my bookshelf and the one Lace book is Margaret Stove's Wrapped in Lace. It reads like a travelogue of Lace Knitting around the world and has some incredible patterns.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm working on the download for the Queen Susan Shawl (7.2MB) now.

I actually don't mind NOT using the phone feature of my portable as it saves me money. Why pay for access when you either don't have the device charged up or know that no one has responded yet to your email/KP message?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome back, Chris. So good to 'see' you again.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The hey-day of Shetland Shawls ran from 1820 through the first World War. Interestingly it was economic necessity of the crofters in Shetland that led them to produce the exquisite shawls that come to mind when Shetland Shawls are mentioned. Prior to then, they made shawls of course for their personal use, but these shawls were made of coarser wool, and much simpler patterns. What are called Hap Shawls are roughly the same as what was being made for their own use. But when the bottom fell out of the market for hand-knitted stockings (replaced by machine made), fine lace knitting became a means of earning additional income by the crofting women of Shetland. By the mid-1850s the industry was being supported by Royalty and the competition for the "best" made production of Shetland Shawls provided a reliable source of income. 

We musn't forget that during the period 1820-1920, women's fashions changed in silhouette. By the mid 1850s, women's clothing had substantial skirts and the use of a shawl as a "wrap" made sense. I"ve seen a couple of photos (which regrettably I can't reproduce here) that were taken in the early 1890s when sleeves had ballooned and skirts where still substantial that show the shawl being worn with 2 adjacent corners draped over the shoulders. Typical Shetland Shawls were 6 feet square at minimum. So worn in such a fashion, one would be displaying the entire face of the shawl. Today, it is hard to wear a large square shawl given our lifestyles which is why triangular shawls are a more popular shape.

During World War I the need for knitted items for the armies diverted much of the attention of the crofters and the market more or less disappeared. After the War, the changes in social habits, and women's fashion once again led away from full-sized Shetland Shawls and the crafting knitters who needed to produce additional income became more involved in the Fair Isle sweater/vest knitting craze which extended until the Second World War. 

These days, Shetland shawls are of far more interest to the knitting community than to consumers. Today, we challenge ourselves to match the standard of excellence of our predecessors. 

Following are some samples of traditional shawls worn in interesting ways.

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That was a very interesting read with my breakfast. Thank you so much!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Norma, I must say that it is interesting posting and responding when all of us are scattered around the globe. I had just set the alarm to get up slightly before mid-night so I could upload this in a non-peak time of the internet and you're having breakfast. Actually, since I went to bed without any supper, tummies growling on my end too. Glad you enjoyed. Have a productive and fine day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You have a good sleep, DeEtta. You have me hooked!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the historic social perspective, something rarely taught but most important.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have all 70+ pages of that link DFL recommended...and a satisfied sweet tooth as I had a nice fresh chunk of newly opened ripe pineapple (bristly top and side scales included...when purchased).

Why do downloads take less time during off-peak hours? A bit more people are online! One of the mysteries this poor wee Techie may never know. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have all 70+ pages of that link DFL recommended...and a satisfied sweet tooth as I had a nice fresh chunk of newly opened ripe pineapple (bristly top and side scales included...when purchased).
> 
> Why do downloads take less time during off-peak hours? A bit more people are online! One of the mysteries this poor wee Techie may never know. :sm15: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


During peak hours you have all the world's businesses/corporation using the internet and the traffic is actually a lot higher. They are often sending very huge files all day long. That is my understanding.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have just read this as my breakfast time reading too. It is very informative, and I look forward to the next installment. My parents were living in Scotland when I came to the States and when I had my first child. One of my mother's Scottish friends knit a beautiful Shetland christening shawl. Forty five years later, I still have it. It was used by my children and my grandchildren and is indeed a family heirloom, together with the traditional long christening gown that my mother sewed. She had to make a second one when I had twins. I have no doubt that these will stay in the family nod be used for the next generation of babies.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Norma, I must say that it is interesting posting and responding when all of us are scattered around the globe. I had just set the alarm to get up slightly before mid-night so I could upload this in a non-peak time of the internet and you're having breakfast. Actually, since I went to bed without any supper, tummies growling on my end too. Glad you enjoyed. Have a productive and fine day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That's so touching, Sue. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have just read this as my breakfast time reading too. It is very informative, and I look forward to the next installment. My parents were living in Scotland when I came to the States and when I had my first child. One of my mother's Scottish friends knit a beautiful Shetland christening shawl. Forty five years later, I still have it. It was used by my children and my grandchildren and is indeed a family heirloom, together with the traditional long christening gown that my mother sewed. She had to make a second one when I had twins. I have no doubt that these will stay in the family nod be used for the next generation of babies.
> 
> Sue


Next best thing to oral history--an ode to women's talents and love
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was a very interesting read with my breakfast. Thank you so much!


Ditto from me, DeEtta. Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have just read this as my breakfast time reading too. It is very informative, and I look forward to the next installment. My parents were living in Scotland when I came to the States and when I had my first child. One of my mother's Scottish friends knit a beautiful Shetland christening shawl. Forty five years later, I still have it. It was used by my children and my grandchildren and is indeed a family heirloom, together with the traditional long christening gown that my mother sewed. She had to make a second one when I had twins. I have no doubt that these will stay in the family nod be used for the next generation of babies.
> 
> Sue


That is a beautiful tradition. So nice that it is being carried on with your grandchildren.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Found you. Really interesting reading DeEtta. I will be following along on this one - grandsons have gone home but I have all sorts of catching up to do in the house and garden before we go on holiday in 2 weeks. I will be saving everything though. Love your shawl, Sue and nice to hear about your heirlooms. I need to go back to Melanie's party now to catch up with all the chat.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl patterns


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pleased to be joining you on this DeEtta .Like Linda ,need to catch up on Melanie's thread .Look forward to seeing Sue's work as there were so many compliments .My grandson went home Sat. Leaving me thoroughly exhausted .These sessions make you well aware of why children are usually born to younger ladies !As he is autistic there are challenges but he did a few kayaking sessions .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Found you. Really interesting reading DeEtta. I will be following along on this one - grandsons have gone home but I have all sorts of catching up to do in the house and garden before we go on holiday in 2 weeks. I will be saving everything though. Love your shawl, Sue and nice to hear about your heirlooms. I need to go back to Melanie's party now to catch up with all the chat.


Welcome back Linda -- nice to have a small breathing space between visitors and vacation. Glad to have you along.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, DeEtta, for another interesting installment. Looking forward to more. 

Take some recovery time, Ann. Sounds like you had a challenging week.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Roses and cats said:


> Gorgeous shawl patterns


Glad to have your with us. We'd love to get to know you better, so don't hesitate to jump right in.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Pleased to be joining you on this DeEtta .Like Linda ,need to catch up on Melanie's thread .Look forward to seeing Sue's work as there were so many compliments .My grandson went home Sat. Leaving me thoroughly exhausted .These sessions make you well aware of why children are usually born to younger ladies !As he is autistic there are challenges but he did a few kayaking sessions .


Take a deep breath, Ann. We are so glad to see you with us. Melanie finished up her session with a bang; I think you'll enjoy catching up.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Chris!

Hope today is a better knitting day Sue.

Linda and Norma, now that you both have survived the grands, go get some rest 

I finished one of the Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks last night. With luck and some knitting time I should finish the second sock today or tomorrow. Then I can get caught up on the 2016 BON scarf (June clue), work on the current clue of First Gift, and attempt clue 3 of Gerda. This clue has me stumped as the row numbers and directions are not the same and she has switched odds and evens for RS and WS. I think I will wait a few days for the chat to work things out.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, DeEtta, for another interesting installment. Looking forward to more.
> 
> Take some recovery time, Ann. Sounds like you had a challenging week.


Good morning Bev. I just tried to take a picture of a very small cottontail which was sitting at the base of my back door. When I first looked out he was quiet (frozen like they do) so I left and went to get the camera. By the time I got back, he was all over -- darting this way and that. And I so wished for some of your photographic skill, because he/she is a cutie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Ronie. Is that the same rock out in the water in the second one? There was a formation, called Marsden Rock that was near where I grew up, but apparently the arch collapsed in 1996 and then they had to blow part of it up as apparently it was dangerous. I used to love to visit it. Just ashore if it were caves which were used by smugglers in the 19th century. I almost feel homesick seeing those pics.
> 
> Sue


I had to scroll back and look... it isn't the same one.. It is funny when we left the house we were in heavy fog.. but down the coast a few miles we rounded the corner and it was beautiful with bright sunny skies.. I took the last picture because it showed the fog lifting up the coast a ways.. That is the way it is though.. and then when we got home it was foggy again.. this beach that I shared is about 5 miles south of us.. I normally share the one that is a few blocks from us.. I knew the sand dollars were out and this is the only beach we can find them.. by the time they get to our beach they are broken.. I grew up by the beach... and never really felt at home until I moved back by the beach.. I'd love to explore the East coast beaches  Mine has fluffy sand and a work out until you get by the shore line.. up north about 100 miles there is a beach that is hard and flat and very easy to walk several miles before wearing out...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You have a good sleep, DeEtta. You have me hooked!


Me too!!! I actually read every word while enjoying my morning coffee...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning Ladies.. I am glad you liked the pictures.. this new format will take some time to learn again... Chris!!! so happy to see you again.. I do hope you can share a little with us as you lurk  I'm glad Linda and Ann found us too.. oh my both busy with grandchildren.. they are a lot of work.. but then when it is quiet again all we can do is think of how cute they were.. LOL 

Sue it is wise that you are taking it easy with your wrist.. I am sure there are many more knitting projects in your future.. right now your in a holding period.. I say this because I can remember being crippled up with back pain and now the pain is gone.. replaced with other aches and pains but the back is pretty darn good these days..  your wrist will be good again soon... I does sound like you have a lot going on... I have a weak wrist myself.. and to tackle large projects are meant to be done over a period of weeks instead of days... it is the purling motion on my knitting that gets my right hand wrist hurting.. but for me that means hours of knitting to get to that point... so I am still good.. I do understand wanting to get as much accomplished as you can before you can't any longer... my eye's are failing me... and it is just getting worse.. I do best with bamboo needles and a nice contrast yarn.. so the socks I am making I might have to sit at the window to do... there isn't as much strain with natural light as there is with my task lamp...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I took some pictures of the beach before we went down to it... some said they liked the rock formations.. and these show that... (I have to hit send then upload this could take some time)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is the last of my outings pictures...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Wonderful pictures Ronie. Thanks for sharing. When I'm free to travel again, I'll be heading over your way. I just can't resist.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a very interesting coast, Ronie. It has a great diversity of marine life too. I did spot the starfish. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice beach photos Ronie. All those creatures are waiting for the tide to come in again. I loved tidal pools as a kid. I probably still do but we lack the right kind of shore down by me - all sand.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful coast pics Ronie. You are fortunate to live so close and thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful pictures Ronie. Thanks for sharing. When I'm free to travel again, I'll be heading over your way. I just can't resist.


Ditto from me, Ronie! :sm02:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--please post the Queen Susan Shawl file.


I have tried to attach the file using the instructions given but it is not posting. What have I done wrong. it says "To attach a file or a picture click "Browse" or "Select File" button, select your file from your computer, and "Add Attachment". I only have a button that says "Choose File"...I did that, then found the file and selected it. The name of the file appeared...then I hit "Add Attachment"...it did not show up in the "Reply" space....

So what did I do wrong???


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> DFL -- As I recall, the Queen Susan Shawl is the product of an effort to write a pattern from an actual traditional shawl. If memory serves me correctly, the shawl is located in the Lerwick Museum (which incidentally has an expansive collection). The shawl is a beautiful piece so a group of dedicated lace knitters decided to produce a pattern that would be an exact reproduction. And they did it. The shawl has lots of motifs and is "knock your socks off" beautiful. I think there is a Ravelery link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-queen-susan-shawl
> 
> Thanks for reminding of this shawl. It is unforgettable.


Thanks for posting the link...I haven't figured out how to attach anything yet!!! :sm03:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

This is just a test to see if I can attach something. The file is Denali Ice...a pattern I wrote a while back. I think it worked...don't know why I couldn't attach Queen Susan?????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

DeEtta, I am loving the history you are sharing about these Shetland shawls. Thank you. :sm02:

Welcome back, Chris! We have missed you. I hope all is well with you. :sm24:

Great photos, Ronie! 

Sue, I wasn't raise by the sea, but spent a LOT of time in and around lakes when I was growing up. I really miss the water, too.

Back to the garden.... :sm17:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wonderful pictures Ronie. Thanks for sharing. When I'm free to travel again, I'll be heading over your way. I just can't resist.


Oh please let me know when you do... I'd love to show you around


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> This is just a test to see if I can attach something. The file is Denali Ice...a pattern I wrote a while back. I think it worked...don't know why I couldn't attach Queen Susan?????


DFL -- as they say in My Fair Lady "by George, I think she's got it." And so do I, now safely stored with my other patterns. Thanks for sharing. This is a lovely shawl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw these on facebook and thought that some of you might like them... Toni there is one that looks like a Pansy... well kind of anyway... lol http://gannetdesigns.com/2016/02/01/hibernate-a-free-lace-knitting-stitch-pattern/
http://gannetdesigns.com/2014/06/23/summer-free-stitch-patterns/
http://gannetdesigns.com/2016/04/01/melancholy-a-free-lace-knitted-border/
http://gannetdesigns.com/2016/01/01/frost-a-free-lace-knitting-stitch-pattern/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, what gorgeous sea pictures. There is something about the ocean that imprints on one's soul. My parents always took us there on vacation.We continued that practice and hopefully did the same for our children. Ah, to someday live on a mountain beside the sea. A balm to the soul for sure.

Ronie, I ended up bookmarking 3 out of the 4. Thanks. 

They are coming back tomorrow to do another section of roof. They could tell the section needed it done, because when they pushed on the roof, it gave.  The insurance adjuster is coming next Sat, so our contractor is collecting pictures and evidence to show the damage. But at least the contractor is keeping us on the top of his list. This stuff needs to get done whether we have the money or not. We'll figure something out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is the last of my outings pictures...


The beach looks beautifully wild, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> 
> They are coming back tomorrow to do another section of roof. They could tell the section needed it done, because when they pushed on the roof, it gave.  The insurance adjuster is coming next Sat, so our contractor is collecting pictures and evidence to show the damage. But at least the contractor is keeping us on the top of his list. This stuff needs to get done whether we have the money or not. We'll figure something out.


I do so hope the Insurer comes to the party for you and Gary over this!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a fantastic tour you did Melanie .Thank you so much .
Too many great posts to reply to ,super pics .


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice hearing from you Chris. Glad you are ok and are peaking in. 

Very interesting history of the Shetland shawl DeEtta. That wedding shawl is totally amazing. 

Wow Sue, that is so wonderful to have those heirlooms passed down like that. Do you have any pictures of them?

Linda and Ann, sounds like you had very busy times with the gks. Bet it was fun though. Ann, did your gs like the kayaking?

Ronie, wonderful pictures. What a great beach you have so nearbye. Love all the little critters. Not sure I saw the starfish. The first one was amazing though. I don't think I ever saw one alive.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> This is just a test to see if I can attach something. The file is Denali Ice...a pattern I wrote a while back. I think it worked...don't know why I couldn't attach Queen Susan?????


My 2mm, 40 inch ChiaoGoo Red circular has arrived! I have the 1st photo clipped of the Queen Susan Shawl below...it is a 73 page PDF. Might explain why the main file itself cannot be attached to Knitting Paradise chat/PM.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow Sue, that is so wonderful to have those heirlooms passed down like that. Do you have any pictures of them?


Sue, I missed your posts the first time around so went back. I agree with Caryn, such nice heirlooms.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm glad you all like the pictures..  We do enjoy it!! We worked hard to get here and never take it for granted.. 
Melanie by the time I am writing this you could be binding off your sock!! I hope they fit beautifully.. 
Bev it is good to do it right this time around.. you sure don't want to have to do more next year... You pay for that insurance they should be of a great help for you.. 
It is so hot here right now.. I think it will be a cold salad for dinner tonight


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> My 2mm, 40 inch ChiaoGoo Red circular has arrived! I have the 1st photo clipped of the Queen Susan Shawl below...it is a 73 page PDF. Might explain why the main file itself cannot be attached to Knitting Paradise chat/PM.


YAY!!! I'm glad they got there 

That is a huge file... I'm thinking I'll pass on the download!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Karen, for ChiaoGoo Reds.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The socks are done!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The socks are done!!


Yay!! Well done, Melanie. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The socks are done!!


Well done!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

De Etta, love the Shetland lace information. The pictures are gorgeous. I used to dream of making a shawl that would pass through a wedding ring. It is amazing knitting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! I'm glad they got there
> 
> That is a huge file... I'm thinking I'll pass on the download!


Instead of having a "who has the shawl" contest...we need a send-the-flash-drive method. I need Open Office 4.1.2 and AVG Free Edition 2016. And a few of the other "free" patterns that keep showing up. <<<G>>> Enough of them are Aran-style. Included on this Flash drive/solid state drive would be the huge Megabyte files that just won't email. Unfortunately we'd need one for Mac users and one for MS Windows. Not a good idea to access the Mac drive on a MS Windows machine/and reverse.

I only have 1 --> 48-inch, ChiaoGoo Red, 4mm
and
1 --> 40-inch, ChiaoGoo Red, 2mm. The Sausalito Shawl is on this last one...From Love of Knitting's Summer 2016 Magazine. I have no idea how WIDE it will be...but from cable to tip it should be about 27 inches (instead of the original 3 weight yarn/thread and 5mm circular, 24-inch --> HOW they got 69-inches wide on THAT you tell me???!)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The socks are done!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen that is very pretty and a lovely colour. :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Now having taken a look at a few photos of shawls; let's spend some time talking about materials and getting ready to knit.

First and foremost is the yarn. The crofters had a lot of control over their yarn. Usually, it was from their sheep and was sheered and spun by them also. I can readily imagine that some women preferred to spin rather than knit and vis-a-versa. One can easily imagine an extended family wherein everyone had their job to get the product, a valuable Shetland Shawl, completed and ready for the buyers. Although most of the shawls were made hopefully for sale; some of the ones which are available today in museums and are of the highest quality were made on commission. Generally, the references say, that crofters made and collected their shawls then annually, the shawls were washed and dressed for sale (see photo of shawl on blocking frame).

Today it is challenging to find finely spun wool appropriate for shawl construction. In the last 10 years, with the interest of Shetland shawls and Eastern European shawls rising, yarn has become more available, but usually through specialty yarn providers. For Shetland yarns, Jamieson & Smith is the most well known provider, but there are certainly other sources and a little bit of time on the net, should help you to discover other sources. 

But having recognized that perhaps quality yarn isn't easy to come by, the construction techniques and traditional Shetland motifs have been well documented in outstanding reference materials such as Sharon Miller's "Heirloom Knitting", Gladys Amedro's "Shetland Lace", and Sarah Don's "The Art of Shetland Lace." Many references exist today; each one adds a bit to the composite knowledge base.

As a side note: one of the reasons I was fascinated from the early years by Shetland shawls, was the Jamieson name. Since that happens to be my maiden name and not a usual spelling, my attention was immediately caught and held. Of course, this is completely irrelevant, but perhaps somewhere in "my blood" the genes are lurking!!

Well, to get back to our conversation, along with yarn, needles were needed. And herein lies the explanation for the construction of Shetland shawls. Well before, the thought of circular needles was even floating in the air, crofters were knitting their superfine yarn with what we would called needles and they might call wires. Basically, that is exactly what they were using -- steel wire cut to various lengths. These wires were used in conjunction with a knitting belt (a padded leather pouch worn at the waist into which 1 end of a wire was poked). Using a knitting belt frees the hands from balancing and supporting the wire and the garment and gives the hand more freedom to manipulate the yarn.

But think about it: if your challenge was to make a 6 foot square shawl and you had at best a pair of 14-inch wires with which to do it, how would you approach the challenge? And remember, that you may very well be knitting while doing other chores so concentration may be interrupted. My guess, is that you'd break the task into smaller pieces and assemble later. And yes, that is exactly what became the generally accepted method of making Shetland Shawls. Tomorrow we'll talk about what the method(s) came to be.

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn & Needles/Wires, Dressing


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, DeEtta for getting up again to post. I just hadn't realised the differences in the yarn thickness until I saw them together.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, DeEtta for getting up again to post. I just hadn't realised the differences in the yarn thickness until I saw them together.


Good Morning, Norma. It really is amazing, isn't it. There is just no substitute for handling yarn. Not only is the thickness varied, but so is the tightness of the spinning (not sure what the technical term is for it). I decided to use the 2-ply merino as I'm working some samples for the next part of this discussion, and it is so smooth and soft. Whereas, all the Shetland Lace weight and the cobweb weight that I've used has more loft and in some cases actually feels a bit more "scratchy" in the hand. The scratchiness disappears after dressing -- frankly I think it is a function of the manufacturing process either the stripping of the natural lanolins or the dyeing, not sure which. Over the years, I've been amazed at variation in yarns I've had the good fortune to handle. And to think Mother Nature "gives" this to us -- Wow!!!!

Off to bed for a couple more hours sleep. Talk soon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, lovely start. Love the color. Great stitching. 

Yay, Melanie, for your socks.  Picture??

DeEtta, once again a great post. Full of information. Getting the history is wonderful. Thanks. Are you getting up in the middle of the night to post? You don't have to do that, you know. We will love them no matter what time of day they are posted.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Karen that is very pretty and a lovely colour. :sm24:


Ditto, Karen! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My progress on WIP#1 the Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The green Guernsey is now at the point where I am several rows into the cuff- no photos just yet.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, lovely start. Love the color. Great stitching.
> 
> Yay, Melanie, for your socks.  Picture??
> 
> DeEtta, once again a great post. Full of information. Getting the history is wonderful. Thanks. Are you getting up in the middle of the night to post? You don't have to do that, you know. We will love them no matter what time of day they are posted.


Bev -- Yep I'm getting up a little before midnight my time to post, because the internet is a bit more open at that time of day, and my data transmissions aren't metered then. The good news is that I've written the materials and prepared the pictures so it is just a process of doing the upload. And also, I tend to be a night person -- I don't stay up late, but I get up early and do my best work during the dark hours of night -- so no problem at all for me.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My progress on WIP#1 the Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop:


Julie -- your scarf looks so much better than that one Imade several months ago out of a chenille. The design is simple, but eventually, I got tired of working garter stitch!!. Like the color of your yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- your scarf looks so much better than that one Imade several months ago out of a chenille. The design is simple, but eventually, I got tired of working garter stitch!!. Like the color of your yarn.


Thank you, DeEtta! Conversely, I enjoy garter stitch- I like mindless for stressful times- I am finding it hard at the moment knowing I could get a call at anytime for the operation. Luckily I had a nice morning out with a friend yesterday, and today I have the Seniors Club.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, Your scarf is comimg along a treat! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, Your scarf is comimg along a treat! :sm24:


Thank you Norma- I am on the last few metres to the third ball. But will be back in bed soon!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sleep tight and God bless. Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sleep tight and God bless. Julie.


Thank you, dear- I now I really must go through- I am getting chilled!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen your shawl is very pretty!! I love the color and I am so glad the new needles are working well for you.. I am amazed at how many stitches a person can get on a needle!!  Just like in DeEtta's program this morning.. those pin's had to hold a lot of stitches.. even with the shawl being done in pieces... 

Julie your shawl is looking great... I love the fall/winter colors too... it has a nice soft look to it.. 

DeEtta what a great way to start the morning.. ... I am a morning person.. I lay there from 4am at times telling myself I really have to go back to sleep... sometimes I do.. sometimes I just get up.. LOL I am really enjoying the history of Shetland Lace... I remember those stretchers... I had gone to a yard sale in Richmond, I'm not sure if you have ever been there it is up Hwy 207 in Wheeler Co... between Mitchell and Service Creek... that area is rich with tradition of the olden days... they had lace stretchers there... I would of loved them and I remember being fascinated by them but sure I would never make lace... LOL and would never have a need for them... they were made to 'dress' the curtains for the old church..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the stitch patterns, Ronie. I saved all four of them. 

DeEtta, the history of this craft is so fascinating! Thank you for all of your research and hard work. :sm02:

Karen, aren't those needles just the best?! I have two circulars now and love them.

Julie, your shawl and Gansey are moving right along, just in time for your cooler time of year. :sm02: I hope you hear soon about your surgery. What a life changing event that will be.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I like the color of your shawl Karen. Enjoy your new needles.

Your P shawl (don't ask me to remember how to spell it, lol) is coming along well Julie.

Thanks for the Shetland shawl history DeEtta.

I am definitely a night person but have to go to bed at a reasonable hour and then get up in the morning if I want my mortgage paid.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie ,you are really moving along with all your projects .
Ronie ...I envy you the beach .I lived near a beach until after the war when my father's job took us inland but we always holidayed near the sea.
DeEtta.looking at the yarns was interesting .I am using a very scratchy yarn which states it softens after washing as the lanolin is removed .I only hope that is true .I might look at yarn sub and see which yarn can be used instead of the 
Jamieson ones .
Julie ,you will have a great top soon .Also the scarf will keep you cozy and not fall off with the way it loops through the holes .
Tricia ..lovely to have you lurking with occasionally commenting .
Karen ..pretty yarn .I never saw you as a knitter probably because of the sea horses .Rather silly of me in view of the fact you are here .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta what a great way to start the morning.. ... I am a morning person.. I lay there from 4am at times telling myself I really have to go back to sleep... sometimes I do.. sometimes I just get up.. LOL I am really enjoying the history of Shetland Lace... I remember those stretchers... I had gone to a yard sale in Richmond, I'm not sure if you have ever been there it is up Hwy 207 in Wheeler Co... between Mitchell and Service Creek... that area is rich with tradition of the olden days... they had lace stretchers there... I would of loved them and I remember being fascinated by them but sure I would never make lace... LOL and would never have a need for them... they were made to 'dress' the curtains for the old church..


Ronie -- I have a set of curtain stretchers down in my Mom's garage. One of the things I promised myself is that last winter (oops missed that promise), I'd get them down and out of the box. Think it might really be useful when I get ready to stretch my curtain again. I opened the lid long enough several years ago to see all those sharp points and decided I needed to do it very carefully. Fortunately, I do have the room to fool around with something like this, but in reality, I'm perfectly happy with my blocking wires and mats.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> DeEtta.looking at the yarns was interesting .I am using a very scratchy yarn which states it softens after washing as the lanolin is removed .I only hope that is true .I might look at yarn sub and see which yarn can be used instead of the
> Jamieson ones .


Ann -- I found that when I used Eucalan to soak my Shetland wool articles before blocking, they did soften up a lot. I've heard that using hair conditioner on them may work too. But my theory is that the manufacturing process in some form or manner, dehydrates the wool -- and I've found that simply soaking it helps a lot. The other thing that I can attest to is that the Shetland Lace weight wools are wonderfully warm. After so many years, I continue to be amazed at how toasty they are. I made a major mistake in designing a triangular shawl years ago so decided to use it at night when I go to bed. I like to read in bed, but my shoulders sometimes gets cold. So I wrap up in this poor abused shawl and often fall asleep in it. The poor thing has been used and abused, but is still what I go to when I want to cuddly down on a cold night and it works!!! Incidentally, it is made with 2-ply Shetland lace weight wool, triangular in shape, with 100% lace patterning and mitered corners on the lace edge which required that the miters covered an arc of 120-degrees. Interesting experiment.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I just found this KP entry and wanted to share since it is right on point with our discussions

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408211-1.html

Didn't she do a nice job. She calls this shawl a hap shawl which I'm not altogether sure is correct. I thought hap shawls were shawls with a solid garter or stockinette center, worked typically with old Shale border and a very small edging. Hap shawls frequently had borders that were multicolored-- all natural colors from different sheep, e.g., brown, beige, etc. The fact that the center on her shawl is pattern would suggest that it isn't a Hap, but the fact that she used various colors in the border would say that it is. Whatever, it is a wonderful piece.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I just found this KP entry and wanted to share since it is right on point with our discussions
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408211-1.html
> 
> Didn't she do a nice job. She calls this shawl a hap shawl which I'm not altogether sure is correct. I thought hap shawls were shawls with a solid garter or stockinette center, worked typically with old Shale border and a very small edging. Hap shawls frequently had borders that were multicolored-- all natural colors from different sheep, e.g., brown, beige, etc. The fact that the center on her shawl is pattern would suggest that it isn't a Hap, but the fact that she used various colors in the border would say that it is. Whatever, it is a wonderful piece.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> Gorgeous!


Toni -- I was shuffling some papers on my desk and found a scrape that said July KP 3-16. For some reason I had 10-23 stuck in my head. Which is it? I need to let everyone know, if I've been passing out bad info (probably have when I look at the calendar more carefully). Thanks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- your scarf looks so much better than that one Imade several months ago out of a chenille. The design is simple, but eventually, I got tired of working garter stitch!!. Like the color of your yarn.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know I am doing 29th June-2nd July. Toni had posted a list a couple of LP sessions ago, but I had not been able to find it, just too many pages to go through. Just found this under Toni's posts. Think this is the one I remember

This is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-406543-19.html

3rd-16th July was free then so I am guessing that probably is the date. Toni should be able to confirm.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Toni -- I was shuffling some papers on my desk and found a scrape that said July KP 3-16. For some reason I had 10-23 stuck in my head. Which is it? I need to let everyone know, if I've been passing out bad info (probably have when I look at the calendar more carefully). Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> Julie your shawl is looking great... I love the fall/winter colors too... it has a nice soft look to it..
> ...


Thank you Ronie, it is nice and soft. Despite having the metallic thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, your shawl and Gansey are moving right along, just in time for your cooler time of year. :sm02: I hope you hear soon about your surgery. What a life changing event that will be.


The cooler weather is always a good time to knit- which is why things are moving! But thanks Toni. I hope I hear soon too, it will be great to be able to get out and walk again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> ...
> 
> Your P shawl (don't ask me to remember how to spell it, lol) is coming along well Julie.
> ...


Thank you Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> ...
> Julie ,you will have a great top soon .Also the scarf will keep you cozy and not fall off with the way it loops through the holes ...
> .


Thank you Ann- I am looking forward to wearing it- there's a lot of 'design elements' in it though- either from laziness or miss-reading the pattern - ah well I am NOT going back- I'd have to re-work both sleeves. I saw one scarf that had do daddies attached to the point- I am wondering about finding something suitable.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you're not expecting to move the markers more than 1-5 stitches...try 7mm jump rings (preferably silvery/silver plate...whatever is reasonable). They are found quickly in the Beading section of JoAnn's/Michael's here...and probably Hobby Lobby (the main road has SO many offramps and other snafu items...haven't been in H.L. over 5 years now). I corrode most metals but these silvery jump rings haven't changed color...knock on wood!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I have tried to attach the file using the instructions given but it is not posting. What have I done wrong. it says "To attach a file or a picture click "Browse" or "Select File" button, select your file from your computer, and "Add Attachment". I only have a button that says "Choose File"...I did that, then found the file and selected it. The name of the file appeared...then I hit "Add Attachment"...it did not show up in the "Reply" space....
> 
> So what did I do wrong???


Am catching up now so someone else may have responded already.
Karen sent the file or I found it myself and downloaded it.
I don't think you are doing anything wrong--it is the system. Since yesterday I got no notices from LP but did from other KP forums. What changed? Have no idea. It is the system.

I will say that every once in awhile I cannot upload a picture no matter what. Sometimes it is the file itself but have no idea why. Maybe send a post to Admin


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Am catching up now so someone else may have responded already.
> Karen sent the file or I found it myself and downloaded it.
> I don't think you are doing anything wrong--it is the system. Since yesterday I got no notices from LP but did from other KP forums. What changed? Have no idea. It is the system.
> 
> I will say that every once in awhile I cannot upload a picture no matter what. Sometimes it is the file itself but have no idea why. Maybe send a post to Admin


Feel free to send to my gmail account any files that won't post. I'll check the photo size (if JPG/JPeg) and reduce as needed. Even with Dial-up I can receive...and post with credit given to the person who sent the file. For clarity I will specify EXACTLY what that address is in PM.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, just caught up about 6 pp. Thought I was finally beginning to get email notices of new comments but that stopped 2 days ago with LP, only!!!!! So lots of interesting talk ongoing.

I have a question: what is special or particular about Shetland Lace yarn? It seems there are different wts as we can get from many companies and wools. Merino is a very soft fiber, but I gather it is different.

Belle--more great information. What an appreciation for this particular knitting art form you are giving us

Was it Norma who asked: As for softening wools with blocking--Euclan and Soak soften the fibers because they add back lanolin that is washed out in the processing. What I have read informs me that the processing of fibers--everything from the chemical washes, synthetic dyes, final chemical cleanings, etc affect the quality of the yarn. Even feeding the sheep GMOs and other non-species appropriate diets will affect the yarn quality for the worse. That is why organic yarns tend to be so much softer, especially if they are colored with organic dyes.

Ronie--your pics are wonderful. Such a very different kind of shore line and beach than on the east coast. Have to wonder how or from what those rocks structures developed. I love seeing them.

Melanie--sounds like are doing a knitting marathon and doing quite well with it.

Karen--so glad you finally got your needles. Having the right tools for the right job makes working so much more satisfying.

Ann/Linda--happy to see you hear and surviving the energy of your grans.

Redid a new sole for one of my slippers. This is going to be an ongoing saga trying to keep soles without holes on them. Maybe it is time to break down and create some plarm for knitting soles, but in my house, I would probably walk thru them, too.

Bev--so good that you are getting your roof fixed. It is so critical for our homes as well as our health. Hope the insurance company is accepting of the contractors pictures.

Not knitting now--can't focus. Am up to my eyeballs working on this job estimate and it is taking most of my brain energy. It is quite enough to just get into the garden for any time at all these days. However, things are looking good at the moment--most of them. Saw a critter this afternoon that ran into the high weeds so not sure what it is. Promises of destruction to come--bit boohoo for me. So far the swiss chard is growing like crazy and made a big pot of them with sweet potato and last years serrano peppers. They still pack quite a wallop on the tongue. And my seedlings have taken off and there are so many of them. Am looking for people who would like them. With any luck, I will have cumin growing this year. Can't wait.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks. I made a modification on the toes - instead of continuing the lace pattern I 'closed' the motif with the cables. I only did the beads through row 58 but may have to remove a few if they are bothersome with shoes. The socks are a bit loose even though I made the small size. The yarn is superwash so I don't expect any shrinking. If I were to make these again I would use a smaller needle (I used size US 1) and decrease the number of stitches on the sole. All in all I do like the socks and do think they are pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Here are my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks. I made a modification on the toes - instead of continuing the lace pattern I 'closed' the motif with the cables. I only did the beads through row 58 but may have to remove a few if they are bothersome with shoes. The socks are a bit loose even though I made the small size. The yarn is superwash so I don't expect any shrinking. If I were to make these again I would use a smaller needle (I used size US 1) and decrease the number of stitches on the sole. All in all I do like the socks and do think they are pretty.


They look great, Melanie! I like the modification you made to the toes.  :sm09:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look very nice.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Here are my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks. I made a modification on the toes - instead of continuing the lace pattern I 'closed' the motif with the cables. I only did the beads through row 58 but may have to remove a few if they are bothersome with shoes. The socks are a bit loose even though I made the small size. The yarn is superwash so I don't expect any shrinking. If I were to make these again I would use a smaller needle (I used size US 1) and decrease the number of stitches on the sole. All in all I do like the socks and do think they are pretty.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I am loving the colors of the Perfuffle. 

Tanya, they are finding more problems as they go, but it must be done. I like you am hopeful for the insurance company to help.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Found this on Ravelry today. I know the pattern is in German, but I think it is worth taking a look at the different patterns contained in it. They are all named after different countries. I think they are all charted and the line below indicates whether the even rows are knit or purled. I am on my way out to Knitting Guild in about five minutes, but think I will definitely try and have a go at some, even if not attempting the shawl as such.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-em-fanschal

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Feel free to send to my gmail account any files that won't post. I'll check the photo size (if JPG/JPeg) and reduce as needed. Even with Dial-up I can receive...and post with credit given to the person who sent the file. For clarity I will specify EXACTLY what that address is in PM.


Thank you Karen. Will keep it in mind.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I know I am doing 29th June-2nd July. Toni had posted a list a couple of LP sessions ago, but I had not been able to find it, just too many pages to go through. Just found this under Toni's posts. Think this is the one I remember
> 
> This is the link:
> 
> ...


Sue -- I think you are absolutely right. When I check the calendar July 3rd starts a 2-week time slice. So everyone, please accept my apologies for giving out bad information earlier on. The second session is 7/3 - 7/17. And since the 4th of July is at the start of that time slice, I suspect I'll delay the "meat" of the discussion until 7/5 or 7/6. So that the American holiday will be finished and we should be able to focus again. Anyway, thanks Sue for looking this up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I am loving the colors of the Perfuffle.
> 
> Tanya, they are finding more problems as they go, but it must be done. I like you am hopeful for the insurance company to help.


Well sounded like the water damage had been ongoing for some time and water will do what water does so not surprising to find more damage as they go. Very frustrating I know but the good news is there really will be an end to this saga and you will have a water tight roof.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I have a question: what is special or particular about Shetland Lace yarn? It seems there are different wts as we can get from many companies and wools. Merino is a very soft fiber, but I gather it is different...


Tanya -- I think there are 2 things that make Shetland wool special. And I should qualify what I'm about to say, because my comments are limited to non-commercially produced yarns. Unst which is one of the more Northern Shetland Islands, was reputed to produce a sheep that had exceptionally light, strong yarn. This is the yarn that could be spun to the size of sewing thread and then plied to make the yarn that was used for the Wedding Ring shawls. The yarn had incredible tensile strength and warm. All Shetland sheep's wool has the same characteristic related to warmth. Unst sits at 60-degrees North Latitude (the Artic circle is at 66-degrees) so it isn't surprising that the sheep have great thermal quality. But to get back to your question, it is the combination of thermal quality and ability to spin ultra fine that allowed the crofters to produce the yarn for the extraordinary shawls. Today, with all yarn production being via commerical companies, most of the Shetland wools are spun into thicker yarns. There are gossamer, cobweb and 2-ply lace weights. I've not handled a shawl from hand-spun, but I would imagine that it is much softer than todays yarn offerings.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Here are my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks. I made a modification on the toes - instead of continuing the lace pattern I 'closed' the motif with the cables. I only did the beads through row 58 but may have to remove a few if they are bothersome with shoes. The socks are a bit loose even though I made the small size. The yarn is superwash so I don't expect any shrinking. If I were to make these again I would use a smaller needle (I used size US 1) and decrease the number of stitches on the sole. All in all I do like the socks and do think they are pretty.


Great socks and great books too. Really good looking on your feet. Takes some courage to try this pattern; I admire all of you that gave it a go.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Found this on Ravelry today. I know the pattern is in German, but I think it is worth taking a look at the different patterns contained in it. They are all named after different countries. I think they are all charted and the line below indicates whether the even rows are knit or purled. I am on my way out to Knitting Guild in about five minutes, but think I will definitely try and have a go at some, even if not attempting the shawl as such.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-em-fanschal
> 
> Sue


Sue thanks for sharing this. Has some great patterns and the charts look to be pretty clear. I particularly like the Albanian; it really caught my eye. Hmmmm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great socks and great books too. Really good looking on your feet. Takes some courage to try this pattern; I admire all of you that gave it a go.


Actually once I got going, it turned out to not be very difficult. Did need attention, tho. It was a nice pattern as it kept the interest flowing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- I think there are 2 things that make Shetland wool special. And I should qualify what I'm about to say, because my comments are limited to non-commercially produced yarns. Unst which is one of the more Northern Shetland Islands, was reputed to produce a sheep that had exceptionally light, strong yarn. This is the yarn that could be spun to the size of sewing thread and then plied to make the yarn that was used for the Wedding Ring shawls. The yarn had incredible tensile strength and warm. All Shetland sheep's wool has the same characteristic related to warmth. Unst sits at 60-degrees North Latitude (the Artic circle is at 66-degrees) so it isn't surprising that the sheep have great thermal quality. But to get back to your question, it is the combination of thermal quality and ability to spin ultra fine that allowed the crofters to produce the yarn for the extraordinary shawls. Today, with all yarn production being via commerical companies, most of the Shetland wools are spun into thicker yarns. There are gossamer, cobweb and 2-ply lace weights. I've not handled a shawl from hand-spun, but I would imagine that it is much softer than todays yarn offerings.


I get it now. Much Thanks. Do recall that fascinating article posted awhile back on these sheep and their challenging environment. They ate seaweed as I recall.
The modern variety, altho serviceable, will never duplicate the traditional, but isn't that typical with most things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, great socks. Love the color and toe modification. 



tamarque said:


> Well sounded like the water damage had been ongoing for some time and water will do what water does so not surprising to find more damage as they go. Very frustrating I know but the good news is there really will be an end to this saga and you will have a water tight roof.


I am actually feeling good about getting the damage repaired. They reshingled the whole hex, just had to replace plywood on the top of the hex. I am so glad that they did, because then we know there is no damage on the lower part of the roof. It will be great to know we have a good roof, ready for the next 20-30 years. They are also using a new underlayment instead of tar paper. It has adhesive on it and is waterproof, so no water will be able to get between it and the plywood.

Walked today. Saw the nest, but no littles. They must have been hiding. On my way out, I did see the Mister in the nest. He may have been feeding the littles as he was making some soft cooing sounds, but my camera battery had died. I was pleased just to look this time. I don't want to stress them. I must get some spare batteries to carry with me so I can keep taking pictures.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here is another KP posting that showed up today. I'm sure that you all recognize the Old Shale pattern. She did a great job and in mohair, too.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408294-1.html#9201831


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Pam, Sue, DeEtta, and Bev. I do like the socks. And DeEtta, good eye on noticing the books. I am working towards a nice library as I love books. All of the shelved ones have been read, unread books are in stacks on the floor or in boxes. And of course there are my two Kindles filled with books.

Very interesting pattern Sue.

Glad the repairs are going apace Bev.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Melanie! I like the modification you made to the toes.  :sm09:


Me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I am loving the colors of the Perfuffle.
> 
> Tanya, they are finding more problems as they go, but it must be done. I like you am hopeful for the insurance company to help.


Thanks Bev!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As you’ve been looking at the lovely photos of the shawls, you’ve undoubtedly noticed the sameness of the structure. There is a square center panel typically worked in one direction. Around the center panel is a border of varying widths and with varying complexity of motifs. And finally, around the entire shawl there is an edging worked apparently continuously.

We can talk about each of these three construction zones as discrete components of the whole and while their composition creates the final impact, each one stands analysis individually. 

The CENTER panel is always square. In the most basic of shawls the center is a plain garter stitch square – you would find this in a Hap Shawl. Shetland Shawls usually have a center panel which may display one or more classic Shetland pattern motifs. The more complex shawls may have several motifs. When more than one motif is employed, the combination usually creates a linear striped effect. All centers are worked in one direction, but may be either worked in a garter or stockinette manner. Traditionally, Shetland motifs are worked using a garter base and have patterning on each row. That means that one is always knitting with only an occasional purl now and then, but that each time the work is turned a new pattern row is begun. Incidentally, working patterns on each row is generally called lace knitting and can be recognized by looking at the work and seeing untwisted yarn running between stitches. Whereas, if you were working on a stockinette base meaning purl on the back side, those same yarns would be twisted together with another yarn. 

The BORDER is made of 4 trapezoid shapes. The sides of each trapezoid run at a 45-degree angle and when knitted in a classic Shetland shawl would have been created by decreasing from the outer edge while working toward the center at the rate of 1 stitch each side of the border every other row. This is a formula which all of us have followed when making shawls that work from the center outward only instead of decreasing we used increases. This rate of increase/decrease is a fundamental shaping rule universal to all knitting and would be well to commit to memory. 

The border is comprised of one or more motifs typically, not repetitive of the motifs used in the center panel. Motifs can be used in an all-over pattern or arranged in rows which would create a stripped effect. Generally, the shawl would have the same garter/stockinette basis worked in both the border and the center panel. Mixing these can lead to one component being more dense than the other and therefore create an imbalance in the overall composition. 

The last component is the EDGING. The edging is a continuous length of knitted lace which varies in width from a few stitches (as few as 6) to as wide as the designer wishes. Sometimes a designer will compound edgings with insertions to make a more complex composite edging. It is common to see a variation of faggoting be included in an Edging where the edging will join with the border. 

There seem to be several methods of putting all the above components together in a single shawl, but the most commonly seen (at least in my investigations) is represented by the charts shown below. Following the chart below, the knitter would have knitted an edging long enough to equal one side of the square shawl – so if the shawl was to be 6 ft, then the knitter would have worked 72 inches of edging. Then knitter would have turned the work and picked up stitches along the edge of the strip, probably at a rate of 1 stitch picked up for every two rows of lace edge – at each end of the pickup process, a slower rate of pickup would be used to help “ease” the edging around the corner when the shawl is finally assembled. Now the stitches on the needle/wire would be worked in the border pattern – working toward the center and remembering to decrease every other row at each end of the row to create the trapezoid shape. When the border was as deep as the designer wanted, then the stitches remaining on the needle/wire would be used for the center panel and it would be worked in full. Ending with a piece of knitting which has an edge, a border and the center panel. The process would then be repeated 3 times more except, the edge and border only would be worked. Following that the 4 pieces would be sewn together to create the full shawl. The skill in sewing must have been challenging because if you get a chance to handle a shawl constructed in this manner, it is hard to pick out the sewn yarns from the knitted ones. A very high level of expertise was required. 

And there you have it – how to construct a basic Shetland Shawl, but….. Of course, there are a myriad of variations. And given my personal disinclination to sew anything, I quickly decided that while I love the overall composition of Shetland Shawls, this manner of construction is not for me. Rather, I put my energy into creating a method of accomplishing something similar and a method I would be prepared to use. That method is what we will be exploring in our sessions.

But first we need to look at some more examples and talk about what the implications are – so more later.

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is so detailed I shall have read it again and study. Thank you so much DeEtta :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As you've been looking at the lovely photos of the shawls, you've undoubtedly noticed the sameness of the structure. There is a square center panel typically worked in one direction. Around the center panel is a border of varying widths and with varying complexity of motifs. And finally, around the entire shawl there is an edging worked apparently continuously.
> 
> We can talk about each of these three construction zones as discrete components of the whole and while their composition creates the final impact, each one stands analysis individually.
> 
> ...


Fascinating- thank you DeEtta for this - I am really enjoying following your discussion- and with luck will have completed my two major WIP's in the next day or so, freeing up my thinking for this challenge.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Found this on Ravelry today. I know the pattern is in German, but I think it is worth taking a look at the different patterns contained in it. They are all named after different countries. I think they are all charted and the line below indicates whether the even rows are knit or purled. I am on my way out to Knitting Guild in about five minutes, but think I will definitely try and have a go at some, even if not attempting the shawl as such.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-em-fanschal
> 
> Sue


Looked at this sampler and have a question for you, or maybe Karen, given your language virtuosity. Are the charts provided the sizes for each of these stitch samples? How is the oval shape achieved--it the piece stretched out on an oval frame? Or is the shaping achieved differently? :sm06:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, great socks. Love the color and toe modification.
> 
> I am actually feeling good about getting the damage repaired. They reshingled the whole hex, just had to replace plywood on the top of the hex. I am so glad that they did, because then we know there is no damage on the lower part of the roof. It will be great to know we have a good roof, ready for the next 20-30 years. They are also using a new underlayment instead of tar paper. It has adhesive on it and is waterproof, so no water will be able to get between it and the plywood.
> 
> Walked today. Saw the nest, but no littles. They must have been hiding. On my way out, I did see the Mister in the nest. He may have been feeding the littles as he was making some soft cooing sounds, but my camera battery had died. I was pleased just to look this time. I don't want to stress them. I must get some spare batteries to carry with me so I can keep taking pictures.


The 'new' underlayment is probably Ice & Water Shield or some equal brand. It is rubbery and when you nail thru it, the material self-seals around the nail. That is its advantage. It is expensive but does a better job than roofing felt. It generally is used on flat roofs, eaves, valleys and round skylites. It can also be used on the entire roof depending on circumstances. And good to shingle the whole roof as it will age more equally all over.

I must admit that my relief at having gotten the roof done is tremendous. I didn't realize how much energy was spent just 'making do.' Now when it rains, and it has been a lot this past week, I find myself still checking for leaks and than reminding myself that I can relax. Same for the siding which was done this winter. The house is now so quiet w/o the animals getting into the attic and rafters. Of course they are still trying to break in but not succeeding.

The birds are getting older. Are they beginning to be pushed out of the nest? I lose track of how old they may be now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here is another KP posting that showed up today. I'm sure that you all recognize the Old Shale pattern. She did a great job and in mohair, too.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-408294-1.html#9201831


That really does look nice with the Old Shale


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl Karen. Very nice stitch. Glad you got your new needles.

Thanks DeEtta for yesterday's post and the picture comparing the different yarns. Also it made so much sense about why the shawls were made in separate pieces.

Yay Melanie for getting those socks done.

Julie, your Pfeilreupe is coming along quickly. Looks like it will be nice and warm. 
Pg.10


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Here are my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks. I made a modification on the toes - instead of continuing the lace pattern I 'closed' the motif with the cables. I only did the beads through row 58 but may have to remove a few if they are bothersome with shoes. The socks are a bit loose even though I made the small size. The yarn is superwash so I don't expect any shrinking. If I were to make these again I would use a smaller needle (I used size US 1) and decrease the number of stitches on the sole. All in all I do like the socks and do think they are pretty.


I think they are very pretty and beautifully knitted :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Found this on Ravelry today. I know the pattern is in German, but I think it is worth taking a look at the different patterns contained in it. They are all named after different countries. I think they are all charted and the line below indicates whether the even rows are knit or purled. I am on my way out to Knitting Guild in about five minutes, but think I will definitely try and have a go at some, even if not attempting the shawl as such.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-em-fanschal
> 
> Sue


I thought this is a good resource. I have downloaded it. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, it must be great relief to have the roof fixed!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

To be honest, I am still trying to get my head around it. I am not sure that the finished shape is oval.i am trying to understand her math. I understand she is basing it on a sporting elimination contest, like eg European Football Cup, with preliminary (elimination) round, then 1/8 final (not sure of correct name), 1/4 final, semi final and final. First you pick 6 patterns, one from each of 6 original groups, then for next round you pick 4 of remaining 16, but shouldn't that be remaining 18. That was where I am getting confused.

She gives Charts 1a, Chart 2 and Chart 1b, which are done at beginning and between patterns, and presumably at the end. This is why I am thinking it is going to be a rectangle.

The different patterns have different numbers of stitches and rows. There is a note written sideways where she shows do chart 1a, chosen pattern and chart 1b, which says to adjust stitches if necessary. I understand that to be similar to the Advent Calendar shawl of doing additional knit or purl stitches. In this case there are 50 stitches between the edge stitches.

This is my understanding of it, but honestly I need to check it out some more. I certainly am interested in giving it a try. I see two people have done project pages for it. It sounds almost like a KAL, as she gives dates, ie 10-22 June for the preliminary round.

I am tempted to PM her about the numbers. I see she has offered a couple of her patterns in English so hoping she speaks it.

Don't know if this is of help, but it is my interpretation of it so far. It would seem that not all the24 patterns will be used.

Just went online and the dates do correspond with the European Cup (football/soccer)which begins June 10 and those are the competing teams that she has named for the patterns.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Looked at this sampler and have a question for you, or maybe Karen, given your language virtuosity. Are the charts provided the sizes for each of these stitch samples? How is the oval shape achieved--it the piece stretched out on an oval frame? Or is the shaping achieved differently? :sm06:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, the wing I saw last week was about 6". They are definitely getting older. I hope to get another picture in the next few days-making sure my camera is fully charged before I go. 

Thanks, DeEtta, for another wonderful look at the Shetland shawls. One understand so much more, when you understand how they knit and put it together. I also understand you desire for less sewing. That is quite a lot and I am not so good at it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta I liked the shawl but am not sure I like the colors she used.. LOL but it is a beautiful piece.. and I would be thrilled to be able to knit something that beautiful..

Toni I am glad you liked the stitch patterns... I have them saved too 

Tanya I too didn't get my notice after yesterdays postings... I don't know what is going on either... also I saw a pattern where they used flip flop soles for the bottoms of the slippers.. it is on pinterest I am sure.. I am not real sure where I saw it.. maybe facebook but if I see it again I will copy the link.. it might help you get through a few more months with your slippers.. 

YAY Melanie... mine are loose too... I wonder just where these instructions got their measurements?? I am doing socks now on US1 needles and I only have 60 stitches on my needles.. I am hoping they won't be too big! They look great so far but I am still on the cuff! LOL good thing I am not doing knee highs I'd never get them done..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the latest information DeEtta.. it got a bit deep for me towards the end.. I'll have to read it again and hope I understand it better once I am fully awake!! 

Sue and Tanya I looked at the pattern itself and I think it is done in a square or rectangle.. the shape of the ball is just a decorative idea.. like Sue said probably because of the upcoming soccer games... but not the shape of the shawl itself.. I also didn't get that far into the pattern.. it is 12 pages long and would take more looking at than the few minutes I took


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I too didn't get my notice after yesterdays postings... I don't know what is going on either... also I saw a pattern where they used flip flop soles for the bottoms of the slippers.. it is on pinterest I am sure.. I am not real sure where I saw it.. maybe facebook but if I see it again I will copy the link.. it might help you get through a few more months with your slippers..


Ronie -- I think it was on KP yesterday or the day before. I looked at them then so it might not be too hard to find.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Beautiful shawl Karen. Very nice stitch. Glad you got your new needles.
> 
> Thanks DeEtta for yesterday's post and the picture comparing the different yarns. Also it made so much sense about why the shawls were made in separate pieces.
> 
> ...


But definitely only neck scarf sized- it will be nice and soft.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> To be honest, I am still trying to get my head around it. I am not sure that the finished shape is oval.i am trying to understand her math. I understand she is basing it on a sporting elimination contest, like eg European Football Cup, with preliminary (elimination) round, then 1/8 final (not sure of correct name), 1/4 final, semi final and final. First you pick 6 patterns, one from each of 6 original groups, then for next round you pick 4 of remaining 16, but shouldn't that be remaining 18. That was where I am getting confused.
> 
> She gives Charts 1a, Chart 2 and Chart 1b, which are done at beginning and between patterns, and presumably at the end. This is why I am thinking it is going to be a rectangle.
> 
> ...


As soon as I began reading your post I thought of a KAL here with you leading as you can read the pattern. It seems very interesting to do and a lot of fun. I will go to Ravelry to see the other projects you noted and see her other patterns. Thanks so much for the detailed response. There is a challenge there, and let us not be shy about taking on one more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, the wing I saw last week was about 6". They are definitely getting older. I hope to get another picture in the next few days-making sure my camera is fully charged before I go.
> 
> Thanks, DeEtta, for another wonderful look at the Shetland shawls. One understand so much more, when you understand how they knit and put it together. I also understand you desire for less sewing. That is quite a lot and I am not so good at it.


I did a job once where a bird flew in to the basement before millwork was installed. It built a nest on to the electrical wire hanging and coiled from a future ceiling light. Eggs were laid in the nest. At some point the electrician needed to work and moved the nest to a now installed window sill so we watched the babies and mother grow close up. The mother fed the babies and the babies thrived. At some point we watched the mother teach the babies to fly and leave the nest. I still have some very clear pictures in my memory of that process. She would tease the babies with worms to make them use their wings which they did in anticipatory excitement and hunger. After a few days of this she would not come into the basement but hovered outside the window with maple seed pods really getting these little one to start up and eventually in short order they began to lift off and fly. Some good lessons in that experience.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie/DeEtta--thanks for the flip flop idea. Will see if I can find it on KP or elsewhere. I really need a solution for slippers that do not need constant knitting and repair.

EDT: found several links and links within them. Some very creative slipper work has been done. I would need to get some firm rubber and cut them myself for my feet as no flip flop has ever been made the shape of my feet. But a good idea to keep in mind.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ronie/DeEtta--thanks for the flip flop idea. Will see if I can find it on KP or elsewhere. I really need a solution for slippers that do not need constant knitting and repair.
> 
> EDT: found several links and links within them. Some very creative slipper work has been done. I would need to get some firm rubber and cut them myself for my feet as no flip flop has ever been made the shape of my feet. But a good idea to keep in mind.


Tanya -- could you just buy a larger size or a men's size and then cut them down. One of the dollar store type outlets might do. Good luck. I thought this was a good idea. Did you see a follow up suggestion by one KPer who uses an ice pick an the awl?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I saw pictures on line of how a hawk teaches their young to fly. The male carries them out of the nest and flies off, the mother flies below him. The male drops the baby and the mother catches him. They repeat this till he learns to fly.  

How wonderful for you all to be able to see the nest close up. Great memories, I can tell.

I am going out later today with a charged up camera. Hoping to get some pictures of those babies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- could you just buy a larger size or a men's size and then cut them down. One of the dollar store type outlets might do. Good luck. I thought this was a good idea. Did you see a follow up suggestion by one KPer who uses an ice pick an the awl?


Unfortunately, cannot just buy a longer pair. My feet are basically disabled and have a shape that no shoe fits, even slippers. And if I needed to cut down a very large men's size, might at well head for Canal St in NYC where they have several foam shops and buy a sheet of foam. If I look, there may be a source upstate in my neck of the woods. But thanks for the thought. I did see the idea to use an ice pick and someone else said she used a large needle--maybe an upholstery needle. Both are good ideas as well as the Quill tool. I am always intrigued in new tools so will probably check that out just because...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I saw pictures on line of how a hawk teaches their young to fly. The male carries them out of the nest and flies off, the mother flies below him. The male drops the baby and the mother catches him. They repeat this till he learns to fly.
> 
> How wonderful for you all to be able to see the nest close up. Great memories, I can tell.
> 
> I am going out later today with a charged up camera. Hoping to get some pictures of those babies.


That is so funny about the hawks. Gets them to experience the quite drop for diving after pray. Incredibly clever and adaptive. Just love it!

Nature is so full of variation, interest and things to learn from.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I saw pictures on line of how a hawk teaches their young to fly. The male carries them out of the nest and flies off, the mother flies below him. The male drops the baby and the mother catches him. They repeat this till he learns to fly.


I hope this was meant in jest. Hawks do not do this. Even young birds that accidentally fall out of the nest are not caught (if they survive the fall the parents will try to feed them on the ground but the prospect is not good). Young hawks, known as eyasses (eyas singular), flap their wings in the nest until their muscles get strong enough to hover. After hovering they fly/hop to nearby branches - this also strengthens the feet to allow the bird better perching control. Next they will fledge by flying away from the nest. Most (if not all) young hawks return to the nest and will roost there and will continue to be fed by the parents until they learn to hunt for themselves. Eventually the parents will encourage the young to leave the nest territory.

You are lucky to have a nest nearby that you can watch


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I hope this was meant in jest. Hawks do not do this. Even young birds that accidentally fall out of the nest are not caught (if they survive the fall the parents will try to feed them on the ground but the prospect is not good). Young hawks, known as eyasses (eyas singular), flap their wings in the nest until their muscles get strong enough to hover. After hovering they fly/hop to nearby branches - this also strengthens the feet to allow the bird better perching control. Next they will fledge by flying away from the nest. Most (if not all) young hawks return to the nest and will roost there and will continue to be fed by the parents until they learn to hunt for themselves. Eventually the parents will encourage the young to leave the nest territory.
> 
> You are lucky to have a nest nearby that you can watch


Then I guess I was gullible here. What you describe is the same thing I did about my experience watching the baby birds being taught to fly.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not sure I want to lead a KAL, at least not for several months, as I have a lot going on the next three or four months.

I did a rough translation of her project page. The gist of it is that she sees this as a formula rather than a pattern per se. It is not designed for beginner knitters. She is leaving it to the individual knitter to create their own fan scarf (as in sports fan, not fan shape). I found a blog she has written. She came up with the idea about a week ago, as a way for wives and girlfriends of sports crazy significant others to keep themselves busy during the games. So she came up with this idea of a knitting tournament.

I doubt that I would seriously be able to consider knitting for a couple of months, but I do see it like an Advent Calendar type of scarf, and am happy to have these new patterns. I am tickled pink at finding her blog as it gives me a chance to practice translating some German. She has some neat pics there as well as another pattern that I remember seeing last month for a shawl, with instructions in English too. I will try and go,back to find it and give the link after I post this.

Here is the link to that pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wasser-breitet-sich-aus---water-spreads-out

here is the link too to her blog. Even if you don't understand German, she has some good pics in there

http://atelier-andrea-baron.blogspot.com

At the very bottom right hand side it says "Altere Posts", there are some good pics in there too. she also has some pics of a pattern called Frost Flowers, which for some reason is familiar to me. I will have to go and see if I can find that, maybe on Ravelry. It will nag me until I find it, not that I don't have other things to do.

Here is a free pattern for a tank top with Frost a Flowers.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-top

Sue


tamarque said:


> As soon as I began reading your post I thought of a KAL here with you leading as you can read the pattern. It seems very interesting to do and a lot of fun. I will go to Ravelry to see the other projects you noted and see her other patterns. Thanks so much for the detailed response. There is a challenge there, and let us not be shy about taking on one more.


uote=tamarque]As soon as I began reading your post I thought of a KAL here with you leading as you can read the pattern. It seems very interesting to do and a lot of fun. I will go to Ravelry to see the other projects you noted and see her other patterns. Thanks so much for the detailed response. There is a challenge there, and let us not be shy about taking on one more.[/quote]


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> She came up with the idea about a week ago, as a way for wives and girlfriends of sports crazy significant others to keep themselves busy during the games. So she came up with this idea of a knitting tournament.
> 
> Sue


I did a football (American) scarf last year and it was fun so I see how this one would be fun too. The scarf I did had one row for each point scored (not so effective for (European) football, lol) and my scarf was around 12 or 13 feet long.

Hope your wrist is betting better.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Then I guess I was gullible here. What you describe is the same thing I did about my experience watching the baby birds being taught to fly.


Fortunately baby birds want to fly  It is fun watching them learn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, Tanya, and anyone else interested. There are a lot of bird nest cams out there. Here is one of a red tailed hawk nest, although not in a tree like Bev's.

http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/16/Red-tailed_Hawks/?__hstc=161696355.3504d2e6a7aa4bf6773134497ff27c3b.1465414386306.1465414386306.1465414386306.1&__hssc=161696355.1.1465414386306&__hsfp=33556237#_ga=1.172874659.1218343241.1465414386

I hope the link works. Else try the main page and navigate to the hawk nest http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/

Warning: bird nest cams are addictive, and you will get emotionally attached to the baby birds. Rough days when nature is not Disney-like but awesome to watch most of the time. Another good nature watching cam site is explore.org (no www).


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DeEtta ..you have been so generous in your sharing of knowledge and time to give us an idea of the Shetland shawls .I will have to spend a lot more time trying to understand !
Sue ..Some lovely patterns from the German lady .Think a KAL would be quite an undertaking and you are so busy already .
Melanie ...The socks rock ! Think a solid toe is a good idea .
Bev ...glad you are able to continue the walks despite the roof repairs .Those birds have become wise to you and are hiding .
We have less exotic birds and the magpies are horrors .They disturb the nests and take out the babies .They will even try to attack cats .
We have experienced some very hot weather so little done .I would be hopeless if we had this heat all the time .
Hoping for good news re your op Julie .More comfortable to have it done when your weather is cooler I should think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> ...
> Hoping for good news re your op Julie .More comfortable to have it done when your weather is cooler I should think.


Thank you, Ann! I guess that would be so- except for the general achiness that I get at this time of year.No word as yet- but the next mail delivery is not till tomorrow.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> DeEtta ..you have been so generous in your sharing of knowledge and time to give us an idea of the Shetland shawls .I will have to spend a lot more time trying to understand !


Thanks Ann. We have another week to go. I'd thought about making a pdf file of the whole thing and perhaps sometimes in the future I can, but I'll have company for the next week or so (unplanned, but glad to see them) -- so I don't really have time to try and get it done real soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Loved the stories of birds teaching the young to fly. Beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Bev, Tanya, and anyone else interested. There are a lot of bird nest cams out there. Here is one of a red tailed hawk nest, although not in a tree like Bev's.
> 
> http://cams.allaboutbirds.org/channel/16/Red-tailed_Hawks/?__hstc=161696355.3504d2e6a7aa4bf6773134497ff27c3b.1465414386306.1465414386306.1465414386306.1&__hssc=161696355.1.1465414386306&__hsfp=33556237#_ga=1.172874659.1218343241.1465414386
> 
> ...


Fantastic!
:sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I hope this was meant in jest. Hawks do not do this. Even young birds that accidentally fall out of the nest are not caught (if they survive the fall the parents will try to feed them on the ground but the prospect is not good). Young hawks, known as eyasses (eyas singular), flap their wings in the nest until their muscles get strong enough to hover. After hovering they fly/hop to nearby branches - this also strengthens the feet to allow the bird better perching control. Next they will fledge by flying away from the nest. Most (if not all) young hawks return to the nest and will roost there and will continue to be fed by the parents until they learn to hunt for themselves. Eventually the parents will encourage the young to leave the nest territory.
> 
> You are lucky to have a nest nearby that you can watch


Melanie, it was not jest, just ignorance. I did see a picture of that though. I wonder what in the world it was about. Thank you for correcting me.

Thanks for the link to the Red Tailed Hawk. Awesome. Also, it seems from what you said the young ones will be around for awhile for picture taking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am not sure I want to lead a KAL, at least not for several months, as I have a lot going on the next three or four months.
> 
> I did a rough translation of her project page. The gist of it is that she sees this as a formula rather than a pattern per se. It is not designed for beginner knitters. She is leaving it to the individual knitter to create their own fan scarf (as in sports fan, not fan shape). I found a blog she has written. She came up with the idea about a week ago, as a way for wives and girlfriends of sports crazy significant others to keep themselves busy during the games. So she came up with this idea of a knitting tournament.
> 
> ...


I did look thru her pages and saw quite an array of work by her. I also see she is an avid puzzle doer and has some really terrific jigsaw puzzles posted. She also did one of those patterns we looked at last year? It had a name something about Fox feet?????? The lace sampler then can be done at will. The off kilter array of lace stitches really attracts me.

Saved the Frost Flowers tank top for the stitch even more than the top.

Do hope your wrists regain their tone/strength so can keep knitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love that shawl in the kp digest you linked to DeEtta. The different colors in the edging is so pretty. 

Melanie, love the way you did your socks. Mine also were a bit large around the ankle when I wore them for awhile. I wonder if it has to do with the way the gusset was done. 

Bev, sounds like you have made a good decision to get your whole roof fixed. It is a good investment for sure and sounds like a big relief for you. Do hope the insurance kicks in. 
What fun it is for you to be able to see those hawk babies grow. Hope you can get more photos. 

We bought a bluebird house and within a day a bluebird seems to have adopted it. I don't know if she has made a nest in it yet though. I did get a couple of pictures.

DeEtta, thanks so much for today's information on the Shetland shawls. There is so much to learn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Love that shawl in the kp digest you linked to DeEtta. The different colors in the edging is so pretty.
> 
> Melanie, love the way you did your socks. Mine also were a bit large around the ankle when I wore them for awhile. I wonder if it has to do with the way the gusset was done.
> 
> ...


Always found bluebirds so special. Have only seen them rarely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, glad you are getting your roof fixed. It will be reassuring knowing you gave a good roof for the next 20-30 years.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Melanie, great socks. Love the color and toe modification.
> 
> I am actually feeling good about getting the damage repaired. They reshingled the whole hex, just had to replace plywood on the top of the hex. I am so glad that they did, because then we know there is no damage on the lower part of the roof. It will be great to know we have a good roof, ready for the next 20-30 years. They are also using a new underlayment instead of tar paper. It has adhesive on it and is waterproof, so no water will be able to get between it and the plywood.
> 
> Walked today. Saw the nest, but no littles. They must have been hiding. On my way out, I did see the Mister in the nest. He may have been feeding the littles as he was making some soft cooing sounds, but my camera battery had died. I was pleased just to look this time. I don't want to stress them. I must get some spare batteries to carry with me so I can keep taking pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, thank you for all the useful info you have been giving us. I will have to read it again to absorb it all.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Loved the stories of birds teaching the young to fly. Beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not sure when I would be able to start. I am not sure I even gave yarn for it, but definitely the idea if doing different patterns appeals to me. Think that was Fox Paws. Looks like that Frost Flowers pattern was in one of Barbara Walker's books, but if course not the one I have.

I think my wrists are getting better, but I am definitely not knitting as much at present.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I did look thru her pages and saw quite an array of work by her. I also see she is an avid puzzle doer and has some really terrific jigsaw puzzles posted. She also did one of those patterns we looked at last year? It had a name something about Fox feet?????? The lace sampler then can be done at will. The off kilter array of lace stitches really attracts me.
> 
> Saved the Frost Flowers tank top for the stitch even more than the top.
> 
> Do hope your wrists regain their tone/strength so can keep knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We had one around here regularly in our early days here, but that is over 20 years ago now. They are such beautiful birds.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Always found bluebirds so special. Have only seen them rarely.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Heads up everyone. Julie found this wonderful website which shows how to dress a shawl AND how to make your own. I found it very easy to understand. Can't help but think that such a wonderful tool would be easier to use than getting down on my knees to pin out a shawl. Thanks Julie.

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/08/hap-stretcher-tutorial/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks both to Julie and to you for posting this. What a great video.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Heads up everyone. Julie found this wonderful website which shows how to dress a shawl AND how to make your own. I found it very easy to understand. Can't help but think that such a wonderful tool would be easier to use than getting down on my knees to pin out a shawl. Thanks Julie.
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/08/hap-stretcher-tutorial/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Heads up everyone. Julie found this wonderful website which shows how to dress a shawl AND how to make your own. I found it very easy to understand. Can't help but think that such a wonderful tool would be easier to use than getting down on my knees to pin out a shawl. Thanks Julie.
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/08/hap-stretcher-tutorial/


You're welcome , DeEtta! I enjoy her blog, and she has the advantage of visiting Shetland from time to time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks both to Julie and to you for posting this. What a great video.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: Sue I do hope this wrist issue comes right soon for you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, you are truly blessed to have a nest you can watch 

Love the little bluebird Caryn. I don't know the nesting schedule of bluebirds but even if your new friend does not use the box this year, it is likely he/she will be back the next season. 

Enjoy your company DeEtta. You have given us a lot of information so far, we can certainly wait until you have more time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love the Water Spreads Out shawl.

Caryn, love your bluebird.  You will have fun watching her.

Thanks, Melanie. I am excited to see how they grow and fly etc. I am thankful for the opportunity.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm glad that I can now view YouTube items...even if NOT on this Desktop computer. I have no idea how much Mom spent on this CoolPad phone that I call my "portable"...but it doesn't put me to sleep while operating it (like my "inherited" laptop), and I have changed a few online items to my benefit with the use.

I have no idea how many pages are in the latest "Wasser" named pattern...possible short-row? Only 1.2MB...so I'm adding it to Mine collection. <<G>> The German seems to just come out with use. Thanks Bev.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Today I’d like to focus our attention on some samples of borders on vintage Shetland Shawls. It is my opinion that the greatest example of knitter/design creativity can be found in the borders. Recognizing that the typical knitter may have been illiterate and had limited reference materials, the knitters depended on their knowledge of memorized lace patterns to compose borders which varied from the very simple with a single motif to multiple lace motifs creating different effects. What I think is extraordinary, is that the knitter had to be technically proficient at placement of motifs so that the effect of the whole border could be achieved. At its most simple, a single motif needed to be centered in the border so that the decreases being worked on both sides of the border edges remained balanced. With the more complex compositions of multiple motifs, the knitter would have had to keep in mind not only the left/right centering concerns, but also the bottom/top composition and its total effect on the depth of the border. I would struggle quite some time with paper and pencil to accomplish this feat; while it is reputed that the expert crofters managed it in their “heads.” Well, if they did, that simply makes their work more magnificent in my eyes.

I further suspect that swatching and tape measuring was not a big deal like it is to us today. Since they worked with the same yarns repeatedly and with the same needles/wires, I’m sure that they built a body of knowledge from experience. And since the construction process determined that the size of the square center panel was defined by the border width, the only remaining question would have been how to fill the stitches available from the border shaping. After the initial edge/border/center panel was complete, the other three panels were simply copies of the initial design.

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I got the original link from Ravelry from another topic...but here is a "sampler" on Old Shale: http://www.ravelry.com/dl/mary-spanos-designs/464986?filename=Old_Shale__GBFG_KSG__v_1_5.pdf

This is a large file of almost 5MB...so I cannot attach it to a message here on KP. Now all y'all know why I'm entertaining the idea of 2 different flash drives. We'd also have to ensure that the MS Windows drive goes to a location every-other mailing to a "member" who has Avast or AVG Free Edition for scanning. I didn't know there was a sampler worth of stitches for Old Shale...but I knew it was possible for any combination of 2 to higher combinations of ((k2-tog) / (YO, k2-tog)) on one of the rows.

I think there is also a choice of having a garter or seed/Moss stitch border of chosen count for edges...on any blanket/pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I got the original link from Ravelry from another topic...but here is a "sampler" on Old Shale: http://www.ravelry.com/dl/mary-spanos-designs/464986?filename=Old_Shale__GBFG_KSG__v_1_5.pdf...


Thank you Karen. This is an excellent discussion of all the manners in which Old Shale can be modified. I truly believe that this pattern is probably one of the most versatile, if not the most versatile, Shetland stitch pattern. I appreciate your sharing with us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, your blue bird looks very comfortable. Great stuff!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Heads up everyone. Julie found this wonderful website which shows how to dress a shawl AND how to make your own. I found it very easy to understand. Can't help but think that such a wonderful tool would be easier to use than getting down on my knees to pin out a shawl. Thanks Julie.
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/08/hap-stretcher-tutorial/


Thank you both. That is very interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I hadn't realised the importance of the border. When I read your posting I had a lightbulb moment. Thank you :sm10:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That was a wonderful resource. Thank you so much.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, I hadn't realised the importance of the border. When I read your posting I had a lightbulb moment. Thank you :sm10:


Norma -- isn't that wonderful. I had the same thing happen to me yesterday when working on some sample swatches. I guess our minds accepts information when we are ripe for incorporating it into the whole. Glad this has been helpful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Heads up everyone. Julie found this wonderful website which shows how to dress a shawl AND how to make your own. I found it very easy to understand. Can't help but think that such a wonderful tool would be easier to use than getting down on my knees to pin out a shawl. Thanks Julie.
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/06/08/hap-stretcher-tutorial/


Very nice tutorial. Would be better if it the measurements were in inches for us limited Americans, but that conversion can be done easily.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I will have to read in detail later.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I got the original link from Ravelry from another topic...but here is a "sampler" on Old Shale: http://www.ravelry.com/dl/mary-spanos-designs/464986?filename=Old_Shale__GBFG_KSG__v_1_5.pdf
> 
> This is a large file of almost 5MB...so I cannot attach it to a message here on KP. Now all y'all know why I'm entertaining the idea of 2 different flash drives. We'd also have to ensure that the MS Windows drive goes to a location every-other mailing to a "member" who has Avast or AVG Free Edition for scanning. I didn't know there was a sampler worth of stitches for Old Shale...but I knew it was possible for any combination of 2 to higher combinations of ((k2-tog) / (YO, k2-tog)) on one of the rows.
> 
> I think there is also a choice of having a garter or seed/Moss stitch border of chosen count for edges...on any blanket/pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta for this wonderfully informative article about borders. I especially like Shawl 18, as it contains so much, and it all works together so well. I wonder if in Shawl #19, that is a deliberate design element.

Sue


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, DeEtta for this wonderfully informative article about borders. I especially like Shawl 18, as it contains so much, and it all works together do well. I wonder if in Shawl #19, that is a deliberate design element.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- I think #18 is about the best I've ever seen. I agree it is balanced, but flows nicely and is "full" without being busy. Some of the shawls look busy to me. I think because it looks more like motifs were stuffed in to fill an opening instead of an overall design being planned. And I imagine that is exactly the answer. This one is in a museum, was probably commissioned and does exemplify the Best. I probably shouldn't have used #19 because the photo is so bad, but the overall design appealed to me. It wasn't until I started looking that I really noticed the manner of construction and then upon further inspection I saw the Oops in the center square. It must be a specific design element -- I just can't tell what it is and can't see a reason for it being there.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, DeEtta, for the info on the borders. It is very interesting studying the Shetland shawl element by element.

Thanks, Karen, for the Old Shale sampler. It is a great resource.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--great posting on Old Shale. Gave me a different vision of this stitch pattern which I never quite took in before and has made it more interesting to me.

DeEtta--it is truly amazing what the mind can take in and hold onto when we are not so dependent on the written word and outside authorities. Working for years with guys, who really do not read and often can barely write, I saw there ability to listen better (when they are motivated) to instructions and hold onto the details. Same for when driving--they relied more on their visual skills and memory. It is also like the people who held onto the oral history of their tribe/families and would pass down history with the story tellings. These Shetland lace knitters were like that, too, relying on their visual, tactile and memory holding skills. Our culture has lost so much of that ability with increasing dependence on technology, written word and outside authority to direct us. Gives us something to think about.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I think #18 is about the best I've ever seen. I agree it is balanced, but flows nicely and is "full" without being busy. Some of the shawls look busy to me. I think because it looks more like motifs were stuffed in to fill an opening instead of an overall design being planned. And I imagine that is exactly the answer. This one is in a museum, was probably commissioned and does exemplify the Best. I probably shouldn't have used #19 because the photo is so bad, but the overall design appealed to me. It wasn't until I started looking that I really noticed the manner of construction and then upon further inspection I saw the Oops in the center square. It must be a specific design element -- I just can't tell what it is and can't see a reason for it being there.


Perhaps that's a Knitter's Kiss on the project?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't imagine the time that it must have taken to design, not to mention the actual knitting time.

A little off topic, at least to start with. I was looking yesterday for Frost Flowers pattern and Barbara Walker's book was mentioned, so I had to go looking. Of course I didn't have the right one. However, I did find I had Margaret Stove's "Creating Original Hand-Knitted Lace" that you had mentioned in your list of resources. That was a pleasant surprise. I did go ahead too and order the Sarah Don and Hazel Carter books, thinking they both sounded like good resources and hood additions to my knitting library.

I am thinking of maybe cutting back a little on my actual knitting (don't know how well that would really work), and spending some more time reading the books I have and playing around some more with swatching some patterns (I seem to recall you will be having us do that). It would be nice to plan designing something, aware that it might take a while to accomplish. I think you do that and produce some beautiful works.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I think #18 is about the best I've ever seen. I agree it is balanced, but flows nicely and is "full" without being busy. Some of the shawls look busy to me. I think because it looks more like motifs were stuffed in to fill an opening instead of an overall design being planned. And I imagine that is exactly the answer. This one is in a museum, was probably commissioned and does exemplify the Best. I probably shouldn't have used #19 because the photo is so bad, but the overall design appealed to me. It wasn't until I started looking that I really noticed the manner of construction and then upon further inspection I saw the Oops in the center square. It must be a specific design element -- I just can't tell what it is and can't see a reason for it being there.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like it is strategically placed, right front and centre.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Perhaps that Knitter's Kiss on the project?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, you are making great progress.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> My progress on WIP#1 the Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I can't imagine the time that it must have taken to design, not to mention the actual knitting time.
> 
> A little off topic, at least to start with. I was looking yesterday for Frost Flowers pattern and Barbara Walker's book was mentioned, so I had to go looking. Of course I didn't have the right one. However, I did find I had Margaret Stove's "Creating Original Hand-Knitted Lace" that you had mentioned in your list of resources. That was a pleasant surprise. I did go ahead too and order the Sarah Don and Hazel Carter books, thinking they both sounded like good resources and hood additions to my knitting library.
> 
> ...


That all sounds great, Sue. Hold that swatching thought about a week and there will be a challenge. I spent the better part of yesterday swatching and working on more complex patterns. Amazing what I learned!! By the way, Frost Flowers is found in Walker's first book "A Treasury of Knitting Patterns." I just flipped the book open and found it in the index. I can remember about 40 years ago, falling in love with it and trying to knit it. I failed miserably. But that was before charting. Now, I immediately chart any written out patterns and somehow being able to see the "overall" vision really helps me. My eyesight isn't good enough to glance back and forth between a written pattern and my work.

The other book I always use is Barbara Abbey's "Knitting Lace". It is a compilation of lace edgings and insertions. She doesn't chart, but uses her version of "shorthand" to write out the patterns. I chart whatever I'm going to use for the same reason. The edgings are arranged from narrow to wide (5 sts to 95 sts). There are also some overall patterns and a few written project patterns, but the edgings are a great resource.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Like it is strategically placed, right front and centre.
> 
> Sue


Yes, there you go! Wouldn't it be fun to ask (not being possible), if this knitter did this on her other projects?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, you are making great progress.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue! it is good as the rows shorten, then the long row back to the point, and the cast off, think I will wait for daylight for that!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

More great reading DeEtta, thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, DeEtta for this wonderfully informative article about borders. I especially like Shawl 18, as it contains so much, and it all works together so well. I wonder if in Shawl #19, that is a deliberate design element.
> 
> Sue


And thank you from me, too, DeEtta. This is all very informative!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Very nice tutorial. Would be better if it the measurements were in inches for us limited Americans, but that conversion can be done easily.


I do think with your skills you could make these! they could even be a money maker if you could find the right market... look how many of us use stretching mats and wires!!  maybe something that could be done in your slow times of the year..

as for the foam for the slippers.. I bought some memory foam for making my own stamps.. there might be a way to use something like that.. I think the thickest is over a half inch thick.. I wish I knew where I got the stuff.. but when out on the ranch we mail ordered most of our stuff... I am sure you will find something that will work... my hubby goes through slippers like you do... once you find a solution I'll steal your idea...LOL I wonder if those insole gels would hold up? I have my doubts.

Caryn your blue bird is beautiful... I love them and have always enjoyed bird watching.. We are looking at different ways to have the bird feeders in our yard.. first the fence will need fixed.. LOL

Karen that is a great resource for the Ole Shale pattern... I have it on my computer now  I really didn't want any downloads... I am wondering where you found it.. maybe the website link could be shared...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very interesting reading DeEtta I think it free's up a lot of our ideas.. sometimes making the stitches come out just right can stifle our talents.. but allowing a space is wonderful... 

I got a update today on the BON scarf... but for the life of me I am not sure what the update is.... does anyone have a clue?? I wish I had the time to pop into all the different areas but I don't... Work is calling whether it is house/yard or my job.. it all needs done  and I have limited time to fit it all in... like most of us I am sure


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

At the very bottom right hand side it says "Altere Posts", there are some good pics in there too. she also has some pics of a pattern called Frost Flowers, which for some reason is familiar to me. I will have to go and see if I can find that, maybe on Ravelry. It will nag me until I find it, not that I don't have other things to do.

Here is a free pattern for a tank top with Frost a Flowers.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-top

Sue[/quote]

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panna-frost-flower-lace-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-7

I found these two links for Frost Flowers.

I knew I had seen it before!!! Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dainty-cowl


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Ronie* --> Here is the original Ravelry link...I have to convert the links to the "final" pdf or they won't download correctly in Mozilla Firefox. The pattern is free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations

Considering the size of some of the files...this converted format I use on the links is better than trying to attach the files. I had to look at the link I gave and separate the name of the designer and the pattern name. No underscore could be used for searching on Google. I get what some of y'all are asking --> no links that immediately start to download, especially if you want to look at the photos and SEE if you want that pattern/discipline to work with. One reason I asked for a photo in PM with jscaplen...I wanted to see if the pattern was Aran, or Fair-Aisle.

I've worked up a 15 page Docx/PDF of what Belle1 has "taught" so far. I don't know if I should try to email or PM the "complete" file once the 100+ pages has been reached. It's well under 1M right now...but I'm using my FoxIt Reader to create the PDF so the format is clean and readable.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I found this link in a KP posting this morning....it is amazing...I could spend hours here looking at the archived magazines. This first one I clicked on, I chose the PDF version...there are many to choose from...just my first thought. I am looking at "Knitter's Magazine" Issue Winter, 1987. It has a lovely blue lace shawl on the front.

Believe it or not, it has an article and pattern for a doily by Emily Ocker, Lace Garland on p. 38...amazing. She is famous for her style to begin a center-out doily or shawl. The pattern is complete. I don't know how many magazines are here, what companies, but I know for sure, I am going to love looking at these.

This one magazine explains so many types of shawls...and I am only on p. 38. The construction of many shawls is explained. Shetland construction is on p. 23. Hope you will take a look...this is a gold mine!!!

https://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I found this link in a KP posting this morning....it is amazing...I could spend hours here looking at the archived magazines. This first one I clicked on, I chose the PDF version...there are many to choose from...just my first thought. I am looking at "Knitter's Magazine" Issue Winter, 1987. It has a lovely blue lace shawl on the front.
> 
> Believe it or not, it has an article and pattern for a doily by Emily Ocker, Lace Garland on p. 38...amazing. She is famous for her style to begin a center-out doily or shawl. The pattern is complete. I don't know how many magazines are here, what companies, but I know for sure, I am going to love looking at these.
> 
> ...


DFL--do you have to sign up for access to this magazine site? This is mean of you dangling this resource. I have to leave and am being pulled to get lost in the site :sm09:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie - the BON update is just information which was added to the February PDF. There are now two February files. Elizabeth has made some overall pattern notes. Most of them you already know like 'use as many or as few beads as you want'. She does note that December will take 30 to 35 yards so you can plan ahead in November if you are close on yardage.

DFL - that is quite a rabbit hole! One could spend days at that magazine site.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Ronie* --> Here is the original Ravelry link...I have to convert the links to the "final" pdf or they won't download correctly in Mozilla Firefox. The pattern is free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-shale-variations
> 
> Considering the size of some of the files...this converted format I use on the links is better than trying to attach the files. I had to look at the link I gave and separate the name of the designer and the pattern name. No underscore could be used for searching on Google. I get what some of y'all are asking --> no links that immediately start to download, especially if you want to look at the photos and SEE if you want that pattern/discipline to work with. One reason I asked for a photo in PM with jscaplen...I wanted to see if the pattern was Aran, or Fair-Aisle.
> 
> I've worked up a 15 page Docx/PDF of what Belle1 has "taught" so far. I don't know if I should try to email or PM the "complete" file once the 100+ pages has been reached. It's well under 1M right now...but I'm using my FoxIt Reader to create the PDF so the format is clean and readable.


This is so good of you to create a .pdf of this workshop information. Much thanx.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> At the very bottom right hand side it says "Altere Posts", there are some good pics in there too. she also has some pics of a pattern called Frost Flowers, which for some reason is familiar to me. I will have to go and see if I can find that, maybe on Ravelry. It will nag me until I find it, not that I don't have other things to do.
> 
> Here is a free pattern for a tank top with Frost a Flowers.
> 
> ...


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panna-frost-flower-lace-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-7

I found these two links for Frost Flowers.

I knew I had seen it before!!! Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dainty-cowl[/quote]

That is a beautiful and interesting stitch pattern. The scarf was already in my file but good to see it again as a reminder.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--almost forgot to tell you that my best idea for slipper bottoms is a good piece of leather with holes punched on the side for attaching. Holes can be punched with a sharp ice pic I think. There is also very strong glue that can be used for leather. A shoemaker reglued my cracked sandal bottoms last year and they seem to be holding up in the garden with its wet soil and rough terrain. The other experience I have from a friend is that he used a silicone type caulk from the roofing dept of a hardware store to glue denim patches on his jeans. The caulk indicated use on fabric. It has been holding up on his work pants through a number of machine washings/dryings. I actually think working with leather will provide the longest lasting slipper soles. They can be glued onto the bottoms,sewn on, or stitch the edge of the puncture leather and pick up stitches in knit or crochet and work a top. My preference is to have fully knitted slipper for the warmth and softeness of the fiber fabric against my feet, particularly in winter when it is cold.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen thank you for that link... I'd rather save it on Ravelry's site than my computer 

DFL I have bookmarked those magazine links... I have already spent way too much time trying to find a simple but fun solitare game on FB... you'd think it would be easy.. but no.. most have either coins that you need to play with which run out fast... or you have to play against people you don't know.. I hate that... or the whole game is so tiny that I can't even see the cards and there isn't a full page option.. so I am now running short on time.. LOL P.S. if anyone has a fun simple klondike game I'd love to try to find it... 

Tanya I normally only buy him leather slippers because of how fast he goes through them.. I had forgotten about the jean ones.. I could sew several layers of them together for the soles.. I bet they would wear for awhile anyway..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Karen, for making a PDF of DeEtta's hard work. It will be a great resource.

DFL, what fun all those magazines are. I found the one with the blue shawl and tried to open it. Do you have to sign on first?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Karen, for making a PDF of DeEtta's hard work. It will be a great resource.
> 
> DFL, what fun all those magazines are. I found the one with the blue shawl and tried to open it. Do you have to sign on first?


Ditto from me on both of Bev's comments. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

....and 10 pages later, I think I am caught up. :sm02:

DeEtta, this background information on Shetlands is invaluable. Thank you so much!

I only glanced at the hap stretcher tutorial, but realized that even I could make those. :sm06: Thank you for that information, Julie!!!

I have bookmarked/added to my library all of those Frost Flowers patterns. I have the BW book that the pattern is written in....one day....so many temptations. :sm17:

Yeah! for sealed, warm, and dry homes!!! What a relief for both of you, Bev and Tanya. :sm01:

Great socks, Melanie! I like what you did with the toes. :sm24:

DFL, I have favorited the magazine site, but I don't even dare start looking in there right now! :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> ....and 10 pages later, I think I am caught up. :sm02:
> 
> DeEtta, this background information on Shetlands is invaluable. Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


That is great Toni! I am hoping to make a stretcher myself!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- I was shuffling some papers on my desk and found a scrape that said July KP 3-16. For some reason I had 10-23 stuck in my head. Which is it? I need to let everyone know, if I've been passing out bad info (probably have when I look at the calendar more carefully). Thanks.


Yes, the July 3 - 16 are your second set of dates for your Shetland party. :sm02:

For some reason I missed this top part of the page my first time through. Sorry!

I did get to recheck Melanie's books - fun!!! :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, the July 3 - 16 are your second set of dates for your Shetland party. :sm02:
> 
> For some reason I missed this top part of the page my first time through. Sorry!
> 
> I did get to recheck Melanie's books - fun!!! :sm17:


I seem to recall I had said I would take the two weeks from the 17th July, is that right, Toni?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, DFL. It is such a pretty pattern and I just knew I had seen it before.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> At the very bottom right hand side it says "Altere Posts", there are some good pics in there too. she also has some pics of a pattern called Frost Flowers, which for some reason is familiar to me. I will have to go and see if I can find that, maybe on Ravelry. It will nag me until I find it, not that I don't have other things to do.
> 
> Here is a free pattern for a tank top with Frost a Flowers.
> 
> ...


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panna-frost-flower-lace-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frost-flowers-7

I found these two links for Frost Flowers.

I knew I had seen it before!!! Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dainty-cowl[/quote]


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--do you have to sign up for access to this magazine site? This is mean of you dangling this resource. I have to leave and am being pulled to get lost in the site :sm09:


No, I just clicked on the magazine I wanted to see and then went below the picture of the front page and to the right...in a box are the types of documents you can select. I chose PDF.....you don't even have to actually download to your computer, just wait for the PDF to come up, this might take a moment, depending on how large the magazine is and then scroll through the pages...I am having a great time and have found loads of different titles of magazines.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, DFL, off to check.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Love your new blue friend Caryn .
De Etta ..thank you again for the info .Have a good time with guests .
DFL ...you are a temptress .We need to do so much and the magazines are so tempting to look through.
Off topic totally .I live in the City of Manchester and right next to it is the city of Salford .The Manchester Ship Canal finishes in Salford and it is now a popular area for tourists .
Here are a few birds on the water .People will insist on throwing rubbish .They aslo feed bread to the birds grrrrr.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your picture, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love your picture, Ann.


Me, too, Ann. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love your picture, Ann.


Looks great Ann.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann-- how pretty and in a city, too! 

DeEtta--will have to go back to the magazines and try again. Tried the search features for the issue you mentioned by had no luck which is why I asked about having to sign in.

Ronie--my favorite slippers were sheepskin ones. The interior sheepskin with the fur was the absolute softess and in winter when my feet came home in agony it was pure luxury to put them into that softness. Unfortunately they never lasted more than 2 years and my finances took a dive so haven't had them for about 3 yrs now. If I could find some sheepskin scraps cheap to try and make me a pair. The knitted slippers are a second to them. I really think whatever design you decide, making them with removable bottoms or knitting a second bottom that gets whiplashed on is the best idea. So much easier to do a repair instead of making a whole new pair.

Was out on this wonderful site today. Wide open, sunny, very cool temps (upper 50's F), and pleasant people. Did a marathon of interviews (about 7) in 4 hours, was surprised by the owner and his son being there, so talked with them a bit, too, and then drove home about 8:45 PM. Site is about 100 miles away so this job, assuming I get it, will have a high exhaustion factor but will be a good challenge and fun to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, Keep an eye out for a sheepskin coat in the thrift shops.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, Keep an eye out for a sheepskin coat in the thrift shops.


Will have to remember to go to them. We only have Sal's Boutique around here and the pickings are pretty poor. Yard sales would be a better bet. Will have think about stopping at some. There were quite a few along the way today but no time to stop while going and too late while coming. Maybe over the summer with all the activity in the region. Thanx for the reminder


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- a friend made me a pair or felted llama slippers for this last holiday. I was dubious at first, but I've fallen in love with them. They are so thick, that they cushion my feet -- and have that soft embracing effect. Since I live in an all tile house, the floor are notoriously cold, but I don't feel any of that through the soles. Don't know if you've thought of this as an alternative, but I'd certainly vouch for the felted llama. My friend did her own spinning, so the yarn had been subjected to harsh chemicals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got the Green Gansey finished. Put it on this morning, and have not wanted to take it off!
Selfie image.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the Green Gansey finished. Put it on this morning, and have not wanted to take it off!
> Selfie image.


Julile -- looks wonderful and so cozy. Well done!!! But you must take it off togo to bed -- now be reasonable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julile -- looks wonderful and so cozy. Well done!!! But you must take it off togo to bed -- now be reasonable.


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: It is 2-45 pm here! so lots of time still to convince myself to disrobe!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julile -- looks wonderful and so cozy. Well done!!! But you must take it off togo to bed -- now be reasonable.


Ditto from me, Julie. It's fabulous! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie. It's fabulous! :sm02:


Thank you Pam!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too, Ann. Great to see all those birds.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Love your picture, Ann.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, your Gansey looks great on you.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Got the Green Gansey finished. Put it on this morning, and have not wanted to take it off!
> Selfie image.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, your Gansey looks great on you.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue, I've got the Pfeilraupe cast off too, have not yet decided whether I work some crochet on the cast on edge.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

annweb said:


> Love your new blue friend Caryn .
> De Etta ..thank you again for the info .Have a good time with guests .
> DFL ...you are a temptress .We need to do so much and the magazines are so tempting to look through.
> Off topic totally .I live in the City of Manchester and right next to it is the city of Salford .The Manchester Ship Canal finishes in Salford and it is now a popular area for tourists .
> Here are a few birds on the water .People will insist on throwing rubbish .They aslo feed bread to the birds grrrrr.


And that's why I started all this, so I wouldn't be by myself when I "wondered down the rabbit hole".....

I have found so many lovely articles...wow...what have I stumbled into now...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lace edgings on Shetland Shawls are always what we would call applied â that is they are a separate component of the shawl and attached typically at a right angle to the border of the shawl. They are not a continuation of the border design. The method of dressing a shawl (on a wooden frame) explains why all Shetland edgings have undulating outer edges. Of course, stylistically an edging which undulates is more appealing than one that is a straight line. 

Shetland shawls almost always have what I would call a compound edging: that is, an edging made up of two or more elements. Typically a ****** panel is the inner-most panel, adjoined immediately by the edge panel, but occasionally one or more additional panels will separate the ****** panel from the edge motif. Faggoting is a basic lace stitch created by combining a yarn over matched with a decrease. The manner in which these two stitches are arranged creates very different effects. I see in Barbara Walkerâs "A Treasury of Knitting Patterns" there are eight different stitch combinations and quite a few other variations. Interesting and unique edgings can be easily composed by combining panels in different combinations.

My observation is that a narrow rather discrete edging is commonly found on Shetland shawls which have very ornate borders. A wide border is likely to have a very narrow edging while the reverse seems to follow. It seems to me that the most visually striking shawls are those that balance the complexity and size of the center panel, the border and the edging. Although one can look at each separately, when they are combined it is their totality that makes the final impression. 

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photo, Ann. It was our Ladies club dinner and AGM last night. There were two ladies as guests from Stockport :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, the job sounds as though it went well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Stunningly brilliant, Julie. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DecEtta..Thank you for the full explanation .
Julie...very good for getting the warm looking gansey off the needles and on the body .You must wear a pinny to keep it clean as I bet it would be hard to dry when washed.
Tanya..my suggestion may be too expensive but is the craze for Ugg boots going on over there? A Neighbour never has them off her feet .I had some but didn't like the weight to lug about so my daughter gained a pair .
It is odd the perceptions we have .I always thought that things in America were so very advanced in comparison with the UK but seeing problems so many of you have with the internet I realise this is not so.I expect the size of the country has lot to do with these services not being fully available to all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, you have again add to my understanding. I have always liked ****** stitch added to a border and now I know why it is used :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Another 2 pages added to the original 15. I'm not going to fuss too much about the spacing issues as what comes across KP's screen isn't what shows on my desktop Word processing screen.

Do all y'all want .5 borders or 1 inch? I have it set to .5 borders now...and it will probably add another 2 pages for the 1 inch border, but not too much difference in file size.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- a friend made me a pair or felted llama slippers for this last holiday. I was dubious at first, but I've fallen in love with them. They are so thick, that they cushion my feet -- and have that soft embracing effect. Since I live in an all tile house, the floor are notoriously cold, but I don't feel any of that through the soles. Don't know if you've thought of this as an alternative, but I'd certainly vouch for the felted llama. My friend did her own spinning, so the yarn had been subjected to harsh chemicals.


What a fabulous gift. Know what you mean about the cold tile floors. In summer they are great, but winter time is a problem for sure. Couple years ago picked up some raw alpaca thru Freecycle but it still sits waiting to be spun. Your idea may motivate me to try and learn to spin. My thought was to offer some of it in exchange for spinning lessons. And then need to find someplace to felt it as I have only a front loading, cold water washing machine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, the job sounds as though it went well. Fingers crossed.


I think the day went pretty well. The owner said a potential sub managed to get his phone number and called him basically because they wouldn't/couldn't accept me being the contractor. That was actually pretty outrageous but sexism is still alive and well. The encouraging thing while describing this incident is he referred to me as his number 1 contractor. So while not wanting to count my chickens before they hatch, it kind of validated there are no other contractors bidding. A countertop guy the architect recommends also said no one else had called for quotes. Hoping to have this bidding process complete within 10 days if I get my numbers from all these subs quickly. Still need to find a few more for other quotes on a few line items. Yes, fingers, toes and eyes crossed for success.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> DecEtta..Thank you for the full explanation .
> Julie...very good for getting the warm looking gansey off the needles and on the body .You must wear a pinny to keep it clean as I bet it would be hard to dry when washed.
> Tanya..my suggestion may be too expensive but is the craze for Ugg boots going on over there? A Neighbour never has them off her feet .I had some but didn't like the weight to lug about so my daughter gained a pair .
> It is odd the perceptions we have .I always thought that things in America were so very advanced in comparison with the UK but seeing problems so many of you have with the internet I realise this is not so.I expect the size of the country has lot to do with these services not being fully available to all.


Internet service, like everything else, is all about money/profits. Service is secondary. There has been an ongoing fight, a really big, over who controls the internet. We have a federal agency, the FCC, that is responsible for monitoring communications. The industry has been pushing for less regulation including the right to create layers of service and the right to censor web pages. This censorship is all based on politics and money. Large corporations would get faster/better service for a fee. The public fight is to get the FCC to define the internet as a public utility which requires regulation of the monopolies that run the service. They are monopolies as regions gets divided between the very few corporations and they work as monopolies with local contracts in the towns to provide the service. Then they won't run their service unless they are guaranteed a certain number of customers within a specified distance. Here it is 100 homes within a mile. That leaves many rural people without the possibility of service. Lots of fights over this. Of course, there is also the issue of not enough power in the service to cover the demands for use in different areas. The list of issues goes on......

Should also tell you those Ug boots are popular here, maybe more so a few years ago. They look to me too shoe like and heavy for a house slipper. Guess I feel as you do about them. Do see lots of patterns for baby shoes in that style. Maybe they stay on those little feet that like air better than those little light weight things that look so cute but babies manage to kick off in lightening speed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I do hope that you get this job. It does sound good. Nice to work with someone you know appreciates your skills and knowledge.

Here's a picture of a chipmunk. Notice his puffed up cheeks. When Gary and I have walked, we have noticed a low chirping sound and assumed it was toads. This time the chipmunk ran up on a log above the ground cover to give alarm. So, I caught him and the mystery is solved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I do hope that you get this job. It does sound good. Nice to work with someone you know appreciates your skills and knowledge.
> 
> Here's a picture of a chipmunk. Notice his puffed up cheeks. When Gary and I have walked, we have noticed a low chirping sound and assumed it was toads. This time the chipmunk ran up on a log above the ground cover to give alarm. So, I caught him and the mystery is solved.


I wonder if s/he is distracting you from some babies?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I do hope that you get this job. It does sound good. Nice to work with someone you know appreciates your skills and knowledge.
> 
> Here's a picture of a chipmunk. Notice his puffed up cheeks. When Gary and I have walked, we have noticed a low chirping sound and assumed it was toads. This time the chipmunk ran up on a log above the ground cover to give alarm. So, I caught him and the mystery is solved.


Thanx for the support Bev. And that chipmunk pic is very good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Stunningly brilliant, Julie. :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> DecEtta..Thank you for the full explanation .
> Julie...very good for getting the warm looking gansey off the needles and on the body .You must wear a pinny to keep it clean as I bet it would be hard to dry when washed.
> Tanya..my suggestion may be too expensive but is the craze for Ugg boots going on over there? A Neighbour never has them off her feet .I had some but didn't like the weight to lug about so my daughter gained a pair .
> It is odd the perceptions we have .I always thought that things in America were so very advanced in comparison with the UK but seeing problems so many of you have with the internet I realise this is not so.I expect the size of the country has lot to do with these services not being fully available to all.


Thank you Ann- I did today wear my pinny while I was working in the kitchen! Hopefully it won't need washing until the Spring!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

When I first saw this, I thought you said "chipmunk pie", before realizing I was mistaken!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Thanx for the support Bev. And that chipmunk pic is very good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a few patterns,

Here is a pattern, free until 14th June

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kookaburra-wrap

Another free one, until 15th June

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lines--lattice-lace

Another free one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wellentanz

This one is not free, but interesting to look at:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snood-forest-witch

Interesting free mitt pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wharariki-mitts

A simple shall shawl pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-kent-shawl-kentsjalen

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great chipmunk pic.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I do hope that you get this job. It does sound good. Nice to work with someone you know appreciates your skills and knowledge.
> 
> Here's a picture of a chipmunk. Notice his puffed up cheeks. When Gary and I have walked, we have noticed a low chirping sound and assumed it was toads. This time the chipmunk ran up on a log above the ground cover to give alarm. So, I caught him and the mystery is solved.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, thanks for today's installment. I may have missed an explanation for the following. I have been wondering why in Shetland lace the edging was done separately. Was this to save time, because of sheer number of stitches involved and the complexity of knitting centre, border and edging at the same time? I have been busy with an Orenburg lace scarf for over a year, not because of difficulty, but more because it keeps being set aside whilst I work on something else. It is The Sea of Azov,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-azov

I think I chose to knit it because the edging is an integral part of it, right from the bottom, and I wanted to try a Shetland pattern without doing a separate edging.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, the chipmunk is so cute! I don't think I have seen a photo of one before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> When I first saw this, I thought you said "chipmunk pie", before realizing I was mistaken!
> 
> Sue


Aren't you glad to be wrong! :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great chipmunk pic.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a few patterns,
> 
> Here is a pattern, free until 14th June
> 
> ...


some nice ones that I saved, but the Snood one is definitely an eye catcher and might even be worth the $7 she charges.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice photo of the swans and geese (I think they are geese) Ann. Bird seed is relatively inexpensive and so much better for the birds than bread. Re: Ugg boots - they were quite the rage here a few years back. I agree with you, too heavy (I also live in a warm climate so not needed). Then came the Crocs craze. They are plastic so rather warm on the feet, and also on the heavy side. Weird what trends we go through. 

I have not seen a chipmunk in decades. Thanks for the nice photo Bev. It looks like he was posing for you. 

Great gansey Julie! Ha ha, that sounds like a mild epithet. When you do take it off take some photos of the back side too 

Thanks for the latest installment DeEtta.

Nice set of patterns Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if s/he is distracting you from some babies?


Nope.  I go for the babies first thing. 

THanks, Tanya.

Thanks, Sue. Chipmunk pie- Made me laugh outloud. Don't have time to check your links. I'll get them later. We are off for birthday celebrations today to a nearby city and lunch out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Norma and Pam.

Also, DeEtta, I don't think I mentioned your latest installment. Great info on the edgings.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann I love all the Geese and Swans.... I have never seen so many Swans in one place before... thank you for sharing 

Bev my mind went in that direction too... I was thinking old sheepskin seat covers.. I had some of those for those hot summer days in Arizona.. your seat can literally take your skin off if they aren't cloth seats... and the Sheepskin ones were a gift and I loved them till they fell apart  but a coat would work too.. and I would think this time of year would be a good time for that... with spring cleaning and warm weather coming. 

Tanya I like DeEtta's idea too.. have you tried the felted slippers?? I have admired them for a long time.. I had a pair from Birkinstock slippers... I guess they don't make them anymore but they were felted with some type of fur lining.. they were as ugly as they come and the most comfortable slipper I had ever worn.. it took me awhile to start wearing them but then once I did I didn't want to take them off.. 

Julie that looks fabulous  and look at you!!! you look amazing.. so much more relaxed in your face... I think this move has been good for you


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Lace edgings on Shetland Shawls are always what we would call applied â that is they are a separate component of the shawl and attached typically at a right angle to the border of the shawl. They are not a continuation of the border design. The method of dressing a shawl (on a wooden frame) explains why all Shetland edgings have undulating outer edges. Of course, stylistically an edging which undulates is more appealing than one that is a straight line.
> 
> TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings


Thank you DeEtta...you are so organized. I love how you are giving the pages where we can find the different parts. I love this subject!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the links Sue.. I saved the mits and the Orenburg one  it looks like a fun knit.. 

Cute Chippy (as my dad would call them) Bev.. We have quite a few around here... my boss calls them her pets.. and they have a lot in their backyard that they enjoy... Have fun with the Birthday Celebration and lunch out ... it sounds like a fun day... 

Melanie we can thank Mario Batali for the Croc craze to still be going on... lol him and his Orange Crocs are the funniest thing to see.. but he pulls it off... I record 'The Chew' daily and just love them.. 

Karin I think .5 would be fine... at least for me...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, thanks for today's installment. I may have missed an explanation for the following. I have been wondering why in Shetland lace the edging was done separately. Was this to save time, because of sheer number of stitches involved and the complexity of knitting center, border and edging at the same time? Sue


Sue -- The shawl always started with the lace edging. Two approaches could have been taken: #1) a single band of lace was knit that would have been long enough to go around the whole shawl. This would have been easy to handle -- after all, you just roll it up as you knit it and would be easy to knit while doing other chores, and #2) the first band would have been knit long enough for 1 side of the shawl. Then turn the work and pick up stitches on a second needle. Those picked up stitches would have been the connection with the border. After picking up, the border and then center panel would have been worked. As I see this, the advantage to this approach, is that changes to the motifs layout in the border could easily be made -- just a few rows to rip and then do again. Sort of a design on the fly approach. By the time that edge/border/center was done -- the shawl would have been fully designed and all that remained was to repeat the edge/border 3 more times -- then sew. One can imagine that working from the edge toward the center takes care of a lot of the "math". After all you just work the border until you are satisfied and however many stitches are left on the needle become the center.

It seems to me looking at the sample shawls, that borders tend to have smaller motifs close to the edge and larger (read that as more rows and more stitches) motifs about mid-border. I suspect if I was trying to do this, I'd get a small motif "set" on the needles when I started the border and then once everything is going along okay, I'd add in the larger motifs. Of course, I could certainly be wrong, but it makes some sense to me.

Hope this helps clarify the question.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What impresses me about the photos is that I only have to reduce them to 4 inches wide. I'm not bothering with 2 columns on this PDF project. I'm including a few comments from the people participating in this topic...but only if Belle1 is answering/giving credit to a specific "shawl" point.

I thought I'd covered her getting Open Office 4+ back when I did the Word Processing/other software survey...but it will help all y'all to download a version to assist with your Fortnight. The most pressing download you'll need is FoxIt Reader (for those with MS Windows as I understand Mac to not support it too well). Even if you have an older version of Corel Word Perfect or MS Office (I even have a computer with MS Windows 2000 Advanced Server with just MS Office 2003 and Corel Word Perfect X3).

Don't ever assume because I'm recommending two downloadable software items that I don't know what all y'all are going through. If you have either Corel Word Perfect or MS Office 97/2000/2003 you can download a minimum of Open Office 4.0.1 and/or FoxIt Reader (it captures sections of photos/text and moves that selection to "clipboard"...then you just Ctrl V (paste) into your chosen word processing text/word editor). I know you can select entire lines of text and paste them into the word processor, then go back and get the photos and put them where needed. I don't remember Adobe Acrobat Reader (the free package) having THOSE features.

Since I'm using FoxIt Reader...my PDF files will be easier to read/manipulate/comment on with that program.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have been busy with an Orenburg lace scarf for over a year, not because of difficulty, but more because it keeps being set aside whilst I work on something else. It is The Sea of Azov,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-of-azov
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought, as with Crochet projects, that you had to apply the border last (and hope you had enough "product" to last till you got back to your starting point/join).


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Some pretty patterns there Sue TY .See you are resting the wrists by searching instead .
Bev ..super photo. Hope you and Gary have /had a good time .
Melanie ...Crocs ! I will not let my gs's wear them if going out to any activity,ugly and dangerous in my opinion.
There are many places where you would see lots of swans over here Ronie .


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Time to catch up, it doesn't pay to get behind on reading everyone's entries. I've been under the weather for a few days and am better today ????????. 

Sue, the Panna Frost Lace Shawl is very pretty and so delicate looking. I also like the Wharariki Mitts, they are different from many fingerless gloves. I've saved them both. Thanks for posting all the free links. 

Love the chipmunk pic, Bev. My dad always called them chippies and had some who were constantly building nests in his garage. 

Julie, your gamsey is beautiful and the color is especially nice for you. I agree, wear it until it is pj time. 

Ann, that is a lovely picture of the swans and geese. So many swans and in the city, too. 

I got a pair of Uggs years ago while on a winter vacation in Taos, New Mexico. There was a very heavy snow and my leather boots were a bit silly for that weather. I loved them for that weather and don't have a lot of use for them now. We get snow but not enough for them. Plus, I have a Morton's Neuroma in my left foot and the boots just seem to aggravate it. I'll find a decent place for them. 

DeEtta, you are a wonderful teacher. Thank you for the latest installment.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I thought, as with Crochet projects, that you had to apply the border last (and hope you had enough "product" to last till you got back to your starting point/join).


No Karen -- just the opposite.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it's semi-obvious...Chippy is added to my prospective photo list --> the main difference is that I'm giving credit to the photographer (Bev!). My other photos were gleaned from general google image searches. Got to keep up with cute critters! :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> No Karen -- just the opposite.


So...time to have several feet/yards of lace made up! At least the correction of the border stitches is faster if a mistake due to falling asleep happens (guilty!).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Karin I think .5 would be fine... at least for me...


It would be fine for me, too, Karen. :sm01:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> So...time to have several feet/yards of lace made up! At least the correction of the border stitches is faster if a mistake due to falling asleep happens (guilty!).


Karen -- I just want to clarify. Traditionally, Shetland shawls were made from the edge inward. Not necessarily today. In fact, the shawl we are going to design in July will work from the center out. But that doesn't mean that having some lace edging on hand wouldn't be a good idea for other purposes -- how about pillow case edgings or garment embellishment. I've done both with just knitted strips of lace -- well, I prefer to knit edgings onto pillowcases, but have also been known to sew them on by machine. I think a knitted lace makes a strong edge for a beautiful set of cases. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the Green Gansey finished. Put it on this morning, and have not wanted to take it off!
> Selfie image.


Julie, it looks so comfy and warm, pretty color on you. Congratulations on finishing in time for the cold winter.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, Julie, you have the two week session starting July 17th. :sm02:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Sue, I've got the Pfeilraupe cast off too, have not yet decided whether I work some crochet on the cast on edge.


I was thinking of that too. I have I little ways to go to cast off. I am still thinking of knitting one so the stripes go up and down. I found a shades of purple to white yarn that would be interesting and I think it will knit faster without the short rows. The u-tube I saw started at the point with 2 stitches, 2 increases every 6th row but was in German so some creative thought may be needed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, if I was you, I wouldn't want to take that Gansey off either. :sm24:

Tanya, I hope that job works out for you. :sm02:

DeEtta, THANK YOU for your amazing research and presentation. :sm02: I'm loving this. :sm01:

Thanks for the pattern offerings, Sue!

Bev, your little chipmunk sure is a cutie!

Ann, swans are one of my favorites. Thank you!!!

Barbara, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice photo of the swans and geese (I think they are geese) Ann. Bird seed is relatively inexpensive and so much better for the birds than bread. Re: Ugg boots - they were quite the rage here a few years back. I agree with you, too heavy (I also live in a warm climate so not needed). Then came the Crocs craze. They are plastic so rather warm on the feet, and also on the heavy side. Weird what trends we go through.
> 
> I have not seen a chipmunk in decades. Thanks for the nice photo Bev. It looks like he was posing for you.
> 
> ...


It certainly does! Thanks Melanie- I have plans of photographing it once it is daylight- won't happen here for nearly another three hours! less than two weeks to the solstice! And then you will be having shorter days, and the countdown to Fall begins (Ha Ha) but we will go even deeper into Winter although imperceptibly the days are lengthening (grin).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Nope.  I go for the babies first thing.
> 
> THanks, Tanya.
> 
> Thanks, Sue. Chipmunk pie- Made me laugh outloud. Don't have time to check your links. I'll get them later. We are off for birthday celebrations today to a nearby city and lunch out.


I think you misunderstood- I was wondering if there are some young and by rushing out chattering s/he is protecting them- by becoming the 'fall' guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ann I love all the Geese and Swans.... I have never seen so many Swans in one place before... thank you for sharing
> 
> Bev my mind went in that direction too... I was thinking old sheepskin seat covers.. I had some of those for those hot summer days in Arizona.. your seat can literally take your skin off if they aren't cloth seats... and the Sheepskin ones were a gift and I loved them till they fell apart  but a coat would work too.. and I would think this time of year would be a good time for that... with spring cleaning and warm weather coming.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie! I am learning to live with my own company- the computer is largely my contact with the world outside, and I know Ringo is a much happier fellow here. It will be great if the operation is successful and I can walk freely again- because then I will be able to do things like catching the bus to the Botanic Gardens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Time to catch up, it doesn't pay to get behind on reading everyone's entries. I've been under the weather for a few days and am better today ????????.
> 
> Sue, the Panna Frost Lace Shawl is very pretty and so delicate looking. I also like the Wharariki Mitts, they are different from many fingerless gloves. I've saved them both. Thanks for posting all the free links.
> 
> ...


Yes it came off at bed time! and it is so mild this morning I've not put it back on- but intend to wear it to church tomorrow (to show it off!) 
I agree about the Ugg boots just a bit too much of a good thing, I have a pair of slip on slippers (no heel at the back ) that I got from the Alpaca Shop in Goulburn- they are made of merino skin, with a good solid sole, keep my toes beautifully warm- and just right for our temperatures.
I am not keen on plastic shoes- but do like my rubber gardening shoes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, it looks so comfy and warm, pretty color on you. Congratulations on finishing in time for the cold winter.


Thanks so much, Tricia! Pfeilraupe is all but finished too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, Julie, you have the two week session starting July 17th. :sm02:


Thanks Toni- I must put on my thinking cap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I was thinking of that too. I have I little ways to go to cast off. I am still thinking of knitting one so the stripes go up and down. I found a shades of purple to white yarn that would be interesting and I think it will knit faster without the short rows. The u-tube I saw started at the point with 2 stitches, 2 increases every 6th row but was in German so some creative thought may be needed.


It certainly is an interesting thought- my next one is going to be a solid colour, so I would not gain from knitting it that way- I think it is a DK weight- must go and check the ball band- also drag out some of the yarn for the next Commission- a not a Gansey, because we have agreed what I call a vest may be more suited to the Georgia climate. A vest to me is knitted without sleeves, I have gone to my note book, that resurfaced a week or two ago- but I have only recorded what I did from the gusset up- so no help at all- was hoping my notes for the grey gansey I knitted would have helped!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Two and a bit hours to sunrise- and warm enough not to have it on! Then I plan to take some photos of it- I realised at nearly the end of the second sleeve that I had mis-read Alice Starmore's directions for the sleeve- so I can't really call it her design at all! But I am keen to make another for my self, I am wondering about the red that I knitted for Cousin Jean- because I have a whole cone of the red left over.



TLL said:


> Julie, if I was you, I wouldn't want to take that Gansey off either. :sm24:
> 
> Tanya, I hope that job works out for you. :sm02:
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that looks lovely :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that looks lovely :sm24:


Not sure Norma? Do you mean the red I just posted?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry, yes I did mean the red, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry, yes I did mean the red, Julie.


I was pleased with how it worked out! And more to the point Jean likes it- and winter in Strontian did get cold enough for her to use it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sorry, yes I did mean the red, Julie.


And I think the red would be great, too, Julie. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And I think the red would be great, too, Julie. :sm01:


I think it would be, Pam- could do with lightening my wardrobe- I have a lot of black- literally for mourning my Mwyffanwy- gone 22 years on third July.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie, Toni, and Barbara. re: Chippy 

Thanks, Ann. We had a great time.  It did rain a bit, but not until we were on our way home. Stopped at some garage sales and managed to pick up a larger camera case to hold all my camera stuff. 

Thanks, Karen. Always nice to get credit! :sm24: :sm24: 

Oh, Julie, I never thought of the chipmunk protecting babies. That is possible.

That red looks nice, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> 
> Oh, Julie, I never thought of the chipmunk protecting babies. That is possible.
> 
> That red looks nice, Julie.


Knowing animal behaviour, it is very possible!

And thanks- I grew really to love that red!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never seen what people liked about Uggs, probably as I really like a shoe that gives arch support, and I found no support with Uggs at all. However, I did find Crocs last year, but not the ones I think you are talking about, which resemble a sort of Mary Jane with ankle strap. I found Croc Cleos. Basically you are barefoot on the base which has nubs to give a massage-like sensation, with two straps, one at base of toes and one above the instep. I absolutely loved them when I tried them on. Of course there was only one pair, when I found them, which was actually my size. This was at Marshall's, a TJMaxx type of store. I searched around locally for them, but couldn't find any more. Fortunately a jazzercise buddy recommended an online shoe store which did have them and I ordered another pair for myself and a pair for Amy. I think they are one of the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. I have worn them as sandals in the summer, for walking on the beach, for wading in the ocean and also as slippers. My hand knit socks go great with them to keep my feet warm. They are very lightweight and pack great in a suitcase.

In my college days I used to wear the original Dr Scholl's wooden exercise sandals, which I really like. I don't wear them any longer, but have worn Dr Scholl's regular sandals for many years, finding them particularly comfortable.

Sue

quote=MissMelba] Re: Ugg boots - they were quite the rage here a few years back. I agree with you, too heavy (I also live in a warm climate so not needed). Then came the Crocs craze. They are plastic so rather warm on the feet, and also on the heavy side. Weird what trends we go through. 

I have not seen a chipmunk in decades. Thanks for the nice photo Bev. It looks like he was posing for you.

Great gansey Julie! Ha ha, that sounds like a mild epithet. When you do take it off take some photos of the back side too 

Thanks for the latest installment DeEtta.

Nice set of patterns Sue.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, I hope you will be successful

Sue


tamarque said:


> I think the day went pretty well. The owner said a potential sub managed to get his phone number and called him basically because they wouldn't/couldn't accept me being the contractor. That was actually pretty outrageous but sexism is still alive and well. The encouraging thing while describing this incident is he referred to me as his number 1 contractor. So while not wanting to count my chickens before they hatch, it kind of validated there are no other contractors bidding. A countertop guy the architect recommends also said no one else had called for quotes. Hoping to have this bidding process complete within 10 days if I get my numbers from all these subs quickly. Still need to find a few more for other quotes on a few line items. Yes, fingers, toes and eyes crossed for success.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- The shawl always started with the lace edging. Two approaches could have been taken: #1) a single band of lace was knit that would have been long enough to go around the whole shawl. This would have been easy to handle -- after all, you just roll it up as you knit it and would be easy to knit while doing other chores, and #2) the first band would have been knit long enough for 1 side of the shawl. Then turn the work and pick up stitches on a second needle. Those picked up stitches would have been the connection with the border. After picking up, the border and then center panel would have been worked. As I see this, the advantage to this approach, is that changes to the motifs layout in the border could easily be made -- just a few rows to rip and then do again. Sort of a design on the fly approach. By the time that edge/border/center was done -- the shawl would have been fully designed and all that remained was to repeat the edge/border 3 more times -- then sew. One can imagine that working from the edge toward the center takes care of a lot of the "math". After all you just work the border until you are satisfied and however many stitches are left on the needle become the center.
> 
> It seems to me looking at the sample shawls, that borders tend to have smaller motifs close to the edge and larger (read that as more rows and more stitches) motifs about mid-border. I suspect if I was trying to do this, I'd get a small motif "set" on the needles when I started the border and then once everything is going along okay, I'd add in the larger motifs. Of course, I could certainly be wrong, but it makes some sense to me.
> 
> Hope this helps clarify the question.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Julie, if I was you, I wouldn't want to take that Gansey off either. :sm24:
> 
> Tanya, I hope that job works out for you. :sm02:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have never seen what people liked about Uggs, probably as I really like a shoe that gives arch support, and I found no support with Uggs at all. However, I did find Crocs last year, but not the ones I think you are talking about, which resemble a sort of Mary Jane with ankle strap. I found Croc Cleos. Basically you are barefoot on the base which has nubs to give a massage-like sensation, with two straps, one at base of toes and one above the instep. I absolutely loved them when I tried them on. Of course there was only one pair, when I found them, which was actually my size. This was at Marshall's, a TJMaxx type of store. I searched around locally for them, but couldn't find any more. Fortunately a jazzercise buddy recommended an online shoe store which did have them and I ordered another pair for myself and a pair for Amy. I think they are one of the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. I have worn them as sandals in the summer, for walking on the beach, for wading in the ocean and also as slippers. My hand knit socks go great with them to keep my feet warm. They are very lightweight and pack great in a suitcase.
> 
> In my college days I used to wear the original Dr Scholl's wooden exercise sandals, which I really like. I don't wear them any longer, but have worn Dr Scholl's regular sandals for many years, finding them particularly comfortable.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I too had a pair of the original Dr sCHOLL'S WOODEN SANDALS (oops) lost them in downtown Auckland shortly after I moved up here- otherwise I reckon I would still be wearing them- have not ever seen crocs like the ones in your post!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a picture of my finished Pfeilraupe. It is a one time only pattern for me. I'm too used to the lacy patterns which give more variety. I'm ok with it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture of my finished Pfeilraupe. It is a one time only pattern for me. I'm too used to the lacy patterns which give more variety. I'm ok with it though.


I am so glad you are happy with it after all, Barbara, I love the blues in it!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, the red looks good.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, that looks good on you. It is a little different. I think you will get a lot of compliments on it.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Here is a picture of my finished Pfeilraupe. It is a one time only pattern for me. I'm too used to the lacy patterns which give more variety. I'm ok with it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, the red looks good.
> 
> Sue


It has really grown on me- although very different from my usual palette for clothing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, that looks lovely and suits you so well.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad you are happy with it after all, Barbara, I love the blues in it!


Thank you, Julie and Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two and a bit hours to sunrise- and warm enough not to have it on! Then I plan to take some photos of it- I realised at nearly the end of the second sleeve that I had mis-read Alice Starmore's directions for the sleeve- so I can't really call it her design at all! But I am keen to make another for my self, I am wondering about the red that I knitted for Cousin Jean- because I have a whole cone of the red left over.


That is a beautiful red. I say go for it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is the last of my outings pictures...


Beautiful scenery, Ronie. I'm very envious. :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, that looks good on you. It is a little different. I think you will get a lot of compliments on it.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I feel like I almost need to find a pin for the shoulder area to help it stay together. I also think the tail is a bit long.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara ..you suit the great scarf .I sincerely hope you feel better .
Julie ..just love the red and sure it will suit you .
Sue .I think I have seen those crocs .Tanya ...perhaps wearing your knitted socks inside a pair of crocs would be a solution.I wear ecco sandals which are totally adjustable .They are not pretty but my main requirement is comfort .
Glad you had a good party Bev .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie, do you want me to send you my measurements for the red? :sm06: 

Glad your day went well Bev. :sm24: 

Thanks for the photo of the shoes Sue as I had not heard of that type of Croc. Good that you like them and have been able to find additional pairs. I personally don't like that type of bumpy insole but I can wear six inch stilettos without any issues so I am weird, lol. I remember the Dr. Scholl's wooden sandals. My favorite thong sandals (not Dr. S) had wooden soles, never thought I would like such a stiff sole but they became my fave.

That came out really nice Barbara. It looks great on you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad all enjoyed the bluebird pictures. She really is pretty, but I haven't seen her again since I took the picture!

Julie, great link to the making of the stretchers. 

Such beautiful borders on those shawls you showed DeEtta. I am really enjoying reading about the construction of these gorgeous pieces. Thank you for getting all this info together. 

Karen, loved all those old shale variations. Thanks for that link too. 

Sue, sounds like you are building up quite a wonderful library of knitting books. Your idea of cutting back a bit on knitting to rest your hands and checking out your books makes a lot of sense. 
P17


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks great, Barbara!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Sue. I feel like I almost need to find a pin for the shoulder area to help it stay together. I also think the tail is a bit long.


Barb -- like your version of this unpronouceable piece. As a suggestion, why not turn it around and have the tail come up the front and over and down the shoulder. I found when I did mine, that it stayed in place a lot better and wasn't hanging in my way. A very interesting concept, but for me the proportions just didn't hit the mark.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a beautiful red. I say go for it!


Just got to buy a bit more- hopefully come October.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Barbara ..you suit the great scarf .I sincerely hope you feel better .
> Julie ..just love the red and sure it will suit you .
> Sue .I think I have seen those crocs .Tanya ...perhaps wearing your knitted socks inside a pair of crocs would be a solution.I wear ecco sandals which are totally adjustable .They are not pretty but my main requirement is comfort .
> Glad you had a good party Bev .


I do have a bit of red, Ann, I wore a red top when Fale and I renewed our vows in 2012 (sadly he was with me barely 6 months after that)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie, do you want me to send you my measurements for the red? :sm06:
> 
> Glad your day went well Bev. :sm24:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the giggle Melanie! but if you are serious, I do take commissions!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad all enjoyed the bluebird pictures. She really is pretty, but I haven't seen her again since I took the picture!
> 
> Julie, great link to the making of the stretchers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni, if you can work a Dremel (I think that is what you call a drill in the States?) I reckon they are well within the skill set of a determined woman carpenter!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have never seen what people liked about Uggs, probably as I really like a shoe that gives arch support, and I found no support with Uggs at all. However, I did find Crocs last year, but not the ones I think you are talking about, which resemble a sort of Mary Jane with ankle strap. I found Croc Cleos. Basically you are barefoot on the base which has nubs to give a massage-like sensation, with two straps, one at base of toes and one above the instep. I absolutely loved them when I tried them on. Of course there was only one pair, when I found them, which was actually my size. This was at Marshall's, a TJMaxx type of store. I searched around locally for them, but couldn't find any more. Fortunately a jazzercise buddy recommended an online shoe store which did have them and I ordered another pair for myself and a pair for Amy. I think they are one of the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn. I have worn them as sandals in the summer, for walking on the beach, for wading in the ocean and also as slippers. My hand knit socks go great with them to keep my feet warm. They are very lightweight and pack great in a suitcase.
> 
> In my college days I used to wear the original Dr Scholl's wooden exercise sandals, which I really like. I don't wear them any longer, but have worn Dr Scholl's regular sandals for many years, finding them particularly comfortable.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Those do look comfy, Sue. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, I hope you will be successful
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Tanya. :sm01:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice little spot in the city, Ann. That is a lovely picture of the birds. Too bad some people are so thoughtless. 

Julie, your Gansey turned out fantastic and you look super in it. Glad it is keeping the chill off for you. 

DeEtta, thanks for your very thorough explanation of the Shetland edgings. 

Karen, I am so glad you are putting all this info together in one spot. The .5 margins are fine with me. 

Tanya, I sure hope the job prospect works out for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture of my finished Pfeilraupe. It is a one time only pattern for me. I'm too used to the lacy patterns which give more variety. I'm ok with it though.


It's beautiful, as are you, Barbara. :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice little spot in the city, Ann. That is a lovely picture of the birds. Too bad some people are so thoughtless.
> 
> Julie, your Gansey turned out fantastic and you look super in it. Glad it is keeping the chill off for you.
> 
> ...


And would you believe Caryn, we are a very mild 20*C today! Thanks so much, though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Finished catching up with you party, Melanie - loved your pics and info. Enjoyed all the other pics and gardening chat. Hope those with computer problems have them sorted now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The socks are done!!


Great. Well done!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Karen that is very pretty and a lovely colour. :sm24:


Ditto from me.
:sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, as are you, Barbara. :sm01:


Barbara is rather a stunning looking lady!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barbara is rather a stunning looking lady!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barb -- like your version of this unpronouceable piece. As a suggestion, why not turn it around and have the tail come up the front and over and down the shoulder. I found when I did mine, that it stayed in place a lot better and wasn't hanging in my way. A very interesting concept, but for me the proportions just didn't hit the mark.


Thank you, Melanie, Bev, Ann and DeEtta. I think it was Sue who coined it as the Perfuffle, I like that name better. I'll try doing it upside down and see how that looks. Thanks for the suggestion.

Ann, I have learned that a number of us have health issues from time to time. Many much worse than mine. I have attacks occasionally from my microscopic colitis, which acts somewhat like ulcerative colitis, and they come from nowhere I can't track it to anything I have eaten out of the norm. Luckily, this one got better quickly. I took several warm baths with epsom salts. If they didn't help, they certainly felt good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My progress on WIP#1 the Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Tanya. :sm01:


And me!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, as are you, Barbara. :sm01:


Oh, Pam, you have made my day….my week. Thank you so much.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Such a cute little chipmunk Bev. 

Thanks for all the pattern links Sue will check them out next. Is an Orenburg shawl a kind of Shetland? 

Julie, that red will look great on you! 

Those Crocs do look comfortable Sue and look like they would stay on. I hate sandals that have a strap between my toes, so these would be perfect. I will have to look for these. 

I really like how that scarf looks on you Barbara. Very pretty color and nice and big.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Decided to try those crocs Sue so ordered a pair .Thought they can be scrubbed after doing some gardening or handy if hosing down outside .If they are hopeless on my feet my dughter will give them a home .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Julie.


Just being honest! It's my eye as a painter.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And would you believe Caryn, we are a very mild 20*C today! Thanks so much, though.


Well, enjoy that great temperature now and you will have plenty of chilly days to come when your sweaters will be just the thing!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Here are my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks. I made a modification on the toes - instead of continuing the lace pattern I 'closed' the motif with the cables. I only did the beads through row 58 but may have to remove a few if they are bothersome with shoes. The socks are a bit loose even though I made the small size. The yarn is superwash so I don't expect any shrinking. If I were to make these again I would use a smaller needle (I used size US 1) and decrease the number of stitches on the sole. All in all I do like the socks and do think they are pretty.


Love your socks, Melanie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Such a cute little chipmunk Bev.
> 
> Thanks for all the pattern links Sue will check them out next. Is an Orenburg shawl a kind of Shetland?
> 
> ...


I have long avoided reds because of my red cheeks! But I do enjoy my one red top. Purple is a different matter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, enjoy that great temperature now and you will have plenty of chilly days to come when your sweaters will be just the thing!


It usually caves in on us past the Solstice! I am working the first row of the Guernsey stylr top I am making for my friend in Georgia.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, Pam, you have made my day….my week. Thank you so much.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. They really are. Years ago, my twins and some similar things but the nubs, or whatever you call them, were much bigger and uncomfortable. These are much more subtle.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Those do look comfy, Sue. :sm02:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, Orenburg is a Russian type of lace. A few years ago, DFL designed three summery scarves, one of which had Orenburg motifs.

The Crocs really are comfortable.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks for all the pattern links Sue will check them out next. Is an Orenburg shawl a kind of Shetland?
> 
> Those Crocs do look comfortable Sue and look like they would stay on. I hate sandals that have a strap between my toes, so these would be perfect. I will have to look for these.
> 
> I really like how that scarf looks on you Barbara. Very pretty color and nice and big.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you will like them. They definitely are easy care. At the beach, I just rinsed them after wading in the ocean and getting them sandy. I imagine they would work well in the garden too.

Sue


annweb said:


> Decided to try those crocs Sue so ordered a pair .Thought they can be scrubbed after doing some gardening or handy if hosing down outside .If they are hopeless on my feet my dughter will give them a home .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you DeEtta for a wonderful start, you've done a great job putting together all of this information on Shetland Shawls. Beautiful lace and I'm so looking forward to learning lots more. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> DFL -- As I recall, the Queen Susan Shawl is the product of an effort to write a pattern from an actual traditional shawl. If memory serves me correctly, the shawl is located in the Lerwick Museum (which incidentally has an expansive collection). The shawl is a beautiful piece so a group of dedicated lace knitters decided to produce a pattern that would be an exact reproduction. And they did it. The shawl has lots of motifs and is "knock your socks off" beautiful. I think there is a Ravelery link to the pattern:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-queen-susan-shawl
> 
> Thanks for reminding of this shawl. It is unforgettable.


It's beautiful DeEtta, I downloaded it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, DFL for pointing the shawl out. It is a very interesting read. :sm24: Thanks to Karen, too.


Thanks from me too.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just got the books out so I can quickly refer to them. They are Sharon Miller's Heirloom Knitting which I think is a wonderful resource and two but Elizabeth Lovick, viz The Magic of Shetland Lace Knitting and Magical Shetland LacevShawls to Knit. I would love to try a square shawl, but in the past was put off by calculations. Hopefully these two weeks will make it much clearer. I did get inspired three or four years ago to design a stole from the Madeira motifs which I really like,
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-185089-1.html.
> 
> ...


I remember your Deedeira, it's absolutely beautiful Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> First one is a sand dollar... there are quite a few out right now...
> Second one is a Sea Anemone in a pretty green.


Great photos Ronie.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I hit send before I was done...
> :sm13:
> This is a hole in the rocks.. when we had a larger minus tide I got a picture of my hubby and son standing inside it... today was not that low..
> 
> It was beautiful out.. a little bit of fog lifting but the sun was warm and very few people out yet... lots of sand crabs for Fritz to worry over


Lovely photos Ronie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thank you, Ronie. Yes, I really enjoyed knitting it. I started another design, but for whatever reason, it has just languished the last couple of years. Maybe I will get motivated to get back to it. First I have to finish the two WIPs I am concentrating on now. Since my wrist problems a couple of months ago I have eased up on the knitting a little. For a little while I was wondering if I would have to give it up altogether. I am seriously wanting to finish my outstanding WIPs, thinking that I would really be upset if I left so many unfinished if I did have to stop knitting. That doesn't stop me looking at, and saving, new patterns and looking wistfully at the beautiful yarns out there.
> 
> Sue


I hope your wrist is improving Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, DeEtta. I will play close attention these two weeks. I will miss most of the next session, as we leave for Newfoundland on 12th July and won't return until 28th.


I'm sure you will have a wonderful trip Sue, please say hi to Jane, Gerard and of course Tango for us. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Hi ladies! Miss all of you. I bumped into Mel on Ravelry and she ought I might be interest in this topic.
> 
> DeEtta, wonderful start. I'm so glad Mel enticed me to come by. I might lurk mostly.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, we missed you too!!! ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That was a very interesting read with my breakfast. Thank you so much!


Same from me DeEtta. I'm really enjoying seeing all of this beautiful lace. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have just read this as my breakfast time reading too. It is very informative, and I look forward to the next installment. My parents were living in Scotland when I came to the States and when I had my first child. One of my mother's Scottish friends knit a beautiful Shetland christening shawl. Forty five years later, I still have it. It was used by my children and my grandchildren and is indeed a family heirloom, together with the traditional long christening gown that my mother sewed. She had to make a second one when I had twins. I have no doubt that these will stay in the family nod be used for the next generation of babies.
> 
> Sue


How wonderful to have such beautiful heirlooms Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is the last of my outings pictures...


Gorgeous photos Ronie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do so hope the Insurer comes to the party for you and Gary over this!


I hope so too Bev. ????
P9


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had another pleasant surprise this evening. I found I already have Barbara Abbey's book. Most of my knitting books are in the room my GS uses. He has gone home for the weekend, so I had a chance for a closer look, and lo and behold I found this one! Hopefully in a couple of months when Amy is finally into her new house,my GS will be able to move into her old room and I can reclaim my knitting room!

Sue


Belle1 said:


> The other book I always use is Barbara Abbey's "Knitting Lace". It is a compilation of lace edgings and insertions. She doesn't chart, but uses her version of "shorthand" to write out the patterns. I chart whatever I'm going to use for the same reason. The edgings are arranged from narrow to wide (5 sts to 95 sts). There are also some overall patterns and a few written project patterns, but the edgings are a great resource.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just caught up the last 8 pp or so. Lots going on here.

Barbara--happy to see you feeling better. And your Perfuffle?? looks great on you altho I can see that it is a bit bottom heavy in the front. Maybe the suggestion to install it backwards would work better. That Morton's Neuroma can be really painful: it may be part of my feet problems, too. For years I put these metatarsal pads in my shoes for support--they did help some.

Ros--good to see you here again.

Chris--you, too. Have you gotten your internet issues resolved?

Am loving all the lace information. Not surprising how the structural aspects just intrigue me.

Ann--could never wear those crocs as my feet would never fit in them. My feet are really distorted in their shape and women's shoes never fit. I only wear very wide men's shoes and most of them don't work either. It really is a disability.

Thanx to everyone who has offered me support on this potential job. Am excited about it as it has been quite awhile since being on this hobby horse. But lots of energy going into it and it is eating up my knitting creativity so pretty dry in this arena. Hoping to find some balance and pick up the needles soon.

Am sure I have missed things as I read thru very fast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--wonderful to discover the Abbey book. Like successful treasure hunting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. re: Chipper

Thanks, Ros. The adjuster is coming tomorrow. So we're hoping for the best.

Yes, Sue, please let Jane know we miss her.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks for all the pattern links Sue will check them out next. Is an Orenburg shawl a kind of Shetland?


Caryn -- No Orenburg shawls are from the Estonia/Ukanain region in Russia. There are a lot of stylistic similarities, but there are also unique differences. In a couple of days, I'll be posting more information very specific to this question. So rather than giving a fuller response now, I'm thinking a cliff hanger would be good. Actually, just checked the narrative and it turns out that on Sunday a more comprehensive answer will be available.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ros -- it is so good to see you with us again. I really shouldn't speak for everyone else, but what the heck -- we've been missing you. Hope your health is holding up and you've been engaged in a lot of having FUN.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Maybe this has been posted already, but Pam Jemelian has another pattern and it is free until 5 pm Pacific time.  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golly-molly-shawl

p 24


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

So far I’m managed to talk around the subject of actual lace patterns. Now it is time to address what could be the core of Shetland Shawls. After looking at the myriad of samples presented in the last few days, you have no doubt noticed certain patterns showing up in many places. There are a core group of patterns that have come to be known as Shetland Lace patterns – not because anyone set out to create such a grouping, but rather by analyzing what stitch patterns appeared in actual shawls. We need to remember that the knitters of these wonderful shawls had a verbal tradition that relied on memorizing what they needed to know to make a shawl or for that matter any other knitted necessity. So it is not unexpected that there would be a large amount of commonality between finished products, but that it is also easy to find minor variations. After all, mankind seems to work on the premise that every idea can be improved upon and that includes knitted motifs. Naturally, as knitter’s faced the challenge of combining various motifs in predefined spaces, motifs may have been altered to “fit.” A knitter who had personal preferences, no doubt, followed those.

It is also noteworthy that in the few written pattern motifs that have survived, only one form of decrease was used – K2together. Considering the fineness of the yarn being used, and the need for “quick” production, I’m not surprised when you compare the hand motions needed to do a K2t and a SSK (slip, slip, knit). Certainly the first is a quick do; whereas, the second takes multiple movements. 

Similarly it is not too surprising that most of the Shetland Lace pattern motifs are based on garter stitch – every row is knitted. The knitters were working on needles/wires and once again it is easier and quicker to knit rather than purl in most cases. Today, we generally work from written or charted patterns: and we pay the price in added time to completion and the need to learn another set of skills (like chart reading). Just imagine if you only worked with 20 or so stitch patterns and your immediate problem was shaping, how much faster you could finish something. Remember: the goal of the knitters was to supplement the family income. Only in those situations where commissions were acquired would you spend additional time on the shawl.

With the passage of time and bounty of written materials today, we have at our finger tips a wealth of pattern motifs. Some are accumulated in generalized stitch dictionaries like Barbara Walker’s books and other are documented in specialty volumes like Sharon Miller’s “Heirloom Knitting”. I’ve mentioned these two works because of there importance to me, personally. Walker’s books are my first goto place if I want to look at stitch patterns. Not only incredible variety, but in over 40 years of use, I have yet to find an error – WOW!! Sharon’s comprehensive volume is dedicated to Shetland Lace knitting. It is big and complete, but very accessible. There are many other resources, but on this topic these two are among my preferred.

Here are a couple more examples of shawls. Take the time to review these and the previous examples with the goal of familiarizing yourself with the juxtaposition of motifs, motif size, spacing, visual impact. I call to your attention Shawl#24 and the area where the border joins the center. Check out #25 also. Both of them have interesting small details which singularize their appearance. Since our ultimate goal is to design our own shawl, we will not be restricted to using only “Shetland Lace” patterns, but if you want to create a comparable visual impact, then carefully studying the samples, will help.

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

20 pages so far of the "original" Docx file....Only one major correction: Their for there. At least it stays consistent. :sm24: 

There was another context correction, but the spelling error was blue underlined. Very little grammatical program corrections as we're progressing. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, finding that book must have been like having an unexpected gift :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- it is so good to see you with us again. I really shouldn't speak for everyone else, but what the heck -- we've been missing you. Hope your health is holding up and you've been engaged in a lot of having FUN.


Exactly. You cab speak forme anytime :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Maybe this has been posted already, but Pam Jemelian has another pattern and it is free until 5 pm Pacific time.  http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/golly-molly-shawl
> 
> p 24


Thanks for the heads up, Toni. I have downloaded it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> 20 pages so far of the "original" Docx file....Only one major correction: Their for there. At least it stays consistent. :sm24:
> 
> There was another context correction, but the spelling error was blue underlined. Very little grammatical program corrections as we're progressing. :sm24: :sm24:


Great of you to do this. Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni, if you can work a Dremel (I think that is what you call a drill in the States?) I reckon they are well within the skill set of a determined woman carpenter!


Dremel is a specialized brand for hobbyists...at least 2 models with/without long extension for bit is available if you have the initial funds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Dremel is a specialized brand for hobbyists...at least 2 models with/without long extension for bit is available if you have the initial funds.


It's not one I am familiar with, I just remember the name, because someone I know uses hers to trim the dogs toe nails!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Dremel is a specialized brand for hobbyists...at least 2 models with/without long extension for bit is available if you have the initial funds.


Yes, Dremel tools are nice for small, fine work, but not for handling larger drill bits. Don't use mine often, but when needed they are just great. There are different kits sold, some on sale at relatively inexpensive prices. Then you can buy the tips and accessories as you need them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--thanx for the new Pam Jemalian pattern. Saved it.

DeEtta--beautiful shawls and enjoyed seeing the building of the motifs which complement each other in these shawls. Reminds me of my doodling style. 

Which of Barbara Walker's books would you recommend if only 1 can be purchased? I am lusting over a friend's 2 copies. She does not knit any longer but still seems to like holding on to them. Maybe she will bequeath them to me as her kids are not knitters. Hopefully that is a long time in the future.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--thanx for the new Pam Jemalian pattern. Saved it.
> 
> DeEtta--beautiful shawls and enjoyed seeing the building of the motifs which complement each other in these shawls. Reminds me of my doodling style.
> 
> Which of Barbara Walker's books would you recommend if only 1 can be purchased? I am lusting over a friend's 2 copies. She does not knit any longer but still seems to like holding on to them. Maybe she will bequeath them to me as her kids are not knitters. Hopefully that is a long time in the future.


Tanya -- I most often use Walker vol 1, & 2. The are sort 2 halves of a whole. #2 has a bit more in the lace sections, but it rather fills in and expands on what volume #1 has which includes a lot of the basic Shetland stitches. Of course, both books have cables, mosaics etc. #2 is particularly good with multi-thread color work.

Then here 3rd book "Charted Knitting Designs" is the first book that has any charting. It is all charted with no written instructions. It is probably 60-65% cables, twisted knits, and other textured patterns and the remainder is lace -- the lace tends to be single motif oriented. For example, the hobby horse that I just used in the preemie blankets is from here. It is another good one, but I'd favor 1 and/or 2 over it.

There is another book entitled "The Craft of Lace Knitting" which is the compilation of just the lace and eyelet chapters from volumes 1 & 2. It has no edgings in it. So it is like someone cut out the lace & eyelet chapters from 1 and 2 and published separately.

So bottom line is still 1 and or 2. And I use both equally -- that is to say all the time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It certainly was!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, finding that book must have been like having an unexpected gift :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- I most often use Walker vol 1, & 2. The are sort 2 halves of a whole. #2 has a bit more in the lace sections, but it rather fills in and expands on what volume #1 has which includes a lot of the basic Shetland stitches. Of course, both books have cables, mosaics etc. #2 is particularly good with multi-thread color work.
> 
> Then here 3rd book "Charted Knitting Designs" is the first book that has any charting. It is all charted with no written instructions. It is probably 60-65% cables, twisted knits, and other textured patterns and the remainder is lace -- the lace tends to be single motif oriented. For example, the hobby horse that I just used in the preemie blankets is from here. It is another good one, but I'd favor 1 and/or 2 over it.
> 
> ...


Thanx for this evaluation. If this job comes thru, it seems like a good splurge to buy these #1 or #2 volumes. I really love to have books to thumb thru as opposed to the internet which is so seductive. However, nothing online offers the compilation of stitchery that these books do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Toni. I have downloaded it.


Me, too. Thank you, Toni. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you Caryn and Tanya for your comments about my Pfeilraupe. 

Sue, that must have been quite a nice surprise to find you already owned that book. 

Tanya, my Morton's Neuroma didn't really start bothering me until I retired and after years of wearing high heels for work. I really had the problem as a young girl but it wasn't uncomfortable to the point of not wanting to walk on it. I have had a few injections that stops the inflammation when it gets really bad and use the metatarsal pads, too. They really help a lot as does shoes that don't jam my toes together. 

If I haven't commented on your socks, Melanie, they are really pretty.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Karen -- I just want to clarify. Traditionally, Shetland shawls were made from the edge inward. Not necessarily today. In fact, the shawl we are going to design in July will work from the center out. But that doesn't mean that having some lace edging on hand wouldn't be a good idea for other purposes -- how about pillow case edgings or garment embellishment. I've done both with just knitted strips of lace -- well, I prefer to knit edgings onto pillowcases, but have also been known to sew them on by machine. I think a knitted lace makes a strong edge for a beautiful set of cases. Sorry if I confused you.


I'm still confused...  I hope it becomes more clear as I wake up or read more.. I am with Karen I to thought it all started from the middle out.. that is what I have seen on lots of patterns.. I have and have seen garments with knitted edging and it seem so be very popular these days.. I have some amazing pillow cases that my MIL did and should take a picture of them and share.. she did beautiful work


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you misunderstood- I was wondering if there are some young and by rushing out chattering s/he is protecting them- by becoming the 'fall' guy.


Like the 'Killdeer' bird http://www.google.com/search?q=kildeer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 one of my favorites... they lay their eggs on the ground and if you get too close they will wimper off looking like an injured bird and draw you away from the nest 

I like that red a lot too... I think since you have so much left another gansey would be great for you... it would help keep them all looking nice.. with a rotation of ganseys going :sm01:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Toni ..pattern downloaded thank you .It appears to be very pretty.
Sue..can we look forward to being friends with a new designer in the near future ?With your experience you should do it.So pleased you found your book.
Ros ..good to see you back .
Linda ..hope you are all caught up but you will be off again soon .The petrol situation is a worry but has it passed ?
Karen ..you are working hard on those files .
De Etta ..doing my best to keep up with all the information but am trying to finish some WIPs and am anxious to get a piece of crochet completed so only passed through quickly .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Toni, if you can work a Dremel (I think that is what you call a drill in the States?) I reckon they are well within the skill set of a determined woman carpenter!


Julie a Dremel is a type of motorized hand tool.. there are bits so it could be used as a drill bit it comes with hundreds of different little bits that do all kinds of things.. we are on our second one... and it has been a life saver for so many craft and house hold projects...

A drill here is probably the same as where you are.. big and heavy for the most part.. cordless drills are very popular and my hubby has several of them... I won one at Christmas time last year and gave it to my son.. who had to leave it behind because he traveled light... then he needed money for it.. so I sold it for him and he was very happy with the cash :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for this evaluation. If this job comes thru, it seems like a good splurge to buy these #1 or #2 volumes. I really love to have books to thumb thru as opposed to the internet which is so seductive. However, nothing online offers the compilation of stitchery that these books do.


Plus lots of times they want to sell us a 'E-Book' I don't like those either... you can curl up on the couch and just look through them.. you need to have the computer or hand held device that kind of takes away from the whole thing.. although I did download some books to my kindle and am enjoying them.. I still would rather have some beautiful books to look through... 

I do hope you get this job your wanting... I know the drive will be tough but maybe you could work something out.. to where you only go home ever so many days... I have had to work long distances before and the drive seems to get shorter and the road a bit straighter the more you drive it :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara your P scarf looks great on you!! and you have a lovely home.. it reminds me of my Aunts  and actually your white hair reminds me of her too  

Ros it is good to see you again... I hope all is well with you :sm01:

I guess I have a busy day! I just wanted to veg out and knit but the weather is beautiful and we have chores to do... Hopefully I'll be back home and can get a hour or so relaxing done!!! I am making socks but my knitting time is only a few rows a week right now.. I think I should make one of those bags that hang from your wrist so I could take my knitting to work and up on the bridge... at least then some small projects could be done..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm still confused...  I hope it becomes more clear as I wake up or read more.. I am with Karen I to thought it all started from the middle out.. that is what I have seen on lots of patterns.. I have and have seen garments with knitted edging and it seem so be very popular these days.. I have some amazing pillow cases that my MIL did and should take a picture of them and share.. she did beautiful work


Ronie -- I suspect the confusion is related to time and changes. The traditional shawls were worked from the out inward. But once circular needles became available in the mid 1900s, there was no need for that. Now it is difficult to find any modern pattern that works that way, virtually all work from the center out. Frankly, working from the center out is a tradeoff between handling a big piece on long circs and dealing with the increase issues, etc vs working with smaller more mobile pieces and the ease of decreasing at the border corners. Both have their strong points, but for me and I think most modern knitters, we would rather knit than sew multiple pieces together. But we have the luxury of time, space, and good living conditions. Imagine making those beautiful works of art in a croft while also seeing to all the other chores associated with farming, housekeeping, and raising children. We have it very easy compared to those ladies living in a very hostile environment.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I still would rather have some beautiful books to look through...


I love the physical feel of a book which is why both of my Kindles have leather covers. I do buy leather bound books when I get the chance (and the money, lol). You can one of the shelves of them in my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks photos  I will have a nice library someday so pretty (and read) books will be a necessity along with the fireplace and big wing back chairs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Like the 'Killdeer' bird http://www.google.com/search?q=kildeer&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 one of my favorites... they lay their eggs on the ground and if you get too close they will wimper off looking like an injured bird and draw you away from the nest
> 
> I like that red a lot too... I think since you have so much left another gansey would be great for you... it would help keep them all looking nice.. with a rotation of ganseys going :sm01:


Thanks Ronie! Having completed it I am quite keen to tackle another in 5 ply. But the one I am working on now is on commission, and a DK weight, will soon have to get to drafting the design again!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie a Dremel is a type of motorized hand tool.. there are bits so it could be used as a drill bit it comes with hundreds of different little bits that do all kinds of things.. we are on our second one... and it has been a life saver for so many craft and house hold projects...
> 
> A drill here is probably the same as where you are.. big and heavy for the most part.. cordless drills are very popular and my hubby has several of them... I won one at Christmas time last year and gave it to my son.. who had to leave it behind because he traveled light... then he needed money for it.. so I sold it for him and he was very happy with the cash :sm01:


Thanks for the explanation, Ronie- one is never sure if the words we use mean quite the same thing!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Received this the other day and began exploring the idea. Some of you may find it an intriguing method of creating design. Numbers people in particular might find the challenge fun. At the end of his post is a link for the next 'lesson,' followed in the same way of succeeding ones.

http://gannetdesigns.com/embedding-meaning-in-your-knitting-or-other-crafts/converting-words-to-numbers/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Received this the other day and began exploring the idea. Some of you may find it an intriguing method of creating design. Numbers people in particular might find the challenge fun. At the end of his post is a link for the next 'lesson,' followed in the same way of succeeding ones.

http://gannetdesigns.com/embedding-meaning-in-your-knitting-or-other-crafts/converting-words-to-numbers/


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara your P scarf looks great on you!! and you have a lovely home.. it reminds me of my Aunts  and actually your white hair reminds me of her too ..


Thanks, Ronie. I started going white in my 20s and gave up coloring it about a year after I retired. It is just like my Dad's.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Received this the other day and began exploring the idea. Some of you may find it an intriguing method of creating design. Numbers people in particular might find the challenge fun. At the end of his post is a link for the next 'lesson,' followed in the same way of succeeding ones.
> 
> http://gannetdesigns.com/embedding-meaning-in-your-knitting-or-other-crafts/converting-words-to-numbers/


How interesting. Might be fun to embed one's name into ribbing. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- I suspect the confusion is related to time and changes. The traditional shawls were worked from the out inward. But once circular needles became available in the mid 1900s, there was no need for that. Now it is difficult to find any modern pattern that works that way, virtually all work from the center out. Frankly, working from the center out is a tradeoff between handling a big piece on long circs and dealing with the increase issues, etc vs working with smaller more mobile pieces and the ease of decreasing at the border corners. Both have their strong points, but for me and I think most modern knitters, we would rather knit than sew multiple pieces together. But we have the luxury of time, space, and good living conditions. Imagine making those beautiful works of art in a croft while also seeing to all the other chores associated with farming, housekeeping, and raising children. We have it very easy compared to those ladies living in a very hostile environment.


Here is another perspective of those days of yore:

Farming is hard work but in those days kids were expected to begin to pitch in early in life so raising kids was not the same as today. Large families were needed to provide the labor of the farm and they were incorporated at very young ages to begin to learn the skills. Parents were not taxi services with numerous activities to for the kids that pull women in numerous directions at once. Further, housework was so much easier. They didn't have all the 'stuff' of our so-called modern life. There were no electronics to clean, organize, and repair. Less furniture and stuff to use, clean and store. The list of what they did not have to do is mighty long. You might recall the Wages for Housework Movement of the late '60-70's. They analyzed a woman did about a 1/10th of the housework that our modern women do. And if living in a village or town, woman had the time to gather for communal knitting and crochet work. My neighbor, born in a small traditional Italian town, recalls the women gathering in the town square to crochet and knit. The children ran around and were also taught these skills in such a wonderfully relaxed, collective environment. Were we so lucky to have such scheduling in our lives. This is just another perspective of history that we have not been taught.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you Caryn and Tanya for your comments about my Pfeilraupe.
> 
> Sue, that must have been quite a nice surprise to find you already owned that book.
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you are experiencing. A podiatrist told me well into my adulthood that I had a bone 'disease' when a pre-teen, something that was pretty common, but no one ever told me when growing up so there was a lot of pain and no concern for my comfort. I gave up high heels before I was 20 because it was so painful, plus the fact that there was no woman's shoe that was ever wide enough for me. Stuffing my feet into too narrow shoes exacerbated the problem. Lots of big ouches on that one. Over the years I began to find men's shoes ran wider and then, about 10 yrs ago, found a supplier of extra wide width men's shoes. Even there, most of their styles were too narrowly shaped in the toes. But at least there is some potential for not having that particular pain when walking. If the area does get inflamed, I use the Low Level Laser when I get home. Perhaps Epsom salt soaks would be useful along with the shoe pads.

Walking barefoot on the sand is devine, isn't it? :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Plus lots of times they want to sell us a 'E-Book' I don't like those either... you can curl up on the couch and just look through them.. you need to have the computer or hand held device that kind of takes away from the whole thing.. although I did download some books to my kindle and am enjoying them.. I still would rather have some beautiful books to look through...
> 
> I do hope you get this job your wanting... I know the drive will be tough but maybe you could work something out.. to where you only go home ever so many days... I have had to work long distances before and the drive seems to get shorter and the road a bit straighter the more you drive it :sm01:


Once the job is going, it won't require me to be there every day and I can drive off rush hour. I wouldn't stay over at the job site, altho I once did that with a job near Albany. There was a furnished apartment that was empty on site so it was easy to do. In those years I was doing all the physical work myself: it made a big difference in the energy drain on that job. I think of getting some more classical tapes for traveling, or might try a book on tape.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I know exactly what you are experiencing. A podiatrist told me well into my adulthood that I had a bone 'disease' when a pre-teen, something that was pretty common, but no one ever told me when growing up so there was a lot of pain and no concern for my comfort. I gave up high heels before I was 20 because it was so painful, plus the fact that there was no woman's shoe that was ever wide enough for me. Stuffing my feet into too narrow shoes exacerbated the problem. Lots of big ouches on that one. Over the years I began to find men's shoes ran wider and then, about 10 yrs ago, found a supplier of extra wide width men's shoes. Even there, most of their styles were too narrowly shaped in the toes. But at least there is some potential for not having that particular pain when walking. If the area does get inflamed, I use the Low Level Laser when I get home. Perhaps Epsom salt soaks would be useful along with the shoe pads.
> 
> Walking barefoot on the sand is devine, isn't it? :sm02:


It certainly is and I'll be doing that in about a month. ????????????????

And books on tape are what got me through my long commute when I had one. Good idea.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

De Etta .meant to mention .When reading about faggotting it took me back to school .I did needlework and for my exams I made a silk underslip and the seams were faggotted to join the back and front.I quite enjoyed doing that stitch and took pride in getting it very even .I have no objection to sewing things together but understand that some folks just hate it.
I have awful feet too Tanya and Barbara but mine is because I have an extra bone just above my longtitudinal arch and this causes me to have very flat feet .The bone prevents me from having any shoe which comes too,high on the top of the foot . ???? Laughing to myself as between us we wouldn't make a good one !It has become much worse lately ...old age and another of its' penalties I think.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> De Etta .meant to mention .When reading about faggotting it took me back to school .I did needlework and for my exams I made a silk underslip and the seams were faggotted to join the back and front.I quite enjoyed doing that stitch and took pride in getting it very even .I have no objection to sewing things together but understand that some folks just hate it.
> I have awful feet too Tanya and Barbara but mine is because I have an extra bone just above my longtitudinal arch and this causes me to have very flat feet .The bone prevents me from having any shoe which comes too,high on the top of the foot . ???? Laughing to myself as between us we wouldn't make a good one !It has become much worse lately ...old age and another of its' penalties I think.


we could combine my extremely high arches with your flat feet and maybe get normal ones 
:sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> De Etta .meant to mention .When reading about faggotting it took me back to school .I did needlework and for my exams I made a silk underslip and the seams were faggotted to join the back and front.I quite enjoyed doing that stitch and took pride in getting it very even .I have no objection to sewing things together but understand that some folks just hate it.
> I have awful feet too Tanya and Barbara but mine is because I have an extra bone just above my longtitudinal arch and this causes me to have very flat feet .The bone prevents me from having any shoe which comes too,high on the top of the foot . ???? Laughing to myself as between us we wouldn't make a good one !It has become much worse lately ...old age and another of its' penalties I think.


At least we know we are not alone :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> we could combine my extremely high arches with your flat feet and maybe get normal ones
> :sm02:


Go for it. With all the messing around with body parts there should be a protocol to balance out these oddities. No?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue and DeEtta, thanks for explaining about the differences of Shetland and Orenburg styles. I will look forward to learning more about the differences. 

Ros, so good to hear from you again. Hope all is well for you and family. Sure do miss those smiley Jackson pictures! 

Nice that you found another lace book that you already own Sue. Sounds like you have quite a few knitting books to look through and inspire you. I am just beginning a collection and do enjoy having them in hand. 

Oh DeEtta, those shawls are just so beautiful and so detailed. I really am enjoying gawking at them! I am having a hard time thinking that I could get it together to make something so complex. 

Julie, I had never heard of a dremel. I do have a regular drill, but use it very rarely. I am not too handy with tools like that. 
Pg29


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I decided to have a go at the European Cup Fan scarf/shawl. The first pattern I chose was Albanien (Albania). This includes nupps and double yarnovers. The scarf has an attached edging. I have to be careful as it is a 13 row edging, but the patterns are of various different lengths, so row 1 of the pattern might not be row 1 of the pattern. Now I have to do the divider, before starting the next pattern, which is going to be Wales.

I am using KnitPicks Chroma yarn. I have not used it before, but I do like how it is knitting up.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...
> Julie, I had never heard of a dremel. I do have a regular drill, but use it very rarely. I am not too handy with tools like that.
> Pg29


Carpentry used to be a major hobby of mine, so I have had all sorts of tools, hand and power, over time. My mum also did a lot of carpentry- so I guess I never saw it as a gender issue as some might. In schools here the girls often have the opportunity to take electives that were gender specific when I was at school, aeons ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I decided to have a go at the European Cup Fan scarf/shawl. The first pattern I chose was Albanien (Albania). This includes nupps and double yarnovers. The scarf has an attached edging. I have to be careful as it is a 13 row edging, but the patterns are of various different lengths, so row 1 of the pattern might not be row 1 of the pattern. Now I have to do the divider, before starting the next pattern, which is going to be Wales.
> 
> I am using KnitPicks Chroma yarn. I have not used it before, but I do like how it is knitting up.
> 
> Sue


It has quite a crisp look to it, Sue!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Babalou said:


> we could combine my extremely high arches with your flat feet and maybe get normal ones
> :sm02:


You're not the only one with flat feet! Now we have 2 known people... Who else?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mom has a Dremel...and I have additional parts if she runs out of some in her kit.

Photos pending on 2 of my 'blanket' - square project(s).


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As I was preparing for this survey of Shetland Shawls, I found three very good resources on the internet. Since you are no doubt ready for a break, I present them here to you today. You might enjoy looking at them.

http://knitbuddies.blogspot.com/2008/02/kittymy-thoughts-on-shawl-construction.html
This link takes you to a discussion of square shawl construction not limited to Shetland Shawls. It is brief, but full of information.

http://troutgirly.wordpress.com/2008/07/07/shetland-lace-shawl-architecture/
This link takes you to a specific discussion, also brief, of Shetland Shawl construction. A good review.

http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
This link takes you to a monograph written by Elizabeth Lovick in March 2006 that is wonderfully useful. She gives a bit of background on Shetland Lace and talks extensively about pattern motifs and construction. Her goal was to put Shetland Shawls in context with other Eastern European Shawls styles. I found myself reading this several times because there is a lot of information and it is easy to read. She has done a great job of synthesizing the topic into an understandable whole.

But the best thing, and a wonderful surprise for me, is that in her appendix that discusses Ukrainian shawls she shows an example on page 26. This example is EXACTLY the same as a shawl that a coworker bought for me while on a river cruise he took in 1995. He bought this shawl on the outskirts of St. Petersburg. It was damage and needed minimal repair which I was glad to do. He said that he bought it at the entrance to a church where an enterprising woman was selling shawls as a head covering for women entering the church. I've always referred to it as my "Russian Shawl." The shawl feels delicious: soft and silky and has a high luster. It is roughly 42"x 45". Well, now I know what the real origin of my shawl is. Isn't that amazing!!!

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs, Pg 31: Internet Resources.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That is some coincidence DeEtta .
Barbara ..pity we can't arrange the arch adaptation. 
I finished the shawl which Elizabeth has been leading .I followed a crochet chart for the first time .Made a few mistakes and the yarn was a nightmare as the threads had not been twisted so kept missing one and having to red do a stitch when that happened .I would like to try following a chart again though .It is not blocked .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is looking great. I have often fancied using Chroma and after seeing yours I will :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> You're not the only one with flat feet! Now we have 2 known people... Who else?


I have high arches!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous links DeEtta. I am having a quiet day today so I shall read with attention :sm24: 
That is a coincidence that you have that shawl! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that is wonderful! I love it :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> That is some coincidence DeEtta .
> Barbara ..pity we can't arrange the arch adaptation.
> I finished the shawl which Elizabeth has been leading .I followed a crochet chart for the first time .Made a few mistakes and the yarn was a nightmare as the threads had not been twisted so kept missing one and having to red do a stitch when that happened .I would like to try following a chart again though .It is not blocked .


Despite the challenges you rose up to them very well. The shawl looks beautiful. Learning to read crochet charts is so helpful. I did that at a time when there was no project on my hook--just took some time to relax and focus on the chart. Like knitting, am so much happier working with them.

Feet are so critical to our well being and so amazing how many of us have structural problems with them. They are 50% of the reason my knees went on me. Bygone years of walking barefoot or with simple leather wrapped around the foot were so much healthier that what we have today as shoes. I used to feel that women's shoes were akin to the old practice of Chinese foot binding designed to cripple the woman's feet so she couldn't run away. They certainly contributed to the crippling of my feet. :sm13:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Instead of having a "who has the shawl" contest...we need a send-the-flash-drive method. I need Open Office 4.1.2 and AVG Free Edition 2016. And a few of the other "free" patterns that keep showing up. <<<G>>> Enough of them are Aran-style. Included on this Flash drive/solid state drive would be the huge Megabyte files that just won't email. Unfortunately we'd need one for Mac users and one for MS Windows. Not a good idea to access the Mac drive on a MS Windows machine/and reverse.
> 
> I only have 1 --> 48-inch, ChiaoGoo Red, 4mm
> and
> 1 --> 40-inch, ChiaoGoo Red, 2mm. The Sausalito Shawl is on this last one...From Love of Knitting's Summer 2016 Magazine. I have no idea how WIDE it will be...but from cable to tip it should be about 27 inches (instead of the original 3 weight yarn/thread and 5mm circular, 24-inch --> HOW they got 69-inches wide on THAT you tell me???!)


Looking gorgeous Karen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My progress on WIP#1 the Pfeilraupe from Shirley's workshop:


It's looking gorgeous Julie. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I was preparing for this survey of Shetland Shawls, I found three very good resources on the internet. Since you are no doubt ready for a break, I present them here to you today. You might enjoy looking at them.
> 
> http://knitbuddies.blogspot.com/2008/02/kittymy-thoughts-on-shawl-construction.html
> This link takes you to a discussion of square shawl construction not limited to Shetland Shawls. It is brief, but full of information.
> ...


DeEtta--great info again. Read the 2 shorter essays and enjoyed them. Very good summaries of the craft of these shawls. Love the parsing of the different approaches do constructing them; they provide such clarification and perspective. The one confusion I still have is the difference between the Hap shawls and the Shetland lace.
I enjoyed the understanding that early Shetland lace knitters worked with what they had and their style developed out of the conditions of their craft and lives. So very true. Gives us much appreciation for those who came before us. The blogger comments were also instructive as to how people today are responding to this information of talents we no longer have, like measuring the time for knitting based on the length of the walk, assuming to and from other chores or duties. What I did not see mentioned was the great efficient use of their time. Those people were in great physical shape and very focused and well grounded to be able to do this.

The Lovick monograph was already in my files it seems so I had read it before ,but always good to review and remind as it was a while ago. It has so many motif charts to chose from. Excellent resource. Much thanx for sharing these writings.

Knew there was something else--your 'Russian' shawl was such a fabulous gift, especially given the circumstances of its purchase. I know it has especial meaning for you and is highly treasured.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, great start on your scarf. I love how the Chroma looks. I do have some I bought for a project. I must get to that one some day.

Ann, what a lovely crocheted shawl. You did such a good job and it looks great in red. What an accomplishment to have crochet charts under your belt.

Here is a picture I got the other day when we were cleaning a house by the lake.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Here are my Tea. Earl Grey. Hot. socks. I made a modification on the toes - instead of continuing the lace pattern I 'closed' the motif with the cables. I only did the beads through row 58 but may have to remove a few if they are bothersome with shoes. The socks are a bit loose even though I made the small size. The yarn is superwash so I don't expect any shrinking. If I were to make these again I would use a smaller needle (I used size US 1) and decrease the number of stitches on the sole. All in all I do like the socks and do think they are pretty.


Gorgeous socks Melanie. ????


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Herons...such cheeky devils ! When I was in Fort Lauderdale we went on the water taxi and several homes of millionnaires were shown to us .One had stocked his water feature w ith 30,000$ worth of fish for his daughters wedding day and every one was taken by herons before the wedding took place ! Well that was the story told .I do see one on a roof nearby and know a few people have ponds so guess the chance for a free tea won't be missed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Found this on Ravelry today. I know the pattern is in German, but I think it is worth taking a look at the different patterns contained in it. They are all named after different countries. I think they are all charted and the line below indicates whether the even rows are knit or purled. I am on my way out to Knitting Guild in about five minutes, but think I will definitely try and have a go at some, even if not attempting the shawl as such.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-em-fanschal
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. ????


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Chroma is knitting up beautifully Sue.

Lovely color change in your shawl Ann. It looks good even without blocking.

Blue Herons are beautiful birds, thanks for the photo Bev.

What a nice story DeEtta. An unexpected finding of the scarf's history 

Thank you Ros.

We have a Dremel for close work. And the nail techs all use them when I get my nails done - I have acrylic overlays. They are quite handy tools and have a huge range of bits available.

Knitting update: I have started clue 2 of Rapunzel (the MKAL finished a week or so ago) and am working on Elizabeth's First Gift scarf (clue 3, not the same one Ann did). I have also started clue 3 of Gerda. My house guest has left so I hope to get some progress today, although it was a good visit


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a fine bird. Great photo :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Herons...such cheeky devils ! When I was in Fort Lauderdale we went on the water taxi and several homes of millionnaires were shown to us .One had stocked his water feature w ith 30,000$ worth of fish for his daughters wedding day and every one was taken by herons before the wedding took place ! Well that was the story told .I do see one on a roof nearby and know a few people have ponds so guess the chance for a free tea won't be missed.


Funny story  I could see the herons taking the fish, lol. By the way, I live in the Fort Lauderdale area so know just the route you took. We do have some fabulous homes along the intracoastal waterway.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I really enjoyed the links you gave us. I downloaded Elizabeth Lovicks. I have certainly got things clearer in my head. Thank you so much. Your hard work has been appreciated.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--love the heron. 

Ros--since you are back here with us, let me thank you for motivating me to make a couple of gypsy cream bears. Gifted them to my gd's who seemed to love them. Sadly, don't have good pictures of the bears to share.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ..hope you are all caught up but you will be off again soon .The petrol situation is a worry but has it passed ?
> quote]
> 
> Closer to catching up, Ann. The friends we will be visiting in France assure me that there is no problem in their area so it is fingers crossed it stays that way.
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks both to Julie and to you for posting this. What a great video.
> 
> Sue


Thanks from me too. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> We bought a bluebird house and within a day a bluebird seems to have adopted it. I don't know if she has made a nest in it yet though. I did get a couple of pictures.


Beautiful bluebird. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> annweb said:
> 
> 
> > Linda ..hope you are all caught up but you will be off again soon .The petrol situation is a worry but has it passed ?
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sue I do hope this wrist issue comes right soon for you.


I hope so too Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Enjoy your company DeEtta. You have given us a lot of information so far, we can certainly wait until you have more time.


Same from me DeEtta. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I got the original link from Ravelry from another topic...but here is a "sampler" on Old Shale: http://www.ravelry.com/dl/mary-spanos-designs/464986?filename=Old_Shale__GBFG_KSG__v_1_5.pdf
> 
> This is a large file of almost 5MB...so I cannot attach it to a message here on KP. Now all y'all know why I'm entertaining the idea of 2 different flash drives. We'd also have to ensure that the MS Windows drive goes to a location every-other mailing to a "member" who has Avast or AVG Free Edition for scanning. I didn't know there was a sampler worth of stitches for Old Shale...but I knew it was possible for any combination of 2 to higher combinations of ((k2-tog) / (YO, k2-tog)) on one of the rows.
> 
> I think there is also a choice of having a garter or seed/Moss stitch border of chosen count for edges...on any blanket/pattern.


Thank you Karen, I downloaded it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, DeEtta, for the info on the borders. It is very interesting studying the Shetland shawl element by element.
> 
> Thanks, Karen, for the Old Shale sampler. It is a great resource.


Thanks DeEtta and Karen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> At the very bottom right hand side it says "Altere Posts", there are some good pics in there too. she also has some pics of a pattern called Frost Flowers, which for some reason is familiar to me. I will have to go and see if I can find that, maybe on Ravelry. It will nag me until I find it, not that I don't have other things to do.


I have a knitting pattern for a baby shawl that uses the frost flowers stitch pattern. ????
P18


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks great, Ann. Wish I'd had the time to get involved in that - later maybe. :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's looking gorgeous Julie. ????


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Phew - caught up. Really loving all your info, DeEtta.
My apologies for commenting so little, I've been reading at meal times and can't eat and type at the same time. Nice that for the most part everyone is well and busy.
The gite in France is supposed to have internet access so hopefully I'll keep in touch. I "supposed" because we have experienced rather odd definitions of this in the past. :sm16:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for today's installment, DeEtta. There is such a wealth of information there, especially in the last article.

Aue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> So looking forward to relaxing for a couple of weeks


Hoping for a wonderful relaxing vacation


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> That is some coincidence DeEtta .
> Barbara ..pity we can't arrange the arch adaptation.
> I finished the shawl which Elizabeth has been leading .I followed a crochet chart for the first time .Made a few mistakes and the yarn was a nightmare as the threads had not been twisted so kept missing one and having to red do a stitch when that happened .I would like to try following a chart again though .It is not blocked .


Oh Ann, that is gorgeous. Wonderful yarn and the shawl looks very fine too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank You DeEtta! That does help.. since my knitting time has been all of 5 years now there is a lot of history that I still need to learn.. it is one of the reasons I love the magazine "Knitting Traditions" it shares all types of styles and era's of knitting.. I am completely enjoying your LP and learning lots!!

Melanie I would love to get a leather cover for my Kindle. I have been having fun adding books to it.. I had a knock off that was impossible to get the books onto it.. and it had a leather cover.. unfortunately it doesn't fit.. my Fire is bigger.. 

Julie good luck with your commission and the calculations for the next Gansey :sm01: 

That is a great site Tanya... I could get lost in there for quite awhile!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Go for it. With all the messing around with body parts there should be a protocol to balance out these oddities. No?


Ha!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> That is some coincidence DeEtta .
> Barbara ..pity we can't arrange the arch adaptation.
> I finished the shawl which Elizabeth has been leading .I followed a crochet chart for the first time .Made a few mistakes and the yarn was a nightmare as the threads had not been twisted so kept missing one and having to red do a stitch when that happened .I would like to try following a chart again though .It is not blocked .


It is very pretty, Ann. Love it in red.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thank you for today's installment, DeEtta. There is such a wealth of information there, especially in the last article.
> 
> Aue


I agree, have downloaded the articles to read.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

All this talk of feet... I just got 2 new pairs of shoes last weekend and by the time Friday came around my feet were screaming at me. The on pair is a 'sneaker' type with memory foam insoles and I got some gels to add extra comforts and the second pair are Naturalizers that were suppose to be extra comfortable.. I am just on my feet for so many hours in the day that I don't think anything will help at this point but just getting use to them.. I have great socks too.. nice and thick that help.. I guess when it comes to our feet the pain is much more noticeable, I feel for you ladies with malady's with your feet.. It can't be easy.. 

Isn't that wonderful DeEtta!!! what a nice surprise to find your shawl.. and to learn even more about it..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I hope you have a wonderful holiday with lots of photos to share :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is beautiful.. I like the color changes they are great Summer colors!! I have worked with Chroma a lot and really like it.. I do wish the color way's were longer but in a narrow scarf like yours they will be wonderful.. 

Ann your Crochet Shawl turned out great!! I remember when I first learned to read charts.. I went back and forth several times between written and chart and now I can pretty much just crochet off the chart but I still like the written there to help clarify something if I need it! I think the color you chose is wonderful.. I like how it slowly went from one color to the next.. I'm sorry it was a pain to work with.. 
That is a funny story about the Heron's I know around here if you want a back yard pond then you will have to put a net over the water so the birds won't get to the fish.. We had a backyard pond many years ago and when we moved we gave them to my inlaws who also had a pond.. well the ducks got to the pond and all the fish disappeared so I am sure your story is pretty close to being real.. but that is a lot of fish!!

Nice picture Bev.. and nice location for a place to work.. :sm01: I did vacation rentals one summer... so many beautiful houses.. and hard work!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know if any of you subscribe to jriede.com. She regularly does free pattern offerings, and also does tutorials. She is currently offering The Complete Guide to Lace Knitting. Apparently I missed the first few days, but they are available to read still. What caught my attention is that she will be looking at Orenburg Lace on 13th June, Estonian on 14th, Shetland on 15th and Austrian and Bavarian on 16th June.

Here is the link:

http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-lace-knitting/

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have the articles bookmarked for when I have some extra time  like tonight when there is nothing on tv and I'm not tired yet :sm01: 

We got all of our running around done yesterday and decided on Fish for dinner last night... We have a wonderful fish market in town down by the docks and were able to get some nice snapper! Yummmm it was so good.. I made a salad and we had a little piece of sourdough bread and it was a great meal.. nice for all the hard work we put in.. and simple! Plus the fish was caught that morning!! I don't think I could work in a place like that.. but you never know it could be fun... 

We have to run the dogs today.. they were pretty upset they had to stay home yesterday.. but the wind was terrible and they would of just been miserable.. hopefully today is better. 

I am still plugging away at the socks.. I have 4 more inches in the cuffs to do..and it kills my eyes! But I am playing around with my cone of cotton I picked up last week.. and have started a new dish cloth.. It is crocheted again but in a pattern that was on the cone. I have to start over because of too many mistakes but I only got a few inches in anyway.. Now that I see the pattern it will only take me a little while to get it back and further into the pattern.. It seems to be the way I crochet!! LOL I don't know of any pattern I haven't had to start over with..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't know if any of you subscribe to jriede.com. She regularly does free pattern offerings, and also does tutorials. She is currently offering The Complete Guide to Lace Knitting. Apparently I missed the first few days, but they are available to read still. What caught my attention is that she will be looking at Orenburg Lace on 13th June, Estonian on 14th, Shetland on 15th and Austrian and Bavarian on 16th June.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue!!! that is perfect timing! I will include it in my reading later today.. :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> That is some coincidence DeEtta .
> Barbara ..pity we can't arrange the arch adaptation.
> I finished the shawl which Elizabeth has been leading .I followed a crochet chart for the first time .Made a few mistakes and the yarn was a nightmare as the threads had not been twisted so kept missing one and having to red do a stitch when that happened .I would like to try following a chart again though .It is not blocked .


It looks great, Ann! :sm01:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, that is looking great. I have often fancied using Chroma and after seeing yours I will :sm24:


Ditto from me, Sue. Great start. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just looked and it and really like it. I liked her resources list and have found a German book that I am interested in. When I did those Advent Calendar scarves I really loved the patterns, but didn't know where to look for a German stitch dictionary. Now I think I have found one!

Sue quote=Ronie]Thanks Sue!!! that is perfect timing! I will include it in my reading later today.. :sm01:[/quote]


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Knitting update: I have started clue 2 of Rapunzel (the MKAL finished a week or so ago) and am working on Elizabeth's First Gift scarf (clue 3, not the same one Ann did). I have also started clue 3 of Gerda. My house guest has left so I hope to get some progress today, although it was a good visit


Well done on your WIPs, Melanie. I finished Rapunzel last week. Need to block it (and about 5 other projects need blocking as well). I'm on clue 3 of Elizabeth's First Gift, too. Slow progress on that one, though. Will get there eventually. :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> All this talk of feet... I just got 2 new pairs of shoes last weekend and by the time Friday came around my feet were screaming at me. The on pair is a 'sneaker' type with memory foam insoles and I got some gels to add extra comforts and the second pair are Naturalizers that were suppose to be extra comfortable.. I am just on my feet for so many hours in the day that I don't think anything will help at this point but just getting use to them.. I have great socks too.. nice and thick that help.. I guess when it comes to our feet the pain is much more noticeable, I feel for you ladies with malady's with your feet.. It can't be easy..
> 
> Isn't that wonderful DeEtta!!! what a nice surprise to find your shawl.. and to learn even more about it..


 Have you looked at the shoes that nurses or cops or other people on their feet for long hours wear? They are designed for extra support and cushioning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't know if any of you subscribe to jriede.com. She regularly does free pattern offerings, and also does tutorials. She is currently offering The Complete Guide to Lace Knitting. Apparently I missed the first few days, but they are available to read still. What caught my attention is that she will be looking at Orenburg Lace on 13th June, Estonian on 14th, Shetland on 15th and Austrian and Bavarian on 16th June.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Yes, I get her postings too and saw today the one on Lace knitting. I have a problem downloading her patterns--they don't. Just posted the problem to her; will see if she responds. I like how organized and prolific she is. Do you know she is in school--medical I think she said. That is a lot of output coming from her.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, she is amazing. She was a nuclear physicist and I guess there aren't that many jobs, so she went back to med school. Somehow she manages to write these tutorials as well as designing shawls and studying too!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Yes, I get her postings too and saw today the one on Lace knitting. I have a problem downloading her patterns--they don't. Just posted the problem to her; will see if she responds. I like how organized and prolific she is. Do you know she is in school--medical I think she said. That is a lot of output coming from her.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> All this talk of feet... I just got 2 new pairs of shoes last weekend and by the time Friday came around my feet were screaming at me. The on pair is a 'sneaker' type with memory foam insoles and I got some gels to add extra comforts and the second pair are Naturalizers that were suppose to be extra comfortable.. I am just on my feet for so many hours in the day that I don't think anything will help at this point but just getting use to them.. I have great socks too.. nice and thick that help.. I guess when it comes to our feet the pain is much more noticeable, I feel for you ladies with malady's with your feet.. It can't be easy..
> 
> Isn't that wonderful DeEtta!!! what a nice surprise to find your shawl.. and to learn even more about it..


I have started getting Vionics, they have an orthaheel that helps stabilize your foot. They aren't cheap but my feet have never hurt when wearing them and were comfortable from day 1. I also have some Romakii sandals that I absolutely love. None of them irritate my Morton's Neuroma either.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--when my son spent a couple of years in Seattle, he was cooking in some nicer restaurants. They had fresh fish daily as some many of the American fishing lines sailed out of that port. Coming back east he was disgusted with what went for fresh fish as he had been truly spoiled. We get fish from NYC twice a week brought upstate to the one fish market which distributes to many restaurants. By then is it already 1 or 2 days old plus any transportation to the City. Maine has/had a fishing industry and it was possible to get fresh mussels and lobster right off the boats which docked along the coast's fishing/tourist towns. Once camped out in Maine and had the best lobster which we simply boiled in the woods and ate.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I don't know if any of you subscribe to jriede.com. She regularly does free pattern offerings, and also does tutorials. She is currently offering The Complete Guide to Lace Knitting. Apparently I missed the first few days, but they are available to read still. What caught my attention is that she will be looking at Orenburg Lace on 13th June, Estonian on 14th, Shetland on 15th and Austrian and Bavarian on 16th June.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sue. I bookmarked them.

I like your chroma, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I have started getting Vionics, they have an orthaheel that helps stabilize your foot. They aren't cheap but my feet have never hurt when wearing them and were comfortable from day 1. I also have some Romakii sandals that I absolutely love. None of them irritate my Morton's Neuroma either.


Great that you have found a shoe that you can wear. I spend a fortune on my shoes because there is no other choice. I consider them a medical device altho govt agencies would probably not. I have had shoes made for me and it was a useless and nightmarish experience. After months of trying to get these manufacturers of shoes for people with feet problems to deal with the problems, this guy tells me that they were not designed for walking!!!!! I was in my late 20's-early 30's when this work was done and had 2 young children. This specialty outlet was apparently used to dealing with older people and walking was not part of their reality. No wonder their customers were not walking--those shoes wouldn't let them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Melanie, me too. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Norma. Will definitely take pics. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Great that you have found a shoe that you can wear. I spend a fortune on my shoes because there is no other choice. I consider them a medical device altho govt agencies would probably not. I have had shoes made for me and it was a useless and nightmarish experience. After months of trying to get these manufacturers of shoes for people with feet problems to deal with the problems, this guy tells me that they were not designed for walking!!!!! I was in my late 20's-early 30's when this work was done and had 2 young children. This specialty outlet was apparently used to dealing with older people and walking was not part of their reality. No wonder their customers were not walking--those shoes wouldn't let them.


For heaven's sake. That's a new one (not designed for walking).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Sue - bookmarked for holiday reading.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a question. I noticed in J.reide's article on designing lace stitches she provides an example near the bottom of the page. It is a written pattern and she says the WS is done in stockinette. Have come across this before and it always confuses me. Does this mean to purl back or to knit back?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think that means purl. I think she had explained something about reverse stockinette, if I remember rightly and that on the wrong side then it would mean knit.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I have a question. I noticed in J.reide's article on designing lace stitches she provides an example near the bottom of the page. It is a written pattern and she says the WS is done in stockinette. Have come across this before and it always confuses me. Does this mean to purl back or to knit back?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Herons...such cheeky devils ! When I was in Fort Lauderdale we went on the water taxi and several homes of millionnaires were shown to us .One had stocked his water feature w ith 30,000$ worth of fish for his daughters wedding day and every one was taken by herons before the wedding took place ! Well that was the story told .I do see one on a roof nearby and know a few people have ponds so guess the chance for a free tea won't be missed.


Thanks for the story, Ann. 

Thanks, Melanie, Norma, Tanya, and Ronie. 

Linda, hang in there. Rest is coming.  Have a wonderful time.

DeEtta, haven't gotten a chance to follow your links yet, but I will. Thanks for all the prep time for these weeks.

Oh, Ronie, lake rentals are the pits. We did 2 for several years. Always a lot of work in the middle of a Sat also. We got rid of them about 3-4 years ago.

Thanks, Sue, for that link. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank You DeEtta! That does help.. since my knitting time has been all of 5 years now there is a lot of history that I still need to learn.. it is one of the reasons I love the magazine "Knitting Traditions" it shares all types of styles and era's of knitting.. I am completely enjoying your LP and learning lots!!
> 
> Melanie I would love to get a leather cover for my Kindle. I have been having fun adding books to it.. I had a knock off that was impossible to get the books onto it.. and it had a leather cover.. unfortunately it doesn't fit.. my Fire is bigger..
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie! It is quite an exciting point to be at!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only just heard of the mass slaughter in Florida- hope it doesn't affect you in any way, Melanie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on finishing Rapunzel Pam. Looking forward to seeing it 

Julie, no, the rampage was a few hours north of me. Initial reports are that the murderer had made threats before to this night club which catered to the gay community. The murderer is also alleged to have sympathies for islamic terrorists. We will hear more as the investigation goes on. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on finishing Rapunzel Pam. Looking forward to seeing it
> 
> Julie, no, the rampage was a few hours north of me. Initial reports are that the murderer had made threats before to this night club which catered to the gay community. The murderer is also alleged to have sympathies for islamic terrorists. We will hear more as the investigation goes on. Very sad indeed.


Absolutely atrocious, apparently your worst ever. So glad it is well away from you, Melanie.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I lucked up at a local JCPenney...they had a size 11 4E or 5E Men's tennis shoe. 2 of the same color and size were available...so I have one pair unused as yet. Totally black in color, so I can use them during Sunday service. This is only 1/2 size larger than my previous teen age choice.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It has quite a crisp look to it, Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think that means purl. I think she had explained something about reverse stockinette, if I remember rightly and that on the wrong side then it would mean knit.
> 
> Sue


Ran into this when I did Gypsy Cream's Huggable Bear pattern--she is a Brit, and it was confusing but I did the Purl on WS as you interpret it. I don't recall reading JReide about this but I haven't read all her writing. Thanx for your input.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I do like it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, that is looking great. I have often fancied using Chroma and after seeing yours I will :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad you are safe, Melanie.

Yay for new shoes, Karen.

Took a walk and got shots of the babies.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Love the pic of the blue heron.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, great start on your scarf. I love how the Chroma looks. I do have some I bought for a project. I must get to that one some day.
> 
> Ann, what a lovely crocheted shawl. You did such a good job and it looks great in red. What an accomplishment to have crochet charts under your belt.
> 
> Here is a picture I got the other day when we were cleaning a house by the lake.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I lucked up at a local JCPenney...they had a size 11 4E or 5E Men's tennis shoe. 2 of the same color and size were available...so I have one pair unused as yet. Totally black in color, so I can use them during Sunday service. This is only 1/2 size larger than my previous teen age choice.


Those are big booties :sm02: My gd had long skinny feet. We were buying her size 11 when she was 12 or 13 if I recall right. Hard to find that size in such narrow widths. But finding 4E or 5E is even harder. You did luck out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, certainly sounds like you have been busy. Hope you will have a wonderful relaxing holiday.

Sue


linda09 said:


> annweb said:
> 
> 
> > Linda ..hope you are all caught up but you will be off again soon .The petrol situation is a worry but has it passed ?
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It is much better. Cutting back on the knitting helped a lot.

Sue


RosD said:


> I hope so too Sue. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Sue. Great start. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> For heaven's sake. That's a new one (not designed for walking).


I thought it was an outrageous statement to make myself and never forgot it. It was also insulting. It was as if he was dealing with an object and not a person who came to him to resolve a problem. There was no recognition of me as a young person who needed to be active. Unfortunately, he was not unique and I run into people who say the most outlandish things to me as if I wasn't even there!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Thanks, Sue. I bookmarked them.
> 
> I like your chroma, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on finishing Rapunzel Pam. Looking forward to seeing it
> 
> Julie, no, the rampage was a few hours north of me. Initial reports are that the murderer had made threats before to this night club which catered to the gay community. The murderer is also alleged to have sympathies for islamic terrorists. We will hear more as the investigation goes on. Very sad indeed.


I was very glad to hear Obama acknowledge this as a hate crime, which is what it is.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, as usual, Bev. Thanks for sharing.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> So glad you are safe, Melanie.
> 
> Yay for new shoes, Karen.
> 
> Took a walk and got shots of the babies.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, your crocheted shawl looks beautiful. Glad you want to work with charts again. I would like sometime to try that pattern.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--great pics, especially the ones of the fire pinks and the butterfly. You have some really rich habitats around you. Great fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My DH was helping my SIL with some work around their new house today before they move on Thursday, so I was knitting today, other than when two of my daughters and their families stopped by for surprise visits.

I did manage to work on the European Cup scarf and finished Wales. Next pattern I chose was Nordirland.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you are safe, Melanie.
> 
> Yay for new shoes, Karen.
> 
> Took a walk and got shots of the babies.


Great shots, as always Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My DH was helping my SIL with some work around their new house today before they move on Thursday, so I was knitting today, other than when two of my daughters and their families stopped by for surprise visits.
> 
> I did manage to work on the European Cup scarf and finished Wales. Next pattern I chose was Nordirland.
> 
> Sue


This Chroma yarn colorway is beautiful. Can't wait to see the whole piece worked up in it. As usual, your knitting is superb.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--great pics, especially the ones of the fire pinks and the butterfly. You have some really rich habitats around you. Great fun.


I hope to have a new environment soon for pictures. The North side of the new apartments appears to be mostly shady for most of the day...don't know what squirrel (hmmm, no more squirrel worries? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ) at the new place we'll have. We're being forced out...but I see it as new opportunity too.

Seems like it's the year to move for a few of us!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on finishing Rapunzel Pam. Looking forward to seeing it
> 
> Julie, no, the rampage was a few hours north of me. Initial reports are that the murderer had made threats before to this night club which catered to the gay community. The murderer is also alleged to have sympathies for islamic terrorists. We will hear more as the investigation goes on. Very sad indeed.


Thank you, Melanie! Need to get my act together and get my FOs blocked.

Yes, that shooting is terribly sad.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My DH was helping my SIL with some work around their new house today before they move on Thursday, so I was knitting today, other than when two of my daughters and their families stopped by for surprise visits.
> 
> I did manage to work on the European Cup scarf and finished Wales. Next pattern I chose was Nordirland.
> 
> Sue


It's looking great, Sue! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you are safe, Melanie.
> 
> Yay for new shoes, Karen.
> 
> Took a walk and got shots of the babies.


Wonderful photos, Bev! :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, I love how you scarf is starting out with the Chroma yarn. 

Julie, that is great that you are handy with tools. It really is a good skill to have. When I went to high school, the boys had shop and the girls had what was called home ec.( I don't remember what the ec stood for) we learned basic cooking and sewing. 

DeEtta, the resource links you posted this morning have so much information! I will enjoy browsing through them more. Have them all saved. 

Ann, your crochet shawl is gorgeous and such a nice bright color. Very cheerful looking. 

Bev, great picture of that beautiful blue heron. What a magnificent bird!
Pg33


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, sounds like you are right on track getting things settled so you can relax on your get away. Hope you are bringing some knitting projects along with you as well. 

Thanks for the link Sue. More great information to browse through. 

Good knitting progress Melanie. I've finally finished clue 2 of First Gift and will start 3 soon. I did the Year of Lace June section first. Felt good to get something completed! 

Love the new photos Bev. I do see the fluffy baby and that flower is an incredible color!

Sue that last is a pretty pattern for the scarf. Looks great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Good knitting progress Melanie. I've finally finished clue 2 of First Gift and will start 3 soon. I did the Year of Lace June section first.


It looks great, Caryn! :sm24: I need to get a photo taken of my completed June clue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue and Caryn. re: Blue Heron

Thanks, Sue, Pam, Tanya, Caryn and all who commented on my latest pics. It was an extraordinary walk this afternoon.  Lots of butterflies.

Great work on your BON scarf, Caryn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Coming along nicely Sue.

Good luck on the move Karyn. Hope you get nice squirrels 

I agree Caryn, it does feel like one has accomplished something once finishing the current BON clue  I have not done mine yet though. Yours does look nice.

When I was in junior high (grades 6 through 8) we had (in 8th grade I think) paired classes. I took home ec (ec stood for economics although it was a cooking class so I never got the connection) and metal working. I learned to make mac-n-cheese along with how to cast molten metal, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, I love how you scarf is starting out with the Chroma yarn.
> 
> Julie, that is great that you are handy with tools. It really is a good skill to have. When I went to high school, the boys had shop and the girls had what was called home ec.( I don't remember what the ec stood for) we learned basic cooking and sewing.
> 
> ...


Here it would stand for'ec'(onomics), could be the same for you, maybe? I do find carpentry a bit hard on my arthriticky limbs now a days!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Sue, I love how you scarf is starting out with the Chroma yarn.
> 
> Julie, that is great that you are handy with tools. It really is a good skill to have. When I went to high school, the boys had shop and the girls had what was called home ec.( I don't remember what the ec stood for) we learned basic cooking and sewing.
> 
> ...


Caryn, Home Economics. We did sewing, meal planning and had to calculate the cost of meals. I saw my first electric stove in that class and for someone used to propane it was an experience!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Now that we have looked at a lot of examples of Shetland Shawls, it seems that the basic construction of the shawls using a center panel surrounded by a border and then edged is pretty simple in concept. Today with our modern tools including circular needles of extremely long lengths and written materials from which we can work, there is little reason why a modern shawl can’t be made, but using the construction template of the Shetlands. After days and days of looking at samples and trying to analyze what those expert knitters did to accomplish such beautiful pieces, let’s set out to design our own shawls. We need to start making decisions:

The Yarn – ultra fine, cobweb yarn isn’t necessary to create a beautiful shawl. However, it is true that lace motifs show better in lighter weight yarns; so using lace weight or fingerweight yarn should work. You’ve no doubt noticed that virtually all the samples were done in white or cream – well that was because the crofter’s weren’t dyeing their yarns, but were using the natural fibers. Today we have wide color choices, but constructing a shawl that focuses on its construction and lace motifs might suggest that multi-colored yarns wouldn’t render the best results. Solid or heather colors should work fine. Shetland shawls are by definition done in wool, and I would suggest that wools or other animal fibers be used because of the unique requirements of extreme blocking. With experience, other yarn fibers can be used experimentally.

The Needles -- Working swatches and blocking them will define the size of needle you choose once the yarn is determined. I prefer to work with circular needles of varying lengths (so interchangeable needles and cords are a boon). I also find working the first couple of inches of the lace edging is easier if one double point needle of the same size is used. The same size needles should be used throughout the whole shawl.

The Lace Pattern Motifs – Now is the time to start exploring reference materials and identifying the lace patterns which you wish to incorporate into the shawl. Shawls can be accomplished by using over-all patterns for the center panel and/or the border or by combining various patterns for a more complex presentation. Visually, it generally doesn’t work if you combined a motif with patterning on every row with one that has patterning on other row. You will need to experiment to find a combination that is balanced. 

As to the source of lace motifs, there is no reason why one needs to limit themselves to the traditional Shetland motifs. Some of the traditional motifs I have used often; but others I’m not fond of. So I freely mix lace motifs regardless of their origin. The real question is the visual impact that is created. 

Tomorrow we will continue with the issues that need some design consideration and decisions. In the meantime, you might want to take a few minutes and look in your stash for a suitable yarn for your “personally designed” shawl. Later we will talk about the size of that shawl – and I’m going to suggest that you make a small one first, just to practice following the pattern, and experiencing the progress. That of course, makes a difference with how much yarn you will need. 

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs, Pg 31: Internet Resources.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you are safe, Melanie.
> 
> Yay for new shoes, Karen.
> 
> Took a walk and got shots of the babies.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, certainly sounds like you have been busy. Hope you will have a wonderful relaxing holiday.
> 
> Sue


I will do my best, Sue. :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you are safe, Melanie.
> 
> Yay for new shoes, Karen.
> 
> Took a walk and got shots of the babies.


Wow!!! Great photos. I love the fire pinks :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My DH was helping my SIL with some work around their new house today before they move on Thursday, so I was knitting today, other than when two of my daughters and their families stopped by for surprise visits.
> 
> I did manage to work on the European Cup scarf and finished Wales. Next pattern I chose was Nordirland.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> My DH was helping my SIL with some work around their new house today before they move on Thursday, so I was knitting today, other than when two of my daughters and their families stopped by for surprise visits.
> 
> I did manage to work on the European Cup scarf and finished Wales. Next pattern I chose was Nordirland.
> 
> Sue


Three cheers for Wales :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great BON, Caryn. I love your colour way :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, sounds like you are right on track getting things settled so you can relax on your get away. Hope you are bringing some knitting projects along with you as well.
> 
> Good knitting progress Melanie. I've finally finished clue 2 of First Gift and will start 3 soon. I did the Year of Lace June section first. Felt good to get something completed!
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I can't wait to start. I will choose some yarn today!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautifully clear explanation of the process, DeEtta. The hard bit will be getting the numbers right.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--Home Ec was called economics as a propaganda means to define women's place in the home and her role in maintaining the family. I, too, recall those classes and the yucky food we made. I still recall the shepherd's pie which was a new idea to me. The benefit of the class was its looser structure so students could move around and be more casual in class. The only shop where girls were allowed to handle any tools was leather shop which was an elective and I took that one, loving it. We were not allowed to cut the leather, but did the hole punching and embossing of the patterns we chose.

Your BON is looking terrific and love your color.

DFL--not understanding using the scrap yarn for casting on. The schematic notes do not say to remove the scrap yarn, but I imagine this must me done as the scrap would be a different yarn. A provisional CO would be best, no?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I love the red for your next Gansey. :sm01:

Way to keep your eyes open for the bigger camera bag, Bev!

Barbara, your shawl looks wonderful on you, great colors!

p.25


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--not understanding using the scrap yarn for casting on. The schematic notes do not say to remove the scrap yarn, but I imagine this must me done as the scrap would be a different yarn. A provisional CO would be best, no?


Tanya -- I'm sure this comment was addressed to me. And yes, you could use a provisionsal cast on, and the exact line-for-line, step-by-step written instructions will be what Part 2 of the session provides. There are 2 places where you I use a scrap yarn cast on: for the center panel and the edging. In the case of the center panel, the scrap yarn is removed when you are in the process of picking up stitches "around" the center panel and a provisional could be used here if that is your preference. The second is for the beginning of the edging and here it will depend on how you want to setup for the eventual join of the two ends of the edging. More on this later.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautifully clear explanation of the process, DeEtta. The hard bit will be getting the numbers right.


I'm going to do my best to help set up a method that is pretty easy. The plan is to prepare a template/worksheet that you can follow. I know this can be done, the question is whether I can explain it. Coming in Part 2


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm going to do my best to help set up a method that is pretty easy. The plan is to prepare a template/worksheet that you can follow. I know this can be done, the question is whether I can explain it. Coming in Part 2


So far your explanations have been very easy to understand but I will definitely need help getting my head around numbers - a weakness of mine. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I love the red for your next Gansey. :sm01:
> 
> Way to keep your eyes open for the bigger camera bag, Bev!
> 
> ...


I will be able to start it and work part way up to the yokes I think with the one cone I have at the moment, but I hope when I get my dividend later in the year to be able to buy the extra I will need. I am a bit fed up, the grey Gansey that featured in my workshop for Shirley, has a hole developed at the end of the right sleeve gusset- it looks like I must have snagged it on something- I have more of the wool to darn it- but it is buried in the spare bedroom! I am loving wearing the green Gansey, I would love to be able to wear it every day, but neither do I want to ruin it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is an incredible study of Shetland Shawls, DeEtta!!! Thank you!

How frustrating for you to have such problems finding good shoes, Tanya. Your attitude is amazing.

Sue, where did you find the pattern for the European Cup Scarf. It is going to be beautiful, actually, it already is. :sm02:

Great photos, Bev!!!

Enjoy your outing with your dogs, Ronie!

Happy Creating! I'm off and running. Take Care, all!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- I'm sure this comment was addressed to me. And yes, you could use a provisionsal cast on, and the exact line-for-line, step-by-step written instructions will be what Part 2 of the session provides. There are 2 places where you I use a scrap yarn cast on: for the center panel and the edging. In the case of the center panel, the scrap yarn is removed when you are in the process of picking up stitches "around" the center panel and a provisional could be used here if that is your preference. The second is for the beginning of the edging and here it will depend on how you want to setup for the eventual join of the two ends of the edging. More on this later.


DeEtta--yes i was addressing it to you. Understand completely and that is what I thought but the way it was written made me stop and wonder so I asked. Thanx for responding.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be able to start it and work part way up to the yokes I think with the one cone I have at the moment, but I hope when I get my dividend later in the year to be able to buy the extra I will need. I am a bit fed up, the grey Gansey that featured in my workshop for Shirley, has a hole developed at the end of the right sleeve gusset- it looks like I must have snagged it on something- I have more of the wool to darn it- but it is buried in the spare bedroom! I am loving wearing the green Gansey, I would love to be able to wear it every day, but neither do I want to ruin it!


I hope the hole in the grey is an easy fix, Julie.

What stitches do you plan to use for your red? Have you figured those out yet? Or are you done figuring/designing? :sm17:

Enjoy your green. :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Great that you have found a shoe that you can wear. I spend a fortune on my shoes because there is no other choice. I consider them a medical device altho govt agencies would probably not. I have had shoes made for me and it was a useless and nightmarish experience. After months of trying to get these manufacturers of shoes for people with feet problems to deal with the problems, this guy tells me that they were not designed for walking!!!!! I was in my late 20's-early 30's when this work was done and had 2 young children. This specialty outlet was apparently used to dealing with older people and walking was not part of their reality. No wonder their customers were not walking--those shoes wouldn't let them.


I'm not sure if you have medical insurance but they will pay for 'Diabetic shoes' so they should pay for any other special shoes... I am possitive that their way of doing them is much better these days and are much better looking... 
I have looked into the shoes Nurses wear my problem is a resource for them.. I have funny feet (don't we all) so I need to try on every pair I buy and then I still get a little off... the one pair of sneakers I bought are fine.. I just need to keep the good socks on... when I go to a fashion sock is when I get into trouble.. I also need a different type of gels for my slip ons.. both are suppose to be for people who are on their feet all day... I just have tiny little feet for a large body.. LOL I do hope this week is better!! although I do have a much longer day today so I'll stick with comfort over fashion today!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I hope to have a new environment soon for pictures. The North side of the new apartments appears to be mostly shady for most of the day...don't know what squirrel (hmmm, no more squirrel worries? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ) at the new place we'll have. We're being forced out...but I see it as new opportunity too.
> 
> Seems like it's the year to move for a few of us!


I'm sorry you are being forced out! I do hope your new place suits you all better and has a nice place for your plants... possibly some new exciting plants already established :sm01: 
It is your good fortune that you found shoes in your size! when I was younger I wore AAA width shoes.. we had to go to either Penny's or Buster Browns... I don't even know if there is a Buster Browns around anymore!

This shooting is heart sickening!!! I hate it when people take their beliefs in hand to kill other people... and I had heard that Obama declared it as a act of terrorism because of the link to Isis! I didn't hear anything about a hate crime.. although I think that is just what it was.. because of what his father had said about him going beserk over a same sex kiss... good grief.. walk away and get on with your life.. why kill everyone!! oh it makes me ill... I have no patience with that type of thinking... I'm so glad my parents raised me the way they did...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--yes i was addressing it to you. Understand completely and that is what I thought but the way it was written made me stop and wonder so I asked. Thanx for responding.


No problem. It is has been a challenge to prepare this without the benefit of someone's reading it for clarity -- so I'm not surprised that I manage to cause some confusion. But I'm of the theory that it is better to ask questions, than to grope around blindly in the dark. So thank you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, I love how you scarf is starting out with the Chroma yarn.
> 
> Julie, that is great that you are handy with tools. It really is a good skill to have. When I went to high school, the boys had shop and the girls had what was called home ec.( I don't remember what the ec stood for) we learned basic cooking and sewing.
> 
> ...


That would be Home Economics where we learned to cook and sew.... or in other words be good housewives.. LOL I love that class though and was sad to see it leave the schools... but the boys still have Shop!!! I think the girls can take that class now too though :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry you are being forced out! I do hope your new place suits you all better and has a nice place for your plants... possibly some new exciting plants already established :sm01:
> It is your good fortune that you found shoes in your size! when I was younger I wore AAA width shoes.. we had to go to either Penny's or Buster Browns... I don't even know if there is a Buster Browns around anymore!
> 
> This shooting is heart sickening!!! I hate it when people take their beliefs in hand to kill other people... and I had heard that Obama declared it as a act of terrorism because of the link to Isis! I didn't hear anything about a hate crime.. although I think that is just what it was.. because of what his father had said about him going beserk over a same sex kiss... good grief.. walk away and get on with your life.. why kill everyone!! oh it makes me ill... I have no patience with that type of thinking... I'm so glad my parents raised me the way they did...


You need to be careful with the news. I listened to the news where Obama called it a hate crime and terrorism. It was clearly a hate crime. Be suspicious about the use of 'terrorsim' as all violent acts are terrorizing, including war and police behavior. This guy was very homophobic according to his family and co-workers. He also was employed/trained as a security worker which is why/how he got his licenses for weapons. And his ex-wife called him abusive and had to be rescued from him. She called him unstable. Am waiting to hear he was on psychotropic drums as almost every one of these mass shooters have been. This country needs to begin to prosecute hate crimes seriously and stop using these horrific events to push militarizing us.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pg.38 DeEtta I have your page marked... I have to be to work early today but I so want to do this!!! I'm very excited... I will get back to it soon... hopefully tonight.. I didn't get to the links yesterday like I wanted...  good thing is I have a pretty easy schedule this week so I should be able to get some good knitting done in the evenings 

Our hike was great yesterday.. we were going to the beach like normal but the wind was so bad.. we did let the dogs out for a short jaunt then we took off to the park.. it is in a gully so there is a wind block.. it was wonderful... we took the 'fitness trail' LOL only we took it starting in the wrong direction and at the end of it there was a sign.."warning 'Poison Oak'" now we just wait and see... it takes up to a week to show itself.. lets hope it didn't get on us... we were wearing long pants and sweatshirts so we should be fine... There are other trails there too so we are excited to explore them too...

Interweave is having a 80% off sale... and if you make it 25 per page.. pages 10 and 11 have some nice books on lace.. I am considering it...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> No problem. It is has been a challenge to prepare this without the benefit of someone's reading it for clarity -- so I'm not surprised that I manage to cause some confusion. But I'm of the theory that it is better to ask questions, than to grope around blindly in the dark. So thank you.


We all appreciate the amount of work you are putting into this 'module.' It is also hard to put something together in such a causal setting as we have. So no apologies needed..


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Some days there are so many posts to catch up on.
Super pics again Bev .Hope the hole is soon mended easily Julie .Best of luck in your new location Karen. Have a really good holiday Linda .
Your knitting of the June pattern is stunning Caryn .
Thank you for the comments re my gaudy shawl .
Sue ,I like your scarf and pleased that Wales featured so early in it .They did well in the tournament too .Hip hip etc .
The chroma colours are all so pretty IMO .I am thinking of doing a simple scarf in it for my kindly neighbour and shall use it as my going away project.
Ronie ,hope the new shoes soon wear in. Being on your feet all day is exhausting .I hope you escaped the plant when walking .it sounds pretty horrid and did the dogs stay clear of it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'm going to do my best to help set up a method that is pretty easy. The plan is to prepare a template/worksheet that you can follow. I know this can be done, the question is whether I can explain it. Coming in Part 2


I think you explanations are pretty good. Some of the beauty of our process here on LP is that our questions and responses will help you fine tune your process while we do ours.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry you are being forced out! I do hope your new place suits you all better and has a nice place for your plants... possibly some new exciting plants already established :sm01:
> It is your good fortune that you found shoes in your size! when I was younger I wore AAA width shoes.. we had to go to either Penny's or Buster Browns... I don't even know if there is a Buster Browns around anymore!
> 
> This shooting is heart sickening!!! I hate it when people take their beliefs in hand to kill other people... and I had heard that Obama declared it as a act of terrorism because of the link to Isis! I didn't hear anything about a hate crime.. although I think that is just what it was.. because of what his father had said about him going beserk over a same sex kiss... good grief.. walk away and get on with your life.. why kill everyone!! oh it makes me ill... I have no patience with that type of thinking... I'm so glad my parents raised me the way they did...


I didn't take after my mother's side of the family regarding feet. She had long skinny feet, a size 9AAAA/5A heel. She had trouble finding shoes and wore Clarke's a lot. It was so funny to see her slippers. She used a hair clip to pull them together to make them narrow enough. I took after my Dad's side, tiny little toes with those high arches I have mentioned before. I offer wear a 6.5 but usually a 7 which is small for my 5'7" height. I would gladly trade bigger feet for smaller hips ????

I agree with you on the tragedy of yesterday's shooting. My husband and I watched a lot of the news programs yesterday. Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Karen, you were lucky to find those shoes. It must be very challenging to find shoes. Good luck with the move. Your positive attitude when being forced out is admirable. 

Love the pictures Bev. 

Hope you are resting up, Linda. 

Sue, it is exciting to see your scarf progress. Such an interesting approach. 

Caryn, your June BON is looking good. 

Toni, thank you for the compliments on my P shawl. I did soak it in some water with hair conditioner and it is laying much nicer now. 

Julie, boo hoo on the hole in your sweater.???? Hope you can fix it.

Ok, Ronie, now I have to look at the interweave sale. I was there earlier today but looking at the weaving books. They are inspiration to me. I am finishing up,my current project and weaving a rug is in the back of my mind. I have woven 4 but have a lot of wool on cones.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, thanks DeEtta for all the info.

Toni, here is the link

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/andreas-em-fanschal

It took me the longest time figuring out what the EM stood for, then I realized it was europaisische Meisterschaft( championship) or European Cup, with which I am familiar. I just liked the idea of trying out different patterns, which this offers. Then yesterday I discovered a German book, "Oma's Strickgeheimnisse" ( Grandma's Knitting Secrets), which contains 200 stitch patterns. I had wondered where the patterns for the advent calendar scarves came from, and hoping this might be a source. I wasn't sure if I could get it through Amazon here, but had no problem ordering a used copy.

Sue



TLL said:


> This is an incredible study of Shetland Shawls, DeEtta!!! Thank you!
> 
> Sue, where did you find the pattern for the European Cup Scarf. It is going to be beautiful, actually, it already is. :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Linda and Norma.  Thanks, Toni, Ann and Barbara.

Wow, Home Economics. A blast from the past. I remember sewing and apron and planning, determining the cost and making meals.

THanks, DeEtta, for a new installment. I was sure I was not going to do this, but you have entranced me.  I have just the yarn and I like the idea of a small one first. 

Karen, I don't know if I mentioned it before or not, but so sorry you are getting forced out of your apartment. I hope the new place with be very amenable to you and your parents.

I will chime in on the shootings. So sad and horrific. It leaves me speechless what people will do to others.

Also, the adjuster on Sat was outstanding. He determined a percentage of the damage was due to wind damage and paid a percentage for us. He also gave us good info on what caused the rot and how to fix the top hex so it doesn't happen again. He could not replace any of the rotted OSB board. We are pleased.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda and Norma.  Thanks, Toni, Ann and Barbara.
> 
> Wow, Home Economics. A blast from the past. I remember sewing and apron and planning, determining the cost and making meals.
> 
> ...


So glad you have some help with cost and good advice, Bev. De Etta is drawing me I too. Perhaps I'll fit in some planning even while I'm away. We'll see. I'll take a notebook just in case.
Karen, I'm sorry I hadn't picked up your housing difficulties (reading too much too quickly) but do hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am glad things are moving on your house repairs. Karen, I do hope your move is beneficial. It must very difficult for you all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I am glad things are moving on your house repairs. Karen, I do hope your move is beneficial. It must very difficult for you all.


Ditto from me to both Bev and Karen.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Caryn! :sm24: I need to get a photo taken of my completed June clue.


Thanks Pam. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Great work on your BON scarf, Caryn.


Thank you Bev. It was an easy pattern to get done this month.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope the hole in the grey is an easy fix, Julie.
> 
> What stitches do you plan to use for your red? Have you figured those out yet? Or are you done figuring/designing? :sm17:
> 
> Enjoy your green. :sm02:


It should not be too difficult Toni- probably just knit a small patch and sew it on, although a soft leather patch would work well too, just don't think I have any soft enough.
I suspect I will be working on another 'original' for the red, although Starmore has made some lovely designs. The decision will come after I've completed the DK one I am working now, which will definitely be an original.
I am tempted to wear the green all the time at the moment!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks re this months Bon, Melanie. And now I do remember the economics part of home ec. You were lucky to be able to do the metal work as well. But you went to hs much later than I. 

That must have been some experience seeing and using an electric stove for the first time, Tricia. I still prefer gas, but I have an electric one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pg.38 DeEtta I have your page marked... I have to be to work early today but I so want to do this!!! I'm very excited... I will get back to it soon... hopefully tonight.. I didn't get to the links yesterday like I wanted...  good thing is I have a pretty easy schedule this week so I should be able to get some good knitting done in the evenings
> 
> Our hike was great yesterday.. we were going to the beach like normal but the wind was so bad.. we did let the dogs out for a short jaunt then we took off to the park.. it is in a gully so there is a wind block.. it was wonderful... we took the 'fitness trail' LOL only we took it starting in the wrong direction and at the end of it there was a sign.."warning 'Poison Oak'" now we just wait and see... it takes up to a week to show itself.. lets hope it didn't get on us... we were wearing long pants and sweatshirts so we should be fine... There are other trails there too so we are excited to explore them too...
> 
> Interweave is having a 80% off sale... and if you make it 25 per page.. pages 10 and 11 have some nice books on lace.. I am considering it...


Hoping indeed that you don't have a reaction to the Poison Oak. Do you have to touch it?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am tempted to wear the green all the time at the moment!


 :sm01: It is currently 88 or so degrees here now (a bit over 31 C) so the idea of wearing anything with sleeves, let alone wool, is anathema to me. But I am very glad you have the opportunity to wear your gansey Julie, it looks good on you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope to track down the yarn this afternoon. Thanks Ann.



annweb said:


> Some days there are so many posts to catch up on.
> Super pics again Bev .Hope the hole is soon mended easily Julie .Best of luck in your new location Karen. Have a really good holiday Linda .
> Your knitting of the June pattern is stunning Caryn .
> Thank you for the comments re my gaudy shawl .
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> ...
> Julie, boo hoo on the hole in your sweater.???? Hope you can fix it.
> ...


Glad you have the P(feilraupe?) lying better now, I have not yet darned in my ends- yesterday I went down to Papakura, to the weaving class, with 5 pairs of gloves, I have sold all of them, which is a nice little boost- it was a beautiful day if chilly, and my new friend drove me home again which was very kind of her. She has taken my phone number, and said she may pick me up to go there, in future. That would be great!

The hole is more of a nuisance than any thing, Barbara! It should not take long to fix once I have tracked down the wool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> Also, the adjuster on Sat was outstanding. He determined a percentage of the damage was due to wind damage and paid a percentage for us. He also gave us good info on what caused the rot and how to fix the top hex so it doesn't happen again. He could not replace any of the rotted OSB board. We are pleased.


I am glad you are happy with his decision! I guess any help is good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :sm01: It is currently 88 or so degrees here now (a bit over 31 C) so the idea of wearing anything with sleeves, let alone wool, is anathema to me. But I am very glad you have the opportunity to wear your gansey Julie, it looks good on you.


Thank you Melanie! Our high is predicted to be 17*C, but it will be only for a brief part around mid-day, if it follows the pattern of yesterday, it is certainly no where near that right now, I really should have put on a pair of my gloves!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks DeEtta for this installment on the designing of a Shetland shawl and what we will need to think about. I must look for some appropriate yarn. I really want to give this a try. 

Karen, I must have missed your moving news too. Sorry you are being forced out of where you live now. Hope the new place will be comfy and you will settle in soon. 

Thank you Norma, Tanya, Ann, and Barbara re: BON

That is too bad about the gray Gansey getting a hole Julie. I sure hope you will be able to fix it. I saw your post of your green one on the digest and the close up of the yoke. It is such a unique set of patterns and so intricate. I also liked the map you showed. I am watching a series on tv, The Outlander, and they are just about to fight that war you talked about! 

Glad you had a good hike Ronie. Hope you didn't get in touch with the poison oak. 

Good news about the insurance coverage Bev. That will be of some help. 

Julie, that is good news that you sold all those gloves and that you now will have a ride to your group!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks DeEtta for this installment on the designing of a Shetland shawl and what we will need to think about. I must look for some appropriate yarn. I really want to give this a try.
> 
> Karen, I must have missed your moving news too. Sorry you are being forced out of where you live now. Hope the new place will be comfy and you will settle in soon.
> 
> ...


It certainly is great having our guided tour for constructing a Shetland Shawl- I have a ball of yarn in mind for my first attempt.

Hoping Karen is able to settle quickly into her new home.

The hole is a nuisance, I don't like going out in public looking too disreputable!

BTW, there are Scots who can get very worked up, even now-a-days, about what happened at Culloden.

I must set about making a few more gloves. For one lady I will have to recalculate to small- she has a very tiny hand.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you have the P(feilraupe?) lying better now, I have not yet darned in my ends- yesterday I went down to Papakura, to the weaving class, with 5 pairs of gloves, I have sold all of them, which is a nice little boost- it was a beautiful day if chilly, and my new friend drove me home again which was very kind of her. She has taken my phone number, and said she may pick me up to go there, in future. That would be great!
> 
> The hole is more of a nuisance than any thing, Barbara! It should not take long to fix once I have tracked down the wool.


What are you doing in the weaving class? I downloaded Handwoven's top 10 rugs this morning. It was on sale for $3.48 and most of the yarn was for rug yarn or wool. Will be studying that to see if there is a design I can make.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Linda and Norma.  Thanks, Toni, Ann and Barbara.
> 
> Wow, Home Economics. A blast from the past. I remember sewing and apron and planning, determining the cost and making meals.
> 
> Also, the adjuster on Sat was outstanding. He determined a percentage of the damage was due to wind damage and paid a percentage for us. He also gave us good info on what caused the rot and how to fix the top hex so it doesn't happen again. He could not replace any of the rotted OSB board. We are pleased.


Bev, that is good news about the insurance adjuster.

Home ec is a blast from the past but the only jobs women were expected to do were secretary, teaching, sales, and similar jobs. Boys were not allowed to take Home Ec until about the mid '70's or later and girls could not take shop, engineering or even drafting or design until about cheap same time. Skill, career desires, aptitude made no difference.

I remember taking a test that was to indicate what a person was suited to do or the skills s/he had. The guidance councilor just shook his head and said too bad I was a girl. I tested higher in mechanical skills than all the boys in the school. All I remember mechanical on the tests was pictures of gears and pulleys with belts and having to determine which way the last one would turn when the first one turned the direction indicated. ANCIENT HISTORY!

I think we studied some nutrition in home ec too, stuff that has changed over the years. But balanced diet, calories, pleasing appearance of the plate and meal, importance of eating different color foods and how some items only came from nature and not man-made pills. The class I was in didn't teach simple food preparation, but fancier stuff you might do for a party. :sm16:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping indeed that you don't have a reaction to the Poison Oak. Do you have to touch it?


My mother didn't. She would get it walking down the center of the road and washing Dad's work clothes. Hope you don'the have a reaction Ronie and that the dogs didn't bring it home on their fur. :sm19:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Love your new blue friend Caryn .
> De Etta ..thank you again for the info .Have a good time with guests .
> DFL ...you are a temptress .We need to do so much and the magazines are so tempting to look through.
> Off topic totally .I live in the City of Manchester and right next to it is the city of Salford .The Manchester Ship Canal finishes in Salford and it is now a popular area for tourists .
> Here are a few birds on the water .People will insist on throwing rubbish .They aslo feed bread to the birds grrrrr.


Love the photo Ann. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Got the Green Gansey finished. Put it on this morning, and have not wanted to take it off!
> Selfie image.


It does look warm and cozy Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a picture of a chipmunk. Notice his puffed up cheeks. When Gary and I have walked, we have noticed a low chirping sound and assumed it was toads. This time the chipmunk ran up on a log above the ground cover to give alarm. So, I caught him and the mystery is solved.


Beautiful chipmunk Bev. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Norma and Pam.
> 
> Also, DeEtta, I don't think I mentioned your latest installment. Great info on the edgings.


Thanks from me too DeEtta. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two and a bit hours to sunrise- and warm enough not to have it on! Then I plan to take some photos of it- I realised at nearly the end of the second sleeve that I had mis-read Alice Starmore's directions for the sleeve- so I can't really call it her design at all! But I am keen to make another for my self, I am wondering about the red that I knitted for Cousin Jean- because I have a whole cone of the red left over.


It's gorgeous Julie, I love the colour. ????
P24


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What are you doing in the weaving class? I downloaded Handwoven's top 10 rugs this morning. It was on sale for $3.48 and most of the yarn was for rug yarn or wool. Will be studying that to see if there is a design I can make.


We are learning the traditional Maori skill of weaving a feather cloak, I would have had photos, but had forgotten to put my SD card back into the camera (duh). It is a method of weaving without a loom. In old times two stakes would be driven into the ground and the cloak suspended on those. In our class we have a simple wooden frame with nails driven in, and attach the work to that. You will understand better when I remember my camera!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My mother didn't. She would get it walking down the center of the road and washing Dad's work clothes. Hope you don'the have a reaction Ronie and that the dogs didn't bring it home on their fur. :sm19:


From all people have said it really is one to try and avoid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It does look warm and cozy Julie. ????


Thank you Ros, it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Julie, I love the colour. ????
> P24


It is nice and cheery!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, I have watched the first season of Outlander (read all the books) but have to wait until season two comes out on DVD. Enjoy!

Ronie, you might not be allergic to Poison Oak. I am not allergic to either it or Poison Sumac, but Poison Ivy will do me in. Hopefully all will be well for you, DH, and the pooches.

Tricia, I too scored high on the 'boy' aptitudes, and had the handwriting to match, lol! I am an odd duck - I like muscle cars and football, and lace knitting, high heels, and belly dancing. Pretty much everything, lol.

Julie, that is good news on the sale of your gloves. Nice little bit of pin money


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Here is a picture of my finished Pfeilraupe. It is a one time only pattern for me. I'm too used to the lacy patterns which give more variety. I'm ok with it though.


It's beautiful and looks gorgeous on you Barbara. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Barbara is rather a stunning looking lady!


I agree with you Julie. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--missed out on why you are being forced to move. Never a happy moment but hopefully the new place will be better. Hope you can move your planters and have good sun for them. Using planters definitely has an advantage.

Ronie--if you should break out with poison oak, try vinegar on it. It does help with PI, taking down the itch and drying it out.

Yesterday and today are bizarre, particularly yesterday. The sun was beautiful and warm, mid-70's F but the wind was almost like a hurricane. Trees swaying mightily in the wind. Gardening felt great, even cool, in the wind. The thistles were a dense forest about 4-5+ ft tall. Spent several hours over 2 days pulling it out and got quite a bit done. Borrowed a Mantis tiller from my chimney guy and have been thrilled my shoulder allows me to pull start it. Have not been able to operate pull starts for many years. So am getting the last few spots tilled somewhat and it is making the spading of the soil so much easier. The machine is such a shake, rattle and roll unit I can handle it for only short spurts of time but the garden is beginning to look like it should. Found space for the several dozen beet seedlings that all sprouted finally and room for several other varieties. Yea!!!!

Here are some garden pics. From the thistle forest to bare soil and volunteer garlics. Pulled up a bunch of them to make room for other things and will have some early scapes and bulbs while waiting for the main crop to finish. The lettuce is also all volunteer from previous plantings--second year of it volunteering. And then some things that I actually planted this year with all the volunteer fennel and edible weeds waiting to be thinned out next.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--good to see you here again.


Thank you Tanya. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- it is so good to see you with us again. I really shouldn't speak for everyone else, but what the heck -- we've been missing you. Hope your health is holding up and you've been engaged in a lot of having FUN.


Thank you so much DeEtta, I've been missing all of you too. I think I'm ok. ???? ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, how great that you got your gloves sold. And Yay! for the ride and possible pick up next time. Sounds like you have found another good friend. 

Thanks, Ros. And I LOVE your new avatar. 

Ok, Julie, looking forward to weaving pictures. 

Your garden is looking great, Tanya.

Walked again today and think I have down what I need to do to get pictures. Take a few and walk on, try not to stop and stay in one place too long. Got a good one today-you can see both babies, though the one in mostly behind the tree branch on the right with a few wing feathers sticking out. They are starting to get some color to them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are learning the traditional Maori skill of weaving a feather cloak, I would have had photos, but had forgotten to put my SD card back into the camera (duh). It is a method of weaving without a loom. In old times two stakes would be driven into the ground and the cloak suspended on those. In our class we have a simple wooden frame with nails driven in, and attach the work to that. You will understand better when I remember my camera!!!!!


What a fantastic experience. I think I remember now that you explained this a few LPs ago.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> I agree with you Julie. ????


Thank you, Ros. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ros ..good to see you back.


Thank you Ann. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros it is good to see you again... I hope all is well with you :sm01:


Thank you Ronie, I hope so too. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, so good to hear from you again. Hope all is well for you and family. Sure do miss those smiley Jackson pictures!


Thank you Caryn. It's a very warm and fuzzy feeling to think that you are missed. ???? P31


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I decided to have a go at the European Cup Fan scarf/shawl. The first pattern I chose was Albanien (Albania). This includes nupps and double yarnovers. The scarf has an attached edging. I have to be careful as it is a 13 row edging, but the patterns are of various different lengths, so row 1 of the pattern might not be row 1 of the pattern. Now I have to do the divider, before starting the next pattern, which is going to be Wales.
> 
> I am using KnitPicks Chroma yarn. I have not used it before, but I do like how it is knitting up.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> As I was preparing for this survey of Shetland Shawls, I found three very good resources on the internet. Since you are no doubt ready for a break, I present them here to you today. You might enjoy looking at them.
> 
> http://knitbuddies.blogspot.com/2008/02/kittymy-thoughts-on-shawl-construction.html
> This link takes you to a discussion of square shawl construction not limited to Shetland Shawls. It is brief, but full of information.
> ...


Thank you DeEtta, for all of the wonderful information and all of the time and effort. We really do appreciate it!!! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I have watched the first season of Outlander (read all the books) but have to wait until season two comes out on DVD. Enjoy!
> 
> Ronie, you might not be allergic to Poison Oak. I am not allergic to either it or Poison Sumac, but Poison Ivy will do me in. Hopefully all will be well for you, DH, and the pooches.
> 
> ...


Every little bit helps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, how great that you got your gloves sold. And Yay! for the ride and possible pick up next time. Sounds like you have found another good friend.
> 
> Thanks, Ros. And I LOVE your new avatar.
> 
> ...


The babies are definitely bigger.
As I mentioned earlier every little bit helps!
I hope I can do justice to the weaving- some of the cloaks are superb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What a fantastic experience. I think I remember now that you explained this a few LPs ago.


I did talk about it a while back!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I have watched the first season of Outlander (read all the books) but have to wait until season two comes out on DVD. Enjoy!
> 
> Ronie, you might not be allergic to Poison Oak. I am not allergic to either it or Poison Sumac, but Poison Ivy will do me in. Hopefully all will be well for you, DH, and the pooches.
> 
> ...


If I was given a choice of cleaning house or help work on the tractor baler or a vehicle I was out the door before the question was finished. I could half way after the cows before it was time to go so I didn't have to help fix supper or wash dishes. But I could sew, knit, crochet, embroider and started very young. Where kids play electronic games today I was taught useful tasks. I was knitting by 5 or 6, embroidering dish towels by 5, making most of my clothes with a little help by 10 and that was in addition to mowing grass, helping in the garden, reading everything I could get my hands on, feeding and carrying water for calves and teaching them to lead, gather eggs, pluck chickens and help with canning and freezing and storage of garden produce. I was just learning to milk when we bought our milking unit.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> If I was given a choice of cleaning house or help work on the tractor baler or a vehicle I was out the door before the question was finished. I could half way after the cows before it was time to go so I didn't have to help fix supper or wash dishes. But I could sew, knit, crochet, embroider and started very young. Where kids play electronic games today I was taught useful tasks. I was knitting by 5 or 6, embroidering dish towels by 5, making most of my clothes with a little help by 10 and that was in addition to mowing grass, helping in the garden, reading everything I could get my hands on, feeding and carrying water for calves and teaching them to lead, gather eggs, pluck chickens and help with canning and freezing and storage of garden produce. I was just learning to milk when we bought our milking unit.


I did not have much opportunity to help fix things but it would have been my choice. The one task I am glad I never got was mucking the horse stalls, whew! My grandfather had several garden plots so I was frequently out weeding with him. He also had a workshop in the basement where he would make things for me, like kid-sized furniture. He taught me how to drive a nail, although at eight years old I bent more than drove straight in, lol. My mother taught me the basics of sewing and I belonged to 4-H which had all kinds of classes. I grew up in a rural area, we had more cows than people. And like you I read any chance I got.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still @ 20 pages. Though I've reduced photos to 3 inches...I don't have to work at 2 column method.

I'm not sure if I should leave every photo to 3 inches as a few are charts. Who has the time to review my effort?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I missed you sold some gloves, Julie. Useful pin money! I do hope the hole is sorted.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your garden is looking very lush with lots of goodies growing :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a cute photo :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Caryn. It's a very warm and fuzzy feeling to think that you are missed. ???? P31


Missed very much.????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Contrary to standard Shetland Shawl construction, we will be working from the center panel outward. That means that rather than decreasing at the border corners, we will need to increase at the border corners. Remember the Knitting Math Rule: to make a square, increase 1 stitch before and after each marked corner every other row – a total of 8 stitches per increase row. How are you going to meet that requirement in your design?

A variety of border increase methods are shown in the samples below. The one you choose should complement your overall pattern design. One thing that I have learned from experience is that I don’t like doing YO, k1, YO at the corner. I don’t like it because when blocked the corner stitch (the K1 in the middle of the YOs) tends to get pulled open. So now, if I’m going to use a K1 as the corner stitch, I do a K1b (knit in the back of the stitch). That twists the stitch and prevents it from opening out during blocking thus keeping a nice sharp, crisp corner. 

Recently, a shawl appeared that used a small lace/cable corner effect. This is an example of a marvelously creative solution to the design issue being considered. Whichever approach you decide to use, then the resulting stitch requirements will have to be calculated in the number of stitches on the needle before the border is worked. 

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs, Pg 31: Internet Resources, Pg 38: Start Designing, Pg 43: Border Increases.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ..good news re selling gloves and getting lifts for the weaving class.
Tanya ..some serious work in your garden with lots of eats coming up .
Bev ...glad you are being helped with the costs but then that's why we pay insurance but they can prove awkward about forking out .Chicks are lovely .
We are getting a fair bit of news about the shooting and many groups holding vigils over here in support of the victims


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta another fantastic post. I have found some yarn and this afternoon I shall sit and think about patterns. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn, I have watched the first season of Outlander (read all the books) but have to wait until season two comes out on DVD. Enjoy!
> 
> Ronie, you might not be allergic to Poison Oak. I am not allergic to either it or Poison Sumac, but Poison Ivy will do me in. Hopefully all will be well for you, DH, and the pooches.
> 
> ...


You seem to be a very well balanced person to me. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Karen--missed out on why you are being forced to move. Never a happy moment but hopefully the new place will be better. Hope you can move your planters and have good sun for them. Using planters definitely has an advantage.
> 
> Ronie--if you should break out with poison oak, try vinegar on it. It does help with PI, taking down the itch and drying it out.
> 
> ...


You are going to be eating well, Tanya. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, how great that you got your gloves sold. And Yay! for the ride and possible pick up next time. Sounds like you have found another good friend.
> 
> Thanks, Ros. And I LOVE your new avatar.
> 
> ...


Yay! for growing babies. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> If I was given a choice of cleaning house or help work on the tractor baler or a vehicle I was out the door before the question was finished. I could half way after the cows before it was time to go so I didn't have to help fix supper or wash dishes. But I could sew, knit, crochet, embroider and started very young. Where kids play electronic games today I was taught useful tasks. I was knitting by 5 or 6, embroidering dish towels by 5, making most of my clothes with a little help by 10 and that was in addition to mowing grass, helping in the garden, reading everything I could get my hands on, feeding and carrying water for calves and teaching them to lead, gather eggs, pluck chickens and help with canning and freezing and storage of garden produce. I was just learning to milk when we bought our milking unit.


Another well balanced person, Tricia. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--yes, good chick pic. They are very cute.

Am very happy for you that the insurance co will take some responsibility for the repairs. Must be a big relief to you getting this financial help.

So interesting to see how many of us were so eclectic in our interests when growing up. My parents were very discouraging of most of my interests but even so when taking an 'interest inventory' my results were farming and something else not acceptable for a girl if I recall correctly. In those years there was very little interpretation of results. If there were, I think architecture would have been an option as well as biology or agriculture on a different level than direct farming, and there might have been a meaningful discussion of how to achieve such goals. Instead it was done in a way that felt very foreign and unrealistic to me. I saw my father making things for my mother such as coffee tables or shadow boxes and was totally fascinated with the tools but was shoo'd away when he was working but kept inching back into the room to watch. See what happens when you deprive a girl of such interests--she becomes a contractor. That showed them :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: And I always wanted to get my hands into the earth so began growing things even when in NYC. Would put plants out on the fire escapes and began composting in cans under the kitchen sink. Today my garden feeds me year round and love seeing it come together every year. Still read a lot but gave up sewing as soon as I got drill in my hands.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ..good news re selling gloves and getting lifts for the weaving class.
> Tanya ..some serious work in your garden with lots of eats coming up .
> Bev ...glad you are being helped with the costs but then that's why we pay insurance but they can prove awkward about forking out .Chicks are lovely .
> We are getting a fair bit of news about the shooting and many groups holding vigils over here in support of the victims


There are lots of vigils over here, too. One of the unintended consequences of this hate crime is how it brings homophobia into the news and creates consciousness of the level of vicious hatefulness in some people and rouses sympathy from people who normally don't even consider the threats to gay people. This is similar to the hate crime in SC where this white guy entered a Black church and began to shoot people simply because they were Black, particularly the women. There we saw a double hatred being brutally acted out. It tears my heart to see this is what it takes to make people aware and respond positively. Recently there has been 200 anti-gay bills passed in this country of which most people know nothing, but should. Maybe a reaction to this disgusting repression will be the good thing to come out of this tragedy. Personally I think Trump should be brought up on charges of inciting violence as he goads unstable people into this kind of behavior.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, thanks for another very informative article. I had never heard of the Knitting Math Rule before. I did find the following bloc article, which seems like a good resource,

http://knittingwithkarma.blogspot.com/p/knitting-math.html

although I didn't see about increases for squares there. Do you have a link you like about knitting math?

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a good resource, Sue. Thank you.
Tanya, I went to have my hair cut this morning and the shooting in Orlando was a topic of shocked and compassionate conversation there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a good resource, Sue. Thank you.
> Tanya, I went to have my hair cut this morning and the shooting in Orlando was a top is od shocked and compassionate conversation there.


The enormity of this event is truly a shocker and glad to know the rest of the world is watching. I wish other countries would take a public stand against the racism and bigotry in the US as it is quite rampant. A couple of years ago the UN listed the US very negatively for it human rights abuses; instead of addressing it as a serious indictment of the failures of this country, the US trashed this report. Orlando is just a horrid example of what happens when a country allows, even encourages hatred and divisiveness.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would like to believe that other countries would take a stand, but honestly I think that falls on deaf ears here. It is awful to say, but a lot of Americans have no time for whatever other countries say pertaining to US. Basically, there is a "mind your own business" attitude. Sadly, they have no qualms about criticizing other countries. As you probably know, I am not a U.S. citizen, although I have lived here for over 46 years. Many of my British friends here have become citizens, many because their DHs jobs required that the spouses be U S citizens. I told my DH before we got married that I could not give up my British citizenship, which may have implications if he predeceases me, but I certainly could not do that for financial reasons. That would not be true to what I believe in. That said, I would like to say that I am a good "citizen", although technically I am just a legal resident. I have paid my taxes, obey the laws, just can't vote, although that does not preclude me from expressing political opinions and criticisms of what I see wrong with the system here.

Sue


tamarque said:


> The enormity of this event is truly a shocker and glad to know the rest of the world is watching. I wish other countries would take a public stand against the racism and bigotry in the US as it is quite rampant. A couple of years ago the UN listed the US very negatively for it human rights abuses; instead of addressing it as a serious indictment of the failures of this country, the US trashed this report. Orlando is just a horrid example of what happens when a country allows, even encourages hatred and divisiveness.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta another fantastic post. I have found some yarn and this afternoon I shall sit and think about patterns. :sm24: :sm24:


Great!! My favorite part is looking through pattern books for the "right" patterns. More on swatching in a couple of days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I would like to believe that other countries would take a stand, but honestly I think that falls on deaf ears here. It is awful to say, but a lot of Americans have no time for whatever other countries say pertaining to US. Basically, there is a "mind your own business" attitude. Sadly, they have no qualms about criticizing other countries. As you probably know, I am not a U.S. citizen, although I have lived here for over 46 years. Many of my British friends here have become citizens, many because their DHs jobs required that the spouses be U S citizens. I told my DH before we got married that I could not give up my British citizenship, which may have implications if he predeceases me, but I certainly could not do that for financial reasons. That would not be true to what I believe in. That said, I would like to say that I am a good "citizen", although technically I am just a legal resident. I have paid my taxes, obey the laws, just can't vote, although that does not preclude me from expressing political opinions and criticisms of what I see wrong with the system here.
> 
> Sue


I think changing citizenship is a complicated issue for many people and I respect your decisions with no question about your integrity. It is true many Americans are too nation centered and caught up in the centrality of this country. However, there are many people who do interact with other countries, reading their newspapers and engaging in their issues. The impact of globalization really demands broader awareness as policies and trade agreements affect every one of us. So we just need to keep opening our mouths and speaking our truths and trying to get more people to see the bigger picture.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, thanks for another very informative article. I had never heard of the Knitting Math Rule before. I did find the following bloc article, which seems like a good resource,
> 
> http://knittingwithkarma.blogspot.com/p/knitting-math.html
> 
> ...


Well Sue, I've been caught. I wasn't referring to any authority when I reference my "Knitting Math Rule." But it is the foundation of all square knitting which works either inward or outward. That "rule" can be found in other resources, but at the moment, I can't look it up -- I will and get back to you.

The website you referenced is a good one and worth everyone's attention. All of you might want to especially look at the discussion on "how much yarn is needed for a project". I was planning on discussion this in Part 2, but it is very good information.

Thanks -- good information is always welcome.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, what a wonderful heritage you have. Your parents certainly built self confidence in you for sure.

Thanks, Norma, Linda, Ann. Tanya. Yes, Julie, they are getting larger. I feel blessed to be able to record their growth. 

Yes, Tanya, we need to get the top hex redone before winter. He couldn't pay for the rotting OSB board, because the damage was mostly caused by the top hex being low profile (not much slope), being shingled with only tar paper underlayment, and getting ice dams in the winter and backing up and soaking the board. We got a small percentage for wind damage, but it will help getting the top fixed so that our new roof will not start the same process over again. Our contractor is putting Winterguard under all the shingles, but the adjuster recommended way to do the top hex that will prevent ice dams ever. It's a white vinyl roofing that they use in Texas and cheaper than the black rubber. And it will reflect the heat in the summer. So, I don't know how much roof we will get done this year other than the top hex and maybe another section. But we will be able to finish it next summer. We will have to see how things go. We have to replace insulation also.

Another good installment, DeEtta.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I managed to knit a little more on my European Cup scarf. The last two patterns were Northern Ireland and Spain. I have two more to knit before the 22nd and the next round. I am still working on a test knit, but Jackson's blanket has been set aside for a couple of days, but will be picked up once I finish these two patterns. Of course the names for these stitch patterns are just for this scarf. Hopefully sometime I can identify them.

We have a busy week ahead as Amy will be moving on Thursday and we will help move some of the things they don't want the movers to move.

It is a little sad here too as my GS's paternal grandfather is dying. He is currently hospitalized, but will be discharged home tomorrow and will begin hospice care. My GS is really upset. His boss sent him home yesterday to go spend some time with him. My SIL is trying to adjust his work schedule too so he can spend as much time with him as possible. My DD and GD will be coming into town today to visit.

We are also having work done this week on our patio and fence. That means having to walk our dogs rather than letting them go outside. Hoping too that this nice weather stays until all the work is finished, as rainy weather would add another wrinkle.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your scarf is beautiful. So sorry to hear about the grandfather of GS. Prayers for all the family.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your scarf is beautiful. So sorry to hear about the grandfather of GS. Prayers for all the family.


From me also, Sue. Hugs. Forgot to tell you how beautiful your scarf is.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, what a wonderful heritage you have. Your parents certainly built self confidence in you for sure.
> 
> Thanks, Norma, Linda, Ann. Tanya. Yes, Julie, they are getting larger. I feel blessed to be able to record their growth.
> 
> ...


Definitely a better way to go. The dome top is flat and needs to be treated as a flat roof. Any pitch less than 4/12 is considered flat and should be treated as such. There is product on the market that is self stick/sealing. Not sure that is what you are referring to, but it requires no felt, altho I would feel better with the glass base that is sold with some of the systems and the new material on top. Hope they are using some kind of mechanical edge around the flat top to prevent any peeling back and future leakage. Lots to learn about these very basic parts of modern house living today. Hopefully by hurricane season you will be all dried in.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I've started copying and pasting the Shetland construction information, DeEtta. Thank you!!! :sm24:

I'm sorry to hear about your move, Karen. I hope your new home works well for you all.

Great baby photos, Bev! Congratulations on the good news for your roof.

Yeah! For balanced women!!! You know who you are. :sm17: A variety of skills is so helpful.

Sue, I am sorry to hear about your GS's grandfather. I will be sending many prayers your way.
PS - I indulged in a copy of "Oma's" stitch pattern book. :sm17: Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--so sorry for the sadness and anticipated loss. Good that so much family is close by and can be mutually supportive for each other. Lots of good energy to you and yours.

Am enjoying watching your CUP project move along.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Prayers for your family Sue <3


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your scarf is beautiful. So sorry to hear about the grandfather of GS. Prayers for all the family.


And from me, too, Sue. Sending thoughts and prayers to all of you. Your scarf is really beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I missed you sold some gloves, Julie. Useful pin money! I do hope the hole is sorted.


I've not yet got to the yarn, there are boxes, heavy ones blocking access. Indeed the extra cash is useful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ..good news re selling gloves and getting lifts for the weaving class.
> Tanya ..some serious work in your garden with lots of eats coming up .
> Bev ...glad you are being helped with the costs but then that's why we pay insurance but they can prove awkward about forking out .Chicks are lovely .
> We are getting a fair bit of news about the shooting and many groups holding vigils over here in support of the victims


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your scarf is beautiful. So sorry to hear about the grandfather of GS. Prayers for all the family.


ditto


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue --

The following link will take you to Derya Davenport's documentation on shawl shaping. I know her chart has been around for a number of years, but she has expanded her work to include crescent shapes. You'll find good information on how to shape shawls in this information.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5-basic-shawl-shapes-cheat-sheet


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://media.berroco.com/knitbits/KB661.html

this is a very simple but nice summer tank top with a bit of pizzazz. the yarn
sounds very nice, too but I don't like the colorways available in it. however, would 
definitely consider knitting me one. i also like that a good schematic of the size/shape is provided which makes alterations easy to figure out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Ros I didn't even see you!!! I really don't like this new format! I love the new avatar! it is beautiful.. is the a doily you made??? it reminds me of a Neibling :sm01: 

So far no signs of a rash from the poison oak... fingers crossed that if it got on any of the dogs that the rest of the walk home was good enough to get it off of them... it is the oil from the plant that causes the issue... so it is rare but not unheard of to get it from someone else or the clothing... that is what the experts say... I say it's all bunk because too many people have gotten it from doing the laundry.. it has always taken me about a week to show any signs... wouldn't that be just my luck!!! just get over 7 months of hives just to get this.. LOL It has literally been years since I got into some and my entire body was covered.. it was horrible. I was very young and was probably playing in it and didn't realize it... 

Bev that is great news! I sure hope they get this all done soon... then it will all be behind you.. :sm01:

I did a lot of sewing in Home Ec.. I made the apron, a vest with matching skirt, a pair of pants with a T-shirt style top.. and a gown.. that I never wore because I messed up the zipper and it showed.. LOL I then went on to alter patterns to suit my taste and made a lot of my own clothes... I only remember one semester of cooking.. I must of liked to sew more.. LOL
Oh and I also made a jacket and a suit.. this went from junior high to my senior year in high school... I guess we were ones of the last to have Home Ec...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Prayers for your family Sue <3


So sad for your grandson and family Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember taking home EC in the 8th grade. We learned much of what others have commented on. I already knew how to sew, my grandmother and mother saw to that. I started by making my own doll clothes. Have to laugh that my son got a D in home EC, yes the boys had to take it too but we didn't have to take wood reason for the D, he didn't finish sewing his apron. ????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pictures Bev! I see our little ones are growing.. but still fuzzy... so cute!!

I agree with you DeEtta I don't care for the YO, K1, YO either.. It is very hard to get those YO's too look beautiful and in a shawl down the center spine it can get wonky and not look near as nice as someone who has this mastered... I do a KFB also..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue --
> 
> The following link will take you to Derya Davenport's documentation on shawl shaping. I know her chart has been around for a number of years, but she has expanded her work to include crescent shapes. You'll find good information on how to shape shawls in this information.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/5-basic-shawl-shapes-cheat-sheet


Already have this in my files but what I liked even more was M Mario's shawl knitting/shaping monograph which, if lucky, will upload here as a pdf from my files.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great pictures Bev! I see our little ones are growing.. but still fuzzy... so cute!!
> 
> I agree with you DeEtta I don't care for the YO, K1, YO either.. It is very hard to get those YO's too look beautiful and in a shawl down the center spine it can get wonky and not look near as nice as someone who has this mastered... I do a KFB also..


There was a unique spine for a shawl that I think Jane did. Does anyone recall it? It would make a good and interesting corner on some shawls.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I remember taking home EC in the 8th grade. We learned much of what others have commented on. I already knew how to sew, my grandmother and mother saw to that. I started by making my own doll clothes. Have to laugh that my son got a D in home EC, yes the boys had to take it too but we didn't have to take wood reason for the D, he didn't finish sewing his apron. ????


Like you, I had already learned to sew and embroider by the time we were getting these domestic arts taught in the lower grades. Home Ec was really all about cooking with no boys participating. My kids both had to take Home Ec and Shop. My daughter then took at least 2 more shop electives which hardly any other girls did. She really liked it but took a lot of crap from the boys and the teacher participated by allowing this to happen. Can't recall my son doing any of it but he must have. He liked the art classes and I still have some pottery pieces he did and some wire sculpture made at home with my tools and supplies--without my permission! Today, amazingly, all of this is gone from the curriculum. If a student is interested they have to take a trade program which operates out of the district and is usually considered a 'less than' curriculum for students who are seen as 'less than.' Pretty nasty in my book.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all.... I woke up to rain.. YAY!! so I don't have to water my garden.. Tanya your garden looks great... I love volunteer plants.. We had a tiller when I had a large garden.. it was very helpful.. we would plant our rows of veggies so that I could go through them and then just hand weed around the plants.. it worked very well... although some of the ladies in our area thought I should have hubby do it.... because if I did it then their hubby's would take notice and make them do the same.. LOL

I still have to get to the project that DeEtta is having us do... I need to read it all and then start... I am not sure when I can get to it.. I have high hopes for today but then something comes along and gets in my way... like right now I just spent almost a hour reading the LP.. and have to get ready for work... 

Sue I hope you can help your GS with his sorrow.. it is not easy to see someone you love in such pain... just let him know you are there for him.. that is a great comfort for him I am sure.. Good luck with Amy's move... it is a exciting time for her... 

I tend to be one of those who prefers to see people as people and not their political or sexual preference's I don't care about any of that.. if I meet someone I like then that is all I care about.. I have my own battles to fight.. I don't think it is right to take on other peoples battles just because they make the news... I was raised that people are people and all are different... none of us are the same and we should learn to love those differences instead of make fun or criticize them. My parents had zero tolerance for bigotry and I think it has helped me to make friends regardless of any differences we may have.. keeping in mind I was raised where there is a great diversity of people...the SF Bay Area has it all!!! and I loved it! But my parents needed to make sure that we had a open mind and open hearts since all that diversity was in our lives.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just popping in to say hello...have been trying to catch up...spent the day at my Grandson's school, they presented project boards of what they did throughout the year. He attends the Environmental and Adventure School in Kirkland, WA and they have all the necessary subjects, but also they have an elective day, this year he learned Orienteering (using maps, compasses and GPS to navigate), sailing, art, etc. It is a wonderful school, but we were exhausted at the end of the day.

Anyway, I am going to Rainy Day Yarns today to visit and knit with a group who meets on Tuesdays. I am taking some of my lace work, as they haven't had much in the way of lace knitting. I am sharing Winter's Mirage, Waves of the Atlantic and Denali Ice. I may do a small class on beginning lace with Winter's Mirage if there is interest. It only takes one skein of yarn and there are no "NUPPS" so it will be nice to share an easy project.

Take care and I must catch up with the pages...10 pages behind!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good morning all.... I woke up to rain.. YAY!! so I don't have to water my garden.. Tanya your garden looks great... I love volunteer plants.. We had a tiller when I had a large garden.. it was very helpful.. we would plant our rows of veggies so that I could go through them and then just hand weed around the plants.. it worked very well... although some of the ladies in our area thought I should have hubby do it.... because if I did it then their hubby's would take notice and make them do the same.. LOL
> 
> I still have to get to the project that DeEtta is having us do... I need to read it all and then start... I am not sure when I can get to it.. I have high hopes for today but then something comes along and gets in my way... like right now I just spent almost a hour reading the LP.. and have to get ready for work...
> 
> ...


Working in the garden is great exercise and also connects you to the earth and environment that provides for our survival. Those women were trying to be ladies which to me always meant useless person geared for decoration, a word that pretends to show respect when it really writes you off as inconsequential. I find it insulting to be called a lady and often shut men down when they do. I would not have considered them great role models for either gender of children.

Your parents had good attitudes and SF was a great place for exposure to human differences. However, it is just as important to understand how a society categorizes people giving some of them preferential treatment while others are deprived of the same privileges. And when a group is targeted just because of some categorical description (race, sex, gender choice, class, etc) it is extremely important to understand what that divisiveness is all about. I often tell people that they may not chose to be politically active, but we are all political beings as part of our birthright if we live in a society. This means we can chose to make our own statements about issues or have others make them for us by virtue of our silence. You must remember Nixon's use of the silent majority.

And I, too, have not wrapped my mind around DeEtta's call to action with our knitting. altho have been reading all the material and trying to think about it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think maybe it is the 3 into 3 star stitch that Dee used for her Iolanthe shawl.

Sue


tamarque said:


> There was a unique spine for a shawl that I think Jane did. Does anyone recall it? It would make a good and interesting corner on some shawls.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..just passing to say how sad your news is.Such a close connection with this distressing news will put pressure on you .Helping Amy will be a welcome diversion I should think .
So pleased the grand dad will be surrounded by those who love him and hope they tell him that


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh Ros I didn't even see you!!! I really don't like this new format! I love the new avatar! it is beautiful.. is the a doily you made??? it reminds me of a Neibling :sm01:
> 
> So far no signs of a rash from the poison oak... fingers crossed that if it got on any of the dogs that the rest of the walk home was good enough to get it off of them... it is the oil from the plant that causes the issue... so it is rare but not unheard of to get it from someone else or the clothing... that is what the experts say... I say it's all bunk because too many people have gotten it from doing the laundry.. it has always taken me about a week to show any signs... wouldn't that be just my luck!!! just get over 7 months of hives just to get this.. LOL It has literally been years since I got into some and my entire body was covered.. it was horrible. I was very young and was probably playing in it and didn't realize it...
> 
> ...


That was a lot until I realized you had more than one semester. It was only taught one semester here and mostly lecture. I remember lectures on hygene, women should not jiggle or wiggle when they walk. She would be horrified to see women and clothing today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your scarf is beautiful. So sorry to hear about the grandfather of GS. Prayers for all the family.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> From me also, Sue. Hugs. Forgot to tell you how beautiful your scarf is.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> There was a unique spine for a shawl that I think Jane did. Does anyone recall it? It would make a good and interesting corner on some shawls.


Didn't Bev do an interesting spine on a triangle rather than the yo, k1,yo?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya,Yes, the stick and seal stuff is what they are putting on now. Also, I think Jane used the star stitch for one of her spines. I used it also, after I saw Jane's. 

Thanks, Ronie. I am enjoying watching them grow.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

My book shipped yesterday. Looking forward to getting it. I read somewhere too that some of the symbols are different. I will be interested to see if that is so. I also found out there is a booklet available with those symbols, for S2.00, but then the shipping is $5.50, so will hold off on that.

Sue


TLL said:


> Sue, I am sorry to hear about your GS's grandfather. I will be sending many prayers your way.
> PS - I indulged in a copy of "Oma's" stitch pattern book. :sm17: Thank you!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--yes, good chick pic. They are very cute.
> 
> Am very happy for you that the insurance co will take some responsibility for the repairs. Must be a big relief to you getting this financial help.
> 
> So interesting to see how many of us were so eclectic in our interests when growing up. My parents were very discouraging of most of my interests but even so when taking an 'interest inventory' my results were farming and something else not acceptable for a girl if I recall correctly. In those years there was very little interpretation of results. If there were, I think architecture would have been an option as well as biology or agriculture on a different level than direct farming, and there might have been a meaningful discussion of how to achieve such goals. Instead it was done in a way that felt very foreign and unrealistic to me. I saw my father making things for my mother such as coffee tables or shadow boxes and was totally fascinated with the tools but was shoo'd away when he was working but kept inching back into the room to watch. See what happens when you deprive a girl of such interests--she becomes a contractor. That showed them :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: And I always wanted to get my hands into the earth so began growing things even when in NYC. Would put plants out on the fire escapes and began composting in cans under the kitchen sink. Today my garden feeds me year round and love seeing it come together every year. Still read a lot but gave up sewing as soon as I got drill in my hands.


Just goes to show that gender is completely irrelevant where interest and talent are involved.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, thanks for another very informative article. I had never heard of the Knitting Math Rule before. I did find the following bloc article, which seems like a good resource,
> 
> http://knittingwithkarma.blogspot.com/p/knitting-math.html
> 
> ...


An interesting and helpful link, Sue. Thank you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So we just need to keep opening our mouths and speaking our truths and trying to get more people to see the bigger picture.


Well said. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I managed to knit a little more on my European Cup scarf. The last two patterns were Northern Ireland and Spain. I have two more to knit before the 22nd and the next round. I am still working on a test knit, but Jackson's blanket has been set aside for a couple of days, but will be picked up once I finish these two patterns. Of course the names for these stitch patterns are just for this scarf. Hopefully sometime I can identify them.
> 
> We have a busy week ahead as Amy will be moving on Thursday and we will help move some of the things they don't want the movers to move.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear of the sadness in your family. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

For some reason, I was thinking that the spine was done in a mock cable stitch. Anything but the YO-K1-YO is better for a spine in my book. :sm17:

I didn't catch that you are over your hives, Ronie. What a wonderful relief for you!!! How did it happen? :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think maybe it is the 3 into 3 star stitch that Dee used for her Iolanthe shawl.
> 
> Sue


Good memory Sue. I think you are right: it sounds familiar. Perhaps with a stronger pattern this star stitch might look good in a shawl corner. What do you think?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Just goes to show that gender is completely irrelevant where interest and talent are involved.


That has always been my belief, since a child. It was so infuriating to me when told I couldn't do something the boys did because 'girls didn't do that.' Or never being taken seriously when asking questions. Guess I just ignored most authority finding it irrelevant and did things my way. Sometimes it worked and other times not, however, I did develop a unique sense of entitlement about some things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> For some reason, I was thinking that the spine was done in a mock cable stitch. Anything but the YO-K1-YO is better for a spine in my book. :sm17:
> 
> I didn't catch that you are over your hives, Ronie. What a wonderful relief for you!!! How did it happen? :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I am thinking of the different ways that raglan sleeves are decreased. There are some very interesting miters that have been created and see no reason they cannot be used in the shawl corners even if not traditional. As long at they balance with the stitch patterns chosen, why not.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Am having the funnest time in the garden with this bird, a cat bird I think. Have been using this little tiller for that last corners of the garden and the seasons worms are well developed. Every time I do a pass with the tiller this bird swoops in for his pickings. He has been following me around the garden, checking me out, and even moving in closer. I talk to it and it looks as if it is listening. He was there yesterday, too. I do have fun playing in the dirt!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, yes, Ronie, I do remember noting that it sounded as if you are over your hives. How wonderful for you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--must have missed the healing from hives, too. Am very glad to hear that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I have to share more pictures with you. We just took a brief walk in to see the hawks. They are so big.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I have to share more pictures with you. We just took a brief walk in to see the hawks. They are so big.


Big and scruffy! As they grow their feathers!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Big and scruffy! As they grow their feathers!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--aren't those chickees getting big quickly. You are getting some great shots.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Am having the funnest time in the garden with this bird, a cat bird I think. Have been using this little tiller for that last corners of the garden and the seasons worms are well developed. Every time I do a pass with the tiller this bird swoops in for his pickings. He has been following me around the garden, checking me out, and even moving in closer. I talk to it and it looks as if it is listening. He was there yesterday, too. I do have fun playing in the dirt!!


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I have to share more pictures with you. We just took a brief walk in to see the hawks. They are so big.


Goodness, they were little balls of fluff just a minute ago it seems. Great photos.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I have to share more pictures with you. We just took a brief walk in to see the hawks. They are so big.


Those are the tiny babies? Great pics.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Am having the funnest time in the garden with this bird, a cat bird I think. Have been using this little tiller for that last corners of the garden and the seasons worms are well developed. Every time I do a pass with the tiller this bird swoops in for his pickings. He has been following me around the garden, checking me out, and even moving in closer. I talk to it and it looks as if it is listening. He was there yesterday, too. I do have fun playing in the dirt!!


The bird has found a great meal ticket!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The bird has found a great meal ticket!


 :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> That is some coincidence DeEtta .
> Barbara ..pity we can't arrange the arch adaptation.
> I finished the shawl which Elizabeth has been leading .I followed a crochet chart for the first time .Made a few mistakes and the yarn was a nightmare as the threads had not been twisted so kept missing one and having to red do a stitch when that happened .I would like to try following a chart again though .It is not blocked .


Beautiful Ann. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here is a picture I got the other day when we were cleaning a house by the lake.


Lovely photo Bev. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Bev--love the heron.
> 
> Ros--since you are back here with us, let me thank you for motivating me to make a couple of gypsy cream bears. Gifted them to my gd's who seemed to love them. Sadly, don't have good pictures of the bears to share.


You're welcome Tanya. I wish you had photos, but I'm sure your granddaughters will love them. I just recently made another one using different yarn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> annweb said:
> 
> 
> > Linda ..hope you are all caught up but you will be off again soon .The petrol situation is a worry but has it passed ?
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I don't know if any of you subscribe to jriede.com. She regularly does free pattern offerings, and also does tutorials. She is currently offering The Complete Guide to Lace Knitting. Apparently I missed the first few days, but they are available to read still. What caught my attention is that she will be looking at Orenburg Lace on 13th June, Estonian on 14th, Shetland on 15th and Austrian and Bavarian on 16th June.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Took a walk and got shots of the babies.


Love your photos Bev. ????
P36


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My DH was helping my SIL with some work around their new house today before they move on Thursday, so I was knitting today, other than when two of my daughters and their families stopped by for surprise visits.
> 
> I did manage to work on the European Cup scarf and finished Wales. Next pattern I chose was Nordirland.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. ????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--aren't those chickees getting big quickly. You are getting some great shots.


Thanks, Tanya. I couldn't believe how big they were. The parents warned, but the little one was not concerned. He preferred standing where he could see everything.

Thanks, Linda, Barbara, and Ros.

Thanks, Ros. re:blue heron


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Linda, sounds like you are right on track getting things settled so you can relax on your get away. Hope you are bringing some knitting projects along with you as well.
> 
> Thanks for the link Sue. More great information to browse through.
> 
> ...


It's beautiful Caryn. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Tanya. I wish you had photos, but I'm sure your granddaughters will love them. I just recently made another one using different yarn. ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ


Yes, I saw that you posted it on KP. It looks like a chenille yarn. Is that what you used? It is adorable. I had also asked you what kind of needle you used for sewing the parts together. A curved one?

Here are the 2 pics I got but they are pretty bad


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> I'm going to do my best to help set up a method that is pretty easy. The plan is to prepare a template/worksheet that you can follow. I know this can be done, the question is whether I can explain it. Coming in Part 2


Thank you so much DeEtta for all of the time and effort you have put into this LP. A huge amount of work for you. ????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, I don't know if I mentioned it before or not, but so sorry you are getting forced out of your apartment. I hope the new place with be very amenable to you and your parents..


Same from me Karen. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I am glad things are moving on your house repairs. Karen, I do hope your move is beneficial. It must very difficult for you all.


Same from me Bev and Karen. ????


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

It will be interesting to see your weaving Julie. 

I have read the Outlander books too Melanie. I think they are doing a good job with the series. 

Nice that you got so much done in your garden Tanya. It looks great and you are getting such wonderful produce now. I am getting an abundance of Swiss chard right now. I tried a recipe that sautéed it in butter with garlic and then added raisins and a splash of wine vinegar. It was yummy. 

Tricia, you had an amazing upbringing and were sure exposed to a lot of skills. Nice to have such a background. 

Cute baby hawk picture Bev. 

Thanks for the latest info on different ways to do increases DeEtta. I love how the ones you showed all blended in so well with the rest of the design. 
Pg 44


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully, I may be able to get some on Friday, they are having a display at the Papakura Library.



sisu said:


> It will be interesting to see your weaving Julie.
> 
> I have read the Outlander books too Melanie. I think they are doing a good job with the series.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Karen--missed out on why you are being forced to move. Never a happy moment but hopefully the new place will be better. Hope you can move your planters and have good sun for them. Using planters definitely has an advantage.
> 
> Ronie--if you should break out with poison oak, try vinegar on it. It does help with PI, taking down the itch and drying it out.
> 
> ...


Lovely garden pics Tanya. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros. And I LOVE your new avatar.
> 
> Walked again today and think I have down what I need to do to get pictures. Take a few and walk on, try not to stop and stay in one place too long. Got a good one today-you can see both babies, though the one in mostly behind the tree branch on the right with a few wing feathers sticking out. They are starting to get some color to them.


Thanks Bev. Lovely photo.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Missed very much.????


Thank you so much Norma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, your scarf is beautiful. So sorry to hear about the grandfather of GS. Prayers for all the family.


Same from me Sue. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It will be interesting to see your weaving Julie.
> 
> I have read the Outlander books too Melanie. I think they are doing a good job with the series.
> 
> ...


Your chard dish sounds very good. Great combo of ingredients. Chard does lend itself to the sweetness of raisons. Sounds like some pine nuts would work well with that, too. Just froze 6 bags of chinese mustard greens today and there is still so much more out there. My Chinese greens look ready for picking. I thought they were a head type like bok choy but they seem to be a large loose leaf variety. Think I will pick some tomorrow and try them. Am trying eggplant again but treated them all to a dose of homeopathic mint to see if they withstand the flea beetles. Those buggers destroy the eggplants every time I have tried to grow them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh Ros I didn't even see you!!! I really don't like this new format! I love the new avatar! it is beautiful.. is the a doily you made??? it reminds me of a Neibling :sm01:


Thank you Ronie, it is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. I knitted this in the 4 weeks after my Mum died. I knitted day and night, stayed up late, got up early and cried the whole time..she taught me to knit so I wanted to do something I had never tried before.... Knitting in the round. I felt really close to her and it was a comfort. Absolutely nothing much else got done in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes in it. I didn't block it and I have given it to my DGD Keira-Lee. ???? P45


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, I am glad to hear you have healed from your hives and sure hope you don't get any poison oak. 

Tanya, I copied a spine that Jane did that was a faux cable on the Uhura shawl. I would have to look up how it was done, but I remember it to be quite simple. 

DFL, you are keeping very busy. How lucky you have found this lys and how lucky for them to have you! 

An even better photo of the babies this time Bev. Wow, have they grown a lot already. 

Thanks Ros re: BON for June. I do love your new avatar too. 

Tanya, it was quite tasty and I bet any kind of nut would go well with it. 
I have little holes in my eggplant leaves too, but it doesn't seem to bother it all that much.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, it is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. I knitted this in the 4 weeks after my Mum died. I knitted day and night, stayed up late, got up early and cried the whole time..she taught me to knit so I wanted to do something I had never tried before.... Knitting in the round. I felt really close to her and it was a comfort. Absolutely nothing much else got done in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes in it. I didn't block it and I have given it to my DGD Keira-Lee. ???? P45


That is unbelievably gorgeous work Ros. What a wonderful tribute to your mom and a great heirloom to have given to Keira-Lee.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is unbelievably gorgeous work Ros. What a wonderful tribute to your mom and a great heirloom to have given to Keira-Lee.


I couldn't agree more. Very special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, it is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. I knitted this in the 4 weeks after my Mum died. I knitted day and night, stayed up late, got up early and cried the whole time..she taught me to knit so I wanted to do something I had never tried before.... Knitting in the round. I felt really close to her and it was a comfort. Absolutely nothing much else got done in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes in it. I didn't block it and I have given it to my DGD Keira-Lee. ???? P45


It is so beautiful, Ros, and so very special.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, it is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. I knitted this in the 4 weeks after my Mum died. I knitted day and night, stayed up late, got up early and cried the whole time..she taught me to knit so I wanted to do something I had never tried before.... Knitting in the round. I felt really close to her and it was a comfort. Absolutely nothing much else got done in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes in it. I didn't block it and I have given it to my DGD Keira-Lee. ???? P45


This is a gorgeous piece, Ros. Bad circumstance, but positive way to deal with the grief. Just beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--spectacular knitting and what a wonderful way to feel close to your mother. I am sure Kiera-Lee will treasure it.

Caryn--you are fortunate to not have too many flea beetles. They absolutely destroy my eggplants. They did in more than half the row of chinese greens this year when they sprouted. The mint remedy worked terrifically well on the plants so the row is now beautifully healthy; am hoping it works on the eggplants. Gave the remedy to the bok choy, too, as they are showing flea beetle damage but they seem sturdier than the other plants.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is truly beautiful and a real tribute to your Mum. I imagine Keira_Lee will treasure it. Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, it is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. I knitted this in the 4 weeks after my Mum died. I knitted day and night, stayed up late, got up early and cried the whole time..she taught me to knit so I wanted to do something I had never tried before.... Knitting in the round. I felt really close to her and it was a comfort. Absolutely nothing much else got done in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes in it. I didn't block it and I have given it to my DGD Keira-Lee. ???? P45


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished Ireland today. I really enjoy doing all the different stitches, and the attached edging. Just one more pattern then I can take a break for a week and hopefully finish my test knit and Jackson's blanket.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks re the comment on my childhood. It wasn't anything special or different from most kids of the time. There weren't any tv's, electronic devices, air conditioners and nearest neighbors didn't have kids. School was a mile away, 1 teacher & 8 grades and we walked most of the time. We were poor, money was tight and we all worked, ate what we raised and only bought staples like salt, flour, sugar, shortening.

There were no or few cake mixes so cake, bread and pie was made from scratch with what we had. If a parent expects a child to work like that now it would be considered child abuse. We ate what was served or did without. Then we might find it waiting for us next meal. 

I remember fried potatoe sandwiches, fried green tomatoes, churning butter cobbler as it was easier and faster than pie. We picked wild blackberries, May cherries (sour), and butchered our own beef. Later we had to take live beef to the butcher and the animal was state inspected while live. Cherries and blackberries provided jelly, jam, cobblers. I thought my folks saw a lot of changes in their life but I think I have seen more, just in different ways. They saw changes in travel, work, space, air planes. I have seen elecronics, computerization, internet. I feel like something from another era.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of "volunteer" seedlings...I just discovered 2-3 stands of Basil in the pot I had the Cherry tomato in last year. Two plants I don't have to buy this year. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks re the comment on my childhood. It wasn't anything special or different from most kids of the time. There weren't any tv's, electronic devices, air conditioners and nearest neighbors didn't have kids. School was a mile away, 1 teacher & 8 grades and we walked most of the time. We were poor, money was tight and we all worked, ate what we raised and only bought staples like salt, flour, sugar, shortening.
> 
> There were no or few cake mixes so cake, bread and pie was made from scratch with what we had. If a parent expects a child to work like that now it would be considered child abuse. We ate what was served or did without. Then we might find it waiting for us next meal.
> 
> I remember fried potatoe sandwiches, fried green tomatoes, churning butter cobbler as it was easier and faster than pie. We picked wild blackberries, May cherries (sour), and butchered our own beef. Later we had to take live beef to the butcher and the animal was state inspected while live. Cherries and blackberries provided jelly, jam, cobblers. I thought my folks saw a lot of changes in their life but I think I have seen more, just in different ways. They saw changes in travel, work, space, air planes. I have seen elecronics, computerization, internet. I feel like something from another era.


My mum was born 1910, so the changes during her lifetime were acute. She well remembered their first crystal radio set, the bi-planes of WWl, nursed the inventor of the Spitfire during WWll- refused to believe him that there could be an aircraft with no propellor. Married at the age of 35, but dad now-a-days would have been diagnosed as having PTSD . Back then he coped with the memories of his war years by hitting the bottle. Al-anon and Alcoholics Anonymous had not reached Rotorua or only just by the mid sixties. A member used to tail dad home after his drinking sessions. He was in a job that paid well, but was drinking well beyond what he could afford. We lived from mum's vegetable and fruit garden, and her home killed beef, mutton and pork.We bought flour, sugar, honey came from the hives that were lodged on the bottom paddock- 60 lbs per year, for quite a number of years. Mum found ways to bring in an income through her hard work- eventually creating a job for herself teaching at Night School, at the Boys High, she boarded dogs, that worked well because Rotorua is a centre for tourism- with the Geysers, mud pools and so-on. Then she decided that market gardening was a wiser course of action than sheep and cattle, although she did raise pedigree Ayreshire calves for a local breeder, feeding them on a trio of milch cows that she had acquired. She grew Raspberries, Boysenberries. If it had a cane she would grow it. Always she kept hens. The hens and the boarded dogs were my responsibility. My brothers had to do the hand-milking and other chores relating to the cattle and sheep. 
Not nearly as tough as what you had Tricia, but very different from most of our classmates who lived in town.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of "volunteer" seedlings...I just discovered 2-3 stands of Basil in the pot I had the Cherry tomato in last year. Two plants I don't have to buy this year. :sm24:


That is great, Karen. I must get some Marjoram started- that naturalises easily in our climate. I had little success with Basil, though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks re the comment on my childhood. It wasn't anything special or different from most kids of the time. There weren't any tv's, electronic devices, air conditioners and nearest neighbors didn't have kids. School was a mile away, 1 teacher & 8 grades and we walked most of the time. We were poor, money was tight and we all worked, ate what we raised and only bought staples like salt, flour, sugar, shortening.
> 
> There were no or few cake mixes so cake, bread and pie was made from scratch with what we had. If a parent expects a child to work like that now it would be considered child abuse. We ate what was served or did without. Then we might find it waiting for us next meal.
> 
> I remember fried potatoe sandwiches, fried green tomatoes, churning butter cobbler as it was easier and faster than pie. We picked wild blackberries, May cherries (sour), and butchered our own beef. Later we had to take live beef to the butcher and the animal was state inspected while live. Cherries and blackberries provided jelly, jam, cobblers. I thought my folks saw a lot of changes in their life but I think I have seen more, just in different ways. They saw changes in travel, work, space, air planes. I have seen elecronics, computerization, internet. I feel like something from another era.


Tricia -- I understand completely and feel the same. I don't feel older except when I encounter the enormous gulf between me and many people of the younger generations.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I managed to knit a little more on my European Cup scarf. The last two patterns were Northern Ireland and Spain. I have two more to knit before the 22nd and the next round. I am still working on a test knit, but Jackson's blanket has been set aside for a couple of days, but will be picked up once I finish these two patterns. Of course the names for these stitch patterns are just for this scarf. Hopefully sometime I can identify them.
> 
> We have a busy week ahead as Amy will be moving on Thursday and we will help move some of the things they don't want the movers to move.
> 
> ...


So beautiful Sue, I love it!!!????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--must have missed the healing from hives, too. Am very glad to hear that.


Me, too, Ronie. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Big and scruffy! As they grow their feathers!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is unbelievably gorgeous work Ros. What a wonderful tribute to your mom and a great heirloom to have given to Keira-Lee.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I have to share more pictures with you. We just took a brief walk in to see the hawks. They are so big.


Gorgeous photos Bev. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Ireland today. I really enjoy doing all the different stitches, and the attached edging. Just one more pattern then I can take a break for a week and hopefully finish my test knit and Jackson's blanket.
> 
> Sue


It's looking great, Sue! :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, I saw that you posted it on KP. It looks like a chenille yarn. Is that what you used? It is adorable. I had also asked you what kind of needle you used for sewing the parts together. A curved one?
> 
> Here are the 2 pics I got but they are pretty bad


Gorgeous photos Tanya. I did reply, I just use a normal blunt end darning needle and for the chenille a big chunky darning needle. I haven't tried a curved one. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Thanks Ros re: BON for June. I do love your new avatar too.


Thank you Caryn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> That is unbelievably gorgeous work Ros. What a wonderful tribute to your mom and a great heirloom to have given to Keira-Lee.


Thank you Caryn, as you can see it's quite large, it's on a queen size bed. Keira-Lee loves it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I couldn't agree more. Very special.


Thank you Toni. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so beautiful, Ros, and so very special.


Thank you Julie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> This is a gorgeous piece, Ros. Bad circumstance, but positive way to deal with the grief. Just beautiful.


Thank you DeEtta. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--spectacular knitting and what a wonderful way to feel close to your mother. I am sure Kiera-Lee will treasure it..


Thank you Tanya, she does love it. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That is truly beautiful and a real tribute to your Mum. I imagine Keira_Lee will treasure it. Sue


Thank you Sue, I think she will, she has quite the collection of my knitting. Perhaps I had better do some for Carmen to put away for Jackson. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finished Ireland today. I really enjoy doing all the different stitches, and the attached edging. Just one more pattern then I can take a break for a week and hopefully finish my test knit and Jackson's blanket.
> 
> Sue


I'm loving the way this is turning out Sue. ????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Big and scruffy! As they grow their feathers!


Brilliant! :sm01: Bev!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your bears are very cute, Tanya. Your GS looks soooo happy and she is cute, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, your shawl is a wonderful tribute to your Mother and a lovely way of mourning her.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

We will be applying the lace edging to our shawls as the last step in the construction process unlike a traditional shawl where the edge is the very first thing to be knitted. Since we are also working from center panel outward, the question arises, how does the lace edging go around the border corners? I know of only two answers to this question. #1 – ease the edging around the corner or #2 work the corner with short rows to create a miter. So let’s discuss these two options.

A big influence on the answer is how wide the edging is. If the edging is narrow, then easing around the corner is the most logical answer. The wider the edging becomes, the harder it is to ease. By the time an edging is more than 3.5 inches it is very difficult to ease. 

When an edge is applied, it is worked at right angles to the border and is joined with the border via a K2T or P2T every other row. Typically, that means that when you knit the row moving away from the body of the shawl there is no join: but once you’ve turn the edge and are working back toward the shawl, then the last stitch of the edge is joined with the shawl. The result is that you get one join for every 2 edge rows. Now if you need to ease the edge around a corner, that means that you need to work more edge rows per join – for example, 4/6/8 edge rows per join. That provides more edge material to be stretch during blocking. Of course, the ease takes place both before and after the corner. You can see that if the edging is narrower fewer extra rows will be needed to fan out around the corner. If you look at the samples you can see at the corner where more joins exist.

At some point though, the edging is so wide that easing won’t do the job. Then it is time to create a pattern for a short-row mitered corner. You can see an example of such a corner in the samples. 

As you consider what lace edging you’d like to apply to your shawl, a consequence of your decision will be getting around the corner with it. Initially, I would recommend using a relatively narrow edging with a ****** panel next to the border join. Remember in our discussion earlier faggoting was mentioned as a wonderful tool to help edge shapings. Even if you find a lace edging that you like, if it doesn’t have a ****** panel at the edge, I’d recommend adding one.

The best way to test your corner approach is to take one of your swatches and apply the edging to it. That will give you an immediate answer to the question, will it work?

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs, Pg 31: Internet Resources, Pg 38: Start Designing, Pg 43: Border Increases, Pg. 51: Around the corner.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I love Ireland. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you DeEtta. I have chosen some patterns but after sleeping on my choices I think I might revise the lace pattern. I am really enjoying this.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, I saw that you posted it on KP. It looks like a chenille yarn. Is that what you used? It is adorable. I had also asked you what kind of needle you used for sewing the parts together. A curved one?
> 
> Here are the 2 pics I got but they are pretty bad


Cute bears, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, it is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. I knitted this in the 4 weeks after my Mum died. I knitted day and night, stayed up late, got up early and cried the whole time..she taught me to knit so I wanted to do something I had never tried before.... Knitting in the round. I felt really close to her and it was a comfort. Absolutely nothing much else got done in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes in it. I didn't block it and I have given it to my DGD Keira-Lee. ???? P45


Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


That must be very soul satisfying for you and his daughter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


That is so beautiful. Thank you for telling us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


I do recall when your brother died, that is great that the blanket continues to bring comfort.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


That is beautifully put, Linda. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--sorry I missed your response to me on the other KP forum so thanx for answering me again.

Tricia--So much of life is based on expectations. When everyone around you lives the same you don't feel the deficits in the way you do when everyone else has so much more. My kids never felt poor until we mainstreamed into a very middle class highly entitled community. It is also easier to lack money when you can survive off the land and know you will not go hungry and have all the seasonal goodies like fruit to look forward to enjoying.I guess am trying to say that is it not the lack of money but the way you perceive your circumstances. I recall when one room schoolhouses were seen as something deficient but most people I have met who went to them recall them with fondness. And then there was the period when those schools became historic buildings to be cherished. My current town hall was a 2 room schoolhouse that operated until the early 70's I think. It became the town hall and some years later was remodeled but kept the outside and basic interior configuration. They added on to the rear of the building.

DeEtta--know exactly how you feel. I never feel my chronological age and then get surprised when talking to younger people who have no idea where I am coming from because they lack the history. 

It is so very true that our parent generation saw some amazing changes in their lives and we saw even more as the world turned even faster. My kids generation will feel the same about theirs and they will be right. But I do feel a lot has been lost that spoke to our humanity and ability to connect to the environment around us. We have gained much greater consciousness about ourselves and how our societies work, but also lost a lot of heart.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, your shawl is a wonderful tribute to your Mother and a lovely way of mourning her.


Thank you Norma. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


Beautiful, thanks for sharing Linda. I'm glad his daughter has that very special blanket. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--sorry I missed your response to me on the other KP forum so thanx for answering me again.
> 
> Tricia--So much of life is based on expectations. When everyone around you lives the same you don't feel the deficits in the way you do when everyone else has so much more. My kids never felt poor until we mainstreamed into a very middle class highly entitled community. It is also easier to lack money when you can survive off the land and know you will not go hungry and have all the seasonal goodies like fruit to look forward to enjoying.I guess am trying to say that is it not the lack of money but the way you perceive your circumstances. I recall when one room schoolhouses were seen as something deficient but most people I have met who went to them recall them with fondness. And then there was the period when those schools became historic buildings to be cherished. My current town hall was a 2 room schoolhouse that operated until the early 70's I think. It became the town hall and some years later was remodeled but kept the outside and basic interior configuration. They added on to the rear of the building.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Tanya. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That must be very soul satisfying for you and his daughter.


I agree, Linda. Thank you for sharing that beautiful story.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


I'm so sorry, Sue. I'll keep all of them in my prayers.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


I'm so sorry to hear that Sue. Sending lots of love to all of his loved ones. ????????????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry, Sue. Yes, I will keep everyone in my prayers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos of the birds Bev, they are watching you  It is fun watching them grow. 

Cute bears Tanya.

Your Cup shawl is coming along nicely Sue. We have a small contingent of Welsh visiting the office so have had a few football conversations.

Lovely shawl Ros.

Very nice tribute Linda.

More fantastic information DeEtta, thanks!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, sending prayers for your family and your GS grandfather.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely shawl Ros.


Thank you Melanie. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


I am so sorry for the loss. I know it is affecting everyone. I believe he was satisfied to see/hear everyone at that last visit and felt at ease leaving despite the surprise to the family. We are always hopeful to have more time with the people we love and who provide the ground for our lives. Much peace to you and everyone .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well with all the complaining I was doing over these hives I would of thought I would of celebrated their leaving.. LOL It just happened with the use of the medicine my specialist gave me.. now I have the fear of them coming back but I am hopeful that they will stay away.. thanks all for the nice comments :sm01:

I have a very early morning this morning.. and several pages to catch up on.. I will have Friday off and I may have to take that time to catch up here... LOL

Love the little (ha) birds Bev... they must of had a nice cozy nest for them to have stayed down so tiny before.. but then I bet the grew a lot each day... those eggs aren't that big... :sm01:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Well with all the complaining I was doing over these hives I would of thought I would of celebrated their leaving.. LOL It just happened with the use of the medicine my specialist gave me.. now I have the fear of them coming back but I am hopeful that they will stay away.. thanks all for the nice comments :sm01:
> 
> I have a very early morning this morning.. and several pages to catch up on.. I will have Friday off and I may have to take that time to catch up here... LOL
> 
> Love the little (ha) birds Bev... they must of had a nice cozy nest for them to have stayed down so tiny before.. but then I bet the grew a lot each day... those eggs aren't that big... :sm01:


I hope they stay away Ronie. ????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, it is Oak Leaf Shawl by Maybe Baby. I knitted this in the 4 weeks after my Mum died. I knitted day and night, stayed up late, got up early and cried the whole time..she taught me to knit so I wanted to do something I had never tried before.... Knitting in the round. I felt really close to her and it was a comfort. Absolutely nothing much else got done in those 4 weeks and I was so surprised that there were no mistakes in it. I didn't block it and I have given it to my DGD Keira-Lee. ???? P45


Oh Ros that had to be so hard... and no wonder you gave it away... it sure isn't something that brings good memories.. although I am sure your healing now and the memories of your Mom are good ones!!! The shawl is stunning and you did a wonderful job with it.. I bet Keira-Lee likes it!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh Ros that had to be so hard... and no wonder you gave it away... it sure isn't something that brings good memories.. although I am sure your healing now and the memories of your Mom are good ones!!! The shawl is stunning and you did a wonderful job with it.. I bet Keira-Lee likes it!!


Thank you Ronie, I actually did keep it for quite a long time. I would get it out and look at it. I really loved it and was quite proud of it. I wanted Keira-Lee to have it because it was so special to me and it meant a lot. When I visit Keira-Lee we get it out and look at it together, she absolutely loves it. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, I actually did keep it for quite a long time. I would get it out and look at it. I really loved it and was quite proud of it. I wanted Keira-Lee to have it because it was so special to me and it meant a lot. When I visit Keira-Lee we get it out and look at it together, she absolutely loves it. ????


What a great bonding experience. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> What a great bonding experience. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Tanya. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


Will do, Sue. I am saddened that he passed faster than they had hoped, but as you say, thank goodness they had all been to see him.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- sadden to hear this news. Glad the family was able to be with him that day. Please accept my sympathies for your family.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos of the birds Bev, they are watching you  It is fun watching them grow.


Thanks, Melanie. I don't think it will be hard to get pictures of them as they are getting quite bold.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Love the little (ha) birds Bev... they must of had a nice cozy nest for them to have stayed down so tiny before.. but then I bet the grew a lot each day... those eggs aren't that big... :sm01:


I could not believe how big they had gotten, seemingly over night. But I think they are just getting bolder and quite interested in checking out the people walking below. 

Sue, so sorry to hear of your loss. Definitely will be keeping you and the family in my prayers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What a great bonding experience. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Ros, in this way your mother strengthens and is a part of the bond between you and Keira-Lee. It ties the three of you together.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, I actually did keep it for quite a long time. I would get it out and look at it. I really loved it and was quite proud of it. I wanted Keira-Lee to have it because it was so special to me and it meant a lot. When I visit Keira-Lee we get it out and look at it together, she absolutely loves it. ????


That is very sweet, Ros. We all grieve in our own ways and you made something beautiful and comforting from your grief.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That must be very soul satisfying for you and his daughter.


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so beautiful. Thank you for telling us.


 :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do recall when your brother died, that is great that the blanket continues to bring comfort.


 :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing Linda. I'm glad his daughter has that very special blanket. ????


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


So very sorry, Sue. My thought are with you all.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, Linda. Thank you for sharing that beautiful story.


 :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Melanie. I don't think it will be hard to get pictures of them as they are getting quite bold.


As their vision gets better they do spend more time looking around at their domain.  You are going to have fun watching these guys learn to fly.

Maybe they are wondering if you are going to drop off a small rodent???


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My mum was born 1910, so the changes during her lifetime were acute. She well remembered their first crystal radio set, the bi-planes of WWl, nursed the inventor of the Spitfire during WWll- refused to believe him that there could be an aircraft with no propellor. Married at the age of 35, but dad now-a-days would have been diagnosed as having PTSD . Back then he coped with the memories of his war years by hitting the bottle. Al-anon and Alcoholics Anonymous had not reached Rotorua or only just by the mid sixties. A member used to tail dad home after his drinking sessions. He was in a job that paid well, but was drinking well beyond what he could afford. We lived from mum's vegetable and fruit garden, and her home killed beef, mutton and pork.We bought flour, sugar, honey came from the hives that were lodged on the bottom paddock- 60 lbs per year, for quite a number of years. Mum found ways to bring in an income through her hard work- eventually creating a job for herself teaching at Night School, at the Boys High, she boarded dogs, that worked well because Rotorua is a centre for tourism- with the Geysers, mud pools and so-on. Then she decided that market gardening was a wiser course of action than sheep and cattle, although she did raise pedigree Ayreshire calves for a local breeder, feeding them on a trio of milch cows that she had acquired. She grew Raspberries, Boysenberries. If it had a cane she would grow it. Always she kept hens. The hens and the boarded dogs were my responsibility. My brothers had to do the hand-milking and other chores relating to the cattle and sheep.
> Not nearly as tough as what you had Tricia, but very different from most of our classmates who lived in town.


Yes, there was a definite difference in life styles. I had my first "store bought" dress for high school graduation and it was so poorly made we had to re-stitch most of it. We lived too far from town for the school bus or to walk. The kids in town wouldn'the have anything to do with country kids and we couldn't participate in after-school activities, but we didn't have time for them anyway. Imagine if you can going from a 1 room, 1 teacher, 8 grades school to a school where you were in a different room with a different teacher for every class. 9 months of school when you were used to 8 months. Carrying all your books instead of sitting at a desk where all your books were stored. Talk about culture shock.

We sold some of the garden produce to grocery stores, but not much, skimmed cream and sold it and eggs to the creamery. Later a milk truck came by and picked up cans of milk. I remember putting something like a shower bonnet over the lids to keep dust out of the cans. No refrigeration. Milk was cooled with fresh well water. Pumped by hand and carried to the barrels milk cans were put in. Can you imagine what the milk was like riding about in an unrefrigerated truck all day until it arrived at the process plant? Finally there were coolers, full of water with copper tubing and a layer of ice over the tubing. Was that water cold! Great place to cool a watermelon.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


A form of prayer shawl, still bringing comfort to someone in the family. Well done and yes they help our faith and the faith of the recipient as they are tangible things of the intangible.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, in this way your mother strengthens and is a part of the bond between you and Keira-Lee. It ties the three of you together.


This a really powerful connection, one that keeps history alive and individual empowerment strong :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, there was a definite difference in life styles. I had my first "store bought" dress for high school graduation and it was so poorly made we had to re-stitch most of it. We lived too far from town for the school bus or to walk. The kids in town wouldn'the have anything to do with country kids and we couldn't participate in after-school activities, but we didn't have time for them anyway. Imagine if you can going from a 1 room, 1 teacher, 8 grades school to a school where you were in a different room with a different teacher for every class. 9 months of school when you were used to 8 months. Carrying all your books instead of sitting at a desk where all your books were stored. Talk about culture shock.
> 
> We sold some of the garden produce to grocery stores, but not much, skimmed cream and sold it and eggs to the creamery. Later a milk truck came by and picked up cans of milk. I remember putting something like a shower bonnet over the lids to keep dust out of the cans. No refrigeration. Milk was cooled with fresh well water. Pumped by hand and carried to the barrels milk cans were put in. Can you imagine what the milk was like riding about in an unrefrigerated truck all day until it arrived at the process plant? Finally there were coolers, full of water with copper tubing and a layer of ice over the tubing. Was that water cold! Great place to cool a watermelon.


 Perhaps you already know this, but raw milk is able to preserve itself with healthy bacteria. Remember leaving it out to clabber? It didn't spoil from sitting outside in warmer weather.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


So sorry Sue. It was good the family got to see him yesterday or recently. The memories will be nicer as time passes. Prayers for good memories and comfort.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Perhaps you already know this, but raw milk is able to preserve itself with healthy bacteria. Remember leaving it out to clabber? It didn't spoil from sitting outside in warmer weather.


I don't remember clabbering milk, but we would use skimmed milk to feed bucket calves, chickens and the cats. Used it on cereal and in cooking. I know it separated sometimes so there was a watery substance and a rotten smell (usually in summer). When that happened the feed pans for the chickens were washed and we fed them less milk.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I don't remember clabbering milk, but we would use skimmed milk to feed bucket calves, chickens and the cats. Used it on cereal and in cooking. I know it separated sometimes so there was a watery substance and a rotten smell (usually in summer). When that happened the feed pans for the chickens were washed and we fed them less milk.


Clabbered milk is essentially a fermented product so, like fermenting cheese, it will smell. The milk separates with the cream rising to the top. Skim the cream and you have the makings for butter or whipped cream. I remember raw, unhomogenized milk as a child and hated seeing fat bits floating in it. Of course no one ever explained to me the taste or health value of it. When milk clabbers it will form solid lumps, like curds. The watery remains are whey which is phenomenally healthy. Today it can sell for a premium.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> A form of prayer shawl, still bringing comfort to someone in the family. Well done and yes they help our faith and the faith of the recipient as they are tangible things of the intangible.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Clabbered milk is essentially a fermented product so, like fermenting cheese, it will smell. The milk separates with the cream rising to the top. Skim the cream and you have the makings for butter or whipped cream. I remember raw, unhomogenized milk as a child and hated seeing fat bits floating in it. Of course no one ever explained to me the taste or health value of it. When milk clabbers it will form solid lumps, like curds. The watery remains are whey which is phenomenally healthy. Today it can sell for a premium.


Yuck! It was all I could do to clean the feed pans. Eat it!?!? Making my stomach hurt thinking about it. Ooops bathroom call.

ETA: strong memory trigger. Almost didn't make it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Sadly, my GS's grandfather passed away last night. It was a shock as the doctor yesterday morning had given him a week or two to live, and my DD and her family had spent yesterday cleaning the house in preparation for his discharge today and into the care of hospice. Christian had come home and gone to bed when my DD and GD came over to tell him the news. At least they had all got to see him yesterday in the hospital even if they didn't know it was for the last time. Please keep them all in your prayers.
> 
> Sue


I am so sorry for everyone. You never know if he was waiting to see everyone.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, in this way your mother strengthens and is a part of the bond between you and Keira-Lee. It ties the three of you together.


Thank you Bev.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Babalou said:


> That is very sweet, Ros. We all grieve in our own ways and you made something beautiful and comforting from your grief.


Thank you Barbara. ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JRiede did a piece on Estonian lace knitting as part of her book online. This lace shawl will appeal to people here I think:

http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=33e4ec877eed6a43863a4a92e&id=1759a8b488&e=1422bd8f50


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family, Sue. I am so glad everyone was able to see the grandfather. Those are beautiful additions to your EC scarf.

Thank you for the growing up memories. Life sure is different now.

DeEtta, that was another wonderful chapter in Shetland Shawl making. Thank you!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> JRiede did a piece on Estonian lace knitting as part of her book online. This lace shawl will appeal to people here I think:
> 
> http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=33e4ec877eed6a43863a4a92e&id=1759a8b488&e=1422bd8f50


Tanya, I did not see a shawl. Some article about California stolen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, I did not see a shawl. Some article about California stolen.


Sorry about that. Sometimes I copy a URL but when I go to paste it, it is the wrong one.

Try this, I think you will like it better: 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTlaminaria.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks again DeEtta for the new information on how to add edges. I really do appreciate all the thought you are putting into this teaching.

I just saw this in my email from the Roving Crafters and it reminded me of what you, Linda and Ros, shared about how your knitting has brought such comfort. 
"When you knit/crochet for someone, you give them your time and your love. Handmade is love made into a physical object. After days of non-stop terror related news, we need all the love we can get." 
Here's the link to her whole blog
http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/06/15/life-affirming-knitting/

Sue, that is sad news that your gs's grandfather died so unexpectedly. Sending prayers to all your family. 
Beautiful addition to your shawl.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I just saw this in my email from the Roving Crafters and it reminded me of what you, Linda and Ros, shared about how your knitting has brought such comfort.
> "When you knit/crochet for someone, you give them your time and your love. Handmade is love made into a physical object. After days of non-stop terror related news, we need all the love we can get."
> Here's the link to her whole blog
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/06/15/life-affirming-knitting/


Thank you Caryn and thanks for the link. ????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, Linda. I am sure that your niece must treasure it and it will give her some wonderful memories.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Amazing how our knitting expresses so many of our emotions and brings us comfort too. I knitted a blanket for my brother the year before he died. He was in hospital for a year and not expected to survive and the blanket was my act of faith that he would survive and would get out of hospital to some semblance of a normal life, which he did albeit in a nursing home. The blanket was used every time he sat out in the garden and when we took him out in his wheelchair to watch a local cricket match or just for a stroll to a coffee shop. He died last October after one last happy summer and his daughter now has the blanket on her bed.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I'm so sorry, Sue. I'll keep all of them in my prayers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Sue. Sending lots of love to all of his loved ones. ????????????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I am so sorry, Sue. Yes, I will keep everyone in my prayers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, sending prayers for your family and your GS grandfather.


Thanks, Melanie.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Yes, it sounds like after they had all visited, he felt it was time to leave. I know that my GS , Christian and his sister, who is sixteen were very upset. I think this has been their first encounter with the death of a close family member. I know it was a comfort that they had seen him in his last hours. Christian was really close to him and is taking it hard. He has been fortunate in that his boss sent him home both Monday and Tuesday and has been very understanding. Today his work sent lunch over to the house for everyone. I think he will go home with his family rather than staying here. They were supposed to go on vacation at the weekend, but I doubt they will go now. Anyway, Christian was told to take off until after his vacation . I am sure he will want to be with his parents and sister at this sad time.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I am so sorry for the loss. I know it is affecting everyone. I believe he was satisfied to see/hear everyone at that last visit and felt at ease leaving despite the surprise to the family. We are always hopeful to have more time with the people we love and who provide the ground for our lives. Much peace to you and everyone .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Yes, it sounds like after they had all visited, he felt it was time to leave. I know that my GS , Christian and his sister, who is sixteen were very upset. I think this has been their first encounter with the death of a close family member. I know it was a comfort that they had seen him in his last hours. Christian was really close to him and is taking it hard. He has been fortunate in that his boss sent him home both Monday and Tuesday and has been very understanding. Today his work sent lunch over to the house for everyone. I think he will go home with his family rather than staying here. They were supposed to go on vacation at the weekend, but I doubt they will go now. Anyway, Christian was told to take off until after his vacation . I am sure he will want to be with his parents and sister at this sad time.
> 
> Sue


Oh Sue, I just read that and started crying, I'm so sorry for you all. It's just too sad. ????????????


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronnie, glad the hives have gone. Hope they will stay gone.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Well with all the complaining I was doing over these hives I would of thought I would of celebrated their leaving.. LOL It just happened with the use of the medicine my specialist gave me.. now I have the fear of them coming back but I am hopeful that they will stay away.. thanks all for the nice comments :sm01:
> 
> I have a very early morning this morning.. and several pages to catch up on.. I will have Friday off and I may have to take that time to catch up here... LOL
> 
> Love the little (ha) birds Bev... they must of had a nice cozy nest for them to have stayed down so tiny before.. but then I bet the grew a lot each day... those eggs aren't that big... :sm01:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> JRiede did a piece on Estonian lace knitting as part of her book online. This lace shawl will appeal to people here I think:
> 
> http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=33e4ec877eed6a43863a4a92e&id=1759a8b488&e=1422bd8f50


Try:

http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-lace-knitting

I'm just lurking, but had to insert this! wwwdel on KP main


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Try:
> 
> http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-lace-knitting
> 
> I'm just lurking, but had to insert this! wwwdel on KP main


Thank you for sharing. You are certainly welcome to join us -- we have a fondness for lurkers!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lace edgings are beautiful creations, but not so easy to join at the ends if they are applied around something like a shawl.

We all know how to graft using the Kitchener technique which is based on a 1 stitch to 1 stitch assumption. When completed successfully, the two edges are joined invisibly. Our challenge is to accomplish the same thing, but when there isn't a one-to-one stitch alignment nor is there a knit-to-purl alignment.

Virtually all edge lace patterns have a varying number of stitches per row (hard to use the 1 to 1 concept). It is also very common to have a lace edging based on an overall garter pattern (every row is basically knit). And last, but by no means least, every row probably contains one or more decrease stitch combinations (k2T, p2T, SSK, Sk2PSSO, etc). Over the years, I've experimented with a variety of approaches to invisibly join a lace edge and had developed an approach which worked more or less. But then, while doing research for this session, I stumbled across a YouTube tutorial that addresses this problem. I used it on my last shawl (see below) and it worked. I was "sweating bullets" when I did it, but it did work. Took me about a half an hour to join an 18-stitch edging, but I am well satisfied with the results and confident that with practice it will become relatively easy.

I think my desire for complete invisibility may be a higher standard than what is generally seen in Shetland Shawls. When the shawls were sewn at the corners, it is hard to see the join, but when there is a join off the corner, it is very visible - so perhaps invisibility in edge joins was generally attempted, but not consistently attained. I like totally (or as close to it as I can get) invisibility. So, I'm going to suggest that you watch the tutorial, and then practice using her method on a couple of lace edging swatches to get the hang of it. I'm sure you will be as happily surprised as I was.






TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs, Pg 31: Internet Resources, Pg 38: Start Designing, Pg 43: Border Increases, Pg 51: Around the corner, Pg 57 Lace Joins.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Try:
> 
> http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-lace-knitting
> 
> I'm just lurking, but had to insert this! wwwdel on KP main


We are so glad you have popped in, wwwdel!

Thank you for the link. :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Lace edgings are beautiful creations, but not so easy to join at the ends if they are applied around something like a shawl.
> 
> We all know how to graft using the Kitchener technique which is based on a 1 stitch to 1 stitch assumption. When completed successfully, the two edges are joined invisibly. Our challenge is to accomplish the same thing, but when there isn't a one-to-one stitch alignment nor is there a knit-to-purl alignment.
> 
> ...


Another great tutorial, DeEtta! Thank you!!! :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just keeping up with the PDF "book" you're working on ...<<<G>>>

Unfortunately I'm not @ one of the 2 free locations to view the YouTube entry.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..will be thinking of the family following the loss of a loved one .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ros..a wonderful shawl.
Bev...the chicks are growing quickly .
Sue..lovely scarf .won't you be going away soon ?
My early years were spent with no men folk as they were all away in the forces as it was war time.The toilet was way down the garden path ,the meat was kept in a cupboard with a mesh front,milk was delivered by a horse and cart ,eggs were powdered,when the air raid warnings were heard we went under the table and the front door key was kept on a piece of string accessible through the letter box .Thinking of the latter they may as well have just left the door unlocked .My mother and I lived with my grandmother and we bathed on a Sat.night in a tin bath before the fire .,taking turns ,with me first then my mother .Always in age order .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DeEtta .more fascinating information .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sorry about that. Sometimes I copy a URL but when I go to paste it, it is the wrong one.
> 
> Try this, I think you will like it better:
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTlaminaria.html


Oh yes, I've made this one and it is a very pretty shawl and not a particularly difficult knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks again DeEtta for the new information on how to add edges. I really do appreciate all the thought you are putting into this teaching.
> 
> I just saw this in my email from the Roving Crafters and it reminded me of what you, Linda and Ros, shared about how your knitting has brought such comfort.
> "When you knit/crochet for someone, you give them your time and your love. Handmade is love made into a physical object. After days of non-stop terror related news, we need all the love we can get."
> ...


The quote expresses it perfectly, Caryn. Thanks for the link. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing this, Linda. I am sure that your niece must treasure it and it will give her some wonderful memories.
> 
> Sue


Glad to share, Sue. My neice is still at the stage of using it for comfort, Sue. She wraps it round her when she needs to feel close to her Dad.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Yes, it sounds like after they had all visited, he felt it was time to leave. I know that my GS , Christian and his sister, who is sixteen were very upset. I think this has been their first encounter with the death of a close family member. I know it was a comfort that they had seen him in his last hours. Christian was really close to him and is taking it hard. He has been fortunate in that his boss sent him home both Monday and Tuesday and has been very understanding. Today his work sent lunch over to the house for everyone. I think he will go home with his family rather than staying here. They were supposed to go on vacation at the weekend, but I doubt they will go now. Anyway, Christian was told to take off until after his vacation . I am sure he will want to be with his parents and sister at this sad time.
> 
> Sue


Poor lad. I hope he finds some comfort with his family and I hope there is some tangible memento he can have to help him feel his grandfather is still close.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thank you for sharing. You are certainly welcome to join us -- we have a fondness for lurkers!!!


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

All lurkers loved and welcome!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Try:
> 
> http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-lace-knitting
> 
> I'm just lurking, but had to insert this! wwwdel on KP main


Please feel free to actively join in here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ros..a wonderful shawl.
> Bev...the chicks are growing quickly .
> Sue..lovely scarf .won't you be going away soon ?
> My early years were spent with no men folk as they were all away in the forces as it was war time.The toilet was way down the garden path ,the meat was kept in a cupboard with a mesh front,milk was delivered by a horse and cart ,eggs were powdered,when the air raid warnings were heard we went under the table and the front door key was kept on a piece of string accessible through the letter box .Thinking of the latter they may as well have just left the door unlocked .My mother and I lived with my grandmother and we bathed on a Sat.night in a tin bath before the fire .,taking turns ,with me first then my mother .Always in age order .


Living thru that period was especially trying. It wasn't just lack of money, but goods and services were not very available and then there was the fear of attack which was very real. There were rationed items in the US, too, but not like it was for you in Britain. Even after the war for years in the US they did air raid drills in school when the alarm would ring at unknown times (great for creating fear and anxiety) and we would have to duck under our desks. I used to think this was so foolish as the huge glass windows could shatter and get to you anyway. But we were not under attack in this country and would get up from under the desk and everything was as usual and we were back to our lessons. Again, in the 1980's they did a lot of fear mongering in schools about nuclear attacks with the same ridiculous 'safety' routines. The kids had the same reaction to it as I did but the affect was to make kids think they would never survive into adult hood so why bother trying to achieve anything. It affected my kids who never talked with me about it during that period so I could help them deal with that sense of ennui that set it for so many. I believe it was part of why my son just refused to apply himself.

But I enjoyed seeing the food wagons come around with fresh fruits/veggies and there was a milk man who delivered milk on a regular schedule. I recall the metal bottle holders that would hold the bottles which were left at your door while the empties were picked up. And there were tubs in kitchens in many areas. As an adult I lived in a tenement house with a tub in the kitchen and the toilet was in the hallway. In NYC there were many of these older tenement apartment buildings that were called walk-ups as they were 6 story structures with no elevator and that was quite a challenge carrying everything up and down for shopping and laundry and babies, etc. Of course rent was well under $100/month for these hovels. Bigger pre-war buildings were more luxurious having elevators and huge 6-10 room apartments with rent still very cheap under rent control. Gone are those days!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh yes, I've made this one and it is a very pretty shawl and not a particularly difficult knit.


That is how I felt too about this shawl. Glad to know it knit up well. Knitty.com has some great patterns that are free and some good articles, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--Watched that grafting link. It is a bit fiddly but the hardest part for me is to visually follow the loops. I think with my visual problems, it may be very difficult to do, particularly with lace or fingering wt yarns. May have to try it with dk or worsted yarn to see how it works IRL. The good news is that the lace edges are usually not very wide and so very few stitches to actually have to graft.

Sue--your GS seems to be having an especially hard time. It sounds like it has been a terrible shock/trauma for him. Hope he can find his way thru this grief.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for another great tutorial, DeEtta. I will try and watch the tutorial later today. You are providing so much great information.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Another great installment, DeEtta. Thank you for all your hard work.

Thank you, Karen, for making a PDF book of DeEtta's tutorials. It will be a great resource.

Wwwdel, welcome. We'd love to have you participate.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is how I felt too about this shawl. Glad to know it knit up well. Knitty.com has some great patterns that are free and some good articles, too.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Ros..a wonderful shawl.
> Bev...the chicks are growing quickly .
> Sue..lovely scarf .won't you be going away soon ?
> My early years were spent with no men folk as they were all away in the forces as it was war time.The toilet was way down the garden path ,the meat was kept in a cupboard with a mesh front,milk was delivered by a horse and cart ,eggs were powdered,when the air raid warnings were heard we went under the table and the front door key was kept on a piece of string accessible through the letter box .Thinking of the latter they may as well have just left the door unlocked .My mother and I lived with my grandmother and we bathed on a Sat.night in a tin bath before the fire .,taking turns ,with me first then my mother .Always in age order .


What a different lives you had growing up,Tricia and Ann. It is so interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Yes, it sounds like after they had all visited, he felt it was time to leave. I know that my GS , Christian and his sister, who is sixteen were very upset. I think this has been their first encounter with the death of a close family member. I know it was a comfort that they had seen him in his last hours. Christian was really close to him and is taking it hard. He has been fortunate in that his boss sent him home both Monday and Tuesday and has been very understanding. Today his work sent lunch over to the house for everyone. I think he will go home with his family rather than staying here. They were supposed to go on vacation at the weekend, but I doubt they will go now. Anyway, Christian was told to take off until after his vacation . I am sure he will want to be with his parents and sister at this sad time.
> 
> Sue


It sounds like your grandson works at a very loving and caring place to give him the time off. So sad for he and his sister.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is so very true that our parent generation saw some amazing changes in their lives and we saw even more as the world turned even faster. My kids generation will feel the same about theirs and they will be right. But I do feel a lot has been lost that spoke to our humanity and ability to connect to the environment around us. We have gained much greater consciousness about ourselves and how our societies work, but also lost a lot of heart.


I do believe that we are at a point where we are trying to get back some of the morals and beliefs that were so important to our past generations.. I think that it is something that each passing generation has felt and I think that we need to enforce these types of things to keep ourselves grounded as a Nation... Lots has been lost but so much has been preserved.. take knitting for instance .. it was a lost art for a long time... and now there is a resurgence that is very strong.. same with gardening and enjoying the great outdoors.. I just think that we need more people to push this side of our lives and rely less on the 'electronic' part of our lives... 

Linda it is wonderful that you were able to give you brother such a beautiful last year.. and I am sure the blanket has brought much more comfort than you realized at the time you were making it...

Sue your family is in my prayers.. I hope your GS can find some peace and be filled with wonderful memories once the pain of his loss has softened a little...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I have made it through the LP.... I have one more complaint about this new format! I didn't get my link in my email this morning so I tried to find where I left off in my posts... but now you can't click "go to message" so I had to scroll through all the pages.. I started backwards but what a pain.. there is also no little box to put the page number in so there is no choice but to scroll!!! what a pain.. 
Plus my computer did some updating which took a huge chunk of my time this morning.. grrrrr!!!! 

Karen I think I am going to get a new thumb drive or see if I have a spare and put all of DeEtta's information on there... once the PDF file is done that is... Your doing such a great job with this.. I am so grateful!!! I really want to get through this Pt 1 before Pt 2 comes out... LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I do believe that we are at a point where we are trying to get back some of the morals and beliefs that were so important to our past generations.. I think that it is something that each passing generation has felt and I think that we need to enforce these types of things to keep ourselves grounded as a Nation... Lots has been lost but so much has been preserved.. take knitting for instance .. it was a lost art for a long time... and now there is a resurgence that is very strong.. same with gardening and enjoying the great outdoors.. I just think that we need more people to push this side of our lives and rely less on the 'electronic' part of our lives...
> 
> Linda it is wonderful that you were able to give you brother such a beautiful last year.. and I am sure the blanket has brought much more comfort than you realized at the time you were making it...
> 
> Sue your family is in my prayers.. I hope your GS can find some peace and be filled with wonderful memories once the pain of his loss has softened a little...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Ronie, I totally agree.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--if you go to Watched Topics, that little => is still there but not that visible. It should take you to the last post you read. I still dislike the format--so much harder to read and to find information.

Caryn--If you remember the mid 60-70's, we had a very strong movement with humanistic values at its core. All the different movements worked on collective consciousness and sharing of responsibilities. It takes a village to raise a child was an important expression of the values being promoted then. Unfortunately, people got complacent when the Viet Nam war ended and other factors played out that divided and weakened people. The power elite worked very hard and effectively to do this and destroyed such values. The problem is that fear mongering works, and as I have learned thru years of study, racism is the core policy that made the wealth of this country and is still used to divide people with scarey myths/lies. I am sorry to say that until that is dealt with head on by the people, we will never get to the point for which you hope.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for another great tutorial, DeEtta. I will try and watch the tutorial later today. You are providing so much great information.
> 
> Sue


Yes, thank you, DeEtta, for all the great information you are providing us with! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda it is wonderful that you were able to give you brother such a beautiful last year.. and I am sure the blanket has brought much more comfort than you realized at the time you were making it...
> 
> Sue your family is in my prayers.. I hope your GS can find some peace and be filled with wonderful memories once the pain of his loss has softened a little...


While making it the comfort was my own, Ronie. I needed so badly to do something tangible to help. I do know he was thrilled when he found out what I had been working on during visiting and waiting times was for him. He liked to see me knitting while visiting; he was interested in the projects but he also said it made his hospital room more homely. Thank you for commenting, Ronie. :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> While making it the comfort was my own, Ronie. I needed so badly to do something tangible to help. I do know he was thrilled when he found out what I had been working on during visiting and waiting times was for him. He liked to see me knitting while visiting; he was interested in the projects but he also said it made his hospital room more homely. Thank you for commenting, Ronie. :sm01:


That is a really nice point about how your brother felt watching you knit. Something to keep in mind for other situations where a person might be missing the familial. And so special of him to share his feelings with you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, how lovely that your brother commented on your knitting and was happy to receive it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Try:
> 
> http://www.jriede.com/complete-guide-lace-knitting
> 
> I'm just lurking, but had to insert this! wwwdel on KP main


Thanks for this link. Lots of good info here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Lace edgings are beautiful creations, but not so easy to join at the ends if they are applied around something like a shawl.
> 
> We all know how to graft using the Kitchener technique which is based on a 1 stitch to 1 stitch assumption. When completed successfully, the two edges are joined invisibly. Our challenge is to accomplish the same thing, but when there isn't a one-to-one stitch alignment nor is there a knit-to-purl alignment.
> 
> ...


DeEtta, I did watch this tutorial and it seems like a great way to get the pieces together without a seam. I can't see your join though either. I think I would need someone sitting beside me to show me where that scrap yarn is going!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What a different lives you had growing up,Tricia and Ann. It is so interesting. Thank you for sharing.


I agree :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, I did watch this tutorial and it seems like a great way to get the pieces together without a seam. I can't see your join though either. I think I would need someone sitting beside me to show me where that scrap yarn is going!


As I mentioned Caryn, the first time I tried it was a bit difficult and I almost gave up, but pushed on through and when I took out the scrap yarn, low and behold, it had worked. I plan on practicing with a sample piece like she was doing which would make it much easier to pull the 2 ends this way and that to see where the scrap yarn is running. And I'm going to use this technique with the next lace edge that I do. I suspect once it has been done a couple of times, it will be easy. The first time is just filled with uncertainty. I used to do something similar; so it conceptually it was an easy approach for me. But her way works a little bit better. To make it as easy as possible, use a high-contrast scrap yarn color, but a yarn the same weight or just slightly thicker than the edge yarn.

I'm sure that you will be able to do this once you practice a couple of times.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all! Today is my first time back on KP since I posted over a week ago. Only on page 20. 

Ronni, love the ocean pics.
Caryn, love the blue birds. I'll have to see if I can get a pic of the chickadees that built a nest in what is really only a decorative bird house. . . Before flying in with food, one of the parents will sit on a perch and sing and fly closer and sing. I believe it is their way to gently coax the babies out to fly. As it can take quite a few minutes sometimes before they fly in with the meal. 
DFL - I see you found the "Way Back Machine" for searching the internet archive. I haven't allowed myself to get lost in it yet because, well I just don't have the time. 

DeEtta, thanks so much for all this information that you are putting together. I love learning about the history (who would have guessed, that was my worst subject in school)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So good to see you again, Chris. 

Finished my Perfluffle tonight. Pics tomorrow. It's late tonight.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, ladies, for the welcome. 

I fell in love with Shetland lace when I was fortunate enough to make a short shore excursion (while on a cruise) to Unst, Shetland Is. Saw the museum there, and also a gentleman selling the "wedding ring" shawls from a cart beside a road. (Couldn't afford one of the beauties, nor would I be going any place where I would wear such a delicate piece of art,---and then there's the problem of washing & blocking when that would become necessary!) But then at a bookstore in Dublin, there was a shelf of lace & Shetland lace knitting books (now one of these I could afford!). Imagine my surprise to find the one I picked is one of the top references for Shetland lace--Yes--Sharon Miller's "Heirloom Knitting".

I have no experience (yet) in knitting lace; am in awe of you ladies who do, and am interested in learning how. Learned to crochet--a chain-- when a child, and to knit in the pre-teens. Have probably done more crochet than knit projects, but personally prefer the appearance of knit in most things.

The guidance, information, and lessons you put before us is awesome, DeEtta. Thank you, many times over.

Have just finally been able to read all the posts for this "Party" & feel like there are many new friends here. Have enjoyed all the project, "critter" and landscape pics.

My condolences to all who have lost loved ones; doesn't matter how long ago that has happened; it still is painful; we just learn to go on; know they still live on in our hearts, even though we can no longer see them. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you, ladies, for the welcome.
> 
> I fell in love with Shetland lace when I was fortunate enough to make a short shore excursion (while on a cruise) to Unst, Shetland Is. Saw the museum there, and also a gentleman selling the "wedding ring" shawls from a cart beside a road. (Couldn't afford one of the beauties, nor would I be going any place where I would wear such a delicate piece of art,---and then there's the problem of washing & blocking when that would become necessary!) But then at a bookstore in Dublin, there was a shelf of lace & Shetland lace knitting books (now one of these I could afford!). Imagine my surprise to find the one I picked is one of the top references for Shetland lace--Yes--Sharon Miller's "Heirloom Knitting".
> 
> ...


Greetings - WWWdel. So glad that you can be with us and hope that you will continue following along. Every two weeks we start a new thread -- by our current schedule a new one will start on Sunday hosted by BritGirl (Sue). Sometime Sunday Sue will post the new link here so all of us can easily find it. Just click on that link, and when you get there click on the "Watch this topic" button just above the first posting and you should get e-mail notices when there are new postings. The group has been doing this now for a couple of years and, yes, we do ramble around various topics, but we always come back to our mutual love of lace knitting. Please don't hesitate to ask questions and share your work. As you can tell we love to look at pictures of knitting, kids, grandkids, nature, travel, and anything else that catches someone's attention. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Throughout this discussion, we keep going back to the subject of lace patterns. Today I’d like to take a few minutes and look at the difference between lace knitting and knitted lace. I’ve always thought this distinction was rather silly and I very much didn’t like the terminology, but there is a reason for it. So here goes: lace knitting is defined as a pattern wherein the motif decreases/increases in every row. Whereas, knitted lace has patterning only in every other row: the alternating rows are worked plain either in knit or purl. When each style of motif is used in conjunction with other similar motifs, there really is not disharmony. But when knitted lace is mixed with lace knitting, differences in fabric density and pattern visualization appear.

You will recall that earlier I mentioned that traditional Shetland shawls were almost always knit on every row thus making what we would call a garter fabric. The value of knitting every row is, of course, ease and efficiency. When a fabric is knit back and forth this is great – BUT remember that we are going to be doing our border in the round on circular needles and a garter fabric will have to be “changed” so that one row is knit and the next is purl. If you are working a lace motif that only has the patterning every other row, that conversion is easy. All you have to do is make sure that you switch between purl and knit at the beginning of the row marker when working in the round. But what will happen if you are working a motif that has patterning on every row?

The answer to that question will be completely dependent on the pattern. The easiest way to analyze the situation is to look at the motif chart. If the pattern is symmetrical, it should be a simple matter of substituting purl decreases for knit decreases. Again, remembering that traditional motifs use only k2T or k3T decreases that substitution isn’t hard. But if the motif is unsymmetrical, then you may have to redo the chart and do some test knitting. If you are just getting started with building your lace knitting charting skills, you might want to avoid such patterns until you have gained confidence and proficiency.

The overall effect of lace patterning on every other row (knitted lace) is to create a denser fabric. If you mix every-row (lace knitting) and every-other-row patterning (knitted lace), you are likely to see very different finished results – take a look at illustration #34. The swatches including the large diamond motifs were done with the same yarn, similar patterns, and same needle size. Both were blocked hard, that is to say, stretched to the extreme with strikingly different visual results. Notice how much denser the swatch in the lower left area is when compared to the swatch at the top. 

I’d like you to notice one other difference between every-row (lace knitting) and every-other-row pattern (knitted lace). By comparing the samples, you can see that the stitches look different because the yarn overs are either twisted or untwisted. It is unusual in traditional shawls for both knitted lace and lace knitting to be mixed in the same segment, i.e., center panel or border. However, it is not uncommon to find them mixed in edgings.

So, as you contemplate the motifs that you’d like to incorporate into your shawl, keep both the density issues and the visual effects in mind. Your choices will have an impact on the over all harmony of the patterns in the shawl.

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs, Pg 31: Internet Resources, Pg 38: Start Designing, Pg 43: Border Increases, Pg 51: Around the corner, Pg 57: Lace Joins, Pg 59: Knitted Lace vs Lace Knitting.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I never knew that De Etta .As I have said before I thought I had a good knowledge of knitting but I have realised I 
was totally wrong .Thank you once again.
Hello Wwwdel .Here is the place for starting your lace knitting as there are very friendly ,helpful people willing to encourage you.
Julie ,have you unearthed the grey yarn ? Brings to mind that at one time you could buy cards of different colours of yarn for mending socks .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Well I never knew that De Etta .As I have said before I thought I had a good knowledge of knitting but I have realised I
> was totally wrong .Thank you once again.
> Hello Wwwdel .Here is the place for starting your lace knitting as there are very friendly ,helpful people willing to encourage you.
> Julie ,have you unearthed the grey yarn ? Brings to mind that at one time you could buy cards of different colours of yarn for mending socks .


I have been out most of the day, and something is wrong with the laptop- it was refusing to come out of caps lock- seems to have come right- but I had no chance to check the back bedroom. I do have some photos of the weaving though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are fabulous, Julie. Beautifully skill full.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fabulous, Julie. Beautifully skill full.


I am hoping to get some more photos Saturday week- I have been told there will be some carvings on display.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love their carvings! I do hope you can get more photos :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love their carvings! I do hope you can get more photos :sm24:


 :sm24: If the weather is awful, I will think hard about going! Keep positive thoughts for good weather down the track!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: If the weather is awful, I will think hard about going! Keep positive thoughts for good weather down the track!


I will :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome www del. it is good to have you join us. We are a friendly group, who share a lot, whether knitting related, or about our lives in general.

It was interesting reading your post. How wonderful that you were able to visit Unst. I do hope that you will join us in our lace knitting endeavours.

Suequote=wwwdel]Thank you, ladies, for the welcome.

I fell in love with Shetland lace when I was fortunate enough to make a short shore excursion (while on a cruise) to Unst, Shetland Is. Saw the museum there, and also a gentleman selling the "wedding ring" shawls from a cart beside a road. (Couldn't afford one of the beauties, nor would I be going any place where I would wear such a delicate piece of art,---and then there's the problem of washing & blocking when that would become necessary!) But then at a bookstore in Dublin, there was a shelf of lace & Shetland lace knitting books (now one of these I could afford!). Imagine my surprise to find the one I picked is one of the top references for Shetland lace--Yes--Sharon Miller's "Heirloom Knitting".

I have no experience (yet) in knitting lace; am in awe of you ladies who do, and am interested in learning how. Learned to crochet--a chain-- when a child, and to knit in the pre-teens. Have probably done more crochet than knit projects, but personally prefer the appearance of knit in most things.

The guidance, information, and lessons you put before us is awesome, DeEtta. Thank you, many times over.

Have just finally been able to read all the posts for this "Party" & feel like there are many new friends here. Have enjoyed all the project, "critter" and landscape pics.

My condolences to all who have lost loved ones; doesn't matter how long ago that has happened; it still is painful; we just learn to go on; know they still live on in our hearts, even though we can no longer see them. My thoughts are with you.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Julie. It has been fascinating looking at them all. There are just so many things to learn about and I am glad that we at the LP do share so much from our diverse interests. There truly is a whole other world out there, outside of our own interests.
Sue.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have been out most of the day, and something is wrong with the laptop- it was refusing to come out of caps lock- seems to have come right- but I had no chance to check the back bedroom. I do have some photos of the weaving though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I agree :sm24:


Me, too, Tricia and Ann. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fabulous, Julie. Beautifully skill full.


I couldn't have said it better! That weaving is amazing! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been having a hard time trying to keep up with everything this week. It has been a very busy week, centered around my family. First of course was the death of GS's paternal grandfather, Scott. Of course this has hit his whole family quite hard. They are all mentally exhausted, going through Scott's papers and trying to take care of everything. They were booked to go away on vacation tomorrow. I assumed that they would cancel, but Christian, my GS said last night that they were still going. They did not know whether that would be a comfort or the opposite. Scott had requested no funeral, no fuss, no announcements of his death, just wanting to be cremated. I don't know whether that meant no memorial service, not having heard anything on that yet.

My older twin, Kat has had a rough week. Her au pair gave her notice on Monday evening that she is getting married in August, effectively breaking her contract. That has a lot of ramifications. She couldn't work then, and would have to get a temp visa, before a permanent one is approved, which could take months. Additionally, she threatened Kat that if the au pair agency threatened to cancel her visa or to send her back to Brazil, she would leave and get married the next day. Needless, to say, Kat spoke with the agency. So, she is faced with maybe losing childcare overnight. If that were 
to happen, I would step in temporarily to help out, but only temporarily, as that includes a commute daily, and long hours. Also, they are off on vacation for four days beginning Sunday. Unless they are able to pair up with an au pair already here in rematch status, finding a new au pair from overseas can take months, with paperwork, visa application etc. Once an au pair goes into rematch status, they have two weeks to find another family in the program or have to leave the country as their visa gets cancelled. All very complicated and a big headache for Kat, trying to find someone who will take good care of the children and fit in with the family.
Added to all that, Kat learned on Wednesday that her DH will be going overseas on assignment next year, and a lot of the coming year he will be training. Family can not accompany, so she is looking to a year as a single Mum. She does not work on Fridays, so she is planning on coming over with Alexandra and Jackson this morning to talk. We have talked a fair bit the last few nights, but it is not the same as talking face to face.

The last couple of days my DH and I have been helping Amy and her DH move, with packing stuff on Wednesday and then starting to unpack yesterday in the new house, but the hard part is done, and hopefully they won't take too long to get settled in. They are both off work until Wednesday, which is good, as Amy is exhausted, and that is not good for health, but at least she can take it more easy the next few days.

With all this going on I tried to contact my oldest daughter, Jennifer. She is notorious for not answering her phone or text messages, which is sort of unusual nowadays. I just wanted to know that life was just going along normally for her and her family, (no news is good news). Anyway, she called last night and we had a nice chat. At least there was nothing to worry about there.

Sort of my past week in a nutshell and probably more than you want to know. Haven't got a whole lot of knitting done this week. I am, however, participating in Worldwide Knit in Public Day with my Knitting Guild at the local mall. That is an all afternoon event. There also is a group meeting at our local Barnes and Noble, although I don't know who is organizing that. Anyway, it will give me a chance to knit and relax.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome wwwdel! You are in the right place to learn lace knitting. Many of us learned here with KP which is how the LP (Lace Party) got started. If you have questions, just ask. 

Thanks for the weaving photos Julie. Fascinating.

Knitting update: I am just starting clue 2 of Rapunzel, it is a loooooong one as I am making the XXL. I have been slowly working on the First Gift scarf and am glad I am doing the scarf and not the shawl version as I would never get it finished with my lack of knitting time, although the yarn is nice and soft so pleasant to work with. June BON is done. I have started clue 3 of Gerda and am hopeful that there are no issues with this clue. All the other WIP's are hibernating, lol.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been having a hard time trying to keep up with everything this week. It has been a very busy week, centered around my family. First of course was the death of GS's paternal grandfather, Scott. Of course this has hit his whole family quite hard. They are all mentally exhausted, going through Scott's papers and trying to take care of everything. They were booked to go away on vacation tomorrow. I assumed that they would cancel, but Christian, my GS said last night that they were still going. They did not know whether that would be a comfort or the opposite. Scott had requested no funeral, no fuss, no announcements of his death, just wanting to be cremated. I don't know whether that meant no memorial service, not having heard anything on that yet.
> 
> My older twin, Kat has had a rough week. Her au pair gave her notice on Monday evening that she is getting married in August, effectively breaking her contract. That has a lot of ramifications. She couldn't work then, and would have to get a temp visa, before a permanent one is approved, which could take months. Additionally, she threatened Kat that if the au pair agency threatened to cancel her visa or to send her back to Brazil, she would leave and get married the next day. Needless, to say, Kat spoke with the agency. So, she is faced with maybe losing childcare overnight. If that were
> to happen, I would step in temporarily to help out, but only temporarily, as that includes a commute daily, and long hours. Also, they are off on vacation for four days beginning Sunday. Unless they are able to pair up with an au pair already here in rematch status, finding a new au pair from overseas can take months, with paperwork, visa application etc. Once an au pair goes into rematch status, they have two weeks to find another family in the program or have to leave the country as their visa gets cancelled. All very complicated and a big headache for Kat, trying to find someone who will take good care of the children and fit in with the family.
> ...


Sue, that sounds like an incredibly difficult week for all of you. I'm glad things are at least calmer now and hopefully you'll be able to rest and enjoy the weekend. Sending hugs to you and keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers! :sm01:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Definitely a busy week Sue. Hope all works out well in the next few weeks. Enjoy your knit in public day. I have a hair appointment so maybe I will bring my knitting to work on while the color sets...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I couldn't have said it better! That weaving is amazing! :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It is fascinating to see the process. Thank you, Julie!!!

*Welcome, wwwdel!*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Definitely a busy week Sue. Hope all works out well in the next few weeks. Enjoy your knit in public day. I have a hair appointment so maybe I will bring my knitting to work on while the color sets...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the next installment, DeEtta. I never thought about how the density of the fabric changes from one style to the other. Thank you for the clarification. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you Norma! At this time of year there is even less likelihood than normal, that the long range forecasts are right.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been out most of the day, and something is wrong with the laptop- it was refusing to come out of caps lock- seems to have come right- but I had no chance to check the back bedroom. I do have some photos of the weaving though.


Thank you for the pictures Julie. So beautiful and those peacock feathers must make a really striking shawl when done.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--wonderful beginning. You may not think yourself and 'expert' but here you are ours and gratefully so by us.
> 
> Those are magnificent shawls you have shared. So let me be clear--the border around the center is
> typically not knit onto the center and done separately? A couple of the descriptions left me a bit confused.
> I got that the edging is done separately.


***************************************
Tamarque- would you contact me by email or private message asap regarding your class information. See my messages. Thanks, Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics, Julie. It has been fascinating looking at them all. There are just so many things to learn about and I am glad that we at the LP do share so much from our diverse interests. There truly is a whole other world out there, outside of our own interests.
> Sue.


Thank you so much, Sue! Our tutors learned from some our very finest weavers from the Tainui tribe (Waikato) now long gone, and they gift us their skills once a week at least. This display was for part of the celebrations of Matariki (the Maori New Year) when the Pleiedes rise above our horizon. It is great to have some focus to the Winter months, that is valid to our experience here! It is only in recent years that Matariki has been spoken of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I couldn't have said it better! That weaving is amazing! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Reading your post left me feeling exhausted. Can imagine the impact on you being in the middle of all that angst. When my sister died 19 mos ago we knew she wanted to be cremated but there was a memorial in her name. It really was for all of us who were grieving and needed to gather together. Our family gathering at a favorite spot of hers in my area was for spreading her ashes and sharing our continued unity. I think these kinds of ritual gatherings are so important for those who are living. 

DeEtta--great information of the differential effect of the knitting lace vs lace knitting. Really liked your annotated visuals which helped me take in the information.

Went to my local knitting group last nite. It had been some time since I had attended. It was only 3 of us but felt good to sit with them. Spent the time undoing a knot this woman made in her work. Since I was not working on a project it made me feel useful while sitting there. She was working on a Nicki Epstein baby blanket that was very soft as well as finishing a log cabin blanket in some really beautiful colors, each segment in a different knit stitch. It stays in my mind. I brought the repurposed yarn from the sweater I undid the other week and a sample of the yarn being worked in a lace pattern. I realized that it was all taking me back years. The yarn color reminded me of the first sweater I knit at age 17? It was Williamsburg blue with a nubby carry along yarn that was popular then. This yarn is lighter but has a nylon thread twisted in that creates that same kind of light tweedy effect. Then I had picked up an old Leisure Arts pamphlet of knit stitches bought when I picked up the needles again and began sampling a lace pattern in this repurposed yarn that I realized was probably the first lace knit stitch I did without ever thinking it was lace!!! It made me feel like I was a blast from the past. Had to laugh at myself along with others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been having a hard time trying to keep up with everything this week. It has been a very busy week, centered around my family. First of course was the death of GS's paternal grandfather, Scott. Of course this has hit his whole family quite hard. They are all mentally exhausted, going through Scott's papers and trying to take care of everything. They were booked to go away on vacation tomorrow. I assumed that they would cancel, but Christian, my GS said last night that they were still going. They did not know whether that would be a comfort or the opposite. Scott had requested no funeral, no fuss, no announcements of his death, just wanting to be cremated. I don't know whether that meant no memorial service, not having heard anything on that yet.
> 
> My older twin, Kat has had a rough week. Her au pair gave her notice on Monday evening that she is getting married in August, effectively breaking her contract. That has a lot of ramifications. She couldn't work then, and would have to get a temp visa, before a permanent one is approved, which could take months. Additionally, she threatened Kat that if the au pair agency threatened to cancel her visa or to send her back to Brazil, she would leave and get married the next day. Needless, to say, Kat spoke with the agency. So, she is faced with maybe losing childcare overnight. If that were
> to happen, I would step in temporarily to help out, but only temporarily, as that includes a commute daily, and long hours. Also, they are off on vacation for four days beginning Sunday. Unless they are able to pair up with an au pair already here in rematch status, finding a new au pair from overseas can take months, with paperwork, visa application etc. Once an au pair goes into rematch status, they have two weeks to find another family in the program or have to leave the country as their visa gets cancelled. All very complicated and a big headache for Kat, trying to find someone who will take good care of the children and fit in with the family.
> ...


Never too much information Sue- it is good you are able to share your worries. Parenting does not stop just because the offspring are adult. I do hope things come right quickly- that Brazillian Au Pair sounds very selfish. Hoping also that Amy recovers quickly from her exhaustion. And that knitting is not being too painful for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome wwwdel! You are in the right place to learn lace knitting. Many of us learned here with KP which is how the LP (Lace Party) got started. If you have questions, just ask.
> 
> Thanks for the weaving photos Julie. Fascinating.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed the photos Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It is fascinating to see the process. Thank you, Julie!!!
> 
> *Welcome, wwwdel!*


Thank you Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thank you for the pictures Julie. So beautiful and those peacock feathers must make a really striking shawl when done.


Thanks Barbara! I want to get a closer photo of one of the edgings that people are using- I think you would be most interested!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Sue, such hard and stressful times. Wonderful that you can be such a good support for your family. I never knew the issues surrounding au pairs (spelling?). 

Thank you DeEtta for that explanation of the difference between knitted lace and lace knitting. I never understood that and the pictures helped see it. Of course, I would have had to think about it. ????

Melanie, you have a lot of WIPs. I have some but they are on the back burner right now as I am focusing on two that are summer knits. 

I called again on my order of yarn from Fiesta that was placed 3/31. The last time I called it was delayed until Mid-May. That came and went. Long story short they agreed to cancel my order. Now I will be in the hunt for yarn for my granddaughter's tunic for Christmas. They said that their supplier was delayed getting stock to them. Makes me wonder if there are financial reasons behind all the delays. 

Tomorrow is my Ayurveda cooking class. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--Au pairs are people who come to the US on work visas. If they are not working their visas expire unless their legal status changes. Thus, if getting married they get legal status here. If that does not work for the family it can create legal problems for the worker if she wants to remain here. I did not read the au pairs comment as a threat, just a reality that she needed to deal with. She sounded very cooperative by being forthright and giving several months notice to allow the time for the family to apply for another au pair but if the family fires her asap, then they are in a pickle for childcare. I am sure for Kat it looms as a problem as she is preparing to be a single mom for a year and is most likely feeling stressed about that situation already.

Can't wait to hear about your Ayerveda cooking class. I have one big cook book with lots of recipes but read it more than use it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am sorry to hear of the family difficulties. I do hope things settle as much as they can soon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually, when they get married they are not allowed to work as an au pair or do any other kind of work,. Upon marriage, they have to apply immediately for a temp visa whilst applying for a regular visa which can take a while to get. Six weeks is not very long for getting an au pair. The whole process takes several months at least. What was particularly annoying was that she got engaged nearly six weeks ago and never said a thing, only wearing her ring on Monday after she told Kat. She had just renewed her contract at the end of April for a year. The family does not have the option to keep her as an au pair once she marries. Her sister had also worked here as an au pair and also married an American, but waited until her contract was up. So, it is not a case of the family firing her. Kat cannot start searching without the agency being involved and the whole process is very closely regulated, and she obviously can't wait until she leaves. If Kat is lucky she will find someone in rematch, (an au pair already in country, where the au pair and family did not work out, at which point that au pair has two weeks to find another match or leave the country)who can start quickly.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Barbara--Au pairs are people who come to the US on work visas. If they are not working their visas expire unless their legal status changes. Thus, if getting married they get legal status here. If that does not work for the family it can create legal problems for the worker if she wants to remain here. I did not read the au pairs comment as a threat, just a reality that she needed to deal with. She sounded very cooperative by being forthright and giving several months notice to allow the time for the family to apply for another au pair but if the family fires her asap, then they are in a pickle for childcare. I am sure for Kat it looms as a problem as she is preparing to be a single mom for a year and is most likely feeling stressed about that situation already.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your Ayerveda cooking class. I have one big cook book with lots of recipes but read it more than use it.


 :sm21:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you, ladies, for the welcome.
> 
> I fell in love with Shetland lace when I was fortunate enough to make a short shore excursion (while on a cruise) to Unst, Shetland Is. Saw the museum there, and also a gentleman selling the "wedding ring" shawls from a cart beside a road. (Couldn't afford one of the beauties, nor would I be going any place where I would wear such a delicate piece of art,---and then there's the problem of washing & blocking when that would become necessary!) But then at a bookstore in Dublin, there was a shelf of lace & Shetland lace knitting books (now one of these I could afford!). Imagine my surprise to find the one I picked is one of the top references for Shetland lace--Yes--Sharon Miller's "Heirloom Knitting".
> 
> ...


What an amazing experience!! I'd love to visit the Shetland Islands and see everything.... I think if you were to pick up a few easy lace projects that you would fall in love with it.. I also started out crocheting and still do plenty of it!! but I love to knit lace.. If your interested in doing some lace I am sure that you will find lots of help here!! we love to help and love pictures.. :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--Au pairs are people who come to the US on work visas. If they are not working their visas expire unless their legal status changes. Thus, if getting married they get legal status here. If that does not work for the family it can create legal problems for the worker if she wants to remain here. I did not read the au pairs comment as a threat, just a reality that she needed to deal with. She sounded very cooperative by being forthright and giving several months notice to allow the time for the family to apply for another au pair but if the family fires her asap, then they are in a pickle for childcare. I am sure for Kat it looms as a problem as she is preparing to be a single mom for a year and is most likely feeling stressed about that situation already.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your Ayerveda cooking class. I have one big cook book with lots of recipes but read it more than use it.


The class is focusing on gluten free baking. But they are also going to discuss dals and those kinds of foods. I was worried I was not going to be able to go because my microscopic colitis has been in a flare up for about a week. It seems a bit better now. I have a friend who has the same thing and he swears by a product called IBgard. It is designed for IBS but the symptoms are very similar. IBgard (reading from the box) is a triple-coated sustained release ultra-purified brand of peppermint oil to the lower gut. I bought some at Walgreens yesterday and had a pretty good day and ate very lightly. Crossing my fingers for another good day as my friend and I are taking our husbands out for an early Father's Day dinner. We are going to a farm to table restaurant.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Actually, when they get married they are not allowed to work as an au pair or do any other kind of work,. Upon marriage, they have to apply immediately for a temp visa whilst applying for a regular visa which can take a while to get. Six weeks is not very long for getting an au pair. The whole process takes several months at least. What was particularly annoying was that she got engaged nearly six weeks ago and never said a thing, only wearing her ring on Monday after she told Kat. She had just renewed her contract at the end of April for a year. The family does not have the option to keep her as an au pair once she marries. Her sister had also worked here as an au pair and also married an American, but waited until her contract was up. So, it is not a case of the family firing her. Kat cannot start searching without the agency being involved and the whole process is very closely regulated, and she obviously can't wait until she leaves. If Kat is lucky she will find someone in rematch, (an au pair already in country, where the au pair and family did not work out, at which point that au pair has two weeks to find another match or leave the country)who can start quickly.
> 
> Sue
> 
> :sm21:


That is a terrible situation that she put your daughter in... she has to know that in order to replace her she needs to give much more time to Kat!! I'd call the agency and let them know.. also let them know how she hid her engagement and that Kat's husband is leaving the country and they need someone ASAP! It makes me wonder why can't they wait until the contract is full filled? could there be a little one on the way?
I hope that it all works out... I hope Amy and her husband can get settled in beautifully and enjoy the summer in their new home..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie I love the pictures of the weaving... I love to see this and have been facinated with weaving since I was a child.. I can remember cutting up card board from cereal boxes and making looms.. very very loose fabric that couldn't be used for much of anything.. LOL I love how they put the feathers in... it looks like it will be a great cloak!

Barb have fun with your cooking class... I am thinking that taking a few cooking classes here when they are offered would be fun.. hubby and I love to cook but we get in a rut! There is a young guy at work who is a bachelor who gets 'Blue Apron' delivered to the shop.. he is learning to cook for himself by using this method.. it isn't all that expensive either... around $60 and that makes 6 meals.. so it would be also a good alternative.. some of us girls are considering doing it also. I am like Tanya I have dozens of cookbooks but most just get read.. that is very helpful though when you have the knowledge in your head and have to throw a meal together :sm01:

DeEtta I am afraid I got lost... I now have to go back and find your links and try to figure out how to make a sample.. I wish there were (and maybe there is) a choice of just a few stitches to chose from for each section to do... I may have to wait for Karens PDF  I really wanted to get going on this.. I'll have to see how my day plays out... 

We had to take Fritz to the vet for his yearly check up.. he is doing fine.. they changed their food... because he seems to 'toss' his old food daily.. Poor thing.. this new food should be better for him.. he also gave him some anti anxiety tabs for long trips.. if they work then we can get a prescription for him... I don't want him drugged but the vet said 1/4 of one will just calm him down.. He is such a high strung dog.. There was a German Shepherd there that was being seen by the Vet and we were told to go into this room with the door closed when he comes through the lobby... his head was the size of Fritz!! LOL and I asked is that so Fritz doesn't go after him... they said that is was so the GS didn't go after Fritz... and that is how we got on the subject of his behavior and I guess he isn't suppose to attack other dogs.. LOL (We knew that of course) They also cut his toe nails.. one bled like crazy so I had to be on my hands and knees cleaning the carpet! it finally stopped... 

I hope to get some knitting done today.... it seems like such a long time since I picked up my needles..... There just isn't enough time in my day for everything... I got in such a tiff last night when I was cleaning the carpet and realized it must of been over a week since it was vacuumed! So instead of watching a little tv last night we cleaned... you know the cleaning when you have to get in all the nooks and crannies because that is where the grime settles... gosh I don't know how it happens... but one week the place looks great the next it is piled up all around us... LOL


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It is fascinating to see the process. Thank you, Julie!!!
> 
> *Welcome, wwwdel!*


And a big welcome from me, too, wwwdel! :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I missed your post, Sue. I, too, hope things settle down for everyone in a timely manor.

That is interesting about the peppermint oil, Barbara. I would like to learn more. Could you point me in a direction?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I love the pictures of the weaving... I love to see this and have been facinated with weaving since I was a child.. I can remember cutting up card board from cereal boxes and making looms.. very very loose fabric that couldn't be used for much of anything.. LOL I love how they put the feathers in... it looks like it will be a great cloak!
> 
> Barb have fun with your cooking class... I am thinking that taking a few cooking classes here when they are offered would be fun.. hubby and I love to cook but we get in a rut! There is a young guy at work who is a bachelor who gets 'Blue Apron' delivered to the shop.. he is learning to cook for himself by using this method.. it isn't all that expensive either... around $60 and that makes 6 meals.. so it would be also a good alternative.. some of us girls are considering doing it also. I am like Tanya I have dozens of cookbooks but most just get read.. that is very helpful though when you have the knowledge in your head and have to throw a meal together :sm01:
> 
> ...


I am so glad you enjoyed the photos, Ronie- is Fritz dark in colour, that can make it very hard to determine where the 'quick' is!?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, your cooking lesson sounds interesting. I have just gone gluten free to help Crohn's disease.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, you had an exciting time at the vets. I hope the pills work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Actually, when they get married they are not allowed to work as an au pair or do any other kind of work,. Upon marriage, they have to apply immediately for a temp visa whilst applying for a regular visa which can take a while to get. Six weeks is not very long for getting an au pair. The whole process takes several months at least. What was particularly annoying was that she got engaged nearly six weeks ago and never said a thing, only wearing her ring on Monday after she told Kat. She had just renewed her contract at the end of April for a year. The family does not have the option to keep her as an au pair once she marries. Her sister had also worked here as an au pair and also married an American, but waited until her contract was up. So, it is not a case of the family firing her. Kat cannot start searching without the agency being involved and the whole process is very closely regulated, and she obviously can't wait until she leaves. If Kat is lucky she will find someone in rematch, (an au pair already in country, where the au pair and family did not work out, at which point that au pair has two weeks to find another match or leave the country)who can start quickly.
> 
> Sue
> 
> :sm21:


Sue--I do understand and am not saying anything different really. And I understand that it is annoying/frustrating. And it is another thing to worry about and deal with. But it seems Kat does have the time to deal with it which is the good part.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babara--peppermint is such a wonderful healing herb. I wonder what is in the supplement you bought as it is sold by a mainstream store. You might be able to find one that is free of toxic ingredients. 

The baking sounds like fun. I rarely ever bake as it tends to suck me into carb eating but there are some good healthy desserts.

Ronie--hope poor Fritz feels better after the toe nail mishap.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Enjoy your cooking class Barbara 

Ronie, I had a chuckle about your 'grime in the corners' comment. I keep finding the stray pine needle from Christmas trees and I have replaced the carpet and tile, lol!

Sue, my cousin married an au pair from Scotland. She did wait out her contract and did inform her employer. Although after she got pregnant (planned) they moved to Scotland so my cousin had quite the time getting a work visa. And the small animal quarantine issue as they have two cats. But all is well ten years later. Hope Kat can find a replacement.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> JDeEtta I am afraid I got lost... I now have to go back and find your links and try to figure out how to make a sample.. I wish there were (and maybe there is) a choice of just a few stitches to chose from for each section to do... I may have to wait for Karens PDF  I really wanted to get going on this.. I'll have to see how my day plays out...


Ronie -- don't panic. Tonight I'll post the last episode and there will be charts for simple samples that can be swatched and used for the next session. The how to knit a sample is not expressed (great reminder) so I'll fix up the text to include that along with the other things.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> I missed your post, Sue. I, too, hope things settle down for everyone in a timely manor.
> 
> That is interesting about the peppermint oil, Barbara. I would like to learn more. Could you point me in a direction?


Sure, look for the IBgard brand. I got mine on sale at Walgreens. You could get 12 capsules for $12.99 or 48 for $24.99. Kind of was a no brainer. Amazon has them for $29.99 for 48 capsules and free shipping if you have prime. It also appears to be a fairly natural product.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, gorgeous photos of gorgeous work. Amazing to see and try to figure out how it is done. Looking forward to more pics.

Sue, so sorry to hear of Kat's complications. Sounds like lots of jumping through hoops. Very exhausting and stressful. Sending prayers.

p 60


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, gorgeous photos of gorgeous work. Amazing to see and try to figure out how it is done. Looking forward to more pics.
> 
> Sue, so sorry to hear of Kat's complications. Sounds like lots of jumping through hoops. Very exhausting and stressful. Sending prayers.
> 
> p 60


Thank you, Bev- I hope to get some more photos soon. 
If any of our weavers are interested I can point them in the direction of books that may be available in your libraries.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Julie, the pics are great. That weaving is just amazing. Thanks for posting.

Sue, sorry to hear of all the problems arising. Please get your rest. Worry about your "chicks" is draining. You do what you can, then leave the rest to your God. Sending good thoughts and strength your way.

Barb, hope the peppermint helps. It is s'posed to be soothing to the digestive system.

DeEtta, another great installment--with a lot of food for thought!

Roni, you'll get through this, too, I'm sure with flying colors.

Melanie, hope all your clues come with quick "light bulb" moments.

Thank you ladies for the welcome and encouragement. Dell


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Dell, I have been meaning to get photos from my weaving class for some time!



wwwdel said:


> Julie, the pics are great. That weaving is just amazing. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Sue, sorry to hear of all the problems arising. Please get your rest. Worry about your "chicks" is draining. You do what you can, then leave the rest to your God. Sending good thoughts and strength your way.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've marked page 62 so far on the initial reading of this part-1 section. We have 2 more "days" left of this session?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


That's very nice Bev. I will keep that shawl in mind for the future as I really like that design. 
Well I just want to say that I skipped right over 30 pages so that I could attempt to keep in the loop now. 
I have the Shetland lace pattern by Elizabeth, the Kestrel and Gull shawl started from last year. I would really like to work on that soon.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That looks great on you Bev and a perfect match for your top.
Julie ...the weaving appears to be very work intensive but beautiful .
Melanie ..good luck with all those wips.It seems a lot of knitting to have on the go.
Ronie ...poor little Fritz .If the claw bled then they cut too low .Hector had a homeopathic treatment for nervousness .
Sue ...you seem to have gone through the mill this year .I sincerely hope Kat gets sorted with someone to look after the children and that Amy doesn't have any ill effects from her tiring herself out .I shall be thinking of you and your family .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for you concerns for my poor Fritz... Yes Julie he looks black until he is up against Kiwi then his brown shows through. But a very very dark brown.

DeEtta I was able to take some time and go through all your posts again and I took notes :sm01: I am planning what I would like to do.. I think doing some of the small samplers would be fun too. Do I understand you right that we do the body, faggoted panel, border panel and then apply a edging to the whole thing? I did see were most of it is done on circular needles and in the round after the panel.. :sm01: 
I am so glad I was able to catch up with this...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> That looks great on you Bev and a perfect match for your top.
> Julie ...the weaving appears to be very work intensive but beautiful .
> Melanie ..good luck with all those wips.It seems a lot of knitting to have on the go.
> Ronie ...poor little Fritz .If the claw bled then they cut too low .Hector had a homeopathic treatment for nervousness .
> Sue ...you seem to have gone through the mill this year .I sincerely hope Kat gets sorted with someone to look after the children and that Amy doesn't have any ill effects from her tiring herself out .I shall be thinking of you and your family .


Preparing the feathers is quite time consuming, Ann- because for a large cloak you need literally thousands of groups of three, which you soap together. The effect of the finished cloaks is really stunning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you all for you concerns for my poor Fritz... Yes Julie he looks black until he is up against Kiwi then his brown shows through. But a very very dark brown.
> 
> DeEtta I was able to take some time and go through all your posts again and I took notes :sm01: I am planning what I would like to do.. I think doing some of the small samplers would be fun too. Do I understand you right that we do the body, faggoted panel, border panel and then apply a edging to the whole thing? I did see were most of it is done on circular needles and in the round after the panel.. :sm01:
> I am so glad I was able to catch up with this...


And his claws (toe nails) are similarly dark? I am surprised though that the vet did not do something to staunch the bleeding.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Bev. Goes nicely with your top.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement for trying the new way to add an edging DeEtta. I will give it a try when I get a chance and as you said, practice makes perfect

Chris, glad to see you here again. Glad you liked the bluebird pictures. Would love to see pics of your chickadees. 

Congrats on finishing your "p" scarf Bev. 

Nice to have you participate here wwwdel. Hope you will join in and share any projects you may be working on. 

Wow Julie. Great pictures of a very interesting craft. Love those feathers! 

Gosh Sue, you did have a lot of turmoil going on this week. Hope things will all settle down for all of you soon. Enjoy your knitting in public day and use it as a time to relax! 

Melanie, sounds like good progress on all fronts. 
Pg 59


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara your Ayurveda cooking class sound interesting. I have made kitchari, but it was not a big hit. I would love to try a new recipe. Hope you will feel well enough to enjoy the class. 

Ronie, Poor Fritz and poor you. I have done that and it is a lot of blood. You would think the vet would be more cautious! 

Bev, that looks super on you and what a very pretty combination of colors.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


It's beautiful, Bev, as are you!! :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


It looks great and so do you. Wonderful.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you all for you concerns for my poor Fritz... Yes Julie he looks black until he is up against Kiwi then his brown shows through. But a very very dark brown.
> 
> DeEtta I was able to take some time and go through all your posts again and I took notes :sm01: I am planning what I would like to do.. I think doing some of the small samplers would be fun too. Do I understand you right that we do the body, faggoted panel, border panel and then apply a edging to the whole thing? I did see were most of it is done on circular needles and in the round after the panel.. :sm01:
> I am so glad I was able to catch up with this...


Ronie -- sequence will be center panel, then border, then lace edging (which might have some faggoting). Last batch of info, will be posted tonight for tomorrow. Glad you made it through. That's a lot of tromping.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


Looks really nice Bev. Did you make the top as well?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie, I have heard that regular trimming of a dog's nails will help keep the quick (the part that bleeds) from advancing so far down the nail. If Fritz lets you, maybe you could trim them yourself once a month or so? Our dog had black nails so there was no way to see where the quick was. He didn't like it but we managed to file his nails on a frequent basis.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Ronie! Those nails do bleed like crazy. :sm13: 

It is so good to hear from you, Chris!!! Your Shetland scarf will be so pretty when you are done. :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*FYI:* Forest Paths is now for sale on ravelry with a 30% discount until June 19th, 2016!!! (like you all need the pattern! :sm08: )

We will be doing a KAL in Knitting in the Loft starting July 1st - just incase you didn't get to make one in November. :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Chris, Ann, Sue, Caryn, 

Thanks, Pam and DeEtta. You're sweet to say that. 

Thanks, Melanie. No, the top is a garage sale find. 

Yay, Toni. Another great pattern in Ravelry. 

DeEtta, thanks so much for the latest installment. Great info. Quite clarifying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the encouragement for trying the new way to add an edging DeEtta. I will give it a try when I get a chance and as you said, practice makes perfect
> 
> Chris, glad to see you here again. Glad you liked the bluebird pictures. Would love to see pics of your chickadees.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Caryn!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And his claws (toe nails) are similarly dark? I am surprised though that the vet did not do something to staunch the bleeding.


Yes, there is a product for that. Like the pencil men use when they cut themselves shaving. My kids jerk so much when I am cutting their nails I nick at least 1 quick and draw a little blood. The vet uses magnifying glasses to see the quick and it takes 2 helpers to hold dog and paw. This is one job that is easier with a larger dog. The smaller ones twist, jerk, and move in ways they are like holding an eel that has been oiled. Maybe like a greased pig!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually for most animals...baking soda is best to stop the bleeding. I've accidentally gone to the quick while trimming a ferret's nails...and that's the best way to stop the bleeding. Dip the bleeding nail and paw into the powder and hold the animal as still as you can while the blood coagulates. From the reaction, it is painful, but you don't need an animal under 4-10 lbs bleeding out!

Trying to find the styptic stick in time is not as quick as having baking soda on hand. Most kitchens should have a supply anyway, if you don't already have some in the bathroom for cleansing the sink/tub/yourself.

Good to know I only have 2 more possible pages for the upcoming Part-1 PDF. <<G>>


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, there is a product for that. Like the pencil men use when they cut themselves shaving. My kids jerk so much when I am cutting their nails I nick at least 1 quick and draw a little blood. The vet uses magnifying glasses to see the quick and it takes 2 helpers to hold dog and paw. This is one job that is easier with a larger dog. The smaller ones twist, jerk, and move in ways they are like holding an eel that has been oiled. Maybe like a greased pig!


Tell me about it! I have a dreadful time trying to trim Ringo's toe nails- did not start young enough, and also the first lot of clippers I bought were no where near strong enough. I find it much easier with a helper. But neither am I prepared to pay $70+ for the vet to do it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Actually for most animals...baking soda is best to stop the bleeding. I've accidentally gone to the quick while trimming a ferret's nails...and that's the best way to stop the bleeding. Dip the bleeding nail and paw into the powder and hold the animal as still as you can while the blood coagulates. From the reaction, it is painful, but you don't need an animal under 4-10 lbs bleeding out!
> 
> Trying to find the styptic stick in time is not as quick as having baking soda on hand. Most kitchens should have a supply anyway, if you don't already have some in the bathroom for cleansing the sink/tub/yourself.
> 
> Good to know I only have 2 more possible pages for the upcoming Part-1 PDF. <<G>>


This will be a tremendous help, Karen!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb said:


> That looks great on you Bev and a perfect match for your top.
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ditto


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thought for the day: We don't make mistakes; we create learning opportunities! :sm06: :sm02:

And: I don't know enough about lace knitting/knitted lace to realize i can't do that!!! --- so I will! (corollary?: fools rush in where angels fear to tread) :sm06:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Swatching is definitely the basis of building a gorgeous shawl. I swatch lots of samples using up scrap yarn and when the time comes that I want to start work on a new shawl in earnest, I paw through those swatches to see if there is something there that I like, go to my reference materials and knit some more and keep at it until I “think” I have the right combination for a shawl. 

Overtime, I’ve developed a habit of doing final swatches with edges around the swatch with eyelets so that I can do all my blocking using wires (see #35). My thinking is that since I’m going to be stretching with wires, why not block that way to. I also find that when blocking with wires, it gives me a chance to pull this way and that with the wires to find the optimum visual effect of opening the lace. A swatch can easily be distorted by blocking, so I take special care to make sure that the final position of the wires displays the lace motif to its best advantage. Later, after the wires are removed and the swatch relaxes, measuring the swatch will provide the dimension that you will use to determine the row/stitch counts in your overall shawl design. Assuming you block the completed shawl in a comparable manner, you should get the same look as your swatches.

To facilitate to taking swatch measurements later on, I have found that it is advantageous to outline the lace motif as separated from the eyelet frame with a piece of scrap yarn. I do this before blocking because it also helps to make sure that you haven’t distorted the swatch.

The size of swatches will vary with the weight of your yarn and the size of the motif. I try to keep my swatches at least 4” or 3 repeats. By making too small of a swatch, you run the risk of getting inaccurate blocking measurement information. Swatches can certainly be larger than 4”. In fact, a larger swatch is mandatory if you are using a larger motif or combining multiple motifs into an assembled pattern. Don’t rush knitting your swatches – they are the key to success.

Shetland Shawl Challenge – Part 2 will begin July 3rd. During the following 2 week period we are going to be working with swatches to design a square shawl built on the fundamentals of Shetland shawls. In preparation for that session, anyone who wants to try their hand at doing a design should have completed swatches in the shawl yarn for the center panel, the border, and the edge. To keep this on the simple side, finding an overall pattern for the center panel and the border will do nicely. But for those of you more adventuresome knitters, it would be great if you combined multiple lace motifs for a more complex look.

Recognizing that all of us are busy, I decided to use as an example a shawl that I did many years ago (see #36). This shawl was done in 2-ply Shetland lace weight yarn on large needles – I think US 8s. The shawl is simple and quite large, but for our next session, I’m going to lead us through a process that will create a much smaller piece either using the swatches you prepare of the swatches you see in #37. The corresponding charts can be found on #38 and #39.

You may wonder why there are 2 lace edgings. The answer is that I didn’t like the first one as it was charted – so I changed it. And this is exactly what you also have the license to do. Remember you are in charge and if you don’t like the way something looks, then make it look the way you want. I much prefer the adaptation; so I will be using it for my shawl design. 

With this final entry, we have finished 2 weeks of discussion about traditional Shetland Shawls taking a look at many different samples and trying to analyze their characteristics. I’ve learned a great deal trying to organize my thinking and I hope that you too have had one or two Ah-Ha moments. I look forward to our next session where we will get down to the “math” and the final decisions about design features. At the end of the two weeks, you should have a written pattern for your shawl ready for needles and yarn. Happy Swatching!!!

TOC: Pg 1: Introduction, Pg 5: Shawls Being Worn, Pg 9: Yarn, Needles/Wires, & Dressing, Pg. 13: Structure. Pg. 16: Border Composition, Pg. 20: Edgings, Pg. 29: Pattern Motifs, Pg 31: Internet Resources, Pg 38: Start Designing, Pg 43: Border Increases, Pg 51: Around the corner, Pg 57: Lace Joins, Pg 59: Knitted Lace vs Lace Knitting, Pg: 64 Swatching.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


Beautiful and you look lovely in it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Thought for the day: We don't make mistakes; we create learning opportunities! :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> And: I don't know enough about lace knitting/knitted lace to realize i can't do that!!! --- so I will! (corollary?: fools rush in where angels fear to tread) :sm06:


I am always rushing! I enjoy a good rush/challenge :sm16:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much DeEtta. I have throughly enjoyed your fortnight. I shall make some samples now. The whole thing has been brilliant and I have learnt such a lot :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much DeEtta. I have throughly enjoyed your fortnight. I shall make some samples now. The whole thing has been brilliant and I have learnt such a lot :sm24: :sm24:


Your welcome, Norma. It was my pleasure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Dell.  Learning opportunities. I like that.  Some days I learn alot! 

Thanks, Norma.

Thanks, DeEtta. This has been a great 2weeks. Your posts have been very informative. Looking forward to the next time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oops -- post in error.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Dell.  Learning opportunities. I like that.  Some days I learn alot!
> 
> Thanks, Norma.
> 
> Thanks, DeEtta. This has been a great 2weeks. Your posts have been very informative. Looking forward to the next time.


Your welcome. Glad the roof is being fixed. How awful to have discovered such a problem. Love the pics -- that new camera and our skill and talent provide us with some great pictures. Love watching the babies.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, DeEtta. This has been a great 2weeks. Your posts have been very informative. Looking forward to the next time.


And from me, too, DeEtta. :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Bev. Goes nicely with your top.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, DeEtta. :sm24:


Glad you enjoyed it..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara your Ayurveda cooking class sound interesting. I have made kitchari, but it was not a big hit. I would love to try a new recipe. Hope you will feel well enough to enjoy the class.


Well, I have to miss the class but they will give me a credit for it. I had a pretty rough day yesterday and had to cancel dinner plans with our friends last night. I have leftover medication from last year when I had an especially bad episode and decided to start taking it again to try to get it under control. I know that the last time it was effective in about three days. There was one refill left and I decided to order it. It is really expensive, my co-pay is $320, but I don't want to travel without some. I was able to get an appointment with my GI but it is one day before we leave on a 20 day driving trip.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And his claws (toe nails) are similarly dark? I am surprised though that the vet did not do something to staunch the bleeding.


He did... and he actually felt really bad and stopped trimming the back feet... the fronts are better... I just wish he had sent some of that stuff home with us.. because as soon as he got in the back yard it opened up again... and I just realized my white coat is in the back seat where he went right afterwards!! :sm06: I'll have to check it and see if he jumped up on it.. nothing a little peroxide won't help.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I would do Fritz's nail ourselves but he needs to be muzzled and to take Tricias description... squirms around like a greased pig.. LOL Kiwi will sit up on her hindquarters and let you pamper her... Fritz sees it as torture and won't let us near him.. We have the 'Dremel' type trimmers... it works great but he hates it.. Plus I have had one doxie break her back so I am terrified to hold him too tight.. he is up to 16 pounds now which surprised me a lot! I think it is a lot of muscle.. the Vet didn't think he was too heavy.. Julie it only costs $10 here but they get us with the flea meds and checkups.. 

Bev I love you (P) shawl.. it looks great on you!! is this a dress you found? I have a small niggle telling me you had mentioned finding one when you were out at the garage sales of second hand stores.. and it fit you perfectly.. well it really does and you look great!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> *FYI:* Forest Paths is now for sale on ravelry with a 30% discount until June 19th, 2016!!! (like you all need the pattern! :sm08: )
> 
> We will be doing a KAL in Knitting in the Loft starting July 1st - just incase you didn't get to make one in November. :sm02:


What will you be knitting in there this time? and I hope you sell lots and lots of Forest Paths patterns... it is very popular with our group :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thought for the day: We don't make mistakes; we create learning opportunities! :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> And: I don't know enough about lace knitting/knitted lace to realize i can't do that!!! --- so I will! (corollary?: fools rush in where angels fear to tread) :sm06:


That would be me!!! I picked up DPN's and learned to love them before I was told they were to hard to work with.. LOL I saw "Lace Workshop" with our very own Dragonflylace and thought that sounds like fun... and it is and I'm still loving it!! I am one to not go by others opinions until I find out for myself... I also like the 'We create learning opportunities' :sm01: I do lots of those too... LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, I have to miss the class but they will give me a credit for it. I had a pretty rough day yesterday and had to cancel dinner plans with our friends last night. I have leftover medication from last year when I had an especially bad episode and decided to start taking it again to try to get it under control. I know that the last time it was effective in about three days. There was one refill left and I decided to order it. It is really expensive, my co-pay is $320, but I don't want to travel without some. I was able to get an appointment with my GI but it is one day before we leave on a 20 day driving trip.


Oh, Barbara, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I have to miss the class but they will give me a credit for it. I had a pretty rough day yesterday and had to cancel dinner plans with our friends last night. I have leftover medication from last year when I had an especially bad episode and decided to start taking it again to try to get it under control. I know that the last time it was effective in about three days. There was one refill left and I decided to order it. It is really expensive, my co-pay is $320, but I don't want to travel without some. I was able to get an appointment with my GI but it is one day before we leave on a 20 day driving trip.


I'm so sorry Barbara! I do hope you start to feel better... at that price it should be helpful! I am going to guess that if you need something on the road that your Dr. can call in a prescript for you if you need anything... I hope this all passes and you have an amazing trip :sm01:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> What will you be knitting in there this time? and I hope you sell lots and lots of Forest Paths patterns... it is very popular with our group :sm01:


We will be making the Forest Paths Cowl this time around.

Thank you for your support. :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you DeEtta I will read it all again more carefully... It looks like our swatches should only be the middle then next panel.. like I said I'll read it more carefully... first I need to knit the panel!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Well, I have to miss the class but they will give me a credit for it. I had a pretty rough day yesterday and had to cancel dinner plans with our friends last night. I have leftover medication from last year when I had an especially bad episode and decided to start taking it again to try to get it under control. I know that the last time it was effective in about three days. There was one refill left and I decided to order it. It is really expensive, my co-pay is $320, but I don't want to travel without some. I was able to get an appointment with my GI but it is one day before we leave on a 20 day driving trip.


That is a shame. I do hope it clears up soon. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you DeEtta I will read it all again more carefully... It looks like our swatches should only be the middle then next panel.. like I said I'll read it more carefully... first I need to knit the panel!!


Ronie -- these swatches are simple, all-over motifs that I decided to use as my "talking points." By no means are you restricted to them, they are just there in case someone is too busy to find motifs that they would like to work. And I'm hoping that since they are already graphed, it will be easier for those who haven't done a lot of lace knitting. This time around the I wanted the knitting to be easy -- so we can focus on construction details.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> Oh, Barbara, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. You are in my prayers.


Thank you, Toni. It is rather depressing. At least I can knit away a little bit of my time.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm so sorry Barbara! I do hope you start to feel better... at that price it should be helpful! I am going to guess that if you need something on the road that your Dr. can call in a prescript for you if you need anything... I hope this all passes and you have an amazing trip :sm01:


Thank you, Ronie. That is good to keep in mind. I should have a month's worth to take with me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a shame. I do hope it clears up soon. You are in my prayers.


Thank you, Norma. Hoping for a better day today.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Ronie said:


> That would be me!!! I picked up DPN's and learned to love them before I was told they were to hard to work with.. LOL I saw "Lace Workshop" with our very own Dragonflylace and thought that sounds like fun... and it is and I'm still loving it!! I am one to not go by others opinions until I find out for myself... I also like the 'We create learning opportunities' :sm01: I do lots of those too... LOL


Glad you enjoyed that. I've certainly created alot of "learning opportunities" for myself!
Saw a post on main KP about LP, and like you with Lace Workshop, thought LP sounded intriguing.
Sounds like Fritz is quite a lively pup. It 's difficult enough trimming nails on any, let alone a squirmy, dark-nailed animal you can't see the quick on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, Barbara, I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. You are in my prayers.


And from me, too, Barbara. Sending you many healing hugs.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Dell.  Learning opportunities. I like that.  Some days I learn alot!
> 
> You are welcome. I've found those opportunities come around all too often!!!!!! However, a change in perspective sometimes helps.
> I'd like to make a lace bolero (not a shrug), but not having a pattern in the style I want, thought one could be adapted from a top-down V-neck sweater (don't like to sew seams, either). Hmmm, ok, haven't found a pattern for one of those in the weight yarn I want to use------but! Thinking about it more, even after all I've learned here, I think I'll still just find some waste yarn of the same weight, and take the plunge---and create another "learning opportunity"! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> He did... and he actually felt really bad and stopped trimming the back feet... the fronts are better... I just wish he had sent some of that stuff home with us.. because as soon as he got in the back yard it opened up again... and I just realized my white coat is in the back seat where he went right afterwards!! :sm06: I'll have to check it and see if he jumped up on it.. nothing a little peroxide won't help.. LOL


Poor old Fritz, and it would be your white coat. Hoping it missed the blood.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks, DeEtta. This has been a great 2weeks. Your posts have been very informative. Looking forward to the next time.[/quote]

And from me, too. I'm a visual (& doer) learner. Your pics and charts are really helpful accompanying the text. Now to start on swatches! so I can see, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I would do Fritz's nail ourselves but he needs to be muzzled and to take Tricias description... squirms around like a greased pig.. LOL Kiwi will sit up on her hindquarters and let you pamper her... Fritz sees it as torture and won't let us near him.. We have the 'Dremel' type trimmers... it works great but he hates it.. Plus I have had one doxie break her back so I am terrified to hold him too tight.. he is up to 16 pounds now which surprised me a lot! I think it is a lot of muscle.. the Vet didn't think he was too heavy.. Julie it only costs $10 here but they get us with the flea meds and checkups..
> 
> Bev I love you (P) shawl.. it looks great on you!! is this a dress you found? I have a small niggle telling me you had mentioned finding one when you were out at the garage sales of second hand stores.. and it fit you perfectly.. well it really does and you look great!


That is a substantial difference in cost.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Barb, Hope that med kicks in rapidly, and you can enjoy your trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Barbara. Sending you many healing hugs.


And from me!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev, good find re: sweater

I hope you find some relief soon Barbara. Bummer about missing the class but fortunate they will credit you for it.

Ronie, sometimes having someone else do the 'mean' things to our pets is best. My cat Bob went berserk whenever he saw the vet tech who was the one who gave shots. Otherwise he was fine, albeit nervous, at the vet's.

Hope all enjoy the rest of the day  Don't forget to go knit in public!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Your welcome. Glad the roof is being fixed. How awful to have discovered such a problem. Love the pics -- that new camera and our skill and talent provide us with some great pictures. Love watching the babies.


Thanks, DeEtta. 

Thanks, Barbara for you comments on my Perfluffle. I sure hope you can get back to feeling normal again before your trip. So sorry. Hugs and prayers.

Thanks, Ronie. No, it is not a dress, just a top. I did get it at a garage sale. I did find a knitted dress when we were last in Chicago, but is is 50% alpaca and toooooooooo warm for this weather. 

Dell, have you been on Ravelry? You click on 'patterns', then select the 'pattern browser and advanced search.' When that opens, you can select the amount of yarn you have, the weight of the yarn, and search for a bolero that is top down. You will get patterns with those specifications. Don't think you can specify top down on the search engine, but you can the rest.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> We will be making the Forest Paths Cowl this time around.
> 
> Thank you for your support. :sm02:


Is it big enough to be a hooded cowl? If not can you design one or tell me how to modify one? Planning Christmas projects.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Barbara. Sending you many healing hugs.


Thank you, Pam. It really helps to be part of such a caring group. ????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Is it big enough to be a hooded cowl? If not can you design one or tell me how to modify one? Planning Christmas projects.


From what I can tell about the "hooded" cowls is you just keep knitting to make a longer "tube", not the infinity version. It would be beautiful made that way. Way to be thinking ahead, Tricia! Perhaps you could test knit one for me. :sm17:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Pam. It really helps to be part of such a caring group. ????


Thanks, too, to wwwdel, Julie, Melanie and Bev.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks, DeEtta. This has been a great 2weeks. Your posts have been very informative. Looking forward to the next time.


And from me, too. I'm a visual (& doer) learner. Your pics and charts are really helpful accompanying the text. Now to start on swatches! so I can see, too.[/quote]

Your welcome and certainly glad to have you with us. I'm busy working on the next session -- am trying to take the "pain of math" away from the design process. Think this approachw will work for the math phobic.

Don't see why you couldn't do a bolero. If you put a solid band up the front labels, you could even do the whole thing in the round with steeks for the armholes and front opening. That would work better for lace since you wouldn't have to worry about going from knitting in the round to knitting back and forth. Good luck and share your progress, please.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, DeEtta.
> 
> Thanks, Barbara for you comments on my Perfluffle. I sure hope you can get back to feeling normal again before your trip. So sorry. Hugs and prayers.


Your welcome Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Both the Docx and PDF files are under 2MB. I've expanded the photos to 4 inches wide (high?)...the end "patterns" are as big as I can get them...33 pages to date.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Both the Docx and PDF files are under 2MB. I've expanded the photos to 4 inches wide (high?)...the end "patterns" are as big as I can get them...33 pages to date.


Karen, that is so great that you're doing this for us! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished my Perfluffle.  I am pleased with how it turned out.


Wow, don't you look good! Your Perfuffle goes with your sweater so well. You should be proud of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just caught up with the last 7 or 8 pp. The notifications have stopped again!!!!

DeEtta--let me echo other people's appreciation for all the work you did putting this Party together. Learned a lot and enjoyed all of it.

Karen--much kudos to you for gathering all this info and putting into one file for us. thank you for doing this.

Barbara--so sorry you are in a health hole. Wish there was something I could do for you. 

wwwDel--glad you're hanging in with us. It is lots of fun and lots to learn, for sure.

Tricia--regarding turning the cowl into a hood--when I want to create something, it usually helps to read some other patterns with the details I want. I will take a couple of days reading/studying patterns to get an idea of the core techniques or sizing needed. Then off and running on my own. The cowl may want to be made wider if it is going to be able to lift up over the head. That is what I would be interested in checking out.

Needles have been pretty silent except for the lace swatch I mentioned. Have been working hard on the garden and this estimate which is like a full time job but w/o pay. Hoping it will all pay off. Garden is on overload right now. Could eat full time on the edible weeds alone but the greens are doing so well. Had a great dinner of chinese greens last nite and tonite it was kale w/last years dried cherry tomatoes. Boy those things hold up so well. Garlic scapes are almost all picked and thinking of fermenting some and doing pesto with the rest. Maybe they will not all go bad this year while waiting for me to get it together. And second load of firewood came this a.m. Hard to see it when the temps went up to 88* F today.

Wound up postponing my KP workshop till the Fall. Am feeling on overload right now, so mainly just reading KP and some blogs; waiting for inspiration to hit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Both the Docx and PDF files are under 2MB. I've expanded the photos to 4 inches wide (high?)...the end "patterns" are as big as I can get them...33 pages to date.


Karen -- this is wonderful. Thank you for filling in this gap. It will be very much appreciated by all.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> JDeEtta--let me echo other people's appreciation for all the work you did putting this Party together. Learned a lot and enjoyed all of it.


Tanya -- glad you enjoyed it. It was a new experience for me; trying to convey a lot of information in a one-way communication -- very hard compared to sitting in a room and watching the attendees.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- glad you enjoyed it. It was a new experience for me; trying to convey a lot of information in a one-way communication -- very hard compared to sitting in a room and watching the attendees.


It seems one of your abilities is to be very organized and having taught before what came out was an orderly set of mini-lessons that communicated very clearly. Your pics brought it all to life, a very important part of learning like this. It may have been harder on you but it was quite successful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Tanya.  I will enjoy wearing it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, DeEtta for such a wonderful presentation. It has been so informative. Now to decide on the swatches. I do have a couple of patterns in mind.

Somehow tomorrow morning, I hope to start the next LO.

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Karen -- this is wonderful. Thank you for filling in this gap. It will be very much appreciated by all.


I'm waiting until I see the next LP link...wait to put on new link subject...or in this one?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm waiting until I see the next LP link...wait to put on new link subject...or in this one?


Karen -- Why not do both? Everyone is still coming here and will be to get next link, so here would be my first choice. But for full coverage it could be repeated in the new link or if you want to wait until the next Part which would be July 3rd, that might be the best second choice. In any case, thanks for your efforts.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> From what I can tell about the "hooded" cowls is you just keep knitting to make a longer "tube", not the infinity version. It would be beautiful made that way. Way to be thinking ahead, Tricia! Perhaps you could test knit one for me. :sm17:


I think I have seen some that way, they may have a little larger circuference.?? That would be easiest. I have seen hooded scarves too but most Have a pixie point. Be glad to test knit. I think some have a twist so it fits better under the chin, but that may be a trick of my eyes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a good knitting day today. I learned that there was going to be another Worldwide Knit in Public Day, held at the local Barnes & Noble, in addition to the one hosted by my Knitting Guild, so I went along there and stayed about 45 minutes, which gave me enough time to finish the pattern for Portugal in my Euro Cup scarf. Now I have to wait until Monday or Tuesday to learn the sixteen teams through to the next round, from which I have to pick four patterns to knit. Then I spent the rest of the afternoon at my Knitting Guild's WWKIP event, and got quite a bit knit on Jackson's blanket.

When I got home, the German stitch book I had ordered had arrived. I have looked through it a little, and there are some really lovely patterns in it

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a good knitting day today. I learned that there was going to be another Worldwide Knit in Public Day, held at the local Barnes & Noble, in addition to the one hosted by my Knitting Guild, so I went along there and stayed about 45 minutes, which gave me enough time to finish the pattern for Portugal in my Euro Cup scarf. Now I have to wait until Monday or Tuesday to learn the sixteen teams through to the next round, from which I have to pick four patterns to knit. Then I spent the rest of the afternoon at my Knitting Guild's WWKIP event, and got quite a bit knit on Jackson's blanket.
> 
> When I got home, the German stitch book I had ordered had arrived. I have looked through it a little, and there are some really lovely patterns in it
> 
> Sue


This is going to look so special when completed


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Both the Docx and PDF files are under 2MB. I've expanded the photos to 4 inches wide (high?)...the end "patterns" are as big as I can get them...33 pages to date.


Wonderful. Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it does sound as though you had a very pleasant day. Your scarf is growing beautifully :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Dell, have you been on Ravelry? You click on 'patterns', then select the 'pattern browser and advanced search.' When that opens, you can select the amount of yarn you have, the weight of the yarn, and search for a bolero that is top down. You will get patterns with those specifications. Don't think you can specify top down on the search engine, but you can the rest.


Thanks, Bev. I did try, but didn't find what I wanted--however, I may not have included all the parameters, so will look again, with the tips you've given me. :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, can I ask a daft question? What size needle do I start trying my samples at? I have a 2ply lace weight that is fairly close to Jamiesons Lace 2ply. Is 3.5mm/US 4 too big?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thought for the day: We don't make mistakes; we create learning opportunities! :sm06: :sm02:
> 
> And: I don't know enough about lace knitting/knitted lace to realize i can't do that!!! --- so I will! (corollary?: fools rush in where angels fear to tread) :sm06:


Wonderful thoughts for any day


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, thank you for this last installment. It is very helpful to see how you have charted and I will probably use your examples to do my swatch. Thank you so much for all the background and construction information you have provided these weeks. I have enjoyed reading it all and look forward to the next session as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I have to miss the class but they will give me a credit for it. I had a pretty rough day yesterday and had to cancel dinner plans with our friends last night. I have leftover medication from last year when I had an especially bad episode and decided to start taking it again to try to get it under control. I know that the last time it was effective in about three days. There was one refill left and I decided to order it. It is really expensive, my co-pay is $320, but I don't want to travel without some. I was able to get an appointment with my GI but it is one day before we leave on a 20 day driving trip.


So sorry to hear this Barbara. Sure hope you can get it under control with your meds and that you will feel better soon and be able to enjoy your trip.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you soooo much DeEtta, it's been a wonderful 2 weeks and I really appreciate the time and effort that went into this LP. I have so much to learn and I'm looking forward to the next time. ???? Ros (I still have some pages to catch up on. ????)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, thank you for getting all the information together in one spot. This will be much appreciated!

Tanya, sounds like wonderful pickings in your garden! Hope that things work out for you and you get this new job! I too have been busy harvesting and enjoying fresh veggies from the garden. Yesterday I got my first broccoli and beets! The green beans should be ready in a few days. 

Sue, glad to hear you had a good day yesterday with knitting in public fun. Your scarf is making great progress and the lace patterns you have chosen so far look great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, thank you for getting all the information together in one spot. This will be much appreciated!
> 
> Tanya, sounds like wonderful pickings in your garden! Hope that things work out for you and you get this new job! I too have been busy harvesting and enjoying fresh veggies from the garden. Yesterday I got my first broccoli and beets! The green beans should be ready in a few days.
> 
> Sue, glad to hear you had a good day yesterday with knitting in public fun. Your scarf is making great progress and the lace patterns you have chosen so far look great.


 OOh, green beans, broccoli and beets! What feasts await you. Just transplanted about 30 beet seedlings and finally planted some beans. Fingers crossed that nothing eats the seedlings. For some reason I planted some carrots in a seed flat and tried to transplant one of the them with the beets. Overnight the top of the carrot was gone. So don't know who the culprit is. Grrrrr! My broccoli plants look good but no flowers yet. My bird visits me everytime I go into the garden. Yesterday it came and began to call to me when I began planting the beets. Like to think it is coming to say hello and thank you. Still have a bunch of work to do on the estimate and a lot of waiting for sub's to get back to me with estimates. Will have to start re-contacting them to see if they really are interested in the work. The amount of time it takes to do all this is really tremendous but working on remaining positive. Thanks for the well wishes on getting this project.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, can I ask a daft question? What size needle do I start trying my samples at? I have a 2ply lace weight that is fairly close to Jamiesons Lace 2ply. Is 3.5mm/US 4 too big?


Norma -- not daft at all. I'd probably start with a US 5 or 6. The picture I posted yesterday of the lavendar shawl was done with a US & and Jamieson's 2-ply lace weight. From what I've read, I've seen it suggested that you start with 2 sizes larger than the ball band suggests. What I do, though is try a small sample at several sizes. The questions is how much does the yarn open when blocked - and still holds the lace pattern. You don't want it be so open that the pattern disappears into just holes and connectors. Sorry there is no precise answer to your question. Takes some work the first time you work with a particular yarn, but once you find the answer then future projects with the same yarn are more predictable.

Good luck.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, thank you for this last installment. It is very helpful to see how you have charted and I will probably use your examples to do my swatch. Thank you so much for all the background and construction information you have provided these weeks. I have enjoyed reading it all and look forward to the next session as well.


That's great. All of the pattern motifs are easy to work. That way, you can concentrate on what the constructions process is gaining confidence for something more elaborate in the future should you decide to "step it up" to more complex motif placement.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you soooo much DeEtta, it's been a wonderful 2 weeks and I really appreciate the time and effort that went into this LP. I have so much to learn and I'm looking forward to the next time. ???? Ros (I still have some pages to catch up on. ????)


Ros -- it has been good to have you back with us. You have produced so many wonderful lace pieces that I'm confident that designing your own square shawl will be another "feather" in your cap. Verbose group aren't we!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- not daft at all. I'd probably start with a US 5 or 6. The picture I posted yesterday of the lavendar shawl was done with a US & and Jamieson's 2-ply lace weight. From what I've read, I've seen it suggested that you start with 2 sizes larger than the ball band suggests. What I do, though is try a small sample at several sizes. The questions is how much does the yarn open when blocked - and still holds the lace pattern. You don't want it be so open that the pattern disappears into just holes and connectors. Sorry there is no precise answer to your question. Takes some work the first time you work with a particular yarn, but once you find the answer then future projects with the same yarn are more predictable.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you. I knew I had to try different needle sizes but didn't understand where to start! :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the link to the new Lace Party:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-409958-1.html#9247872

Hope to see you over there.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you so much, DeEtta, for these two week. Lots of learning and thinking going on.  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, DeEtta, for a wonderful two weeks. You have provided so much information. You certainly put a lot of time and effort into your presentation. Your passion for Shetland knitting is so apparent.

I am looking forward to your next session. I think I may try to use your sample first, although I have another pattern in mind. 

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- it has been good to have you back with us. You have produced so many wonderful lace pieces that I'm confident that designing your own square shawl will be another "feather" in your cap. Verbose group aren't we!!!


Thank you so much DeEtta, but I don't think I can even come close to your skills!!!! I need to read everything again!!!! I hope I can do it, I would really to do a beautiful Shetland Shawl. Thank you soooo much for all of this amazing and beautiful work. ???? Ros


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a nice day Sue. Enjoy your new book  I brought my knitting with me when I was getting my hair colored. I figured I would have had about forty minutes to sit and knit but the stylist made such a mess of my smock that I did not want to risk getting colorant on my knitting, so I just read instead (but my hair looks good).

Thanks for all the great information DeEtta!

I have found a problem with my Gerda shawl. There is a note next to the charts (no written instructions) that states 'the pattern shifts one stitch'. I am knitting the full circle so it is in the round. I had no idea what that meant - did the stitch markers between the repeats shift? So I knit on hoping it would be obvious and after finishing the first of four vertical repeats now know what the note means. Half of my motif is shifted over (eighteen rows per vertical repeat). Big sigh. I still don't know how to handle the shift. Do I slip one stitch then continue the pattern? Do I knit one stitch and continue? When the pattern shifts back (there are two shifts, one to the left, one to the right) do I move the just purled stitch back to the left needle and work it again? Do I skip the last purl and consider that stitch as beginning of the next round? I am going to ask the designer what she wants and hope I understand her response. Otherwise all is ok with the other WIP's.

Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a nice day Sue. Enjoy your new book  I brought my knitting with me when I was getting my hair colored. I figured I would have had about forty minutes to sit and knit but the stylist made such a mess of my smock that I did not want to risk getting colorant on my knitting, so I just read instead (but my hair looks good).
> 
> Thanks for all the great information DeEtta!
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sounds like a nice day Sue. Enjoy your new book  I brought my knitting with me when I was getting my hair colored. I figured I would have had about forty minutes to sit and knit but the stylist made such a mess of my smock that I did not want to risk getting colorant on my knitting, so I just read instead (but my hair looks good).
> 
> Thanks for all the great information DeEtta!
> 
> ...


Melanie-Nice that you had some time to just sit and read.

Regarding the pattern shift, my experience was with a pattern that had regular repeats. On some of the rows the pattern shifted a stitch and I just moved the marker. The main thing was to keep track of the number of stitches in the pattern repeat. That is what hipped me to the issue. I found markers invaluable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, a simply wonderful fortnight. Thank you. I am thinking of changing my yarn to Jamiesons which I have a little in my stash! Choices, Choices


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for your good thoughts, Caryn. I had a pretty good day yesterday and took things very easy and managed a good night's sleep, last night. ????

I have done the same thing as you, Melanie.....hope that a pattern works. Sorry you may have to rip,part of it out. I have been working on a top and was able to try it on last night. Major yuck. I think I'll put it away for now and work on another that is close to finishing. 

Thank you DeEtta for the last two weeks. I really need to go back now and re-read everything. You really are a wonderful and organized teacher.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya it is so great that you have a garden you can eat out of all winter... We are striving for this... we did have a amazing garden before and I was so new at all of it that we never really got to where we could eat out of it all winter.. but into December with still fresh Tomato's and Peppers!! Now I am trying to get planters that will hold enough to produce enough for us to start eating out of them... the Tomato's that hubby picked up off the side of the road last year had onion's growing in them too.. We did pull one of them this week and used it.. the other one is still growing.. 
How long before you find out about the job your trying for? I do hope you get it.. this is a lot of time for and with no pay for the time and work put in already... I do hope that something good comes of this.. 

Sue it sounds like you had a great day!! I did not knit outside yesterday... but would of loved to.. it was a beautiful day on the coast... Your scarf is looking so pretty!! I do love those colors... 

DeEtta I am really liking your edging that you posted... but I am still playing with ideas... I do hope hubby doesn't want to go do anything today... I want some 'Me' time LOL and would love to catch up on some knitting.. I still have June's BON to do!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie I know DFL could help you with that!! I have done patterns that have that in them... one of the had us move 5 stitches.. no written instructions just a weird symbol with a 5 next to it... what a mess.. but DFL and I were doing it together and she knew the answers.... I hope she pop's in or maybe PM her!! I am going to say you just knit the first slipped stitch since it is the end of the last 'stitches' in the last set of markers... and slip your marker each time you get to it.. once you have worked all the stitches your markers will be in the right place.. and you just knit as normal.. 

DeEtta thank you so much for such a great 2 weeks... it has been a really nice learning experience and I am so excited to make my own Shetland lace shawl!! I am hoping my sample one will be big enough for a table top! if not it will still be a great piece to have in my stash of swatches :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We went to California yesterday for lunch... plus there is a Wal Mart down there... hubby is putting on a golf tournament and he needed a few things so off we went ... It was an amazingly beautiful day.. nice and warm.. lots of sunshine! We have a favorite spot down there that has the greatest Fish and Chips... there was a guy with his family from back east somewhere.. and hubby heard him say 'lets see what they have' as he took a menu outside... my hubby leaned in and said you will love it! LOL so they stopped by our table and asked about some of the items.. it was fun.. and the place was just starting to fill up... lots of high energy which is always lots of fun... I didn't get a picture of the place itself which looks like a shack!! LOL but inside it is wonderful..


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks DeEtta for part 1...I am going to gather all the notes in one place. Although I didn't get to read the last pages, I found all the information very helpful...looking forward to part 2.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I take it you are not far from the California border?

Great pics, thanks so much for sharing. When I see pics of the sea, I realize how much I miss living near there, even after all these years.

Sue


Ronie said:


> We went to California yesterday for lunch... plus there is a Wal Mart down there... hubby is putting on a golf tournament and he needed a few things so off we went ... It was an amazingly beautiful day.. nice and warm.. lots of sunshine! We have a favorite spot down there that has the greatest Fish and Chips... there was a guy with his family from back east somewhere.. and hubby heard him say 'lets see what they have' as he took a menu outside... my hubby leaned in and said you will love it! LOL so they stopped by our table and asked about some of the items.. it was fun.. and the place was just starting to fill up... lots of high energy which is always lots of fun... I didn't get a picture of the place itself which looks like a shack!! LOL but inside it is wonderful..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a grand day Ronie 

I have tons of stitch markers in Gerda - I think there are 35 repeats per round. I have no problem with moving the markers over as the pattern dictates as that is something I have had to do quite often. All the repeat counts are fine. This pattern has me stumped though. I have never had to borrow a stitch from the prior round or skip a stitch in the new round without some explicit explanation of what the designer wants. There are no written instructions so no help there. This pattern was plagued with problems in the first clue, not so many in the second clue, and so far only a couple in the third clue but that could also be due to the fewer number of us still knitting it. A lot of people just frogged the entire thing. She has done other patterns that were just fine so it is a bit of a surprise that this one has so many issues.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looks like a grand day Ronie
> 
> I have tons of stitch markers in Gerda - I think there are 35 repeats per round. I have no problem with moving the markers over as the pattern dictates as that is something I have had to do quite often. All the repeat counts are fine. This pattern has me stumped though. I have never had to borrow a stitch from the prior round or skip a stitch in the new round without some explicit explanation of what the designer wants. There are no written instructions so no help there. This pattern was plagued with problems in the first clue, not so many in the second clue, and so far only a couple in the third clue but that could also be due to the fewer number of us still knitting it. A lot of people just frogged the entire thing. She has done other patterns that were just fine so it is a bit of a surprise that this one has so many issues.


Is she pulling up a stitch from a previous row making a long stitch on the surface? And then skipping a stitch to be knit in the following row? Unclear directions can be really frustrating and one needs to consider if it is worth the aggravation. Hope people have let the designer know of this: hopefully it will help her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--great pics. The Pacific coastl line is just so beautiful. 

I won't know about my estimate until it is completed and submitted. I think the decision will be made pretty quickly unless there are more changes by the owner. Am hoping to be able to gather a good portion of it together this week and get a handle of the bottom line costs. Looks like I will need to make another trip out there this week again so will try to arrange meeting a couple of other subs at the same time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is going to look so special when completed


Ditto from me, Sue! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you soooo much DeEtta, it's been a wonderful 2 weeks and I really appreciate the time and effort that went into this LP. I have so much to learn and I'm looking forward to the next time. ???? Ros (I still have some pages to catch up on. ????)


I couldn't have said it better, DeEtta! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that looks wonderful! I am glad you had a wonderful day :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you so much DeEtta .You provided a great tutorial .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We went to California yesterday for lunch... plus there is a Wal Mart down there... hubby is putting on a golf tournament and he needed a few things so off we went ... It was an amazingly beautiful day.. nice and warm.. lots of sunshine! We have a favorite spot down there that has the greatest Fish and Chips... there was a guy with his family from back east somewhere.. and hubby heard him say 'lets see what they have' as he took a menu outside... my hubby leaned in and said you will love it! LOL so they stopped by our table and asked about some of the items.. it was fun.. and the place was just starting to fill up... lots of high energy which is always lots of fun... I didn't get a picture of the place itself which looks like a shack!! LOL but inside it is wonderful..


Great photos, Ronie! That drive along the coast between your town and California is beautiful! :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have found a problem with my Gerda shawl. There is a note next to the charts (no written instructions) that states 'the pattern shifts one stitch'. I am knitting the full circle so it is in the round. I had no idea what that meant - did the stitch markers between the repeats shift? So I knit on hoping it would be obvious and after finishing the first of four vertical repeats now know what the note means. Half of my motif is shifted over (eighteen rows per vertical repeat). Big sigh. I still don't know how to handle the shift. Do I slip one stitch then continue the pattern? Do I knit one stitch and continue? When the pattern shifts back (there are two shifts, one to the left, one to the right) do I move the just purled stitch back to the left needle and work it again? Do I skip the last purl and consider that stitch as beginning of the next round? I am going to ask the designer what she wants and hope I understand her response. Otherwise all is ok with the other WIP's.
> 
> Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there.


I've encountered the same thing, but was fortunately enough to be able to "read" the stitches on the needle to deal with it. In my limited experience, it means to shift the marker to the right, therefore skipping some stitches before the pattern picks up again. Same on the shift in the other direction, I just didn't work the last stitch before to the left. Frankly, I'm not sure there are any standards on this issue and suspect that the designer make an assumption which is not based on universal knowledge. Hope you hear from her soon. Bummer about having to redo the work which I assume is what you are going to do.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Barbara..so sorry you are poorly and hope you feel much better when you take your trip.
Ronie ..had a little chuckle when reading you ate from the beds (veg type ) wouldn't it be easier to use a plate ? Your trip to California sounds lovely .Did you sing on the way "California here I come ....?"
Hope someone can help you with Gerda ,Melanie .Sounds a bit of a nightmare .
Going over to the new thread .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I appreciate the comments and thanks you from everyone. Rather than write individual responses (I'm anxious to get over to the new thread), I'd simply like to say, it was my pleasure and my challenge. I fell in love with lace so many years ago, that when I came up the Lace Party, I couldn't resist slipping in. I'm glad to have been able to share some of my observations. Happy Knitting and see all of you over at Sue's thread.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Barbara..so sorry you are poorly and hope you feel much better when you take your trip.
> Ronie ..had a little chuckle when reading you ate from the beds (veg type ) wouldn't it be easier to use a plate ? Your trip to California sounds lovely .Did you sing on the way "California here I come ....?"
> Hope someone can help you with Gerda ,Melanie .Sounds a bit of a nightmare .
> Going over to the new thread .


Thank you, Ann. No episodes yesterday ???????????? but I took it very easy and am eating very light food. So far, so good today. Again, I'll take it easy. Easy to eat light when it is 100 degrees out. We expect heat for the next week before it dpgoes back down to the upper 90's.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, I do hope you will be feeling better soon.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Thank you, Ann. No episodes yesterday ???????????? but I took it very easy and am eating very light food. So far, so good today. Again, I'll take it easy. Easy to eat light when it is 100 degrees out. We expect heat for the next week before it dpgoes back down to the upper 90's.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I've encountered the same thing, but was fortunately enough to be able to "read" the stitches on the needle to deal with it. In my limited experience, it means to shift the marker to the right, therefore skipping some stitches before the pattern picks up again. Same on the shift in the other direction, I just didn't work the last stitch before to the left. Frankly, I'm not sure there are any standards on this issue and suspect that the designer make an assumption which is not based on universal knowledge. Hope you hear from her soon. Bummer about having to redo the work which I assume is what you are going to do.


In prior patterns I just moved the stitch marker whichever way it needed to go - no issues. This one is at the beginning of the round so I am stumped as to what to do with the extra stitch and then when it shifts back how to handle the shortage (stop the prior round early or work the last stitch twice). So far only one person has posted a photo of the clue and she did the flat version which has no shifts. So I know what the motif is supposed to look like. Mine is close so I might just do some blocking magic instead of frogging a week's worth of knitting. I have not decided yet. I have three more vertical repeats of this motif so am on hold right now. I have plenty of WIP's and a dirty house to keep me busy until she answers (she is responsive to posts).


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, I do hope you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Miss Pam said:


> Karen, that is so great that you're doing this for us! :sm24: :sm24:


Let me add my appreciation and thanks. Great to have it all together. What an undertaking. Dell


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, Ronie.  How wonderful that you can enjoy the ocean. So pleased for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is a really nice point about how your brother felt watching you knit. Something to keep in mind for other situations where a person might be missing the familial. And so special of him to share his feelings with you.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, how lovely that your brother commented on your knitting and was happy to receive it.


 :sm24: Talking about it has made me realise all over again that I miss him horribly but I really wouldn't have wanted him to go as he was. The final decision to leave us was his and I do think he was right to let go.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> . . . I hope that you too have had one or two Ah-Ha moments.


Thank you, DeEtta! This has been fantastic! I had at least one Ah-Ha for every section you wrote. I intend to at least attempt to make a small Shetland sample--it won't be shawl size!--during your next LP. I'm usually very good at following instructions but not so good at creating something from scratch so it may be a painful process for me.

Thank you, Karen, for creating a pdf of all the sections. I was going to do it but, as usual, didn't get to it.

I don't know how I ever got anything done when I was working full time. There just aren't enough hours in the day now to get everything done. Of course, it doesn't help that I keep adding new knitting and quilting and sewing and gardening and . . . projects to the already existing ones.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

ufoquilter said:


> Thank you, DeEtta! This has been fantastic! I had at least one Ah-Ha for every section you wrote. I intend to at least attempt to make a small Shetland sample--it won't be shawl size!--during your next LP. I'm usually very good at following instructions but not so good at creating something from scratch so it may be a painful process for me.
> 
> Thank you, Karen, for creating a pdf of all the sections. I was going to do it but, as usual, didn't get to it.
> 
> I don't know how I ever got anything done when I was working full time. There just aren't enough hours in the day now to get everything done. Of course, it doesn't help that I keep adding new knitting and quilting and sewing and gardening and . . . projects to the already existing ones.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :sm24: Talking about it has made me realise all over again that I miss him horribly but I really wouldn't have wanted him to go as he was. The final decision to leave us was his and I do think he was right to let go.


A year is a very short time in the grieving process, Linda- one has really only started coming to terms with the loss.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Dell, wishing you a very happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely day. ???? Ros


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dell--seems like I missed it was your B'day. Have a very happy one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Dell, wishing you a very happy birthday, I hope you have a lovely day. ???? Ros


And a Happy Birthday from me, too, Dell. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fabulous, Julie. Beautifully skill full.


I totally agree.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> Thank you, DeEtta! This has been fantastic! I had at least one Ah-Ha for every section you wrote. I intend to at least attempt to make a small Shetland sample--it won't be shawl size!--during your next LP. I'm usually very good at following instructions but not so good at creating something from scratch so it may be a painful process for me.
> 
> Thank you, Karen, for creating a pdf of all the sections. I was going to do it but, as usual, didn't get to it.
> 
> I don't know how I ever got anything done when I was working full time. There just aren't enough hours in the day now to get everything done. Of course, it doesn't help that I keep adding new knitting and quilting and sewing and gardening and . . . projects to the already existing ones.


Elly -- You are most welcome. And I seriously suspect that you will breeze through Part II. You already know the visual effects that we are going to trying to get -- the rest is just doing the math and making decisions.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have been having a hard time trying to keep up with everything this week. It has been a very busy week, centered around my family. First of course was the death of GS's paternal grandfather, Scott. Of course this has hit his whole family quite hard. They are all mentally exhausted, going through Scott's papers and trying to take care of everything. They were booked to go away on vacation tomorrow. I assumed that they would cancel, but Christian, my GS said last night that they were still going. They did not know whether that would be a comfort or the opposite. Scott had requested no funeral, no fuss, no announcements of his death, just wanting to be cremated. I don't know whether that meant no memorial service, not having heard anything on that yet.
> 
> My older twin, Kat has had a rough week. Her au pair gave her notice on Monday evening that she is getting married in August, effectively breaking her contract. That has a lot of ramifications. She couldn't work then, and would have to get a temp visa, before a permanent one is approved, which could take months. Additionally, she threatened Kat that if the au pair agency threatened to cancel her visa or to send her back to Brazil, she would leave and get married the next day. Needless, to say, Kat spoke with the agency. So, she is faced with maybe losing childcare overnight. If that were
> to happen, I would step in temporarily to help out, but only temporarily, as that includes a commute daily, and long hours. Also, they are off on vacation for four days beginning Sunday. Unless they are able to pair up with an au pair already here in rematch status, finding a new au pair from overseas can take months, with paperwork, visa application etc. Once an au pair goes into rematch status, they have two weeks to find another family in the program or have to leave the country as their visa gets cancelled. All very complicated and a big headache for Kat, trying to find someone who will take good care of the children and fit in with the family.
> ...


Families can be exhausting and sometimes even more so when they have grown up and left home - the emotional support goes on and so, often, does the physical support. And being a good mother you just want to wave your magic wand and make everything right. Hope things settle down for your family, Sue.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you all for the good wishes. It is a good day. Just commented on Sue's new section of LP that I ordered a set of bamboo circs. Wooohoooo!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

During the design-side of the current Sausalito shawl I'm doing...the marker of at least one repeat has to be shifted over one stitch. Doesn't happen as often now that I'm using the 40 inch, 2mm circular...but!

Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)

I've managed to label the entries for ease of what to download.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> During the design-side of the current Sausalito shawl I'm doing...the marker of at least one repeat has to be shifted over one stitch. Doesn't happen as often now that I'm using the 40 inch, 2mm circular...but!
> 
> Here is the PDF and Docx (for those with Open Office, Office 2007/2010)
> 
> I've managed to label the entries for ease of what to download.


Thank you so much for doing this Karen, I've downloaded it already. I really appreciate it!!! ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for doing this Karen, I've downloaded it already. I really appreciate it!!! ????


And from me, too, Karen! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--really good of you to do this. Thank you. It is downloaded and saved.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Many thanks, Karen. Beautifully done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for doing this Karen, I've downloaded it already. I really appreciate it!!! ????


Ditto from me.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks great, Karen! Super job. Thank you for taking the time to do this for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A belated, but none-the-less grateful thanks to DeEtta for an excellent two weeks- a lot of thought and learning has gone into this challenge. I am still in Gansey mode and working on a second Perfuffle to borrow Bev's term! But have downloaded Karen's document, so thanks all round.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Del 

Nice of you to compile all of DeEtta's posts Karen.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Looks like a grand day Ronie
> 
> I have tons of stitch markers in Gerda - I think there are 35 repeats per round. I have no problem with moving the markers over as the pattern dictates as that is something I have had to do quite often. All the repeat counts are fine. This pattern has me stumped though. I have never had to borrow a stitch from the prior round or skip a stitch in the new round without some explicit explanation of what the designer wants. There are no written instructions so no help there. This pattern was plagued with problems in the first clue, not so many in the second clue, and so far only a couple in the third clue but that could also be due to the fewer number of us still knitting it. A lot of people just frogged the entire thing. She has done other patterns that were just fine so it is a bit of a surprise that this one has so many issues.


Well what a trooper you are :sm01: The pattern I did like this was the same way.. just a 5 and a arrow at the beginning of the row.. I had never seen anything like it... and had no clue... but what I was suppose to do was move my marker's 5 stitches to the left. I had to ask lots of questions... and it turned out beautiful.. I have to re-block it because I did it in Crochet Cotton and it didn't hold the block for long in this humid weather..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Woo Hoo Karen!! thanks for putting this together for us... I'll get a thumb drive or maybe put it on a disk... right now I have it saved... 

I am close to California Sue.. about 50 miles.. It is a nice resturant we go to... funny thing is every time my friend and I go it is so crowded we never get in.. but hubby and I have only had one time that we couldn't get in and ended up at another really nice place... When the Tsuanmi hit 5 years ago that little harbor was totally wrecked!! all of the docks were piled up on the shore.. the re-built it beautifully... it was a horror to watch though... and so refreshing to see it didn't put them all out of business :sm01:... We get laughed at because our 'Jetty's' were placed wrong... but the Tsunami didn't even get into our harbor!! so it works well for some things.. LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthday, Dell!

It is wonderful to hear that you are feeling better, Barbara.

Ronie, thank you for the ocean photos.  What a beautiful day you had!!!

Tanya, your garden is off to a fantastic start this year!

DeEtta, these have been an amazing two weeks!!! I can't believe they are done already! I have saved your information and hope to do a sampler size. Thank you so much for your indepth research. :sm24:

See you all at Sue's LP. :sm02:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Belated Happy Birthday, Dell!
> 
> It is wonderful to hear that you are feeling better, Barbara.
> 
> ...


 Yes, garden is doing pretty good so far. Did I mention finding a remedy for the devastating flea beetles? Homepathic Mint!!! Will see how long the remedy holds.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It seems one of your abilities is to be very organized and having taught before what came out was an orderly set of mini-lessons that communicated very clearly. Your pics brought it all to life, a very important part of learning like this. It may have been harder on you but it was quite successful.


I agree whole heartedly.

Sorry I'm not contributing much - internet connection here in France is rather patchy and very slow. I will try to at least read everything.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, garden is doing pretty good so far. Did I mention finding a remedy for the devastating flea beetles? Homepathic Mint!!! Will see how long the remedy holds.


Yes. I have 2 or 3 different mint plants, some basal, and Rosemary to help. So far all I have seen I should something ate holes in the cauliflower. The zucchini leaves are huge. They must be 12 - 18 inches across!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A year is a very short time in the grieving process, Linda- one has really only started coming to terms with the loss.


I do agree, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I agree whole heartedly.
> 
> Sorry I'm not contributing much - internet connection here in France is rather patchy and very slow. I will try to at least read everything.


Hoping the weather is not as wet as it has been in recent weeks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes. I have 2 or 3 different mint plants, some basal, and Rosemary to help. So far all I have seen I should something ate holes in the cauliflower. The zucchini leaves are huge. They must be 12 - 18 inches across!


I find cauliflower is subject to cabbage looper worm damage which is holes in the leaves. For that I use the homeopathic remedy Sambucca. If it gets bad, and you can get to a health food store, they might have that remedy in stock. If not, it needs to be ordered. I have several different remedies for different problems in my garden. I think a lot of my problems are due to the soil pH being too high. Am always trying to lower it but clay is very basic and keeps heaving up annually.

Your herbs sound delicious. I have pineapple mint. Amazing how many mints there are: apple, orange, chocolate, etc. But it is not the mint herb that I use in the garden, but the homeopathic remedy made from it--pure energy treatment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I agree whole heartedly.
> 
> Sorry I'm not contributing much - internet connection here in France is rather patchy and very slow. I will try to at least read everything.


How is your vacation going? Hope it is relaxing and fun


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here is the link to the continuation Lace Party - Shetland Shawl Challenge Part 2 --

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412006-1.html#9304731

Sue -- thank you so much for the last 2 weeks. For all of you who are travelling and enjoying friends and family, let's hope your travels are safe and love and laughter fill your lives.


----------

